#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-12
<MCR> Is this the home of current Compiz/Unity developers ?
<MCR> Question: Why is Cannonical dropping Emerald instead of using it as default window-decorator ?
<MCR>  It was developed to work with Compiz and is by far the most advanced win-decorator out there, so ?
<MCR> now it does not build for Precise anymore (used it on 11.04 and 11.10)
<MCR>  It has many features other decorators simply do not have, like programmable title buttons, which are very useful for pros.
<MCR> You can for example add 3 additional buttons to roll up/down, make the window sticky/unsticky or ontop/normal...
<MCR> also no other window-decorator can look that good :)
<MCR> So why not use it - it is already developed, there are many nice themes for it, there is the Emerald decorator, which is also working and fully developed...
<MCR> Please make it at least optionally available for Precise...
<MCR> Many folks would appreciate that for sure :)
<MCR> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<MCR> so long speech, short resumee: I want Emerald back - who is able to help ? ;)
<MCR> Also another question: Will compiz-plugins-extra and *-unsupported be dropped for Prescise ?
<MCR> What is the future of Compiz/Unity ? :)
<MCR> *Precise
<kamstrup> Trevinho: hey dude - just found a function to check if a pointer points into a mapped page (remember your write() trick?). I think you can use mincore() to a "clean" check
<kamstrup> but it requires some page alignment juggling
<kamstrup> :-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, madness! :P
<JanC> MCR: is Emerald still maintained upstream?
<Trevinho> kamstrup: cool :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: dude, this is nothing. You wouldn't believe where I've been today ;-)
<MCR> JanC: Not really, but it was made fit to work with compiz 0.9+ by soreau on the #compiz-dev channel not so long ago, then this version was available later via PPA for 11.04 and 11.10
<MCR> JanC: Now (on Precise) latest master is not compiling anymore :(
<JanC> right, so it doesn't make sense to include it in Ubuntu then?
<MCR> JanC: I was not able to get in contact with soreau, or am still waiting for answers...
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'll protect our nice userspace from the likes of you... "thou shall not pass!" :)
<MCR> JanC: It would make sense for the reasons I posted above...
<JanC> MCR: I'd say those reasons don't make sense when you look at the goals of the design team  ;)
<MCR> JanC: Where can I find those goals ?
<JanC> and I'm sure nobody would object against including emerald in universe in 12.04, provided there is somebody taking care of it...
<JanC> MCR: it's quite obvious the unity team doesn't want to maintain a window decorator with 700 options, right  ;)
<MCR> JanC: It is already fully developed so maintaining it would only mean keeping it compatible with the changes made to compiz - it would also mean to have a window decorator available that was designed to work together with Compiz - dropping features without proper replacement should not be the way to go IMHO...
<MCR> JanC: If metacity or gtk-win-decorator would have the features I need and look that good, I would not complain - but they do neither
<JanC> MCR: "good looking" is a subjective thing; I found most emerald themes to be quite ugly-looking back when I last tried it (which is several years ago now)
<MCR> JanC: Sure it is. But stuff like buttons to shade/unshade sticky/unsticky roll up/down, transparency and glow, irregular window deco shapes are features that just Emerald is able to deliver and this is not subjective opinion...
<MCR> JanC: I am sure you would find a window decoration for Emerald you would like these days ;) - there are plenty to choose from and you can individualize them as well... ;)
<mhall119> can someone familiar with the sound menu API take a look at this for me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119/devportal/soundmenu#preview
<mhall119> just let me know if I'm missing anything important, or got anything wrong
<mhr3> mhall119, ronoc is your guy for that
<MCR> Who should I thank 4 making compiz-plugins-extra available in Universe :) ?
<MCR> *for Precise
<MCR> GREAT ! This is the right direction :-D
<doctormon> Hey guys, bit OT, is gnomeui library depreciated? I keep on getting errors which indicate it can't find gtk.
<doctormon> /usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0/libgnomeui/gnome-client.h:107:3: error: unknown type name ‘GtkObject’
<mhall119> mhr3: yeah, I spoke with him this morning, be he's gone now
<JanC> most of libgnomeui has been deprecated for years AFAIK...
<apw> can anyone tell me the current dash key is? tapping Super no longer works
<ppd> still super
<apw> broken then, as of now
<ppd> check in ccsm under "Key to show the launcher"
<ppd> maybe something weird got in there
<apw> same on two boxes
<ppd> hm. strange. both run 5.6.0?
<apw> whatever in the archive niow
<ppd> you can check with unity --version
<apw> unity 5.6.0
<apw> ppd keybinding says Super
<ppd> what I would try is to set something else for the reveal key in ccsm and check again. But aside from that I have no real clue
<angeloc> mhr3: daemon.vala:814.27-814.32: error: The name `Locate' does not exist in the context of `Unity.FilesLens.Daemon.perform_locate'
<angeloc> mhr3: i have this error when compiling, can you enligthen me?
<angeloc> mhr3: i merged form trunk!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-13
<jalcine> Anyone know where I can find a XML file of the introspection for Unity?
<angeloc> mhr3: Hi Michal!
<angeloc> a question, on bug 773841 it's metioned alse unity-2d as afflicted package, this should mean that there is some work to do there?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<angeloc> mhr3: file lens code is shared or not?
<mhr3> angeloc, yea, it's shared
<mhr3> so it should be fine
<mhr3> angeloc, and good morning ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: really good news! Good morning to you!
<angeloc> didrocks, i'm looking for a backlog bug to do, i found bug 794565
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 794565 in unity-lens-files "The Dash doesn't give results when searching using key letters" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794565
 * apw is missing the 'active shadow' on his windows (the bit that makes resize possible) is this expected ?
<angeloc> didrocks, i think it's fixed because on my unity compiled from trunk the problem doesn't show
<didrocks> angeloc: check with upstream, I would say mhr3 and kamstrup for this one again :)
<mhr3> didrocks, btw didrocks you never reported if the no-accent-searching works fine for you
<didrocks> mhr3: last time I checked, it was for 5.4 and then, you told me "it's too early"
<mhr3> didrocks, but it's 5.6 now ;)
<angeloc> didrocks, mhr3, i'm testing it right now and it works like a charm, really tastefull!
<mhr3> angeloc, iirc we didn't fix yet point #2
<didrocks> mhr3: confirmed, it works :)
<didrocks> mhr3: that's nice because I planned to ask you about it today
<didrocks> so "done" :)
<kamstrup> \o/
<angeloc> mhr3: ponit #2 doesn't work!
<mhr3> angeloc, my memory is awesome right? :)
<angeloc> mh3r: you are supernatural :)!
<apw> didrocks, seem to have lost the resize area round windows -- bug #953839
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 953839 in unity (Ubuntu) "active resize area around windows no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953839
<didrocks> @dx guys, can you please help people on this channel? ^
<didrocks> kind of busy on other regressions :/
<angeloc> anyone working on bug 753276? it's really a challenging one!
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 753276 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Currently no way to find wine apps in dash other than searching them from search bar" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753276
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953853
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 953853 in unity (Ubuntu) "F10 to focus on the menu/indicators doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953855
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 953855 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-combinations (Alt+Tab, Alt+F2) don't work if "Key to show HUD" is disabled or not set to <Alt>" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smb`> Another "oddity": bug 953858
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 953858 in unity (Ubuntu) "Selecting running app in launcher moves app not viewport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953858
<angeloc> mhr3: can i work on point #2 on bug 794565, or there is someone who already working on this?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 794565 in unity-lens-files "The Dash doesn't give results when searching using key letters" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794565
<gord> kamstrup, ? ^ you are down as the assignee but its ooold
<mhr3> angeloc, you could, but it's pretty complex, there are corner cases when it can go very wrong
<kamstrup> gord: I think it's all fixed by mhr3 these days
<mhr3> not completely
<kamstrup> mhr3: I thought we already tokenized on numeric boundaries?
<mhr3> no
<kamstrup> or did we drop that?
<kamstrup> k
<mhr3> yep
<kamstrup> because of the "garbage identifiers" issue I guess?
<mhr3> exactly
<mhr3> we didn't want to split e15ab8ap to "e 15 ab 8 ap"
<angeloc> mhr3: ok i'll find something easy!
<htorque_> hi all! can anyone explain that leak? http://paste.ubuntu.com/881657/
<htorque_> it points to the inline use of 'g_variant_new' in a 'g_dbus_proxy_call' call, but that should be fine according to the docu
<htorque_> the code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk.0.5/view/head:/src/application-service-appstore.c#L1535
<murrayc> htorque: Is any part of this a GVariant? app->approved_by = g_list_remove(app->approved_by, approver->proxy
<murrayc> If so, then the remove() would be forgetting about it without freeing it, which it should maybe do if nothing else is meant to do it.
<htorque> murrayc: oh, the link should point to the 'g_variant_new' link, not the 'approver_revise_judgement' function - or did i miss something. as for your question: idk; not yet fully went through the code.
<htorque> *link/call
<murrayc> Ah, right: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk.0.5/view/head:/src/application-service-appstore.c#L1508
<murrayc> htorque: What makes you think that you can just new() and forget the GVariant inline?
<murrayc> http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GDBusProxy.html#g-dbus-proxy-call
<murrayc> ah, sorry, I see it now.
<murrayc> I guess you might need to try to reproduce the leak with a simple test case.
<rye> hm, is it known that now (on 5.6) more often than ever the indicator menus are opened quite far from their indicator?
<mhall119> quickly-unity-lens-template has landed in the Precise Universe! \o/
<krnekhelesh> om26er: ping
<om26er> krnekhelesh, hey
<krnekhelesh> hey , I was just looking at bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/950136
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 950136 in unity-2d "multimonitor, launcher: Provide an option to display either a single launcher or a launcher on each display in a multi-monitor environment" [High,In progress]
<krnekhelesh> it says it is fix commited
<krnekhelesh> does the bug fix implement the specifications as shown here
<krnekhelesh> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1b3CwE3Wemr347fTxNcu7ixEQBK4YD8JF2pyv5pxiY0U/edit
<om26er> krnekhelesh, yes its fixed in trunk ?
<Daekdroom> Fix commited doesn't mean released.
<om26er> atleast thought so
<Daekdroom> It's in trunk. Not in the repos.
<krnekhelesh> yeah I realise that...but I just wanted to know if it is implement according to what is shown in the google docs
<om26er> the unity part is fixed in trunk, the gnome-control-center part still needs done
<krnekhelesh> besides I guess I will get it if I try the unity from the ppa:unity-team/ppa
<krnekhelesh> om26er: ah, ok
<krnekhelesh> om26er: thnx, just curious and eager :)
<om26er> krnekhelesh, yw, never used multi monitors ;-)
<krnekhelesh> well i have a multimonitor, but cant use it because sticky feature is too annoying
<mhall119> krnekhelesh: there are settings you can adjust for that
<krnekhelesh> mhall119: true but it is a hack more than a proper fix :)
<krnekhelesh> mhall119: though it should help temporarily
<cr3> hi folks, I dist-upgraded this morning and I have no top and left panels in unity anymore. so, I'm trying to troubleshoot from the console.
<cr3> here's my ~/.xsession-errors: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/xsession-errors
<cr3> and here's the output of dpkg -l | grep unity: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/dpkg.txt
<cr3> I reported but #953263 about this yesterday, but I resolved it with the #ubuntu-desktop folks on the assumption the problem was with unity-2d.
<cr3> I'm now using unity though and still the same problem :(
<quantumlemur> when I started my computer this morning, neither the side unity launcher panel nor the top panel came up.  I hear there's someone else in here with the same problem
<quantumlemur> on intel graphics
<krnekhelesh> cr3 has the same issue
<cr3> quantumlemur: intel graphics too
<MCR1> latest update deleted my xorg.conf (intel hd4500)
<MCR1> any idea how to get it back ?
<krnekhelesh> quantumlemur, cr3: I run unity on intel graphics but everything works for me fine
<krnekhelesh> MCR1: how do you check which intel graphics I have?
<cr3> krnekhelesh: I doubt the problem is with the graphics driver, this seems like a unity problem or a dependency of it rather than a hardware compatibility problem
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: Could you post your xorg.conf ?
<seb128> cr3, your xsession-errors has incorrect permissions, can't be viewed
<cr3> seb128: thanks, fixed
<krnekhelesh> MCR1: sure, but you need to tell me where to find it
<seb128> cr3, your dpkg ... you still don't have "unity" installed?
<seb128> cr3, didn't you install it yesterday?
<cr3> seb128: what the heck! I did install it yesterday, I blame dist-upgrade :(
<seb128> cr3, same issue than yesterday
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seb128> cr3, you uninstalled unity
<quantumlemur> huh.  unity is uninstalled for me as well.  I don't remember seeing that in the updates
<MCR1> you have to take care when doing a dist-upgrade
<cr3> seb128: this might explain it: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/install.txt
<quantumlemur> I did my dist-upgrade a while ago; yesterday was just a normal upgrade
<seb128> cr3, it seems like you uninstalled half your system
<seb128> cr3, dist-upgrading without reading is bad for you
<krnekhelesh> MCR1: i do not see xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 folder
<seb128> cr3,          Depends: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> cr3, did gtk got uninstalled?
<cr3> quantumlemur: you might also want to make sure that the unity package is still installed
<seb128> cr3, there is probably not much left from your box :p
<cr3> seb128: not to my knowledge
<seb128> cr3, can you scp /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<cr3> seb128: I had around 1.6K installed packages yesterday, when it worked, and I still have about as many
<quantumlemur> cr3, no, it's not.  I don't remember it saying that it was going to be removed
<cr3> quantumlemur: aha! same problem then :)
<seb128> cr3, please copy dpkg.log
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: your system works without xorg.conf ? I envy you ;)
<cr3> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/dpkg.log
<seb128> cr3, 2012-03-13 08:56:35 remove unity 5.6.0-0ubuntu1 <none>
<cr3> seb128: I certainly didn't do that on purpose :(
<krnekhelesh> MCR1: pls explain :)...is that good? no seriously i tried ls -a to show hidden files
<seb128> cr3,
<seb128> 2012-03-13 09:05:10 remove gnome-user-share 3.0.1-1ubuntu1 <none>
<seb128> 2012-03-13 09:05:10 remove gnome-bluetooth 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 <none>
<seb128> 2012-03-13 09:05:11 remove bluez 4.98-2ubuntu5 <none>
<seb128> cr3, you probably caught dist-upgrade at a bad time...
<seb128> cr3, what happens if you try to install bluez for example?
<cr3> seb128: that's what I suspect, and same for quantumlemur
<seb128> cr3, you guys should not use dist-upgrade without reading
<cr3> seb128: I tried installing bluez a few minutes ago and it worked: 4.98-2ubuntu5
<krnekhelesh> cr3, quantumlemur, why do you guys actually use dist-upgrade? is it to get unity 5.6 before it is released from the ppa?
<krnekhelesh> for me a normal update worked
<quantumlemur> krnekhelesh, I did not use dist-upgrade.  just normal upgrade
<seb128> cr3, what about gnome-bluetooth?
<krnekhelesh> quantumlemur, oh ok
<mhall119> dist-upgrade will install new dependencies, just upgrade will hold back packages isntead
<cr3> seb128: same: 3.2.2-0ubuntu3
<seb128> cr3, did you try to reinstall it? did it work?
<cr3> seb128: yep, for both bluez and gnome-bluetooth, I just did apt-get install and it worked fine
<seb128> cr3, what about unity? still getting the issue?
<cr3> seb128: yep, same output as in the install.txt file above
<cr3> seb128: I can't seem to pinpoint where the resolving of dependencies is failing from that output
<seb128> cr3, oh, I know, try again in half an hour
<seb128> cr3, I know what is falling, there was abi change in lbxfixes and libxfixes,unity needs to be upgrade together, they used a breaks for that
<seb128> but rather than putting them on hold dist-upgrade choosed to pick the new libxfixes and remove unity
<cr3> seb128: the breaks would explain this, right? E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<seb128> right
<quantumlemur> I see, seb128
<seb128> try again in half an hour
<cr3> seb128: ah, now I understand what that means. thanks man!
<seb128> yw
<quantumlemur> thanks!
<bmoez> i want to tweak unity-panel (the look), what file can i make the change in?
<mhall119> did a bzr pull on nux trunk, trying to run make and I get:
<mhall119> Makefile.am:5:   `doxygen-include.am' included from here
<mhall119> doxygen-include.am:172: DX_COND_latex does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<mhall119> Makefile.am:5:   `doxygen-include.am' included from here
<mhall119> make: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1
<mhr3> mhall119, re-run configure
<mhall119> mhr3: I remember having specific flags on configure to make it install to my unity trunk build dir, do you happen to know what they are?
<mhall119> someone helped me with this a while back, and of course I didn't write it down
<mhr3> mhall119, shouldn't some of the log files say exactly how you run it?
<mhr3> config.log would be my first guess
<mhall119> which log files?
<mhall119> ah, thanks mhr3
<MAbeeTT> hi! I've updated to oneric. Unity has been working properly up to 60 min ago. The appearance is not ok, (appeareance dialog doesn't change noting). Others sessions are ok. The aspect is like when in gnome2 dissapears gnome-settings-daemon.
<mhr3> mhall119, but yea, i'm pretty sure there's some better way that i don't know about :)
<MAbeeTT> I don't know how to continue, do you have any idea? thanks.
<mhall119> mhr3: bah, still getting that doxygen-include.am error
<mhr3> mhall119, autogen then
<mhall119> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.25.14 gio-2.0 ibus-1.0 gobject-2.0 ) were not met:
<mhall119> No package 'ibus-1.0' found
<cr3> quantumlemur: unity is fixed now and works nicely!
<cr3> seb128: thanks again, everything works now
<quantumlemur> cr3, seb128, yes, I just reinstalled it.  thanks for your help
<seb128> yw
<MAbeeTT> Do you know wich program draws the windows colors? and the gnome icons (disks, nautilus, etc)?
<MAbeeTT> I am using unity in ubuntu oneric
<rye> hi, i am wondering whether it is known that if you drag window quick enough, the pointer starts lagging behind the window being actually dragged?
<rye> MAbeeTT: erm, well, the gnome icons are not being drawn separately from the toolkit, which is gtk, windows colors in gtk programs are managed by gtk themes
<MAbeeTT> rye: ok, and the process wich draws them?
<MAbeeTT> I solved the problem movinf (deleting) .config directory, but it is not a real solution, because i should do the same when the problem appears again.
<MAbeeTT> *moving
<jalcine> Anyone knows how I'd start to write a Lens for Unity?
<davidcalle> jalcine, hi. You can check for examples in https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes
<jalcine> Actually, I might need a button in the entry field. hm.
<jalcine> Sahweet, thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> jalcine, a button in the entry field... What for?
<jalcine> Well, I'm working on adding speech recognition into Unity/HUD without too much damage.
<mhall119> davidcalle: graphics design lens passed moderation \o/
<davidcalle> jalcine, and another very clean code sample : https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample (python-5.0 branch)
<davidcalle> mhall119, I know :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: also, the quickly template landed in Universe
<mhall119> for singlet lenses
<rye> MAbeeTT: i think that what you are actually seeing _is_ gnome-settings-daemon crashing - could you please check in dmesg whether there are any segfaults from the process?
<rye> MAbeeTT: gnome-settings-daemon informs other applications about the theme they are using, the default is to use the built-in theme which is all blockly and standard gnome icons
<davidcalle> mhall119, indeed, I'm finishing my tutorial on it tomorrow :)
<jalcine> I'm guessing it's not feasible to have a little widdle button in there..
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey
<davidcalle> jalcine, it's not. You could have a filter to toggle between input modes.
<jalcine> Input modes, like xim/ibus?
<mhr3> davidcalle, hi
<davidcalle> jalcine, no, like mic/keyboard
<davidcalle> mhr3, what's up with the conflict in the rb branch? :/
<jalcine> Hm. I'll experiment.
<jalcine> Thank you
<davidcalle> jalcine, no problem.
<mhr3> davidcalle, just merge it with trunk
<davidcalle> mhr3, I did, but ok, giving it another go.
<jalcine> Woah, that's a lot of scopes.
<jalcine> There should be a UI to enable and disable specific scopes at whim.
<jalcine> but then, why would you have it installed?
<jalcine> heh
<davidcalle> mhr3, I think I've fixed the conflict. Do I need to resubmit the proposal, or just pushing the branch updates the proposal?
<mhr3> davidcalle, pushing is good enough
<mhr3> davidcalle, plus add a comment pls, so we get notified :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<MAbeeTT> rye: mmm... there aren't logs of gnome-settings-daemon crashing, and i made killall gnome-settgins-daemon and launched it againg and nothing.
<MAbeeTT> rye: maybe some inchoerenced related to gsdaemon, I came from natty. The weird part is that in some moment it was working properly.
<MAbeeTT> *inconsistency
<MAbeeTT> Ok, for the next time, I will start with gnome-settings-daemon.
<angeloc> thumper: i'm intrested in writing gnome-control-center's part for bug 950136, can you mentor me, i'm a beginner
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 950136 in unity-2d "multimonitor, launcher: Provide an option to display either a single launcher or a launcher on each display in a multi-monitor environment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950136
<angeloc> thumper: i have a multimonitor setup in place
<gord> angeloc, just fyi, thumper won't be about for another four hours or so, new zealand timezone :)
<angeloc> gord, thank you, i can see he's online, so i asked, well, i'm here for about two other hours at least, so i'll try later!
<kklimonda> huh, is hud broken in 5.6? it "executes" things twice
<angeloc> thumper: i'm intrested in writing gnome-control-center's part for bug 950136, can you mentor me?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 950136 in unity-2d "multimonitor, launcher: Provide an option to display either a single launcher or a launcher on each display in a multi-monitor environment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950136
<jono> where do I file bugs against the music lens?
<htorque> jono: "ubuntu-bug unity-lens-music" i suppose
<jono> htorque, thanks
<htorque> jono: oops, just saw you already got the answer on -devel. :-)
<jono> np :-)
<thomi> ajmitch: hmmm, Jason't not here, and is ignoring me. Maybe I finally pushed him over the edge
<ajmitch> thomi: could be :)
<thomi> ...but I think he's the one to ask about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher icons are all rendered up in top left corner" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ajmitch> I'll hold off restarting unity for awhile until it can be sucked dry of info
<thomi> I have a call with him in 20 minutes though, so I'll grab him then, if he doesn't reply sooner
<ajmitch> ok
<thomi> ajmitch: do you have unity source tree on your machine?
<ajmitch> I think I do, let me check
<ajmitch> yup
<thomi> ok, cd to the root dir, and do this (big breath):
<ajmitch> just doing bzr pull to bring it up to date first
<thomi> PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot ./tools/unity-introspection-visualiser.py -o out.png
 * ajmitch waits for his laptop to die
<ajmitch> ok, that generated something quite fast
<thomi> ...you might want to take a peek at it first - it'll show us all the apps you're running, so if you have anything..... embarrasing open, you may want to close it first ;)
<ajmitch> yeah, theoretically it should
<thomi> huh?
<ajmitch> don't worry, it was just eog being a bit of fail
<thomi> ajmitch: black image?
<ajmitch> yup
<thomi> no, I think that's graphviz. means your tree is too large to be rendered
<ajmitch> opened in the gimp
<thomi> yeah? hmm ok
<thomi> I didn't realise that worked, cool
<thomi> otherwise you can do "-o foo.pdf"
<ajmitch> ok, want this attached to the bug?
<thomi> ummm... sure
<thomi> I might take a look myself
<ajmitch> you just want to see what I'm running
<thomi> yup
<ajmitch> nothing exciting
<thomi> awwww
 * thomi refreshes bug report impatiently
<ajmitch> sorry
 * thomi cracks the whip
<ajmitch> refresh it now
<thomi> that's interesting - your icons have the correct x&y coordinates set
<ajmitch> yeah, and there aren't a whole lot of invisible icons listed
<thomi> hmmm, yes
<ajmitch> it's a bit special, imo :)
<mhall119> can anybody tell me the default size of icons in the alt-tab switcher?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey! Stupid question, I cant seem to run the autopilot test this way anymore "python -m testtools.run autopilot.tests.test_dash"
<bschaefer> thomi, soo what am I doing wrong?
<thomi> bschaefer: hmm, let me try...
<thomi> bschaefer: most folks use ./tools/autopilot now :)
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet! It found dependencies i was missing...
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah - that's the advantage of the new autopilot script :)
<bschaefer> somehow testscenario got uninstalled
<thomi> :(
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet thanks! Also Im going to have to talk to you about getting a dead key test in there
<thomi> ok, what do you need?
<bschaefer> thomi, it seems when I send a XK_dead_acute through in nux and it isn't in the correct keyboard layout it freaks out :(
<thomi> freaks out?
<bschaefer> thomi, well last week jay and I got composition keys and dead keys working, but I want there to be test in unity for it
<bschaefer> crash
<thomi> oh ok
<bschaefer> but it crashes because to turns the keysym into a keycode
<bschaefer> and if the dead key isn't a current key in the keyboard layout it wont work
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> so how is a user supposed to send the key if it's not on their keyboard?
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, yeah well you have to change the keyboard layout. Say for French we want to make sure the dead keys work for them
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, so the test would change the keyboard layout, send some dead keys, make sure they arrived OK, and then change the layout back again?
<bschaefer> thomi, that is what Im thinking, but X11 doesn't make that easy...
<bschaefer> thomi, well at lease when I looked I couldn't get a good example working
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm
<thomi> bschaefer: TBH this sounds like a situation where we need some more test machines in different locales
<bschaefer> thomi, let me look some more, and see if I can get something working in autopilot before I bother you :)
<bschaefer> thomi, that would make things easier
<thomi> ...and we just skip the test if it's run on a machine with an incorrect keymap
<thomi> ok, let me know what you find
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah I need to figure out how to get the current keyboard layout!
<bschaefer> thomi, I find someones else code that does the talking with X11 to get the current layout and name but
<bschaefer> would rather find a better way to do this
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks for that script! I knew I was doing something wrong haha!
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah a  random question, what order do the functions get called in?
<thomi> bschaefer: tests? it seems to be the same order as 'autopilot list' shows them in, but you can't rely on that
<thomi> tests need to be totally separate from one another for that reason
<bschaefer> thomi, it seems when I make a class with 5 functions it class them differently sometimes
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, I was just curios what order they get called as it almost seems random sometimes haha
<nishttal2> i am trying to setup compiz on xubuntu 11.10.. when i try the compiz --replace command i get the following errors... http://www.fpaste.org/h31w/
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, so I saw there was no composition key test so I wrote some up
<bschaefer> thomi, would you mind looking over these?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.test-special-keys/+merge/97311
<thomi> sure!
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks!
<bschaefer> thomi, i fixed that spelling error in the comment for the class DashSpecialKeyTests
<thomi> bschaefer: would you prefer feedback here, or on the MP?
 * thomi comments on the MP
<bschaefer> MP
<bschaefer> thomi, so if I ever get lost again I can look through all the MP you commented on of mine
<bschaefer> :)
<thomi> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.test-special-keys/+merge/97311/comments/210133
 * thomi is being super-picky
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> thomi, no, that's good. Im hoping ill eventually get a thumbs up the first time through with an autopilot test :)
<thomi> bschaefer: haha, I keep raising the bar as the tests get better and better
<thomi> I guess there has to be a limit at some point :)
<thomi> bschaefer: put it this way - I wouldn't think twice about merging those tests as they are, but we may as well try and make them as good as possible
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, yeah. Im trying to get them up to that bar each time!
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, I was trying to describe the test in under 80 characters
<bschaefer> thomi, and failed at it
<bschaefer> thomi, thank you for the feed back!
<thomi> no worries.
<thomi> BTW, if you want your docstring to be longer than 80 chars that's fine, as long as you follow PEP257 - with blank lines and everything
 * thomi would rather have longer, more accurate docstrings than shorter, less accurate ones
<bschaefer> thomi, sounds good!
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, so do you want me to go through and remove all test that use self.dash = Dash()?
<thomi> bschaefer: yes, that would be great. THanks
<bschaefer> thomi, also is having self.dash.ensure_hidden() in tearDown() rather then setUP
<bschaefer> or should it be both?
<thomi> bschaefer: probably both
<thomi> you need to make sure you leave the system in a nice state
<bschaefer> thomi, alright, Ill go and add those for each test also!
<thomi> sweet
<bschaefer> yeah, was thinking it will always tear down, but yeah you never know what might happen in between a tear down a set up
<bschaefer> and a set up*
<davidcalle> mhr3, I hate Vala with all my heart. Ok, it compiles now. :)
<bschaefer> thomi, alright done! Now time to see if I can get something working for these dead keys haha
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.test-special-keys/+merge/97311
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> lots of red lines :)
<thomi> bschaefer: looks good!
<thomi> do you want me to approve it, or is there more to come?
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm I think we should approve and merge it now
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, the tests pass then?
<bschaefer> thomi, as im not sure how easy the dead keys will be to put in and I changed a few things
<bschaefer> thomi, yup! I had one failure though
<thomi> ok, approved
<bschaefer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bschaefer>   File "autopilot/tests/test_dash.py", line 209, in test_category_header_keynav
<bschaefer>     self.assertEqual(category, None)
<bschaefer> MismatchError: <autopilot.emulators.unity.dash.PlacesGroup object at 0x8e7018c> != None
<thomi> bschaefer: yes, that's failing on jenkins also. It's on my list of things to look into
<bschaefer> thomi, it could have been I haven't complied the latest unity
<bschaefer> thomi, alright cool, thanks again!
<bschaefer> thomi, getting better at those test
<thomi> no problem
<bschaefer> thomi, and I should move status -> merged?
<wad> I'm just curious about something. I used to use compiz, before unity, but since I've upgraded to ubuntu unity, a bunch of stuff doesn't work. For example, the only window-close effect that works is the default fade. I can change its duration, but I can't add, say, magic lamp. Is this just me, or is this general? I use compiz-config.
<thomi> nope status -> approved
<bschaefer> thomi, opps yeah!
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> cool, good luck looking into that one failure!
<thomi> cheers
<snadge> indicator-weather crashes all the time :p
<snadge> piece of crap
<MCR1> my-weather-indicator is much better - use that one :)
<MCR1> snadge: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/my-weather-indicator-020-released-new.html
<MCR1> wad: install compizconfig settings manager, compiz-plugins-*
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-14
<ajmitch> thomi: did you see if anything else needed to be grabbed from the unity process before I kill it? it's gone even weirder now ;)
<thomi> ajmitch: may as well kill it
<ajmitch> thomi: http://vps.ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/WeirdShit.png
<thomi> yeah.
<thomi> that's messed up
<ajmitch> unity --replace gets rid of the white bar, but doesn't fix the icon placement
<thumper> ajmitch: what version are you using?
<ajmitch> currently have 5.4.0-0ubutnu2 installed
<thumper> I used to see the icon mashing on oneiric
<thumper> not seen it on precise
<ajmitch> thumper: yeah, I saw the same on natty & oneiric, this is the first time it's happened on precise
<thumper> also, I notice you have the same screen corruption as jason warner
<ajmitch> glad I'm not the only one :)
<thumper> I'll get someone to talk to you about that shortly
<ajmitch> ok
<thumper> ajmitch: what is that indicator that draws the graphs?
<ajmitch> system load indicator, let me get the package name
<ajmitch> indicator-multiload
<thumper> ajmitch: can I get you to disable it and see if it removes your white visual glitch?
<ajmitch> thumper: sorry, but I did 'unity --replace' about 15 minutes ago & it killed the white visual glitch
<mhall119> where does unity keep it's icon cache?
<thumper> mhall119: what do you mean?
<thumper> ajmitch: next time it happens, can I get you to try to disable the indicator?
<thumper> ajmitch: also, how often does it occur?
<mhall119> thumper: I'm trying to use a different icon for alt-tab switching
<ajmitch> thumper: sure, this is the first time I've seen it happen
<thumper> ajmitch: and does the visual glitch change?
<snadge> i see display corruption on unity2d xorg-edgers :P its not bad tho just white line where the tabs are in firefox
<thumper> mhall119: what do you mean?
<ajmitch> white visual glitch also appeared on each desktop, but disappeared while changing desktop
<snadge> ive purged edgers now, just wanted to test the new radeon driver.. and im back on failgrx
<mhall119> thumper: so calibre uses a 107x107 icon, but ships with a 512x512 image by a different name
<mhall119> I'm trying to get it to use the bigger one
<ajmitch> clicking on it with xwininfo showed the window behind it, fwiw
<thumper> mhall119: I think it gets the info from the desktop file
<snadge> linsux, great for servers, fail for desktops since 1991 :P
<mhall119> thumper: right, but it caches it somewhere when it needs to scale it,right?
<thumper> mhall119: in memory, sure
<thumper> mhall119: I think you'd need to restart unity if you changed the image
 * thumper takes away snadge's geek card
<snadge> hey ive been using it as a desktop pretty much for that long
 * thumper hands snadge a pedant card instead
<snadge> i expect graphical glitches and graphics driver failures, id be shocked if they didnt exist ;)
<thumper> a gold one for 20 years service
<snadge> im thinking of just surrendering and getting a failvidia card, but im saved by extreme laziness and apathy
<snadge> plus maybe the next catalyst will work properly. *cough*
<snadge> ive been saying that for the past 2 years, two steps forward, one step back.. imroves, just enough to give you a false sense of hope ;) then a new version of xorg or compiz etc will cause it to fail in a different way.. and evryone will point the finger at everyone else
<snadge> its a driver problem.. its an xorg problem.. its a compiz problem.. i dont care whos problem it is, just effing fix it already :P
<jalcine> snadge: lol
<snadge> if only we could get more people to care about linux on the desktop
<snadge> its a catch 22, people dont use it because of crap like that AND because applications dev wont write apps for it BECAUSE people dont use it
<snadge> bugs dont get fixed because not enough people care, which only serves to make the problem worse :/
<jalcine> snadge: woah, that's a negative.
<jalcine> the reason why bugs don't get fixed vary greatly.
<jalcine> someone could be having a marriage
<jalcine> or isn't able to solve the problem
<jalcine> or the people who used to maintain that part of the code is currently giving their kid the birds and the bee's talk.
<jalcine> not caring, if it does happen, is so small, it's negligible.
<snadge> well
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> thats coming up to 1 year now
<snadge> which is unacceptable
<snadge> its a terrible bug which destroys useability, makes it practically unuseable
<snadge> the fact that only 71 people have marked it as affecting them, is embarassing
<snadge> should be thousands of people, at least
<iheartubuntu> hi all. i have a question about the app launcher. can anyone help real quick?
<iheartubuntu> on one computer i can see my unread messages on the thunderbird icon, but another computer i cant. both are 11.10... one is 32 bit, the other is 64 bit.
<mhr3> bschaefer, ping?
<angeloc> mhr3: i have a question, can I take advantage of your kindness?
<mhr3> angeloc, shoot
<angeloc> mhr3: i'm intrested in writing the gnome part for bug 950136, i've already done some work
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 950136 in unity-2d "multimonitor, launcher: Provide an option to display either a single launcher or a launcher on each display in a multi-monitor environment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950136
<angeloc> mhr3: it's not in progress, but undecided, what i have to do? ca i continue and assign bug to myself?
<mhr3> angeloc, hmm, if it's about changes to control center, try pinging seb128 about it
<mhr3> he should be around in an hour or so
<angeloc> mhr3: ok! you are awesome!
<mhr3> didrocks, or perhaps you know the status there? ^^
<didrocks> I'm doing it
<didrocks> already analyzed it, and know how to deal with it :)
<didrocks> more complicated than what you can think because, there is 2d, 3d, both or not using the same keys
<didrocks> some drawing as well
<didrocks> (and short timeline has to be delivered next Monday)
<angeloc> didrocks, ok, it was really an interesting bug to solve!
<didrocks> angeloc: yeah, sorry about it, but it's kind of complex and short time delivery :)
<angeloc> didrocks, i understand, april is near ...
<didrocks> angeloc: right :)
<AlanBell> gord: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/14/%23ubuntu-accessibility.html
<mhr3> davidcalle, no support for artwork? :/
<mhr3> nothing adding albums to the results?
<smb> didrocks, It seems the latest update stole my ability to switch apps. The weird things is that in settings->keyboard->shortcuts->navigation->Switch applications it is set to alt-tab, but in /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/alt_tab_next_window it is disabled...
<davidcalle> mhr3, only artwork embedded in files. There is this Python I wasn't able to port to get art : http://paste.ubuntu.com/882947/
<didrocks> smb: this key is not used for that
<didrocks> smb: what do you mean by "stole my ability to switch apps?"
<didrocks> alt-tab doesn't appear?
<smb> didrocks, That alt-tab does not bring up the application switcher for me anymore
<didrocks> smb: do you have the HUD set to "alt"
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> or did you change it?
<davidcalle> mhr3 and albums need tree index to be implemented first, as it needs results from tracks having the same Album field.
<smb> didrocks, No, I did disable it when it was driving me mental. Maybe you remember
<didrocks> smb: so you disabled it?
<didrocks> smb: that's a known issue, you have to set it back to alt for alt-tab to work
<didrocks> smb: you don't have anymore the "tap" issue, it's fixed in 5.6
 * smb wibbles
<smb> didrocks, Ok, it works. Is there a bug about that already to subscribe?
<didrocks> smb: bug #
<didrocks> grr
<didrocks> smb: bug #953855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953855 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-combinations (Alt+Tab, Alt+F2) don't work if "Key to show HUD" is disabled or not set to <Alt>" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953855
<smb> didrocks, Thanks
<glosoli> http://youtu.be/ltE_ekc8kE8 video which makes sense for every daily users, and all these Unity Design team people should see it.
<glosoli> Of how daily user gets his first expierence with Ubuntu
<kenvandine> mhr3, is there  a way to check if a specific ModelIter is in a model before using it?
<kenvandine> mhr3, or should i just wrap it with a try/catch?
<didrocks> greyback|lunch: when you have some time, can you please add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/929506 to 5.8 release target?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 929506 in unity-2d "lenses are loaded on start, should be lazy loaded" [High,Confirmed]
<mhr3> kenvandine, not really, you should make sure you dont keep invalid ModelIters around - the only way to check it is by iterating through the whole model and comparing if any of the iters is the one you have
<didrocks> greyback|lunch: same for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/891648
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 891648 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Dash - update Dash keyboard shortcuts so the 'CTRL + TAB' switches between Lenses and 'TAB' by itself moves the focus between categories " [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> mhr3, ok, i think just a try/catch will do then
<kenvandine> thx
<mhr3> kenvandine, an invalid modeliter can cause a crash, try catch is not good enough
<kenvandine> ugh
<mhr3> kenvandine, but you can just connect to row-removed and if you see an iter you saved somewhere, get rid of it
<kenvandine> mhr3, ok
<ubuntuuser2344> hello
<ubuntuuser2344> is anyone there
<ubuntuuser2344> I was wondering in what version of ubuntu did they start using unity?
<ubuntuuser2344> because i am not a big fan of using betas
<greyback> didrocks: done & done
<didrocks> greyback: thanks!
<ubuntuuser2344> is antone there
<ubuntuuser2344> is anyone there
<angeloc> i have this error compiling unity from trunk, i have previously succesfully compiled it, i compiled nux from source also
<angeloc> error: ‘reset_logging’ is not a member of ‘nux::logging’
<angeloc> what's i'm doing wrong?
<gord> angeloc, sounds like you don't have the latest nux trunk installed
<gord> angeloc, or unity isn't picking up the latest nux if you do have it installed
<angeloc> gord: i pulled it right now, make make install
<angeloc> gord: investigating ...
<mhall119> mhr3: what signal should I listen to if I want to perform a search when a lens is opened, but not search string has been entered?
<davidcalle> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/revision/50
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks, I  don't see that on the API docs
<mhr3> mhall119, you get search_changed for empty searches as well
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, ok
<mhr3> you shouldn't be really doing that ^^, but depends on your use case
<mhall119> mhr3: also, I'm using hyphens in my signal names, but the API show underscores, are they both correct?
<mhall119> mhr3: shouldn't be doing what?
<mhr3> hyphens are usually more correct, but in most cases both should work
<mhr3> some languages require underscores cause hyphen could be minus operator in some contexts :)
<Andy80> hi all
<htorque> sbte: hi! about bug 930291 - this has been fixed in the meantime, do you need to un-assign yourself from it? status → fix released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930291 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application-service leaking memory (~10 MiB/h)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930291
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: the ARB is asking for any lenses/scopes ready for Oneiric to be submitted now
<davidcalle> mhall119, Oneiric?
<mhall119> with the exception of the adult and piratebay ones
<mhall119> davidcalle: yeah,  they want to get all the ones made for 11.10/unity 4 into the extras archive for that release before starting on the Precise ones
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<sbte> htorque, done that
<sbte> great that it's fixed now
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'll submit the Photos one tonight or tomorrow. With Flickr + Shotwell.
<htorque> sbte: yeah, 10mb/h was heavy. :-)
<mhall119> davidcalle: awesome, thanks
<mhr3> angeloc, if you're still looking for something https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-files/+bug/737143 looks very much like something you worked on
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 737143 in unity-2d "Can't open nautilus Bookmarks which connect to server from files place" [High,Confirmed]
<angeloc> mhr3: great!
<angeloc> mhr3:wow, looks intresting!
<MCR> Hi. :) Currently Unity fails to install on Precise because the version unity-common 5.6.0-0ubuntu4 is installed (afaik I have no unity specific PPAs installed), but 0ubuntu3 should be - are the other updated packages coming ?
<mhr3> angeloc, maybe you already fixed it actually, could use a check ;)
<angeloc> mhr3:i read many bugs reports for days, but i've not saw this one! Ok, i'll look if it works with my fixes before starting
<mhr3> angeloc, actually, looking at the code it should be fixed already
<angeloc> mhr3:i'm testing right now, in a few minutes, i'll tell you
<sbte> htorque, good job on fixing leaks yourself too ;-)
<htorque> sbte: hehe, that was an easier one that i found when confirming the other fix. pure luck (e.g., i have no idea what's going on in bug 953970).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953970 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Small memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953970
<htorque> [that's all a scary nightmare for a java guy :P]
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, it works, it can be closed
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<mhall119> hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi :)
<angeloc> mhr3: i'm intrested in bug 955229, due to the familiarity with codebase
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955229 in unity-lens-files "Locate scope doesn't respect privacy settings" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955229
<angeloc> mhr3: have you some hint?
<angeloc> mhr3:ok, i see it's assigned to you
<angeloc> mhr3: i can see it's assigned to you
<mhall119> davidcalle: the ARB is reviewing mark tully's music scopes, ifyou want to submit your grooveshark scope now too
<davidcalle> mhall119, yay for Mark's music scopes! :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok for Grooveshark too.
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: do you know who was working on the gwibber lens?
<kenvandine> me
<mhall119> what is it's current state? Can it be submitted to the ARB?
<kenvandine> it is in main already
<mhall119> oh, it is?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> it is built from gwibber source
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> kenvandine: I would like to see that replaces with either a generic "Microblog" lens or even more generic "Messages" lens, with a gwibber scope, what are your thoughts on doing that?
 * mhall119 is speaking 12.10 timeframe
<kenvandine> i plan to split it into separate scope and lens
<kenvandine> so perhaps if there is a People lens, it could search gwibber as well, that kind of thing
<mhall119> kenvandine: cool, I'll be happy to help you with that when the time comes
<kenvandine> mhall119, definately open to ideas
<kenvandine> awesome!
 * kenvandine needs plenty of help!
<mhall119> yeah, there's a Contacts lens in the works already, so we could make a scope for that
<kenvandine> yeah, i think that is a perfect fit
<mhall119> kenvandine: mind you, I don't now vala, so I may be limited to non-code help :)
<kenvandine> it is very simple vala :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, never trust this sentence :P
<mhall119> lol
<kenvandine> davidcalle, shhh... don't scare him away
<kenvandine> :)
 * mhall119 is never afraid of code
<davidcalle> ;)
<mhall119> because I spent years writing Perl
<kenvandine> perl is scary
 * mhall119 wonders what the state of Perl's gobject and dbus support is....
<mhall119> I need to learn vala, maybe I'll kidnap kenvandine one night at UDS
<kenvandine> that would be fun
<mhall119> then I can hack on gwibber again, like the good-old days
<kenvandine> woot
<mhall119> kenvandine: do we still have gwibber-enabled GTK widgets for embedding in applications?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> do we have any for Qt?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> it would be nice
<mhall119> how hard would it be?
<kenvandine> no idea
<mhall119> maybe I'll kidnap a Qt developer too
<kenvandine> if you could get generated gobject bindings to Qt
<kenvandine> it should be trivial
<kenvandine> but i think the smoke stuff to do that is too experimental
<mhall119> gobject bindings to Qt objects?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so it could just bind to libgwibber
<kenvandine> otherwise it would be reimplementing libgwibber in Qt
<mhall119> let me try and understand this, libgwibber exports GObjects, or libgwibber imports GObjects?
<kklimonda> damn, alt tab and workspace swithching is really bugged :/
<kklimonda> hmm, remapping "move window to the workspace X" helped a bit
<vit_o> hi, i have a problem with unity, can someone help me?
<Daekdroom> You should ask your question and stick around for some minutes to see whether someone can answer
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-15
<snadge> so theres been a few unity updates in precise lately.. whats new? ;)
<snadge> zless /usr/share/doc/unity/changelog.Debian.gz
<snadge> i see.. fascinating :P
<kancerman> best past change to unity - freezing the launcher bar on the left - yeah, autohide is optional but, to me, that's gotten annoying, thanx to whosoever froze it in place ;)
<MCR> Latest Unity version does not want to start here (Precise). I have to remove Unity completely to make my desktop boot. I am not using any Compiz/Unity PPAs anymore. Also my right mousebutton problem is back (right mousebutton kills Compiz). Can someone help me with that ?
<MCR> Another thing: When trying to compile Emerald from source under Precise it won't compile anymore. The errors are undefined references to exp, pow, dlclose, dlerror, dlopen, dlsym. Can someone help me with fixing this ?
<MCR> If someone knows if those references just got a name change I could maybe fix it myself... I want Emerald back !
<angeloc> opening dash remembers last searched word and shows only results relatives to this word, is this the expected behaviour?
<angeloc> i think that dash should clear the search bar, could be really a pain for new users find applications if dash shows always last used one
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, the press to reveal or barriers don't work here (nvidia)
<didrocks> Saviq: with the patched metacity and unity-2d
<angeloc> didrocks: dash remembers last searched word and shows only results relatives to this word, is this the expected behaviour?
<didrocks> angeloc: yeah, it is
<angeloc> didrocks: i think that dash should clear the search bar, could be really a pain for new users find applications if dash shows always last used one
<didrocks> angeloc: tallk to JohnLea about design discussions. There are quite a lot of reasons to wanting this behavior
<angeloc> didrocks: ok
<Saviq> didrocks, did you get it from packages or built yourself?
<didrocks> Saviq: built myself (both metacity and unity-2d)
<Saviq> didrocks, which xfixes?
<didrocks> Saviq: the latest upload from RAOF specific for unity-2d, one sec
<didrocks> Saviq: 1:5.0-4ubuntu4
<didrocks> Saviq: can't that be related to nvidia?
<Saviq> didrocks, not really, I've been testing on nvidia and worked fine, as long as I built with the correct xfixes
<didrocks> yeah, should be the right xfixes for this one
<Saviq> but never had something "specific for unity-2d"
<Saviq> just the latest from staging ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, let me investigate
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm using the distro ones, I know that you needed that version
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, no, we need 1:5.0-4ubuntu1"
<Saviq> wait
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> didrocks, ok let me check it out
<Saviq> will get back to you
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks :)
<didrocks> I asked RAOF to join the party
<didrocks> Saviq: can be something I'm doing wrong as well, if I can check some part? (like strut?)
<Saviq> didrocks, hide-mode 0?
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> 1?
<Saviq> and what's the symptom? can't get launcher to reveal?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I set it to 1
<didrocks> the launcher hides
<didrocks> but then, I can't reveal it
<didrocks> nor I have barriers between screens
<Saviq> not at all?
<didrocks> nothing
<Saviq> can you make check?
<Saviq> we tests for barriers
<didrocks> sure
<Saviq> +have
<didrocks> Saviq: will it screw my environment?
<Saviq> didrocks, should not
<Saviq> didrocks, you can run just the barrier ones
<didrocks> ok, /me will keep vim opened on tarmac then :)
<Saviq> but the others would only open your dash at the most anyway
<didrocks> some command line? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, libunity-2d-private/tests/
<Saviq> there's a bunch of binaries
<didrocks> Saviq: so, I should run the test in launcher, isn't it?
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure I have the testability setup though
<didrocks> any advice? (README doesn't help)
<didrocks> Testability installation instructions
<didrocks> et's start with tht :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I have some missing packages though: testability-qttas, ruby-testability-driver-qt-sut-plugin, testability-visualizer
<Saviq> didrocks, you don't need testability for that
<Saviq> didrocks, the barrier tests are unit tests
<Saviq> just run the binary from libunity-2d-private/tests
<Saviq> or make check to run them all
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 7
<didrocks>     Start 7: pointerbarriertest
<didrocks> 7/7 Test #7: pointerbarriertest ...............   Passed    6.06 sec
<Saviq> so barriers seem to work
<Saviq> in essence
<didrocks> yeah, I just don't have them :/
<didrocks> so hide_mode set to 1
<didrocks> can't reveal, no barrier in between
<Saviq> yeah that's all that should be needed
<Saviq> didrocks, updating now (stoopid out of date mirror)
<Saviq> didrocks, and will check on both nvidia and intel
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks :)
<didrocks> isn't there any particular STRUT I should check?
<didrocks> on the root window
<didrocks> _NET_WM_STRUT_PARTIAL, _NET_WM_STRUT
<Saviq> there should be no struts applied from the launchers in hide-mode 1
<Saviq> only from panels
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> brb
<MCR> compiz[3440] trap int3 ip:7f8471cc613b sp:7fffd54c9bd0 error:0
<MCR> ^^^when clicking right mousebutton. HELP !
<MCR> I can reproduce this crash easily.
<seb128> MCR, it's bug #954079 and comments suggest you should disable "shift switcher"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 954079 in compiz (Ubuntu) "right-click crashes graphical environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954079
<MCR> seb128: Thanx a lot. Do you know if this is intertwined with Unity not starting here ?
<seb128> MCR, could be
<MCR> seb128: Thx
<seb128> yw
<MCR> seb128: Got my right mousebutton back :) GREAT
<seb128> cool
<MCR> seb128: but Unity still does not want to start :-(
<seb128> can you pastebin your stdout or .xsession-errors?
<MCR> seb128: Can you instruct me how to get to those ?
<seb128> MCR, log into unity, ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a vt, log in, cp .xsession-errors somewhere
<seb128> then go back to whatever works for you and pastebin the file you copied
<MCR> seb128: .xsession-errors is in ~ ?
<seb128> yes
<MCR> ok
<MCR> one momentos
<MCR> installing unity
<MCR> rebooting
<mhr3> kamstrup, btw there are some reviews piling up for ula and ulf, could you look at them when you have a moment?
<MCR> seb128: back
<seb128> MCR, wb
<MCR> seb128: the file has 17MB =-O
<seb128> MCR, can you grep unity in it?
<seb128> and pastebin that only?
<seb128> MCR, or just select the most recent loggin if it was not rotated
<kamstrup> mhr3: I am pretty tied up elsewhere I have promised some dates to some evil overlords I am afraid...
<kamstrup> mhr3: how about njpatel (it's not like he is ever doing anything! ;-) or RainCT?
<kamstrup> or the honorable steve lofty?
<mhr3> kamstrup, k, i'll try to get someone to look at them
<njpatel> wtf
<mhr3> njpatel, sooo... :)
<njpatel> I no worky
<mhr3> good good, now you can :)
<mhr3> njpatel, so, here you go
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-files/fix-947856/+merge/97440
<mhr3> and https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-files/fix-955229/+merge/97603
<mhr3> and https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-applications/no-recent-apps-search-just-filtering/+merge/97087
<kamstrup> njpatel: sorry dude ;-)
<MCR> seb128: It looks like the log is getting appended to .xsession-errors. I will paste the tail of the file. If this does not help, I will delete the whole file and create a new log...
<seb128> ok
<njpatel> wth
<njpatel> mhr3, its on the TODO, give me ~ 1hr
<mhr3> njpatel, sure
<seb128> njpatel, stop swearing!
<MCR> seb128: http://pastebin.com/1mjgMRxs
<seb128> MCR, seems like you try to use unity2d
<MCR> seb128: I do not know where one session stops and another new one starts, but I copied the tail of the file...
<seb128> MCR, does a guest session works?
<njpatel> seb128, ahem, I obviously meant "What the flip?" and "What the heck?"
<seb128> njpatel, ;-)
<didrocks> Saviq: tsdgeos: greyback: multimonitor merged \o/
<greyback> didrocks: woo!
<MCR> seb128: I used 2d, because I had intel driver troubles, but those are gone now...
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<MCR> seb128: unity --replace would always use the 3d version. no ?
<didrocks> also, it seems my committer change worked in production for tarmac :)
<seb128> MCR, not sure
<seb128> well maybe ping greyback about 2d not working
<seb128> I've no clue about unity-2d
<MCR> seb128: I just had fbdev as driver for a short period of time that's why I used 2d. I should use and want to use 3d.
<seb128> try to select 3d back on the login screen then and see how it goes
<MCR> ok, I will also delete .xsession-errors so we get a fresh one...
<seb128> good
<MCR> seb128: Thx 4 being so patient.
<seb128> yw ;-)
<sil2100> geh, have to add auto-join for freenode ;)
<MCR> How can I log out without having Unity nor another DE running ?
<MCR> exit will just close the terminal (guake) and logout does not work (bash: logout: not login shell: use 'exit'
<MCR> hmm
<MCR> nevermind, I will simply reboot - the standard DE is Unity-3d here, so it should try to log in there
<MCR> Or is there a way to choose the DE to log in at startup ?
<MCR> like holding ALT during boot or something like that ?
<MCR> seb128: Any idea ^^ ?
<seb128> MCR, do you use autologin? edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to turn it off and reboot?
<MCR> seb128: ah, yeah - sure - thx
<seb128> yw
 * popey welcomes sil2100 
<popey> ☺
<MCR> seb128: user-session=ubuntu in lightdm.conf so it should be ok - rebooting
<sil2100> :)
<MCR> seb128: fresh .xsession-errors file: http://pastebin.com/t5pjwyCr
<didrocks> greyback: so, it's working fine
<didrocks> however, just a note
<didrocks> on nvidia, I can have no "primary monitor" set
<didrocks> in this case, what unity-3d used to do was to put the launcher on the leftmost monitor
<didrocks> which is what makes sense IMHO
<didrocks> in this case, I put on the right one (I guess it's seen as the first monitor as it's the laptop one)
<didrocks> it*
<seb128> MCR, can you try using one of the Ubuntu themes and see if that makes a difference and also move .config/autostart away (keep it for debugging)
<greyback> didrocks: hmm ok
<didrocks> on the left, I have: an external monitor, on the right: my laptop monitor
<didrocks> greyback: if I define a primary monitor on nvidia-settings, all is fine
<didrocks> greyback: that's not blocking the release, but you maybe want a bug about it?
<greyback> didrocks: I will
<MCR> seb128: I do whatever is to do to get Unity back ;)
<didrocks> thanks greyback ;)
<didrocks> do not hesitate to ping me if you need more testing/info
<didrocks> sil2100: hey
<didrocks> sil2100: can you just take lp:unity-2d again
<greyback> didrocks: thanking you
<didrocks> sil2100: build it and test it?
<seb128> MCR, can you try those, maybe one and after the other, to figure if any fixes the issue?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> greyback: just waiting for sil2100's feedback and if all is green, I'm pushing :)
<didrocks> greyback: nice work!
<sil2100> didrocks: should I test something in particular?
<didrocks> greyback: (please target the bug above for 5.8 to not loose it)
<greyback> didrocks: thanks to Saviq & tsdgeos
<didrocks> sil2100: you have an ATI? isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, fglrx driver
<didrocks> yeah, thanks to Saviq and tsdgeos, spendid work :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and more than one monitor?
<MCR> seb128: okay - so first I will change the theme.
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so first, install the new version
<didrocks> see that you can still reveal the launcher
<didrocks> then, on g-c-c, change the primary monitor
<Saviq> didrocks, tsdgeos, greyback: good stuff!
<seb128> MCR, rm the .xsession-errors as well between reboots
<didrocks> to the one on the right
<MCR> seb128: ok
<didrocks> and ensure that you have some barrier between the two
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<sil2100> np ;)
<MCR> seb128: What is the original theme called: Ambience ?
<seb128> MCR, Ambiance
<MCR> seb128: ok, thx
<seb128> yw
<MCR> theme is changed
<MCR> .xsession-errors removed
<MCR> installing Unity (once again ;))
<MCR> reboot
<sil2100> Ok, switching sessions
<sil2100> didrocks: is a metacity rebuild required as well?
<sil2100> Or just the trunk from unity-2d is sufficient?
<didrocks> sil2100: the metacity I pointed to you yeah
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, I got the launcher stucked
<didrocks> greyback: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: since ok, launcher revealing still works fine, but hm, I can't seem to have the barrier between screens
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, two issues we have to address
<didrocks> sil2100: the barrier only appear if the launcher is on the right screen
<didrocks> Saviq: you should use the unity hidemachine btw ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, then one moment ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: at least you would have a state machine, which is reliable
<Saviq> didrocks, 1) spread-induced 2) !mouse-over the launcher when it's still animating
<didrocks> (with all the corner cases done)
<sil2100> didrocks: how can I force the launcher being on a different screen?
<Saviq> didrocks, I think we have the hide modes working fine, just two bugs there
<sil2100> Killing places and starting them on a given screen?
<didrocks> sil2100: see what I told above, change the primary monitor
<Saviq> didrocks, known, and to be addressed (there in trunk, too)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok :)
<didrocks> Saviq: but you don't handle some corner cases still
<didrocks> Saviq: like, click on a launcher item
<didrocks> don't move
<didrocks> the launcher hides
<didrocks> and click on a launcher item
<didrocks> move
<didrocks> the launcher should stay
<greyback> yep, lots lf small launcher interactions are wrong
<didrocks> also put the mouse under the launcher area
<sil2100> Ah, ACK ;)
<didrocks> super
<didrocks> the launcher shows
<didrocks> release
<didrocks> the launcher should hide
<didrocks> and super, launcher shows, move the mouse, release, launcher should not hide
<didrocks> all of this is handled by what we have done as a state machine in -3d
<didrocks> I think having a similar thing can works well for 2d (there is even a Qt state handler that sounds promising :))
<greyback> would be great. much of that logic is determined by various qml rules, which isn't that elegant
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, where exactly can I switch that? *is a bit confused*
<didrocks> greyback: yeah, we started with something similar in 3d
<didrocks> greyback: and then, got more and more hit by this kinds of bug
<didrocks> greyback: maybe not something for P, but for Q
<greyback> sil2100: you set primary monitor in the Displaysa applet, drag the black panel depicted to the monitor you want to be primary
<didrocks> the state machine is awesome to avoid this :)
<sil2100> WOW
 * sil2100 didn't know that he could drag that black panel
<MCR> seb128: back - with bad news:
<MCR> seb128: changing gtk+ theme did not help
<seb128> it should have reduced the .xsession-errors spamming with pixel errors though
<MCR> seb128: renaming the whole autostart folder did not help (although I found quite a lot of deprecated symlinks there (moved from old system))
<MCR> seb128: yes.
 * sil2100 sighs
<seb128> ok :-( I was hoping the autostart stuff would have to do with it
<sil2100> Even though I dragged the black panel, the launcher still appears on my big screen
<didrocks> sil2100: what does xrandr tells you?
<didrocks> which one is your primary monitor?
<seb128> MCR, btw who do you "reinstall unity"? you should be able to install i.e gnome-session-fallback and gnome-panel and log into a gnome classic session
<MCR> seb128: If you mean how: sudo apt-get install unity / sudo apt-get remove unity
<seb128> MCR, no, I mean "why"
<seb128> you should be able to pick a gnome classic session on lightdm
<seb128> MCR, can you pastebin your current .xsession-errors?
<MCR> seb128: AFAIK all other DEs work here - just Unity (the one I want to use) does not. :(
<seb128> MCR, does it work in a guest session?
<MCR> seb128: did not try that - I will first post the actual .xsession-errors file.
<sil2100> didrocks: the laptop screen is listed first, so it seems to be the primary one
<sil2100> Which is good, since I wanted it to be like that
<sil2100> But the launcher still appears on the monitor
<didrocks> so, maybe you need tsdgeos, Saviq to look at this ^
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess you logout/login after the change?
<Saviq> sil2100, where is it "listed first"?
<sil2100> didrocks: I did, but maybe a reboot I should try?
<sil2100> Saviq: in xrandr
<Saviq> sil2100, why aren't you using g-c-c?
<didrocks> shouldn't, apart from nvidia, changing the primary monitor is instant IIRC
<sil2100> Saviq: I set it with g-c-c
<sil2100> And g-c-c also says the laptop is the primary one
<sil2100> But the launcher still appears on my monitor
<Saviq> sil2100, can you try changing the geometry? move monitors a bit or change their resolutions?
<sil2100> Saviq: changing positions and geometry works, but still launcher is on the same place
<sil2100> I even tried killing and restarting unity-2d-shell
<Saviq> sil2100, log out and back in, please
<Saviq> sil2100, I did get something similar when my display setup got condused
<Saviq> *confused
<Saviq> sil2100, the "listed first" in xrandr doesn't really say anything, afaik
<sil2100> I'll reboot even
<MCR> seb128: Now I also changed the window theme to ambience also.
<MCR> seb128: because the win theme was also causing errors
<seb128> does it make any difference?
<MCR> seb128: Not tried yet
<seb128> MCR, you should try a guest session to see if that works
<MCR> seb128: How can I start a guest session ?
<MCR> hehe
<seb128> MCR, pick "guest session" on the lightdm login scren
<seb128> screen
<MCR> I have to remove autologin first, moment
<sil2100> Still the same, sadly
<MCR> seb128: Is changing autologin-guest to true in lightdm.conf enough ?
<sil2100> g-c-c says laptop is primary, but launcher prefers the monitor
<seb128> MCR, ?
<seb128> MCR, no, just don't autologin, you will get the lightdm screen on boot and you can choose an user and session from there
<sil2100> Maybe I need to change something in amdccle?
<MCR> seb128: http://pastebin.com/n2YtUtvd
<seb128> MCR, just delete all the autologin- lines
<didrocks> Saviq: greyback|lunch: ^
<MCR> this is my lightdm.conf - what should I change to disable autologin - okay, thx - can I comment them out also (with #) ?
<seb128> MCR, yes
<MCR> ok, thx
<Saviq> sil2100, damn, we didn't have ATI to test on :/
<MCR> saved
<MCR> reinstalling Unity... <- it is my running gag
<MCR> rebooting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideas ^ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need a small app to query / print screen setup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me take care of that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sorry, was away
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no worries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically something that loops QDesktopWidget ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, doing that
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QDesktopWidget::primaryScreen()? wtf?
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> how did we miss that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I was sure 0 is the primary screen
<tsdgeos> seems its not :D
<didrocks> Saviq: ah no, I confirm it's not in any case :)
<didrocks> Saviq: normally, the number remains the same once a monitor is "tagged"
<tsdgeos> didrocks: well, 0 in Qt terminology
<tsdgeos> which always goes from 0 to N
<didrocks> ok, maybe not mapping the other APIs then
<sil2100> Session restart
<sil2100> Still the same problem, but at least I can get better screen resolutions when modifying some things in amdcccle
<phoenix560> Hello I am phoenix560
<phoenix560> this is my first time using IRC so please forgive my inexperiance
<MCR> seb128: I think I have to give up now - starting a guest session worked, but started Ubuntu-2d although it was not even fully installed and I chose Ubuntu as session.
<sil2100> Hello phoenix560
<seb128> MCR, ok
<sil2100> Saviq: any leads regarding the primary monitor problem? Is it something wrong on my side or in unity-2d?
<Saviq> sil2100, read #dx
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry, pasted there
<MCR> seb128: Now I've installed ubuntu-2d and this at least worx, so thanx again 4 your time - at least I learned some stuff about lightdm & co ;)
<seb128> MCR, yw, your way to uninstall and reinstall unity is really inefficient ;-)
<seb128> usually you can just log out and in
<MCR> seb128: Still do not know how to logout without DE...
<seb128> MCR, ctrl-alt-del should work
<seb128> it should open the gnome-session logout dialog
<MCR> seb128: yes it does :)
<seb128> or power button maybe, that should also display a dialog
<Klap-in> i try to debug something in the compiz wall-plugin. so i add some printf(), this out put to 'stdout' now it appears in .xsession-errors. but not directly It seems needed that happens something before it appears. Do i observer the correct log?
<Klap-in> *observe
<greyback> MCR: you may be able to log-out by hitting Ctrl+Alt+T to bring up a terminal, and then enter "gnome-session-quit"
<greyback> Klap-in: you should see if if you run compiz from a shell with "compiz --replace"
<Klap-in> greyback: thnx
<rye> hello, I am experiencing bug #943851 again on the latest system, is compiz-core task the one that should have fixed it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Compiz Core "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<Daekdroom> Is the global menu now supposed to never hide?
<Daekdroom> Ah. Nevermind, now it's working alright.
<Klap-in> i have a fix for the compiz wallplugin. What is the preferred way to supply this?
<cr3> is there a proper place to run commands when a xsession is started, that I used to have in my ~/.xsession file: setxkbmap -layout us,ca -option grp:alt_shift_toggle
<didrocks> greyback: I'm seeing some regressoins with hide-mode = 0 as well
<Zhenech> cr3, ~/.xinitrc?
<didrocks> taking a picture
<greyback> didrocks: please do
<seb128> cr3, why not just configuring your keyboard with those layout in the system settings dialog?
<hallyn> hi - super-up isn't working for me, and the dash overlay still says alt-f10 is fullscreen (but that doesn't work any more)
<cr3> seb128: because I'm a curmudgeon, but I'll give that a try
<didrocks> greyback: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/unity-2d-multimonitor.png
<didrocks> greyback: multiples thingss here
<didrocks> greyback: the primary monitor is the left one
<didrocks> greyback: the STRUT works for windows here (if I maximize them, they go alongside the panel)
<didrocks> greyback: however, nautilus icons are not moved (as they are when you set your STRUT)
<didrocks> greyback: though, the second monitor has a STRUT set as well, see the maximized terminal leaving a space for the launcher
<greyback> didrocks: yeah I see that
<greyback> didrocks: yes both are problems, leave them with me
 * didrocks hands off :-)
<greyback> I can't reproduce your useless strut-on-second-monitor tho
<didrocks> wondering if it's not related to nvidia?
<greyback> no actually I just have
<hallyn> i need to get a second monitor so i can be cool
<didrocks> ah :)
<cr3> didrocks: regarding multimonitor, either 2d or 3d, is there something planned so that when you full screen an application on one monitor, the file/edit/etc. menus don't appear on the first monitor?
<cr3> I haven't tried multimonitor in a long time, but it's one of the pain points I often hear when talking with people in the community
<didrocks> cr3: yeah, the appmenu shouldn't appear on the other monitor
<didrocks> cr3: it's a logged bug
<cr3> didrocks: does it planned to be fixed in precise?
<didrocks> cr3: well, it's on the priority list, not high on it though as it's minor compared to other issues we have
<cr3> didrocks: I understand, I'll keep my fingers crossed then
<mhall119> didrocks: I created 2 FF3 bugs for updates to unity-singlet and quickly-unity-lens-template, is there something you can do to promote them?
<didrocks> cr3: better to do :)
<mhall119> s/FF3/FFe/
<didrocks> mhall119: please ping the release team members
<cr3> didrocks: yeah, but I also have "other issues" :)
<didrocks> mhall119: it's the fatest way to get them accepted :)
<Klap-in> i have a fix for the compiz wallplugin. What is the preferred way to supply this and to get it accepted in 12.04(if possible..)?
<JackyAlcine> Klap-in: I'm guessing that a reporting a bug to the compiz package related to Unity and then providing a diff there would be useful.
<Klap-in> JackyAlcine: ok. it's now reported to compiz, and the its wallplugin. So it's helpfull to add unity too?
<JackyAlcine> Yup, since it's Unity-specific.
<JackyAlcine> These are suggestions, though.
<JackyAlcine> Report back to this channel occasionally to mention the bug and try poking it at the mailing list.
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> kenvandine: pong
<Trevinho> hi
<kenvandine> Trevinho, what do you know about time stuff in vala?
<kenvandine> like converting gmt and handing DST
 * kenvandine found a patch from Trevinho doing a google search :)
<Trevinho> Mhmh... Which one? I don't recall thatt...
<kenvandine> it wasn't specifically that, but it changed some code that did some timestamp stuff
<kenvandine> it was for freesmartphone or something
<kenvandine> anyway...
<kenvandine> Time.gm (time_t ()) gets the right utc time
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> Time.gm (time_t ()).mktime () gets a timestamp that is off by 1 hour
<kenvandine> only when on DST
 * kenvandine was just hoping you had any idea how to hack around that
<Trevinho> Mh I don't think it was actuyally my code... Maybe I only stored on my git...
<kenvandine> perhaps :)
<Trevinho> Anyway... I'm not too much into that now, sorry :/
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ok... so you don't know?
<kenvandine> ok, no problem
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<rasmushaglund> hi, I'm about to try to add a few features to unity and have started to get familliar with the code. But I've got stuck trying to find how the menu triggered by right clicking a window is created.
<rasmushaglund> Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<rasmushaglund> I've found the code for creating menus, but not where it actually instanciates that menu.
<rasmushaglund> My goal is to add that menu so that it works even when maximized
<rasmushaglund> right clicking the title menu bar that is
<JackyAlcine> Sahweet. :)
<thumper> rasmushaglund: what is your plan exactly?
<rasmushaglund> thumper: my plan is to grasp the general structu4
<rasmushaglund> ops
<rasmushaglund> my plan is to grasp tHe general structure, so that I can find where I should start
<rasmushaglund> and I figured that I start with a feature that sounds simple enough for me to implement
<rasmushaglund> so when a window is floating you can right click the window panel and choose, for example, "move to desktop x". But when the window is maximized, and the window panel is part of the top unity panel you cannot right click to invoke the menu.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-16
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> bschaefer: pong
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, so I finally started looking into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/885304
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 885304 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - When Launcher already has keyboard focus, Alt-F1 doesn't exit focus" [Low,Triaged]
<bschaefer> thumper, and I had talked with jay about using signals for shortcuts
<bschaefer> thumper, as a way of handling it, but that would surly cause an ABI break at this point...
<thumper> bschaefer: abi break where?
<bschaefer> thumper, if I were to do that
<bschaefer> thumper, none right now!
<thumper> right, but since unity is an plugin itself, an abi break in unity is fine
<thumper> in UnityCore is more of an issue
<bschaefer> thumper, ooo, hmm well what im thinking it would cause an abi break in nux
<bschaefer> thumper, but also doesn't compiz handle a lot of shortcuts?
<thumper> bschaefer: ok, perhaps I'm not clear on your potential solution]
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, so what Im thinking for the shortcut controller
<bschaefer> thumper, wouldl be to have nux look for certain key combos and emit signals for these shortcuts
<bschaefer> thumper, but at the same time I might not now what im talking about
<bschaefer> thumper, so like a mouse_down signal you would have an alt_f1 signal, which would get emited when alt + f1 is pressed
<bschaefer> and depending on the who has focus it would get that signal
<thumper> haha...
<thumper> not easy
<thumper> and probably not worth the effort IMO
<thumper> I think it would add a lot of complexity for not a lot of gain
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm, yeah. I was looking through unityshell didn't see to much of a shortcut handler
<bschaefer> just making sure the super key was binded
<thumper> yeah... that is a bit messy
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, ill see if I can think of another way to handle this! Off to dig through source code
<bschaefer> thumper, overall a worse case for this will be to hardcode the checking for now
<thumper> bschaefer: let me see if I remember the problem
<thumper> on alt-f1 we entre keyboard nav mode
<thumper> on certain key-combos we exit keyboard nav mode
<thumper> can you point me at the leave code?
<bschaefer> yeah, right now when we hit ALT is quits key nav mode
<bschaefer> but then alt+f1 starts keynav mode again
<bschaefer> over and over again, instead of toggle
<thumper> where is the code to exit keynav?
<bschaefer> LauncherController.cpp:1123
<bschaefer> opps 1159
<bschaefer> is where the call is to quit key nav
<bschaefer> but it gets called on an ALT press, so when you press alt it quits, then pressing F1 starts keynav mode again
<bschaefer> a really quick soultion would be to keep a bool around when alt is used to quit, then when you start keynav mode check if alt was the reason you quit
<bschaefer> if it was then dont start key nav mode
<bschaefer> but that runs into other problems
<thumper> hmm...
<bschaefer> the other quick solution I had was to check for each alt shortcut combo...
<bschaefer> if alt+f1 down, quit, alt+tab, quit...etc
<thumper> ok...
<bschaefer> those are all bad
<thumper> why does left exit keynav?
<bschaefer> I think it was because the launcher use to hide
<bschaefer> I didn't add that code
<thumper> which is the alt key?
<bschaefer> MENU
<thumper> ew
<thumper> so what is the menu key?
<thumper> not RWIN surely
<bschaefer> nope that is the right super key
<bschaefer> wait what is the menu key then?
<thumper> I have one between right alt and right ctrl
<bschaefer> other then ALT, looking at my keyboard I don't know what the Menu key would be
<bschaefer> o yeah
<bschaefer> looks like the Menu on is left alt
<thumper> ok, my suggest solution to this is relatively easy
<thumper> don't exit on alt keypress
<thumper> check for Alt-F1
<thumper> and exit
<thumper> see how that works out
<bschaefer> what about alt+tab?
<bschaefer> I had that before
<bschaefer> and then I asked that question
<bschaefer> and alt+`
<thumper> ok...
<bschaefer> there are only a finite amount of alt shortcuts though
<thumper> how about this then
<thumper> ...
<bschaefer> we could keep a list of shortcuts connected with alt, and check if alt is down + any of those
 * thumper thinks
<bschaefer> so you only have to add to the list
<thumper> this is kinda naff
<bschaefer> if a new alt shortcut comes in
<thumper> can't we just see if any keypress + the alt modifier comes in?
<thumper> and if so, exit keynav?
<thumper> would that work?
<bschaefer> hmm I dont see why not
<bschaefer> which could be kept in the default
<thumper> not sure how it would interact with alt-tab though
<thumper> so you'd have to try it out
<bschaefer> alright, let me mess around with that
<bschaefer> should have something soon :)
<bschaefer> XK_Menu
<bschaefer> is the Menu key
<bschaefer> NUX_VK_MENU is left alt
<bschaefer> for some reason...
<haz3lnut> Is there a Unity expert in the house?
<haz3lnut> Particuar issue: I can't load unity.  Gnome shell loads and functions nomrally.  I even installed KDE and it works too.
<haz3lnut> I created a new user and started fresh with a clean home folder, but Unity nor Unity 2d will work.  Again, Gnome shell is fine.
<haz3lnut> I'm thinking a library issue, but how do I go about fixing it?
<haz3lnut> Tried uninstall re-install, but no go.
<haz3lnut> It seems compiz is not decorating the windows.
<bschaefer> thumper, that works well :), putting it in the default case for the switch statement, if none of the other keys do anything AND the alt is down, exit
<haz3lnut> Any pointers to a unity expert channel?
<thumper> haz3lnut: what do you mean when you say they won't work?
<bschaefer> thumper, now the only problem is the hud, and breaking on just a single alt tab
<bschaefer> tap
<haz3lnut> No top bar, no window decor, no desktop icons
<thumper> haz3lnut: sounds like it is failing to load
<thumper> haz3lnut: which version or ubuntu?
<haz3lnut> <thumper> yup
<haz3lnut> 11.10
<thumper> and you are up to date with updates?
<haz3lnut> yes, all
<haz3lnut> that's why I need an expert
<thumper> go to a terminal, and type "unity --reset"
<haz3lnut> If it was easy, I would have fixed it already :-)
 * thumper wouldn't call himself an expert
<haz3lnut> <thumper> I'm in KDE right now.  I'll have to try the reset later.
<thumper> the reset may just reset settings
<thumper> not actually start it
<thumper> although I'm not sure
<haz3lnut> Thing is, I started with a completely clean home folder, and it still wouldn't load.  Gnome shell started right up. That's why I'm thinking a lib issue.
<thumper> could well be
<thumper> I'm not entirely sure how to check though
<haz3lnut> REQUEST: if a unity guru shows up, let me know. I need help :-)  I'd like to get unity to load without a complete system re-install.
<bschaefer> thumper, i found a solution to the hud alt problem
<bschaefer> thumper, its in unityshell, when the hud is about to show...
<bschaefer> exit key nav
<thumper> haz3lnut: I'm assuming you did a "apt-get install unity --reinstall"
<thumper> bschaefer: that'd work
<bschaefer> preparing a branch righ tnow
<haz3lnut> I did an apt-get remove --purge unity, and an apt-get remove --purge compiz, then a re-install of both.
<haz3lnut> There is some conflicting lib on my system...has to be.  I just don;t really know how to look for it.
<haz3lnut> I can;t believe there are 101 channel members and only 3 actually channeling.
<haz3lnut> In days of old, this channel would be popping.
<haz3lnut> I guess time has changed.  they're all on facebook.
<haz3lnut> but I wanna +1 my vote for google+  so far seems like facebook for grown-ups. :-)
<thumper> perhaps some of us are on 30 odd channels :)
<haz3lnut> lol, I guess so.  Multitasking is the wave of the future, right?
<thumper> unfortunately I have only one core
<haz3lnut> Dude!  how do you manage?
<thumper> oh, my laptop has more, but I have just one brain
<haz3lnut> but the brain is multi-threaded, and distributed, so it should be no problem.
<haz3lnut> I'm assuming this is a channel of unity lovers? likers, maybe?
<haz3lnut> I cannot stand gnome shell. tried and it was an epic fail
<haz3lnut> on KDE now because at least it's working.
<haz3lnut> not impressed with cinnamon.
<haz3lnut> I actually like unity.  although the side bar needs a little work.
<thumper> haz3lnut: I just saw something
<thumper> haz3lnut: do you have libxfixes3 installed?
<haz3lnut> one moment
<haz3lnut> yes, and the  libxfixes3-dev
<haz3lnut> <thumper> yes
<bschaefer> haz3lnut, when you get a chance to run 'unity --reset' there should be some warning message/error message that could be helpful
<haz3lnut> <bschaefer> will have to restart to try
<haz3lnut> brb
<bschaefer> thumper, if you want to take a quick look at the diff
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.885304/+merge/97781
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> thumper, and ill be making an autopilot test for this
<thumper> :)
<haz3lnut> <bschaefer> it seemed to work for a little bit, but when I ran "unity --reset" it took away my title bar and stuff.
<thumper> haz3lnut: after that try just "unity"
<haz3lnut> I appear to be somewhat working, however there must be a compiz problem or something.
<haz3lnut> When I double click title bar for shade rollup effect, the window AND TITLEBAR disappear.
<haz3lnut> now I'm basically in unity 2d
<haz3lnut> no effects
<haz3lnut> If this was a settings issue, a clean home folder should have fixed it.
<haz3lnut> unless some settings are being stored elsewhere that I don;t know about.  Guru anyone?
<bschaefer> haz3lnut, hmm trying running this to see if your missing some support for unity 3d
<bschaefer> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<haz3lnut> got yes, yes, yes... up the wazzu :-) .... Unity 3D supported:       yes
<bschaefer> hmm :(, not really sure
<haz3lnut> I guess I'm ready for a complete re-install
<haz3lnut> brb
<haz3lnut> ok, I'm back in cinnamon
<haz3lnut> Ya know, I don;t like any of these.  Unity is actually nice...when it was working :-)
<haz3lnut> by "these", I mean KDE, Cinnamon, or Gnome Shell
<JackyAlcine> Eh, KDE holds its own.
<JackyAlcine> Doesn't try to fit in.
<JackyAlcine> but Cinnamon's trying to be the 2.5 (Gnome 2 + 3 tweaks), ya dig? lol
<haz3lnut> I dig.  Using cinnamon now. was on kde earlier.  kde not so bad, just overly complex.  I like the slimmed down interface of unity.  unity needs to add a bit more control, maybe need something between untiy/kde.
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, should have a small autopilot test for you look at!
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.885304/+merge/97781
<thomi> cool
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> thomi, should be a simple test to show that the alt+f1 now toggles on/off
<thomi> you need to set a commit message, or your review won't be picked up by the merge bot :)
<bschaefer> I thought I did
<bschaefer> * Added autopilot test for toggling alt+f1 mode
<bschaefer> should be the commit message...
<thomi> no, for the merge
<thomi> you need to click the "Set Commit Message" link on the MP page
<thomi> Previously the merge-bot used the MP description, but we've stopped that
<thomi> since it leave the commit log in a mess
<bschaefer> oo
<thomi> bschaefer: but, try as I might, i can't find anything wrong with that autopilot test.
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet!
<thomi> which is annoying - as you know, I try my hardest to be picky :P
<thomi> you have defeated me!
<bschaefer> thomi, haha yeah, but it was a very simple test :)
<thomi> I hereby promote you to "autopilot engineer, first class"
<bschaefer> thomi, finally, I will be able sleep at night!
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet!
<bschaefer> hmm I hope my commit message isn't to crazy
<thomi> :)
<thomi> bschaefer: wait, the commit message should be one line only
<thomi> sorry, i should ahve said
<bschaefer> haha yeah
<thomi> it should be a single-line description of the fix
<thomi> when you do a bzr log with the 'linbe' format, you only see the first line of the message, so make it count :)
<bschaefer> yeah haha, like a normal commit
<thomi> exactly
<thomi> approves, BTW
<thomi> *approved
<bschaefer> thanks!
<bschaefer> ill put it up for review now
<bschaefer> thumper, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.885304/+merge/97781
<bschaefer> should be ready for a merge
<thomi> mhall119: ping!
<thumper> bschaefer: do we have an AP tests to show that alt-tab gets us out of keynav mode?
<bschaefer> thumper, yup, in the autopilot test it starts key nav twice
<bschaefer> thumper, then check that key nav mode is not active
<thumper> bschaefer: but is there one for alt-tab?
<thumper> we don't want to regress on that do we?
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> thumper, I can add some more
<thumper> that'd be good
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> alright :)
<thumper> thomi: I'll leave that in your hands then :)
<thomi> huh?
<thomi> to review it you mean?
<bschaefer> thomi, ill be adding test
<bschaefer> adding more*
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, so calling alt+tab, should I just include the switcher emulator or do this?
<bschaefer>         self.keybinding_hold("switcher/reveal_normal")
<bschaefer>         self.keybinding_tap("switcher/reveal_normal")
<bschaefer>         sleep(1)
<bschaefer>         self.keybinding_release("switcher/reveal_normal")
<bschaefer> to emulate an alt+tab
<thomi> bschaefer: just use self.switcher
<bschaefer> thomi, idk why I didn't think launcher had that...haha
<thomi> all test classes that derive from AutopilotTestCase should have that
<bschaefer> yeah, I just remembered that...I had just added the self.dash in there
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, just pushed 2 more test
<bschaefer> diff needs to update...
<bschaefer> thomi,  I hope it still meets your standards ;)
<bschaefer> dammit I see one problem!
<bschaefer> was missing a new line
<thomi> bschaefer: got a MP link?
<thomi> nvm, found it
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.885304/+merge/97781
<bschaefer> thomi, sorry, I just assume everyone is always up to date with what Im doing haha
<bschaefer> (jokingly of course)
 * thomi waits for the diff
<bschaefer> well that last diff is just a new line after the first test
<bschaefer> ugg longest diff update for a single line changed, just one '\n' was added!
<thomi> bschaefer: approved
 * thomi -> off fishing for the weekend
<angeloc> i'm intrested in bug 924636, can you give some hints?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924636 in unity (Ubuntu) "Number shortcut overlay won't show if mouse hovers launcher bar area" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924636
<mhr3> kamstrup, is there some known issue with dee and the collate keys? i'm seeing very weird results if i leave LC_COLLATE to default - and looking at gwibber it's doing setlocale(LC_COLLATE, "C")... do you know why that's the case?
<mhr3> (it works fine in gwibber, doesn't otherwise)
<kamstrup> mhr3: the dee collation funcs use the locale specific collator...
<kamstrup> gwibber is sorting numbers as strings right?
<kamstrup> that might not work depending on locale... perhaps..?
<kamstrup> when locale is C the collation func should just be memcmp
<mhr3> kamstrup, the problem i'm seeing though is that Index.lookup doesn't return any results if LC_COLLATE != "C"
<kamstrup> ?!
<mhr3> yep...
<kamstrup> is lookup() maybe doing a strcmp() or memcmp() where it should have used a collation key?
<mhr3> ok, i see you don't know why is that, so i'm gonna dig deeper
<kamstrup> at least the idea was that it should support different collations... there seems to be a bug there
<mhr3> the tests pass in dee though, and it is doing prefix lookups
<kamstrup> right
<kamstrup> perhaps one needs to set more than just LC_COLLATE?
<kamstrup> it's using g_utf8_collate_key() under the hood
<mhr3> aaah, tests use C locale!
<mhr3> that's why they pass
 * kamstrup wonders why we never got a bug report on that one
<angeloc> 831!
<akgraner> hey all do we have any official documentation yet for compiz config settings mangers in 12.04
<akgraner> s/managers/manager
<mhall119> anybody know what thomi was pinging me about last night?
<mhall119> akgraner: have you seen the developer docs for unity?
<akgraner> mhall119, ummm no I don't think so  - but I've looked at so many docs in the last week my eyes hurt - got a link?
<mhall119> akgraner: first go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/ to log in, the go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/unity/
<mhall119> they haven't been published yet, waiting on some final reviews and a video
<mhall119> but they're 99% done
<mhall119> none, some URLs may change once we publish them
<mhall119> s/none/note/
<akgraner> mhall119, awesome thanks - yep we verify all links before it goes to the printer :-)
<akgraner> mhall119,  :-(  I'm in some sort of loop...:-/
<mhall119> ugh, one second
<hallyn> is this the place to mention problems with the scrollbar?
<hallyn> if i do "edit->keyboard shortcuts" in a terminal, and try to scroll, the scrollbar
<hallyn> allways appears when i'm on the menu, but appears outside of it.  then disappears when i move to click to drag it.
<angeloc> mhr3: have you a minute?
<mhr3> angeloc, hey, sup
<angeloc> mhr3:thank you for your time, i'm solving bug 837810, it has a low importance but it's really annoying for me!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 837810 in Ayatana Design "Dash - The "Desktop" folder is not accessible through the dash" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837810
<angeloc> mhr3, point 2 of the desired resolution ask to add it to favorites folder is folder.vala
<angeloc> mhr3: i'll add it to foreach (var uri in favorites) if not already in .gtk-bookmarks, ok?
<angeloc> mhr3: "foreach (var uri in favorites)" is into "update" function
<mhr3> angeloc, i dont really like that
<mhr3> moreover i see it
<mhr3> oh, they want it without search as well
<mhr3> but actually i see it without search as well
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, they want it in favourites, also if user has not desktop in nautilus favourites, so in .gtk-bookmarks
<angeloc> mhr3: i think the best way is to add desktop automatically only if desktop it's not in .gtk-bookmarks
<angeloc> mhr3: the strangeness is the search doesn't work only for desktop folder, other folders, like downloads, music, images, are shown correctly
<mhr3> angeloc, fine, add it in there
<angeloc> mhr3:done adding static desktop folder to favourites, do you have an idea why desktop folder doesn't show up on search like any regular folder?
<mhr3> angeloc, take a look at the prefix_search method?
<angeloc> mhr3: i think that the problem is with internationalization, i'm italian, and desktop folder is translated to "scrivania"
<angeloc> mhr3:it works when i search for scrivania
<mhr3> angeloc, then it works as it should
<angeloc> mhr3: i think nobody searches for their translated word for desktop...
<mhr3> why should someone search for "desktop" if everything in the system is their own language?
<angeloc> mhr3: i think that "desktop" is universally the word for desktop, nobody in italy call their desktop "scrivania"
<mhr3> sorry we had this discussion many times for various contexts, and the conclusion is that searches aren't supposed to special-case english variants
<mhr3> if nobody uses scrivania, why isn't it "desktop" in italian as well?
<mhr3> also that doesn't mean you can make the same assumption for the other ~100 languages
<angeloc> mhr3: italy is a strange country! I think that localization team did a mistake calling desktop "scrivania"
<mhr3> angeloc, :) open a bug then
<angeloc> mhr3: you are right!
<angeloc> mhr3: so I think the bug is done, i'll merge propose it in a moment
<mhr3> cool
<Trevinho> mhr3m angeloc... Yes we're wrong in translating too many things
<Trevinho> we look like more Spanish or French guys (o offense, of course! :)) who translate everything
<Trevinho> "Scrivania" is really baaaad
<angeloc> Trevinho: yes, scrivania, no worse word ...
<angeloc> nobody uses it
<Trevinho> angeloc: there are also other examples... I guess you should poke the translation team
<Trevinho> there are too many things too "italian" :)
<angeloc> Trevinho: do you think? I always thought that there is a review mechanism and using scrivania was acknowlodeged by a large number of people
<Trevinho> Also the default title should be "Ubuntu Desktop" and translating it into "Scrivania di Ubuntu" is awful... This causes the Ubuntu word to be removed, and that's even worse
<Trevinho> angeloc: I'm not too much into that, but Imho is wrong, Who really uses the term "scrivania" here?!
<angeloc> Trevinho, nobody! To italians here, do you think we should solicit some translations review?
<Trevinho> angeloc: totally.
<Trevinho> telling them to not remove the Ubuntu word from there
<Trevinho> angeloc: even if... in Precise I don't have that translated... do you?
<angeloc> Trevinho, i don't know, i use precise in english but folder names are inherited by a previous oneiric installation in italian
<Trevinho> angeloc: ok... I've the same
<angeloc> Trevinho, i'll try to make a full installation in italian on virtual machine as soon as possible
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, hey, I'm in a meeting, can I ping you back in an hour?
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'm liking the gwibber lens :)
<kenvandine> getting better?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhall119> I've just started using it
<mhall119> between it and notify-osd popups, I almost don't need to open gwibber at all
<kenvandine> it still needs quite a bit, but i think with the currently available renderers it is as good as it can get
<kenvandine> i would like to get it to the point where we didn't need the client at all
<kenvandine> the biggest problem now is it truncates posts
<kenvandine> i want something more like what you get in the ubuntu tv demo, where selecting a post would show you more detail
<mhall119> yeah, lots of people have been wanting that
<mhall119> maybe we should look at making it part of the Lens/Scope data structure
<mhall119> activate_uri can return a "show more details" response on click
<kenvandine> mhall119, the beautiful part of making the lens more useful is i won't have to do UI work :)
<angeloc> mhr3: cannot understand File.get_parse_name, i have to show the basename only, why use get_parse_name? I have to use it instead of Uri.unescape_string?
<mhr3> angeloc, no you do Path.get_basename (file.get_parse_name())
<angeloc> mhr3: understood
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<angeloc> mhr3: i have to change also the present code?
<angeloc> display_name = Uri.unescape_string (uri);
<angeloc>             display_name = Filename.display_basename (display_name);
<mhr3> angeloc, no, get_parse_name doesn't work for non file uris
<angeloc> mhr3: I know, i mean making file object for uris then get uris with get_parse_name
<angeloc> mhr3 for desktop i duplicated present code, if this is not optimal for desktop folder, it's not optimal also for other folders
<rye> hi, i am sure this was possible earlier, but how do I unzoom if i press Super+R accidentally? Earlier i could scroll, now I can't (precise)
<mhr3> andyrock, get_parse_name doesn't return uri
<mhr3> whoops, sorry andyrock that wasn't for you
<andyrock> mhr3, no problem
<andyrock> :)
<mhr3> rye, put your browser or something in full screen mode and press super+r again
<mhr3> apparently that shortcut should be disabled
<tbf_> what's the state of unity and wayland, btw?
<rye> mhr3: hm, thanks. either it should be disabled or it should keep showing mouse and react to scrolling :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/03/16/unity-window-quicklists anyone want to test that and let me know if I made any errors in the instructions
<FloatingGoat> is the new spread design headed for 12.04?
<htorque> hm, why is this backtrace incomplete? http://paste.ubuntu.com/886832/ - i installed all the -dbgsym packages (at least i think i did).
<seb128> htorque, incomplete? what is missing?
<htorque> seb128: it's just showing function signatures
<seb128> htorque, what else should it be showing? it has the name, source file and lines?
<htorque> seb128: oh dear, i confused the outputs of valgrind and gdb. sorry. :-)
<seb128> htorque, right, I was going to ask ;-)
<seb128> that seems a pretty complete valgrind log
<seb128> but you mentioned gdb ;-)
<seb128> well backtrace, which implies gdb
<htorque> i was using 'vgdb' :)
<AlanBell> FloatingGoat: not all of it
<jazzg4> any one here
<jazzg4> i have  queston
<jazzg4> what do you need to have  3d Unity   i have some high specs on this computer but still gos to 2d unity
<AlanBell> jazzg4: you need the drivers for your graphics card to support openGL acceleration basically
<jazzg4> i do   nvida
<jazzg4>  i have   nvidea gforce 7300se/7200gs 512 ram    core duo 2   2.33 ghz
<jazzg4> 3 gb of ram
<htorque_> should i be worried about 6 million invalid writes of size 1 in one hour from compiz/unity/nux/???: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886919/
<rye> meh, is it known that the thumb for the scollbar now appears outside of the window and when you hover, it disappears?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-17
<romario333> Hi, does anybody know how the panel in the left edge of the screen is called in unity? Is it Dash?
<Klap-in> romario333: that's the launcher. The dash appears when you press the super-key
<gryphon> unity dash does not display apps. how can i repair this?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-18
<MCR1> most experimental plug-ins still work on 12.04: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZEGJDpAZ3A&fmt=18 :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-11
<luv> hi, I see on launchpad that there are new demands for the patch i contributed to unity - feel free to ping me if that's something i could help with
<luv> though im wondering how it can vertically overflow the screen - even on netbook you would have to have open maybe twenty windows of the same application
<didrocks> mmrazik|lunch: shouldn't lp:dbus-test-runner move to the qa stack?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't know/mind. The only thing that puzzles me is that in matter of fact its now an "autopilot" stack rather than "qa" stack and making dbus-test-runner to block most of the other stacks sounds a bit strange
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's a testing tool, I think it's part of what qa should look for as a long of PS components are depending on it, isn't it?
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah... that is one of the issues. QA isn't looking after that code. Ted is.
<mmrazik> didrocks: but as I said... I don't really mind.
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, will probably move it soon
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm thinking of the stacks as primarily your domain
<mmrazik> it doesn't really change much for us if it is in one stack or another
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'll probably remove soon the "release" tag of the stack, I'll grep to see if you look for it before doing it though
<didrocks> mmrazik: as we have the directory name duplicating the info"
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm fairly sure we don't use it
<mmrazik> at least not now
<didrocks> ok, great, I'll just double check in case
<seif> didrocks, do you use a thinkpad?
<didrocks> good morning seif
<didrocks> yeah I do
<seif> didrocks, are you also having issues with iwlwifi ?
<didrocks> seif: what release and what kind of issue?
<didrocks> I don't have any issue
<mmrazik> didrocks: actually there is one thing with dbus-test-runner... can you ping me once the move is done? I'll need to cleanup the old, manually generated jobs and generate the new ones
<didrocks> mmrazik: will do, not sure if it's today or tomorrow though, finishing other changes first
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: new test here https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/autopilot_close_hud/+merge/152644
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: whatcha think?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in general, very good. small remarks:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 29	+ self.assertThat(hud.shown, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this doesn't seem to be useful as the property is already true.. depending on timing you could read the old property and only after this evaluates, the property changes
<tsdgeos> i thoought about that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: also, this test if clicking outside the handle does NOT close it, doesn't seem to belong in the helper function
<tsdgeos> but made it fail
<tsdgeos> i.e. click it and hide
<tsdgeos> and it did fail
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: true
<tsdgeos> i'll make a new test for it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it most likely won't work any more when running in slow jenkins or on the device
<tsdgeos> still have the problem of verifying it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but thats it... really like the reast!
<mzanetti> rest
<tsdgeos> any suggestion?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lemme thin
<mzanetti> k
<tsdgeos> besides a sleep...
 * tsdgeos hides
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... all I can come up with right now is to hackish... Seems we're lacking a way to make sure properties do not change
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> the reverse of Eventually
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think there is something like self.assertNot(), no clue how exactly it works tho... if you want you can give it a shot. otherwise I'll ask thomi if there is something we're missing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you prefer me to remove that for the moment, you approve it and then i work on how testing that clicking outside the handle does not hide it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, did that :-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fine with me... (sorry, too many people pinging at the same time right now)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no worries :D
<didrocks> mmrazik: moving dbus-test-runner, ok?
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the only thing i can think of is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604576/ which is a bit lame but...
<didrocks> mmrazik: done
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: what is your opinion on ↑↑
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ^^
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: it was for mzanetti, right?
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: well it was for him but if you give me your opinion as QA guy i'll take it :-)
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: well.. for an external person it is quite hard to figure out all the stuff like (rect[0] + rect[2] /2) and rect[1] + 1
<mzanetti> mmrazik: its more about line 27
<mmrazik> I would either try get rid of that or at least add a comment so somebody else can understand
<tsdgeos> yep
<mmrazik> mzanetti: well.. he asked for an opinion :-P
<tsdgeos> sure
<mmrazik> yeah... that line looks weird too:)
<mmrazik> anyway... feel free to ignore me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... this comes down to a sleep(3) and then assertThat(NotEquals()). Still I think the best shot we have so far
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Lets ask the New Zealanders about it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, i'll put it in a separate MR
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: can i attribute the failure here https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/autopilot_close_hud_click_outside/+merge/152659 at the jenkins dns issues you mentioned?
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> cool
<mmrazik> srry for that :-/
<tsdgeos> no worries :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i'm planning to do more qml unittests, shall i not start them for the moment or we are confident we'll get them to run fine on the CI system?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... we have to get them to run fine in CI... but this is maybe something where mmrazik can help
<mzanetti> mmrazik: our unit tests can't run with xvfb as QtQuick 2 requires OpenGL
<mzanetti> mmrazik: any other idea?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: what is the long term plan? It sounds like these are not unit tests if we need OpenGL. Are we waiting for working mir so we can mock-out mir and simulate what QtQuick needs?
<mmrazik> mzanetti:  I fear the other option is a VM then.  We do have opengl in the VM, right?
<mmrazik> I guess I need to try canonistack..
<mzanetti> mmrazik: yes. VM should do. and yes, they are unit tests. but to instantiate QML objects its required to have some sort of opengl API
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: it is a unit test, just a graphical one ;-)
<tsdgeos> lunch bbl
<mmrazik> mzanetti: sure.. I'm just wondering if we will be able to mock this out once we have unity on mir
<mzanetti> I guess so, yes. have not much clue about Mir yet
<mmrazik> tsdgeos, mzanetti: all-in-all: lets not start them right now but lets target a solution in a week or so.
<mmrazik> I'll check if canonistack is of any help
<mmrazik> and if we can get consistent results from it
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ok
<mmrazik> I fear our VMs are not stable enough
<mzanetti> mmrazik: but arent all the Mir tests builds ands run in the VMs?
<mzanetti> ... all the Mir builds and tests...
<mmrazik> mzanetti: they are but not blocking ci/autolanding. OTOH they seem to be reasonable stable
<mmrazik> mzanetti: maybe we can give them a try
<mmrazik> mzanetti: changing my mind... lets try our VMs and see how it goes
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ok. will you change the ci job or should I?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: go for it, please
<mzanetti> ok
<mmrazik> mzanetti: mhm... but the VMs don't have the pbuilder chroot
<mmrazik> mzanetti: where do you actually want to run these tests? in dh_auto_test?
<mzanetti> mmrazik: yes
<mzanetti> mmrazik: btw. are those executed in the ppa builds too? that could be another issue then
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I fear that will fail them to build for ubuntu (I don't think the builders are going to have opengl)
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ack
<mzanetti> well... but we need that
<mzanetti> somehow
<mmrazik> mzanetti: but I think we need that only in jenkins. The easiest way to me sounds like a custom make target + pbuilder hook to run those tests
<kenvandine> didrocks, yay... so looks like i get to exercise the c2ud tools to publish friends :)
<kenvandine> it detected packaging changes
<autoditac> hey all. how do add a custom, hard-wired mandatory launcher icon that users are not able to remove from the launcher  - like the nautilus "$home" launcher (12.04)? Judging from what i read in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specification/ConfigurationLockdown, lockdown isn't implemented, yet. but how do i set system-wide mandatory values for the launcher?
<Squarism> what process handles the dock/dashboard? Or.. is there some service/proces i can restart if unity ui starts behaving?
<didrocks> kenvandine: exactly!
<mterry> What the heck?  The unity stack is green today?  First time in a long time
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/libappindicator-autolanding/build=pbuilder,distribution=coverity-raring,flavor=amd64/19/console a known issue with libappindicator's test?
<cyphermox> hey
<seb128> or it seems like the xorg test server is flaky?
<cyphermox> the test issues had all been "fixed" but yeah they still tend to be flaky
<seb128> trying to land https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/libappindicator/clean-libindicate-buildeps/+merge/146137
<cyphermox> saw it, working on fixing this if I can
<seb128> the change is only to the debian/control so I doubt it's making the test fail :p
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks?
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> should I just retry to approve it meanwhile?
<cyphermox> I'll ask for jenkins to retry
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, what about https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-themes/nautilus-icon-update/+merge/152270 ?
<cyphermox> yeah that should pass too, but there was an issue in the qa lab
<seb128> cyphermox, see other channel ;-)
<kenvandine> mhall119, i have branches of qml-friends that add a Poster component and FriendsModel
<kenvandine> mhall119, i think with the addition of FriendsModel, the twitter and facebook apps can be pure qml
<kenvandine> mhall119, FriendsModel is only capable of filtering on streams so far, i need to figure out how to deal with a list<int> to deal with filtering by account
<mhall119> kenvandine: can I request a name change?
<mhall119> FriendsModel, in my mind, would return a list of Friends, not status updates
<mhall119> maybe FriendsFeedModel?
<kenvandine> FriendsStreamModel?
<kenvandine> Feed is ok...
<mhall119> stream works too
<kenvandine> in friends we use the term stream
<mhall119> that way we can have FriendsContactModel or FriendsPersonModel in the future
<mhall119> stream then
<kenvandine> for messages, images, mentions, private, links
<kenvandine> etc
<mhall119> works for me
<kenvandine> i don't like the sS in there though :)
<mhall119> Why, not, it's sssssuper!
<kenvandine> hehehe
<kenvandine> we are super-friends :)
<mhall119> dum-dum-da!
<davmor2> kenvandine, mhall119: just call it bad-dum-tish
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i could just call it StreamModel
<kenvandine> in the Friends namespace
<mhall119> kenvandine: that would work
 * kenvandine would have to figure out how to deal with namespaces
<kenvandine> but i think it might be cleaner
<kenvandine> actually i don't :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, renamed :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: does it all work on the desktop?
<mhall119> and are there packages somewhere that the Facebook/Twitter core app developers can use?
<kenvandine> not with this merged
<kenvandine> qmlfriends is in raring and the PPA for quantal
<kenvandine> i need to write tests and docs before i propose the branch
<kenvandine> but now it is super easy to setup with a listview
<kenvandine> ListView { model: StreamModel {} }
<kenvandine> of course you need more in the listview, a delegate and such
<mterry> How do I run autopilot tests in lp:unity/phablet?  I get "Unable to find autopilot interface"
<mterry> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> mterry: you most likely don't have libautopilot-qt installed.
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't...  Let me retry, thanks
<mzanetti> mterry: sent you a mail
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks, will follow it and may bug you with further questions  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: sure. hf
<jP_wanN> hello there
<jP_wanN> is anyone here who knows about the unity internals?
<jP_wanN> I'd like to know the relation between Unity and Compiz
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, what about the relation ship are you interested in?
<jP_wanN> does Unity rely on Compiz or does it just use Compiz for the window management (and one could also use another window manager with Unity)?
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, unity is plugin to compiz
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, and using a different WM for unity (with unity at trunk) would be a lot of work arounds in the main unityshell.cpp file but we do have some abstractions for
<bschaefer> different WMs
<jP_wanN> that sounds interesting
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, the bigger problem about moving to a different WM is unity/plugins/srccd
<jP_wanN> I'm particularly interested in using Unity (the panel, the HUD and perhaps the launcher too) with i3
<bschaefer> opp, umm the unityshell.cpp uses a bunch of compiz/plugin handling
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, well each component has a standalone client
<bschaefer> hud/dash/launcher/etc (Im not 100% sure about the panel)
<bschaefer> yes there is a standalone panel
<jP_wanN> well but there is only one unity process...
<jP_wanN> right?
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, yes, but the standalone app are most for testing
<jP_wanN> so I could just build those myself and try to add them to the i3 autostart? :D
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, but the standalone apps just use Nux/Unity
<jP_wanN> ?
<jP_wanN> what's nux?
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, unitys toolkit (for drawing the hud/dash/launcher/etc)
<jP_wanN> okay...
<jP_wanN> so would it be possible to download or build the standalone apps and just try to run them inside i3?
<jP_wanN> (would I have a chance that would work?)
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, hmm im not sure what i3 is :), but i've also not tried building just the standalone app on their own
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, I would assume you could, but you would need Nux/Unity/ and a bunch of smaller libs unity uses (like libunity)
<jP_wanN> well I've got a normal Ubuntu install
<jP_wanN> so I should already have everything it requires
<jP_wanN> I just installed i3 there
<jP_wanN> i3 is a bunch of programs
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, well first, you could try to build unity with compiz, and check out the stand alone app in the build dir
<jP_wanN> i3-wm is a tiling window manager
<jP_wanN> and there are some other i3-programs, a lock screen and a panel
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, but there should be a way to compile the standalone app with out compiz...
<jP_wanN> okay I'll try
<jP_wanN> well I'll first download the unity source
<jP_wanN> that will probably take some time with my internet connection
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, yeeah, its a bit large, but look at the standalone dash/hud/panel/launcher
<jP_wanN> okay. if I don't find it, I'll ask here again ^^
<bschaefer> jP_wanN, a problem you might run into is without compiz CMake will most likly complain (though there could be a flag that will turn standalone off/on...)
<jP_wanN> well first the download, then I can see if there are problems :D
<bschaefer> :)
<mterry> fginther, this seems misconfigured: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/phablet-unity-ci/build=panda-pbuilder,distribution=quantal,flavor=armhf/754/console
<fginther> mterry, looking
<fginther> mterry, there have been some intermittent networking issues in that datacenter. I've restarted it.
<mterry> fginther, k, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-12
<mmrazik> didrocks: in case you have some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/cupstream2distro-config/add-debian-packaging/+merge/152835
<mmrazik> my autolanding watchdog branch is blocked by this (and thanks to that I missed that friends/libfriends were not landing due to a bug in the deployment tools)
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, I saw both, having a quick look :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: great. not very urgent,though
<mmrazik> just wasn't sure if you are watching the queue
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm, I need to create a dedicated folder as it ends up in the "untriaged" directory which I really skim over :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: commented
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how was your day off?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Really nice, thanks, too bad I had to anyway run around and do some tax-related things in the morning anyway
<didrocks> argh…
<didrocks> sil2100: once you get some time, it seems that the issue with indicator tests failing are still there
<sil2100> Even with the workaround?
<sil2100> Grrrr
<sil2100> Ok, so, I have another way, more nasty, to take care of this one - I'll look at it in a moment
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see that at least the search test-workaround works and it doesn't fail, but tthose sudden 7 additional failures on indicators worries me - I'll upgrade my system and check what's up ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks dude!
<sil2100> didrocks: strange thing with those failures, I see some old ones re-appearing, and also there was an unity crash on two machines
<didrocks> sil2100: you don't reproduce them locally?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, but I'm trying to make one of the failing tests better again, so it doesn't fail so randomly
<didrocks> hey andyrock!
<didrocks> andyrock: I saw sam continued to work on bug #1140505
<ubot5> bug 1140505 in Compiz "[regression-r3623] Wallpaper bleeds through on top right when a window is opened maximized" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140505
<didrocks> ajmitch: do you know if it's ready?
<andyrock> mmm it should be ready for compiz/raring
<andyrock> need to test it btw
<andyrock> didrocks, ^^^
<didrocks> andyrock: do you mind having a look in the next 2 days?
<didrocks> starting to get popular :)
<andyrock> didrocks, sure... next 2 hours should be ok too :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> thanks andyrock
<xnox> I use lvm snapshots a lot, (each sbuild creates a new one) so my launcher at the moment has 9 "disk" icons for each of the lvm snapshot/chroot.
<xnox> the available "unlock" / "blacklist" is ok, but it works on UUIDs thus it's hard to prevent it from constantly adding all the new lvm snapshots.
<xnox> can I somehow do patter matching and blacklist /dev/mapper/*chroot* pattern for example?
<xnox> s/patter/pattern/
<andyrock> np
<mterry> fginther, the latest nvidia unity jenkins run performed 15 fewer tests than it did yesterday.  I can't find obvious faults in the console log after it starts actually running tests (though there are some odd exceptions while its setting everything up, but those are there yesterday too).  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/112/
<fginther> mterry, I'll take a look
<mterry> thanks!
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, can you get https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/nautilus-default-launcher-icon/+merge/152382 approved?
<mterry> seb128, looking
<mterry> seb128, design approved the change I assume?
<seb128> mterry, design are the one who requested the change :p
<mterry> K
<seb128> mterry, I double checked with JohnLea friday
<mterry> seb128, do you care about migrating older users?
<seb128> mterry, like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.6.3-0ubuntu8 ?
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, fine then.  :)
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hey also..  speaking of NoDisplay, why do I have two software centers now in the dash?  One is unbranded-software-center.desktop and one is ubuntu-
<mterry> Are there missing OnlyShowIn lines or something?
<mterry> Maybe that's not a question for you
<seb128> seems like a question for dobey
<cyphermox_> mterry: ping
<cyphermox_> mterry: available to review two MIRs? bug 1154130 and bug 1154126
<ubot5> bug 1154130 in autoconf-archive (Ubuntu) "[MIR] autoconf-archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154130
<ubot5> bug 1154126 in python-dbusmock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-dbusmock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154126
<mterry> cyphermox_, OK
<cyphermox_> they should both link to the bug fixed by a branch we'd like to land
<cyphermox_> maybe if you want to give me a second opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1154099 ; but it looks to me like bugfix more than feature
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154099 in Messaging Menu "Applications are not unmarked when MessagingMenuApp is unrefed" [Medium,Triaged]
<fginther> mterry, I found that unity died during or before unity.tests.test_dash.DashClipboardTests.test_ctrl_a
<fginther> mterry, "09:58:23.226 ERROR __init__:55 - Unity doesn't appear to be running, exiting."
<mterry> fginther, ah, good find.  Seems bad  :-/
<mterry> fginther, no core files were found though
<fginther> mterry, I don't see any crash files either, some activity is syslog is all
<sil2100> During the indicator tests unity died as well
<sil2100> In build 165 on unity.tests.test_hud.HudBehaviorTests.test_hud_closes_click_outside_geo, because of unknown reasons
<mhall119> davidcalle: hangout?
<davidcalle> mhall119, too early for me (we haven't changed time yet here :) )
<mhall119> man, I thought google calendar handled that kind of thing for us
<mhall119> in 45 minutes then?
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, ty
<seb128> sil2100, hey, can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1141079 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1141079 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression-r3606] Compiz broken with QT menus/floating controls in 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> hmm
<sil2100> seb128: looking
<sil2100> mterry: ok, will be dealing with this ;)
<mterry> sil2100, thanks!
<mhall119> davidcalle: ready?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> davidcalle: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9f2f614038358849e6634c7cdcb68a1a87d5f0dd
<mmrazik> didrocks: still around?
<didrocks> mmrazik: just back, what's up?
<mmrazik> didrocks: noticed your experimental stack
<didrocks> yep
<mmrazik> didrocks: just a note -- if you try to create the ci/autolanding jobs it will have unexpected results
<mmrazik> didrocks: right now the job names are constructed from the project name
<mmrazik> didrocks: so libunity would clash e.g.
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm just creating the daily release
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. just in case :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think you will get the request to have upstream merging though
<mmrazik> didrocks: we have been discussing this with fginther todya
<didrocks> mmrazik: I need the same name though as it's one logical unit
<mmrazik> didrocks: so renaming it to libunity-7.0 is not an option?
<didrocks> mmrazik: possible, but I would prefer we keep the same name. I designed the dep system on it
<mmrazik> didrocks: mhm... not sure I understand. Wouldn't libunity-7.0 have different deps than lp:libunity?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I mean that projects have relationship
<didrocks> mmrazik: like, if libunity is built on the raring (distro)
<didrocks> mmrazik: this will enabling libunity in the experimental stack
<fginther> didrocks, will stack names always be unique?
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, but some components can move from one stack to another
<didrocks> like we had from misc -> qa
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you mean unique between release?
<didrocks> fginther: I think you will have libunity for raring and one for s, isn't it?
<didrocks> they will both have the same project name
<mmrazik> btw. I don't get it but I'm drinking beer already. Will try to figure it out tomorrow
<didrocks> different branches though
 * fginther  head explodes
<fginther> didrocks, so you could have a qa stack for raring and s, but they will be unique within the release
 * kalenjohnson get's the mop
<didrocks> fginther: depends in what you call release :p
<didrocks> raring and s are series
<didrocks> release is "head", "experimental"
<fginther> didrocks, ahhh, so they are
<didrocks> those names
<didrocks> so, for instance
<didrocks> we have libunity in head
<fginther> didrocks, I think I understand. Just need to absorb the implications
 * mmrazik is googling what release is
<didrocks> and experimental
<mmrazik> I thought head=trunk
<didrocks> they all target the series "raring"
<didrocks> mmrazik: exactly
<didrocks> that's the release name
<mmrazik> didrocks: in that case what is experimental? feature branches?
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's the name for the release
<didrocks> look at stacks/
<didrocks> you have two dir
<didrocks> each dir is a release
<didrocks> head/ experimental/
<didrocks> they both target the raring series
<didrocks> (we can change the release terminology, it's not clear IMHO and I didn't choose it)
<mmrazik> I still don't understand what experimental means then... so we will be releasing that stuff into raring?
<didrocks> not raring
<didrocks> in a ppa
<didrocks> it's a collection of feature branches
<didrocks> for the 100 scopes projects
<mmrazik> okay... so experimental = feature branches
<didrocks> mmrazik: right
<didrocks> the triplet (stackname, project, release) is unique
<didrocks> that's why I create for instance:
<didrocks> cu2d-100scopes-experimental-1.1prepare-unity
<didrocks> (1.1prepare is the job name)
<mmrazik> didrocks: but eventually we will have a directory called raring? When all the trunks will be branched for new development and there will be raring branches for maintenance?
<mmrazik> or rather s/rarinring/whatever LTS release/
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, that's why it was called "release" before I guess :)
<didrocks> and head will move to s
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. understood.
<mmrazik> didrocks: can we make (project, release) unique?
<mmrazik> i.e. project will be unique within stackname
<mmrazik> fginther: ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, I can imagine the day we have 2 features involving unity
<didrocks> so experimental/100scopes.cfg
<didrocks> and experimental/foofeature.cfg
<mmrazik> didrocks: I would prefer different project names there TBH
<didrocks> both containing the "unity"
<mmrazik> unity-100scopes
<mmrazik> unity-foo
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's still targetting unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: and we need to know the relations between projects
<didrocks> so that if a new upload happen, in the "unity" project in raring
<boldfilter> Can I move the launcher to the left side?
<didrocks> (in head/ for instance)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I think I'll need to absorb this :)
<didrocks> I need to relaunch the "unity" projects in experimentals
<mmrazik> didrocks: I think I start to understand, though
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, sorry, this came after a lot of thoughts ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: some beers/night will help I guess :)
 * didrocks is out of beer
<mmrazik> didrocks: thats fine. The only issue is that my thoughts have been a bit different so far (and I just started to add some phablet stuff)
<mmrazik> so I need to think about it and make my thoughts fit with yours :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, phablet should have its own "release"
<didrocks> I guess
<didrocks> so head/ experimental/ phablet/
<didrocks> mmrazik: making sense? ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah... I guess so
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-13
<TheMuso> Trevinho: Re the new shutdown/restart dialog in raring thats rendered by unity... Can that be disabled with a gsettings key?
<mmrazik> didrocks: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/cupstream2distro-config/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+merge/152757
<mmrazik> didrocks: it is not about the phablet stuff we talked about yesterday
<mmrazik> didrocks: those are community driven projects running on separate jenkins: http://91.189.93.125:8080/
<didrocks> mmrazik: they are still not in ubuntu and rely on the phablet infra?
<didrocks> mmrazik: for me, they are part of the same "set" of things to land
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. I wanted to have them a bit separated so somebody doesn't deploy them on wrong jenkins by accident
<mmrazik> but we can workaround that, I guess
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, I think it will be good to keep them in a separate stack
<didrocks> but still part of the "phablet" project
<didrocks> until we move to head
<didrocks> which is still unsure for raring
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. phablet dir already exists
<mmrazik> created it this morning
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh excellent! :-)
<mmrazik> the project names are still different, though (unity-phablet)
<didrocks> mmrazik: no worry for you if we move the stack name in the near future?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, that's someting I can help you (but only next week) to fix
<mmrazik> didrocks: re. renaming the stacks -- I don't mind. Just let me know. I will need to fix the job which is triggering the ci/autolanding jobs (right I'm not triggering all stacks as not all are migrated to cupstream2distro-config)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: salut!
<didrocks> ça va?
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey, bien et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> didrocks: so if I understand well, publish indicators+misc, rerun/with ppa oif, then publisch that too?
<cyphermox> actually, assuming all is well re: feature freeze
<didrocks> cyphermox: why rerunning oif?
<didrocks> cyphermox: assuming -> you know from the MP ;)
<cyphermox> yeah that's what I mean
<cyphermox> still it's not obvious from the dashboard
<cyphermox> oif> 2013-03-13 02:02:54,219 WARNING qa (head) failed to publish. Possible cause are:
<cyphermox> just being thorough
<cyphermox> looks like it was timing
<didrocks> cyphermox: oif is telling that the qa tooling failed. But the test results are good
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, the qa failed because of the "prepare" yesterday
<didrocks> then I reran with the fix the qa stack this morning
<didrocks> just didn't rerun oif
<cyphermox> that's what I mean
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can rerun oif if you want, but it's not mandatory
<cyphermox> nah
<didrocks> we know we can publish for sure
<didrocks> in that case
<didrocks> (because it's qa which failed, not a really important rdepends)
<didrocks> makes sense?
<cyphermox> oh yeah, I was just saying, before noticing it's actually a "timing" issue, that it possibly could just be re-tested
<didrocks> cyphermox: as you prefer :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I have a problem with project names :-/ Consider this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610669/
<mmrazik> there are a lot of phablet-extras/$something branches
<mmrazik> so all the projects should be called phablet-extras
<mmrazik> which is not going to work
<mmrazik> (I agree that the project setup is just wrong but thats what we have)
<didrocks> mmrazik: on those, I don't care about the mapping, they are transiant components that will be removed
<didrocks> mmrazik: and project name for me doesn't necessarily map with the launchpad project (but they should)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok.. I'll just go with the names I have there now
<didrocks> yep
 * davidcalle wonders if the ctrl, c and v keys on didrocks keyboard will still work tonight. :P
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's crazy! I'm blaming you :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: we should really prepare in advance those kinds of features from start
<didrocks> davidcalle: btw, a lot of tests are failing when building the scopes
<didrocks> I'll make the list and fw it to thomas
<davidcalle> didrocks, hmm, if you are building without libunity7, they should fail, but if you are, that's worrying...
<didrocks> davidcalle: no, I'm with libunity7
<didrocks> davidcalle: some keyerror
<didrocks> or wrong diff (in case of launchpad)
<didrocks> davidcalle: seeing how much the packaging was working, you never used bzr bd, isn't it?
<didrocks> davidcalle: like the missing svg files ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I don't have a system wide libunity7, a first package was made by someone experimented I won't name and it was all copied from here ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I don't mention libunity7, but the scopes ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, missing svgs are totally my fault, by dismissing the fact, in templates, that scopes using local sources wouldn't have these icons.
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, so nobody used the package (like bzr bd) to build it?
<didrocks> davidcalle: you will have a look at the tests?
<didrocks> on my list of failing, I have:
<mterry> cyphermox, it looks like you've manually published indicators and misc.   what about the oif stack?  is that yours?
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> calculator, zotero, github, yelp, launchpad, tomboy, weather
<didrocks> davidcalle: ^
<cyphermox> didn't seem to me to have anything to publish though
<cyphermox> (ie. no changes files in the directory on magners)
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks. I see what the issue is with a few of these, but not all. Looking  at it.
<mterry> cyphermox, oh, OK.  So I'll publish unity then
<mterry> w000, reduced unity stack's allowed-failure threshold to 16 from 20.  We'll get to zero eventually
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<seb128> davidcalle, is unity-scope-musique supposed to replace the music lens or is that a different service?
<davidcalle> hey seb128
<davidcalle> seb128, it's the "Musique" music player.
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> I didn't know there was a player named musique :p
<davidcalle> seb128, me neither, this is a niche scope :p
<seb128> davidcalle, quite some of those new lenses fail to build on broken tests, I guess that's a known issue? (some miss the .svg in their vcs as well which breaks install)
<davidcalle> seb128, calculator, zotero, github, yelp, launchpad, tomboy, openweathermap? Do you have the same broken tests list?
<didrocks> davidcalle: my broken one is merged from mine and seb128's one :)
<davidcalle> seb128, missing svgs are my fault: scopes relying on local services don't have one, and I forgot that while doing the setup/packaging script.
<seb128> davidcalle, yes ;-)
<seb128> davidcalle, oh, manpages as well
<seb128> for the failing tests
<davidcalle> seb128, didrocks: I'm on it, from what I can see, errors go from a simple missing depend to no mock data at all for the test, or even crazy things. eg, for Openweathermap, I'm realizing that the passing of the test depends on the time of the day :)
<seb128> yeah, the weather one is fun :p
<didrocks> davidcalle: for missing depends, normally we check them
<didrocks> davidcalle: but if we missed some, ensure the dep is in main please :)
<seb128> davidcalle, those (at least) have the missing icon issue: zotero tomboy texdoc music
<davidcalle> didrocks, I know that at least one dep is still in universe ( python3-feedparser), but that's not an issue, right mterry? :)
<didrocks> no, it's not, python-feedparser is in main
<mterry> davidcalle, probably not...  it looks like python-feedparser is in main already
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks. Commenting it out like you did is probably the way to go for these. I'll ping Design for more icons (eg zotero). Sorry again about that.
<davidcalle> mterry, thanks
<seb128> davidcalle, no worry, thanks
<seb128> davidcalle, mterry: right, python3-feedparser is a binary promotion, no MIR needed
<seb128> davidcalle, googlenews tests fail in a pbuilder
<seb128>     LOC = locale.getlocale(locale.LC_MESSAGES)[0].split(".")[0].lower()
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<seb128> LC_MESSAGES is not defined there
<davidcalle> seb128, ok. I'll make it optional in a moment.
<seb128> davidcalle, no hurry, just pointed issues I cross ... I can open bugs if there is a bug tracker and that's the preferred way
<didrocks> mterry: reverting my WI? :/
<mterry> didrocks, oh crap, what did I do?
<mterry> did I forget to refresh the page?  darn it
<mterry> it should intercept such things
<didrocks> mterry: seems so :)
<mterry> didrocks, I'll fix, sorry
<didrocks> mterry: I'm sure you are just mean and it's on purpose!
<didrocks> thanks mterry :-)
<Esokrates> is there a special reason the maximal number of arrows displayed in the launchers is set to 3?
<Esokrates> there would be place for more, without producing clutter ...
<Esokrates> is it for the "readability"? I have thought the average human is capable of seeing the number of at least 7 objects in a row without counting at one glance?
<Esokrates> it is obvious that there has to be a maximum, but I doubt that 3 is the optimum
<didrocks> tedg: do you mind just making your changes
<didrocks> tedg: and save once?
<didrocks> getting 20 emails just because you save the blueprint after each character :/
<tedg> didrocks, No, we're working together in a room so that we can all see it.
<didrocks> tedg: I don't see why it's preventing you using gedit :)
<didrocks> or etherpad
<tedg> didrocks, No one has rewritten it in QML yet.
<tedg> :-)
<didrocks> pfffff :p
<didrocks> come on, you have the guys for that
<didrocks> :)
<tedg> didrocks, Yes, the problem is that they're French, so on strike today :-)
<didrocks> tedg: well, London is a nice city to be on strike, thinking about it :)
<tedg> didrocks, Heh, it actually just started snowing pretty good.
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey! so the 100scopes experimental should be good for deploying upstream merger
<didrocks> davidcalle: mhr3: pstolowski: ^
<didrocks> tedg: oh, lovely, enjoy :) (well, you will enjoy that less on Saturday)
<mmrazik> didrocks: is it fine if I deploy tomorrow?
<mmrazik> didrocks: also... right now we don't allow non-canonical people to run stuff on jenkins (unless its approved by somebody from canonical)
<mmrazik> and there are couple non-canonical people
<didrocks> mmrazik: I guess tomorrow is fine
<mmrazik> so it might happen that a MP will be ignored
<davidcalle> didrocks, awesome! Does it mean, we are now on mandatory mp for each scope branch? (not that it's not already the case *cough*)
<mmrazik> (e.g. if created and approved by non-canonical people)
<mmrazik> davidcalle: the system doesn't enforce it, but yes
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, I think davidcalle will know who to bribe :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah ;)
<didrocks> now that the packaging is set
<didrocks> daily release to a ppa starts
<didrocks> and upstream merging on the way :)
<Esokrates>  is there a special reason the maximal number of arrows displayed in the launchers is set to 3?
<davidcalle> Thanks didrocks, mmrazik. I have tiny fixes (install paths and broken tests) for a large number of branches. I'll try to have everything mp asap, but on which team should I put this review load? :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: just ping directly mhr3, pstolowski  I guess
<mmrazik> let me deploy the upstream merger then...
<didrocks> or bregma, maybe you can help ^
<mmrazik> I just don't like to do this sort of stuff at the end of my day when I have no chance to fix things :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh...
<mmrazik> didrocks: project names is a problem in that config
<mmrazik> didrocks: we have a conclusion with fginther on how to do it but not implemented yet
<mmrazik> postponing the deployment to tomorrow...
<davidcalle> mmrazik, does it mean I can push some of these directly tonight and it won't affect the merging process?
<didrocks> mmrazik: sure, I think that can wait tomorrow :)
<mmrazik> davidcalle: ack
<mmrazik> davidcalle: in matter of fact you can push directly even after this stuff is deployed. its just strongly discouraged :)
<davidcalle> mmrazik, sure, but we are two on the project, both non canonical. I'm happy to have these changes reviewed, but I don't want anything to be blocked on changing an install path.
<mmrazik> davidcalle: ack
<sil2100> mterry: hi! I'm still doing some experiments regarding #1141079
<sil2100> mterry: but if tomorrow evening I won't have it working, I'll try reverting the fix then
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-14
<mlankhorst> is there some way to tell unity to use as little video memory as possible to see if it reduces the problems in bug 1121715 ?
<ubot5> bug 1121715 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Unity corruption with nouveau driver on GeForce 7025" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121715
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- the upstream CI machinery is in in place for experimental/100scopes.cfg
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks a million \o/
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you notice davidcalle, mhr3, pawel and thomas S. about it, please?
<didrocks> mmrazik: so that they stop pushing directly to trunk
<mmrazik> didrocks: let me drop an e-mail...
 * didrocks had *another* breakage because of symbols not being updated
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: thomas S = strehl?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yep
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<seb128> 2 questions for you
<seb128> 1- did you look at this compiz bug I pinged about on monday? you said you would look at it "tomorrow in the morning", which was yesterday
<seb128> 2- do you know about those unity-team-staging quantal unity build?
<seb128> I keep receiving emails about build failure
<seb128> e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134133221/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.unity_6.12.0daily13.03.13.1bzr3215pkg0quantal0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128>  /build/buildd/unity-6.12.0daily13.03.13.1bzr3215pkg0quantal0/services/panel-service.c:30:39: fatal error: libindicator/indicator-ng.h: No such file or directory
<sil2100> seb128: I'm still in the middle of fixing the bug, as I mentioned to mterry yesterday - if I won't be able to fix it till afternoon today, I'll simply revert thhe fix
<sil2100> seb128: the build failure I'll look into in a moment - thanks for pointing it out, since I was busy with Qt5 and this compiz thing, so I didn't notice
<seb128> sil2100, yw, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey!
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-scopes/manpages-add-build-deps/+merge/153312
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-scopes/clementine-build-dep/+merge/153311
<didrocks> davidcalle: mind having a look? ^
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey! Sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I have issues with Tomboy and Launchpad tests. Tomboy sends data over dbus, I'm not sure how to mock that. And how to mock launchpadlib (without having to make a small fake lplib).
<didrocks> davidcalle: maybe you should talk to pitti with dbus-mock :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: for launchpadlib, I generally have a mock in process
<didrocks> or adding it with PYTHON_PATH
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey hey
<didrocks> davidcalle: good good news, you like karma isn't it? :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I *love* it. Tell me more! :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I have a dummy comment for you on all python scopes :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: they should depend on a new shiny package
<didrocks> called unity-scopes-runner
<davidcalle> Why a separate package?
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's an executable and tool you don't need if you only have vala scopes for instance
<didrocks> davidcalle: and libunity should only have the lib
<didrocks> it's a new binary package
<didrocks> but contained in the libunity source
<davidcalle> didrocks, you never only have vala scopes, I'm making sure of that :p
<davidcalle> I see
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm seeing that! :)
<davidcalle> Ok
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<didrocks> how are you?
<davidcalle> didrocks, sure of the name : unity-scopes-runner ?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> qml-friends now has unit tests!
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: woot!
<kenvandine> didrocks, i am having trouble with autopilot though
<didrocks> kenvandine: is it daily landing? I saw you change your friends WI to done :-)
<kenvandine> looks like something isn't working in autopilot-qt
 * davidcalle closes his eyes and press enter
<didrocks> urgh :/
<didrocks> davidcalle: karma karma…
<kenvandine> didrocks, and the qt5 stuff for autopilot isn't in raring
<kenvandine> didrocks, do you know if anyone is working on that?
<didrocks> cyphermox: ^
<didrocks> kenvandine: should we revert your friends WI to TODO or do you prefer to add a new one?
<didrocks> as we want daily release for all the friends ui :)
<didrocks> not just the backend
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh dear god, I was in the wrong folder. *go clean up the mess*
<didrocks> davidcalle: ahah ;)
<kenvandine> oh... well i didn't block on qml-friends because we don't know if it is going to get the FFe
<kenvandine> but we can move it back to a TODO
<kenvandine> although, i am going to add it to daily releases today :)
<kenvandine> oh, actually i guess i am not going to
<kenvandine> not going to merge the branch with tests until i get the FFe
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, let's revert it so that we don't forget it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: set it to inprogress while changing the blueprint to "pending approval" :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, can i upload some friends packages to the core apps PPA?
<kenvandine> i've got a bunch of queued up changes pending FFe for raring, but want them available for our session tomorrow
<mhall119> kenvandine: I don't see why not, ping popey if you don't have access to upload
<popey> kenvandine: you shouild have access now
<kenvandine> popey, thanks
<kenvandine> mhall119, the twitter app can now get a model for the view like this:
<kenvandine> StreamModel { account: 1 }
<kenvandine> they just need to find the account they want to display from accounts-qml-module
<kenvandine> they can also filter for all twitter accounts with service: "twitter"
<mhall119> kenvandine: could you write a short blog post or someting showing how to do that?
<kenvandine> yup
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> I assume the Facebook app can do the smae
<mhall119> kenvandine: any idea when we'll have an UOA app for Touch?
<kenvandine> mhall119, UOA app?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes, same for facebook, flickr, fourquare, identi.ca
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'm also going to add a map component to display locations tagged in posts
<kenvandine> UOA plugin is in raring already as well as the super-friends ppa
<mhall119> by kenvandine: "UOA app" I mean an app for adding/logging in/granting access for your online accounts
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> still waiting for design
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-15
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's already in split mode FYI (I checked it)
<didrocks> mmrazik: but yeah for source 1, see my comment :)
<didrocks> the real issue though is the "native package" thing
<mmrazik> didrocks: I didn't notice your other comments earlier. I was just getting some failures from jenkins
<mmrazik> so I just commented on some obvious stuff
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, launchpad comment doesn't use ajax to refresh comments…
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- some of the qtubuntu* project don't build on i386
<mmrazik> like qtvideo-node
<didrocks> mmrazik: really? mzanetti was telling me everything was running on the destkop
<mmrazik> and one more where I disabled the i386 builds yesterda...
<didrocks> desktop*
<didrocks> so amd64
<didrocks> but not i386?
<mmrazik> didrocks: didn't try amd64. I doubt it builds there
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you clarify this with mzanetti please? We should fix it anyway
<mmrazik> didrocks: qtvideo-node and qtubuntu-media don't build on i386
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ^^^
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: in matter of fact qtvideo-nodes's packaging explicitely says its armel|armhf
<mmrazik> but should be fixed
<mmrazik> was talking with jhodapp yesterday and it looks like nobody recalls why this stuff is there
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, let's see with him
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you have the local repository btw?
<didrocks> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-home/master-scopes/+merge/153440 was rejected because of that I guess
<mmrazik> didrocks: not really :-/ I want to work on it today but it needs some refactoring so its all in cupstream2distro-config
<mmrazik> got some pointers from fginther yesterday
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, let's see, it's blocking them I'm afraid
<didrocks> mmrazik: at least, if they don't add new API, today daily should unblock them
<mmrazik> didrocks: I really have a feeling that something in our dev process is not good when we change API every day :-/
<mmrazik> but anyway... going to work on the local repo instead of complaining
<didrocks> mmrazik: well… don't tell me
<didrocks> mmrazik: but that's how I ended up with this local repo
<mmrazik> didrocks: and that is why I'm a bit reluctant to do it :) as I see it more of a workaround to broken dev process
<didrocks> mmrazik: agreed, well, this can happen, but not *that* often :)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> happy friday
<seb128> sil2100, hey, the unity-team-stating ppa keeps spamming me about failing quantal builds, shouldn't we just stop building for quantal at this point?
<didrocks> we should stop building for quantal and raring
<didrocks> removing the ppa (WI from UDS)
<didrocks> as we have the dailies now
<didrocks> but not the first time I'm arguing for that ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey!
<davidcalle_> didrocks, hey!
<mzanetti> didrocks: hey. I said apps would run fine, yes
<mzanetti> didrocks: never said all libraries would build everywhere. But some of the libraries are just not needed on anything else then android
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, we need the list then ;)
<didrocks> mzanetti: and why they are not needed on other archs ;)
<mzanetti> because they are for the android layer adaption
<mzanetti> didrocks: ^
<mzanetti> didrocks: no need to have bindings to libhybris on desktop
<mzanetti> didrocks: its mostly Qt backends
<didrocks> mzanetti: do you mind documenting all the packages from the list in the whiteboard as well?
<didrocks> mzanetti: that will be shared with the whole team that way :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: well... I think I can help you but I am actually in the shell team its not that we don't have anything to do there
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: I think someone from that team should just know which ones don't build
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, but you have the knowledge of why things don't need to build, so if you or ricmm can provide the info as requested in the WI, the whole project will gain some time
<didrocks> rather than rediscovering everything…
<mzanetti> yeah, ok... I'll try to find out
<didrocks> mzanetti: thanks :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: on the busy thing -> we all are. If you want my schedule from the previous days, it's more 12/14 hours a day for the 100 scope thing with no break
<didrocks> and it's something happening regularly for the 3 years I'm working here ;)
<didrocks> so, we all are busy :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah sure... just realized that I have opened todos all over the place and wanted to start getting those done before opening new ones :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, well, TBH, that was part of the WI we discussed about the other day :)
<didrocks> (and blocking other people)
<tvoss> MacSlow, Saviq, a first cut at the NotificationSource: http://collabedit.com/5ngav
<MacSlow> tvoss, taking a loook... thx
<didrocks> mmrazik: pull last commit from cupstream2distro-config, there is a new scope to add (the gdrive one)
<mmrazik> mhm... the scope config is a bit broken ATM :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: why?
<mmrazik> didrocks: some of the local repo changes landed yesterday but not all
<mmrazik> anyway...
<mmrazik> lets see
<mmrazik> maybe I'll just test what I did for the local repo in production :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: isn't it what people do here? :p
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm adding it to daily release
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: from what I heard, there is changes for more to come FYI
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. I was hoping I'll make the local repo changes, test it locally and let fginther review in the afternoon
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, for now, I don't see changes coming to gdrive TBH
<mmrazik> ok
<mmrazik> then I'll just keep it as it is
<mmrazik> didrocks: if there is an (approved) merge proposal my watchdog will complain and I'll see it
<mmrazik> its nice that you can add stuff to the watchdog :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: sounds good! :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> and nice to have a config file for all projects/branches
<didrocks> mhr3: I saw that home scope is merged now, I shold rerun asap with that one, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: then, we'll start to see some of the new scopes
<mhr3> didrocks, it's mostly about the server intergration atm
<didrocks> ok
<mhr3> but yea, it'll be better (tm)
<didrocks> mhr3: I'll keep you posted once the current builds finishes and that we have the home scope in the ppa
<didrocks> mhr3: © ;)
<tvoss> MacSlow, what's the well-known name for the notification service?
<tvoss> MacSlow, as in DBus well-known name
<larsu> tvoss: org.freedesktop.Notifications
<MacSlow> tvoss, from /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service "org.freedesktop.Notifications"
<tvoss> larsu, MacSlow thanks
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, I just realized on the ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing
<didrocks> mmrazik: I need the ppa to by dynamically set
<didrocks> mmrazik: what should we do for the 100 scopes projects? should we just duplicate it in a hurry?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I would clone the job and then do some sed-ing on resources/preseed.cfg
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks, give me the job I should add once done :)
<mmrazik> seems to be the least error prone solution ATM
<mmrazik> didrocks: like job name?
<mmrazik> or should I create it?
<mmrazik> didrocks: what is the ppa?
<didrocks> mmrazik: agreed on the least risky for now
<didrocks> mmrazik: ppa is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation
<mmrazik> ok
<mmrazik> on it
<didrocks> thanks!
<mmrazik> didrocks: ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing
<mmrazik> sounds like a german word or something :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ahah, exactly! :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> mhr3: rebuilding the home scope
<mhr3> didrocks, do we have a bunch of testers of that ppa?
<didrocks> mhr3: well, not as long as it's not 35% functional :)
<didrocks> mhr3: but I have a crew ready for it
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> didrocks, k, let's hope it will really work on 35% :)
<didrocks> mhr3: unity-home-scope failed :(
<didrocks> or rather unity-scope-home
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134261766/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.unity-scope-home_6.8.0daily13.03.15.2ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> mhr3: seems a test not passing ^
<didrocks> (similar that what happened when I gave the list to thomas yesterday)
<didrocks> No such file or directory for tests/fake-server/fake-sss-server.py
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey!
<mmrazik> didrocks, mhr3: I'm going to deploy the local archive stuff even though the related MP is not yet review/landed. I'll be watching the jobs but ping me if there is something urgent.
<mmrazik> its likely few MPs will fail
<mmrazik> as I'm not 100% sure what needs to be configured server-side (where the local archive lives)
<mmrazik> never done it before
<didrocks> ok, thanks for updating us :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey
<didrocks> how are you?
<Trevinho> allright... you?
<didrocks> busy, but fine :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm on the 100 scopes ppa, so not synchronized with latest changes in unity, but is the "pressing enter should shutdown the machine after clicking on shutdown in the indicator-session or same with logout, when clicking on logout" known/fixed?
<Trevinho> mh, no..
<Trevinho> didrocks: so you basically want the selected action to be key-focused by default?
<didrocks> Trevinho: exactly, makes sense regarding the previous behavior, isn't it?
<seb128> the order of the actions changed as well which is weird
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> and we still have the old dialogs on the greeter
<seb128> I wonder if those changes are an improvement at the end
<seb128> Trevinho, no offense to your work, you just followed the design
<seb128> I should probably complain to JohnLea about that ;-)
<seb128> we also had a fix for the "shutdown doesn't work when other users are logged in" ready to merge for the gtk dialog
 * Trevinho got an unwanted reboot :o
<Trevinho> anwayy..
<JohnLea> seb128, Trevinho, didrocks; yes, that's an omission from the original change request from design, hitting enter should action the selected item
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, yes... it could I just didn't get the design input for that
<Trevinho> JohnLea: ^
<didrocks> \o/
<Trevinho> JohnLea: ah you was fast:)
<Trevinho> JohnLea: so... do you want the default icon to be selected also, isn't it?
 * JohnLea ;-)
<Trevinho> (i.e. highlighted)
<seb128> JohnLea, what design recommend to happen when you pick shutdown with other users logged in?
<JohnLea> Trevinho; yes
<Trevinho> JohnLea: ok
<Trevinho> seb128: about the lightdm thing, I know... But it was not my scope :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: could you please quickly open a bug so that I can track it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure sure
<didrocks> Trevinho: I have also a bug in the launcher reveal
<didrocks> Trevinho: who should I assign it to?
<Trevinho> didrocks: try with andyrock
<Trevinho> (i would look at it as well, but I've already a bunch of things in my list)
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure :)
<didrocks> ok, andyrock, I have a lovely autohide bug for you :)
<andyrock> didrocks, link?
<didrocks> let me open the bug or find one
<Trevinho> didrocks: or also brandon when he's back
<didrocks> andyrock: try to set your launcher to autohide
<didrocks> go to 0x0
<didrocks> well, make it reveal first
<didrocks> go to 0x0
<didrocks> then go outside the launcher
<didrocks> the launcher hide
<didrocks> try to reveal it with the mouse again
<didrocks> -> can't
<andyrock> didrocks, can't reproduce here
<Trevinho> JohnLea: also we have some timeout now for the tooltips.. It's set to 1 second, but imho is too much... what about lowering to 500ms?
<didrocks> andyrock: I have two screens
<Trevinho> didrocks: any input on that? ^
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh definitively agree it's a little bit too long
<andyrock> didrocks, ah I'm on single monitor setup
<JohnLea> Trevinho; go for it if you think that makes them feel better ;-)
<didrocks> andyrock: that's weird as I can reproduce it even in one desktop
<didrocks> andyrock: and I saw other people complaining about it
<Trevinho> JohnLea: nice... :)
<andyrock> Trevinho, timeout lenght is not the only problem
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1155589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155589 in Unity "shutdown dialog should hilight a default action" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> yeah, the length is weird as well
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep, i already commented /assigned it :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: the new bug or the length?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the bug...
<didrocks> ah :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: oopps, we had one before bug #1155562
<ubot5> bug 1155562 in Unity "New shutdown dialog had no default option selected" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155562
<andyrock> didrocks, 0x0 is top-left corner or bottom-left corner for you?
<andyrock> top-left for mr
<andyrock> *me
<didrocks> andyrock: top left
<didrocks> Trevinho: feel free to dup it
<didrocks> andyrock: so, have the launcher
<didrocks> andyrock: reveal it by pushing the mouse on the border
<didrocks> go to 0x0
<andyrock> didrocks, the launcher hides when I go to 0x0
<didrocks> then, go the right
<didrocks> andyrock: right
<didrocks> and try pushing again against the edge
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry for wasting your time :(
<didrocks> Trevinho: no worry ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you see what I mean by the length of the labels?
<didrocks> Trevinho: like in the launcher, for me, Terminal is stuck on the left
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, I lost the msg I think
<didrocks> Trevinho: and I have a lot of blank spaces on the right
<Trevinho> didrocks: tooltips?
<didrocks> right
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, that's what I've fixed tonight
<didrocks> Trevinho: brilliant!
<Trevinho> ;)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> andyrock: do you want a vidéo?
<didrocks> video*
<andyrock> didrocks, yep
<andyrock> it will help me
<andyrock> didrocks, ok i reproduced it
<Trevinho> On parle fraçais ici... Donc, on doit utiliser les accentes!
<didrocks> andyrock: argh
<didrocks> andyrock: the video doesn't work
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> because gtk-record-mydesktop is stealing the top pixel :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, mais c'est vrai! :-)
<andyrock> didrocks, np I reproduced it
<didrocks> andyrock: great, want a bug?
<didrocks> Trevinho: après ubuntu-desktop, on s'attaquera à ubuntu-unity pour passer tout ubuntu en français !
<andyrock> didrocks, yes why not? :P
<didrocks> andyrock: I was sure you would love it! :-)
<Trevinho> didrocks: oui... c'est la route!
<didrocks> héhé
<Trevinho> andyrock: have a French course! :)
<didrocks> andyrock: ça sera bientôt obligatoire ! Prepares-toi le futur ;)
<didrocks> pour*
<andyrock> Trevinho, i ahad a French course in high schools :P
<andyrock> *had
<didrocks> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1155598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155598 in Unity "autohide launcher can be stuck hidden" [Undecided,New]
<mmrazik> didrocks: so the local repo doesn't seem to be working (yet) but  at least its not blocking autolanding (just the last step silently fails)
<mhr3> didrocks, weird, how come the previous build worked?
<didrocks> mhr3: no build worked in the builders
<didrocks> mhr3: that's part of the list I sent to thomas of things failing
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok :) at least, relying on the ppa should fit the requirement for now
<didrocks> mhr3: needing help to debug?
<mhr3> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> didrocks: yep, definately, help would be appreciated. it works locally for me with a clean checkout (and it worked before in avani)
<mhr3> david forgot to update the .scope files with the /usr/lib -> /usr/share move :/
<didrocks> pstolowski: did you try on a pbuilder, does the error message makes sense at least?
<pstolowski> didrocks: it needs #!/usr/bin/python
<didrocks> pstolowski: ah, easy then, a branch to fix it? :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: not sure if this is an issue? (python3 vs 2?)
<didrocks> pstolowski: I wonder why it's failing in the chroot, maybe a missing dep?
<didrocks> pstolowski: can be, yeah
<pstolowski> didrocks: python is not listed in the deps
<didrocks> pstolowski: let me try in a pbuilder
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, david gave me scope ids, but some don't seems to have a matching pkg in our json file
<mhr3> didrocks, should those be added?
<mhr3> i see for example foursquare
<didrocks> mhr3: interesting. What thomas is saying about those?
<mhr3> songkick
<mhr3> evolution
<didrocks> yeah, I want a final ack if we add them
<mhr3> and isgd
<didrocks> crazy we can't have one single list of scopes we want by default
<mhr3> didrocks, k
<didrocks> and it's changing everyday
<didrocks> I asked clearly for the list on Tuesday… :/
<mhr3> i think that's what he's been asking us for yesterday and today :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: bash: /tmp/buildd/unity-scope-home-6.8.0/tests/fake-server/fake-sss-server.py: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<didrocks> pstolowski: yeah, python is not installed
<didrocks> it needs to build-dep on it
<didrocks> mmrazik: are your upstream merger installing python? ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: it should have failed there as well
<mmrazik> didrocks: we do :-/ We need it for gcovr :-/
<mmrazik> i.e. coverage
<didrocks> mmrazik: but coverage is ran even once you merge?
<mmrazik> python is one of the very few additional deps we have
<didrocks> pstolowski: all tests are passing
<didrocks> mmrazik: sufficient to screw us ;-)
<didrocks> pstolowski: I'm proposing a branch, one sec
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes, as the autolanding job then gives you the time-history (the pre-merge is fairly random)
<pstolowski> didrocks: awesome, thanks
<didrocks> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-home/add-python-dep/+merge/153547
<mmrazik> didrocks: unity-scope-home_6.8.0-0ubuntu2bzr60pkg0raring3_amd64.deb is in the local repo
<didrocks> mmrazik: great! :-)
<didrocks> pstolowski: mhr3: home scope built from the ppa
<didrocks> pstolowski: mhr3: video and music scopes building
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so these Q_SOMETHING are pure c++-preprocessor syntactic sugar more or less
<MacSlow> ?!
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yes, rather more then less. Those were all there in the early Qt days already when noone even immagined QML yet
<mzanetti> MacSlow: however, QML of course makes use of them... if you have a C++/Qt slot (which is nothing else then a invokable method) then you can invoke that also from QML
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll have to work through the "extending QML with C++" anyway now... then my mental image will become clearer
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'd recommend to completely read the QObject doc. Even though its C++ only all of it applies to QML too
<mzanetti> MacSlow: especially the parenting mechanism and signal/slot invokation are really a must-know for anything Qt
<MacSlow> mzanetti, btw "slot" meaning "signal-callback" iirc
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the moc code holds a table of invokable (by method name as a string) methods. Declaring a method as slot or Q_INVOKABLE causes it to be in there.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the table basically holds the name as a string and a function pointer to it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: then there is a second table that holds all signals. in your C++ code you just declare signals, don't implement its functionality and can "emit methodName()" them
<mzanetti> the content of them will be autogenerated in the moc object
<mzanetti> then there is a 3rd table which holds signal/slot connections
<MacSlow> mzanetti, got it thx
<mhr3> didrocks, cool, i was about to ping you about those once i fix music
<mhr3> ...which didn't happen yet :P
<mzanetti> when you write "emit someSignal()" the generated signal code will walk through the connection table and invoke the connected slots
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so my "translation" is basically correct... just helpful for moving mindset from glib to qt
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah.. while moving your mindset, move away from the callback pattern altogether :D
<mzanetti> it sucks and is not Qt'ish
<mzanetti> :D
<kgunn> MacSlow: mzanetti : i was thinking about this yesterday as well....found this http://qt-project.org/wiki/Connect_a_complex_signal_from_QML_to_Qt
<mzanetti> MacSlow: if you want to talk in design patterns, think of it more like a observer instead of a callback notifier
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I see
<MacSlow> kgunn, thx
<seb128> sil2100, got another round of quantal's unity ppa fail to build spams...
<kgunn> MacSlow: i'm totally new to it as well :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: MacSlow: hehe... well get you up and running soon
<mzanetti> we will
<MacSlow> kgunn, it the thing were you read once about certain patterns... and then for a looong time never came across the need to actually use them... until the need actually does show up :)
<sil2100> seb128: ;/ I'll ping Francis to disable quantal builds
<sil2100> Since it makes no sense
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the fundamentals for drawing/rendering with QML an Qt I've sorted... the boilerplate and connecting-the-dots is up next
<mzanetti> kgunn: regarding the link you posted. this works, but usually its cleaner to export the whole object to the QML context and just call its slots like regular function calls.
<mzanetti> kgunn: if you start manually connecting each signal/slot between Qt and QML you'll end up in chaos soon
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<kgunn> mzanetti: got it...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so one tries to keep as much on QML-side as possible
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not really... I prefer keeping as much as possible in C++ and really only to the painting in QML
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that said, opinions may differ on this
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I for one think QML is awesome to paint on the screen, but javascript sucks to implement logic
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... I guess that's a preference I still have to develop as I learn
<MacSlow> mzanetti, although my guts tell me something similar... C++ is code... JavaScript is... *cough* ;)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: +1
<mterry> didrocks, what is the PPA we're using for the phablet autobuilding stuff?
<didrocks> mterry: we don't use a PPA yet for dailies (as it's not bootstrapped)
<mterry> didrocks, but we want to get bootstrapped.  Do we have a planned PPA?  (I guess my question is, how close are we to being able to bootstrap a package for raring?)
<didrocks> mterry: I would use the experimental ppa for this
<didrocks> mterry: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation
<didrocks> as those are new components
<didrocks> just use that one
<mterry> didrocks, heh, maybe throw -donotuse on the end too for good measure
<didrocks> You shouldn't run this ppa.
<didrocks> in the description :p
<didrocks> mterry: can you coordinate with steve about the platform packages?
<didrocks> like qtubuntu or platform api
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, I'm burried on the 100 scopes stuff
<mterry> didrocks, I ask because I have a few components to get autolanding, but wasn't sure if we could start actually enabling them once I cleaned up packaging
<didrocks> mterry: if you can track that, it will be of great help!
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> mterry: oh, they do work? you don't depends on platform api and so on?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, we should start creating the experimental stack
<mterry> didrocks, well that's another problem too  :)
<didrocks> mterry: right, hence the "ping steve" :-)
<mterry> yup
<didrocks> thanks a million!
<didrocks> if not a bazillion :p
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<fginther> sil2100, yo!
<sil2100> fginther: could you maybe disable unity staging auto-landing? Or at least disable it for quantal?
<fginther> sil2100, I should be able to do that
<sil2100> Since unity trunk won't build on quantal anymore sadly, and it indeed is spamming us full with e-mails
<fginther> sil2100, done :-)
<didrocks> fginther: even raring? \o/
<fginther> didrocks, I knew you were going to ask that :-) It's still high on my todo list
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> fginther: I got a 30 minutes discussions with webops this morning because of that btw
<didrocks> fginther: they are really eager for us to remove it
<fginther> didrocks, I guess we can make things a little better by removing quantal from all the staging projects
<fginther> didrocks, a quick fix
<mzanetti> mterry: autopilot tests should now be totally robust even on slow systems
<mzanetti> mterry: if they still fail for you its something else I guess
<mterry> mzanetti, will try again
<mterry> mzanetti, using your phablet-fix-autopilot branch?
<mzanetti> mterry: that should kill the very last issues. whats currently in trunk should be 90% stable
<didrocks> fginther: ok, I can't wait for you to kill staging at least for where we have daily releases!
<bregma> if i bump Unity to 7.0.0, does debian/changelog need to have the 7.0.0daily13.03.15.1-0ubuntu1 format, or will he autolander work with 7.0.0-0ubuntu1 and add its own cruft just fine?  Will the autolander diddle inappropriately with the upstream version like it does elsewhere?
<fginther> didrocks, moved to top of stack
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks loves stack
<didrocks> bregma: please don't do that with the 100 scope projects
<didrocks> bregma: or remerge the 100 scope branch with it
<didrocks> bregma: but it's already difficult to track those parallel changes, so don't add complexity
<didrocks> bregma: the answer to your question is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ :)
<didrocks> btw :p
<didrocks> (bumping the changelog to 7.0.0-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> bregma: no path change, no asset missing?
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1155684 btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155684 in unity (Ubuntu) "[launcher] dragging selected text to the launcher let the icons stucked dimmed" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> confirmed
<didrocks> bribe someone now
<didrocks> ;)
<popey> using the snappy named unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks-0.1daily13.03.15.1ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified.. it's hard wired to search /.config/chromium/Default/Bookmarks - which is okay if you only use one profile. no good if you have more than one...
<popey> in fact I dont seem to get any results from it even if I search for stuff that is in the default profile
<didrocks> bregma: I wonder if we shouldn't bump unity to 7 with this 100 scope features
<didrocks> bregma: it seems people want that :p
<bregma> (1) bump package to 7.0.0 (2) merge 100 scopes (3) branch for raring, with post-raring development on head
<didrocks> bregma: I meant
<didrocks> in the 100 scopes branch, bump package to 7.0.0
<didrocks> and then, one we release that, yeah, branch for raring
<didrocks> bregma: wdyt? ^
<bregma> I don;t think the order of the first two matter so much, as long as it's done and we branch before raring release
<bregma> the advantage of bumping to 7.0 first is it makes reverting slightly, but only very slightly, easier
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, but people are expecting "next unity" to be the smart scope one
<didrocks> bregma: just a question of marketing :p
<bregma> the advantage of bumping after is that downstreams can get the 100 scopes easier, and yes there are downstreams
<didrocks> and no, bumping 7.0 first is making is harder in fact as we have to merge back to 100 ;)
<didrocks> bregma: I'm afraid about the confusion, just that
<bregma> so with the 100 scopes, you've forked the codebase and you're going to merge upstream into the fork, or what?
<didrocks> "you" is not me :)
<didrocks> it's a feature branch
<didrocks> and no
<didrocks> it will be the other way around
<bregma> feature branches should be merged into trunk and not the other way around
<didrocks> the feature branch will be merged back in trunk
<didrocks> that's what I meant
<didrocks> did I say the contrary?
<bregma> if we have to merge 7.0 back to 100, that's merging trunk to the branch
<didrocks> bregma: it's resynchronizing the feature branch with trunk
<didrocks> if you don't do that
<didrocks> and bump the version in distro
<didrocks> and not in the ppa
<didrocks> how will people test unity in the ppa?
<didrocks> the version in the distro will have a higher version
<bregma> OK, I see
<didrocks> bregma: but the finale move, will be in case:
<didrocks> bzr branch trunk
<didrocks> bzr branch feature
<didrocks> cd trunk
<didrocks> bzr merge ../feature
<didrocks> bzr commit
<didrocks> bzr push
<didrocks> in some way :)
<didrocks> in any* case
<didrocks> it's just that it's good to resync the "feature branch" on trunk sometimes
<didrocks> so that code doesn't diverge
<bregma> so from an upstream (me) point of view, the merge order doesn't matter but from a distro point of view (you) it's important
<bregma> so let's plan to bump to 7.0 after the 100 merges
<didrocks> bregma: sounds good to me ;)
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, it's because are testing it
<didrocks> bregma: btw, did you try it? there is no asset-path based?
<bregma> I'm still verifying my bump change doesn't break anything unexpected (rebuilding and installing is slow on my local network)
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> thanks bregma
<didrocks> bregma: look at the asset in the dash in particular
<bregma> do we have a schedule for when the 100 scopes will be merged?
<didrocks> bregma: that's those in a versionned path IIRC
<didrocks> bregma: the 25th
<bregma> mkay
<gusch> Cimi: I broke the loop https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-people-delegate-loader/+merge/152944
<dandrader> mzanetti, I need you to check this https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid/+merge/153599
<mzanetti> dandrader: ack
<dandrader> as I've reorganized the way qmluitests are executed
<dandrader> this might have to consequences on the CI machinery
<dandrader> s/to/some
<mzanetti> dandrader: not totally happy with it
<mzanetti> dandrader: its too much efforts to add a new test this way imho
<dandrader> mzanetti, but how do I solve the import of conflicting plugins?
<mzanetti> dandrader: can you create a method like add_qml_test(target qmlfile importargs)
<mzanetti> dandrader: so that someone adding a test just adds that one line
<dandrader> mzanetti, sounds good. I'll try that
<mzanetti> and that one executes the add_custom_target, adds it to the depends and whatnot
<mzanetti> dandrader: the rest looks great. Should I be worried that you deleted the delegate? without investigating I could immagine its used somewhere
<mzanetti> dandrader: like the apps grid or home grid maybe
<dandrader> mzanetti, all uses of this component provide their own delegate
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. fine then. just wanted to make sure you have checked it
<mzanetti> :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ensuring sanity :)
<didrocks> mhr3: to handle the shopping lens transition: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-home/replace-shopping/+merge/153602
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think issues like that one should have integration tests (hint hint, maybe time to build on that? ;)) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/workaround-xpathselect/+merge/153544
<didrocks> cyphermox: FYI ^
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes. I agree
<mmrazik> didrocks: I know :-/ I was talking about exactly the same with om26er this morning.
<mmrazik> didrocks: autopilot actually works (existing tests). Its vis that is broken (thus hard to write new tests)
<dandrader> mzanetti, another thing: will the CI scripts check all .xml files (with test results) in the root build dir? Or does it check for specific filenames?
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, ok
<mmrazik> dandrader: it checks for *test*.xml (recursively in all dirs IIRC)
<mzanetti> mmrazik: didrocks: I think the very first thing is to clean up the libxpathselect mess
<dandrader> mmrazik, ah, good
<mzanetti> the whole autopilot/ppa is quite a mess right now imho
<didrocks> mzanetti: I agree
<mmrazik> dandrader: find . -name '*test*.xml' -exec cp '{}' "$RESULT_DIR" \;
<didrocks> cyphermox: mterry: btw, no luck in releasing the stacks? we have some in manual upload mode because of packaging changes, other where we need to know why UTAH is failing…
<didrocks> some to relaunch because lp:indicator-bluetooth wasn't correctly set?
 * didrocks sees at les oif, qa, webapps
<didrocks> kenvandine:  ^
<didrocks> least*
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot/faqs/+merge/152864
<kenvandine> didrocks, i won't be able to look at it until after my sdk session
<didrocks> kenvandine: sure, (webapps is blocked for some days though ;))
<kenvandine> days... feels like i just looked at that!
<kenvandine> i suck at watching web pages :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll work on getting that into my routine first thing in the morning :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you know what we can do for making that better?
<didrocks> I think as told the other day mails are not an option
<didrocks> should we have an indicator?
<didrocks> or something like that?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm opened to any suggestion :)
<mterry> didrocks, the past two runs of the unity stack failed due to an xorg crash, which I haven't been able to get bryce or RAOF to look at yet
<mterry> didrocks, actually the the past two but one.  The latest run had too many nvidia failures
<didrocks> mterry: thanks for the info, so I guess the indicator issue on nvidia is the same?
<mterry> sil2100, any guesses on the recent nvidia issues?  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/116/testReport/
<mterry> didrocks, probably?  The xorg crashes were nvidia too
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> thanks mterry, wasn't sure it was looked at :-)
<didrocks> mterry: can you check with cyphermox about the QA/OIF?
<mterry> didrocks, the xorg crash actually seems to have stack symbols, which is suprising
<mterry> didrocks, but not sure there's anything we can do, being nvidia and all
<didrocks> mterry: really? no no no, I don't believe you now! :)
<didrocks> yeah :/
<sil2100> Looking!
<mterry> sil2100, oh!  that's not just nvidia, but across the board
<mhr3> didrocks, btw did you notice we're installing some scopes by default for apps that aren't installed by default?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, I think that's fine
<didrocks> mhr3: it's like "the hooks are there"
<mhr3> is it?
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> mhr3: the scope doesn't depends on the app
<didrocks> so I guess/hope the code is design to only try to fetch the info if the app is installed
<mhr3> but the master scopes might run them
<didrocks> right, but the app is not there
<mhr3> like music master scope will query all music scopes
<sil2100> I'll just finish building something, since I need to restart my session
<didrocks> so as long as the scope doesn't crash if the app is not installed…
<mhr3> which will spawn all the useless python processes
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, maybe the scope should declare what it deps on
<didrocks> mhr3: and the smart scope should be smarter :p
<didrocks> mhr3: but I don't think this is for this cycle
<didrocks> I heared you are a little bit busy :)
<Cimi> gusch, can you test it on the tablet?
<Cimi> does it work?
<gusch> Cimi: ok - one sec
<gusch> Cimi: it shows the logo - do we have the posting time in the data?
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> gusch, the delegate supports it
<gusch> Cimi: I'll check the old delegate again
<Cimi> gusch, but not the lens
<Cimi> gusch, data doesn't arrive
<gusch> Cimi: yes - old looks the same
<gusch> mzanetti: wow - what happened here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/42/console
<cyphermox> mterry: sorry I was out, yeah, I'll finish up oif/qa/indicators, I think indicator-bluetooth should be good to rerun now
<Cimi> gusch, I'll approve when jenkins won't complain :)
<gusch> Cimi: well you could approve anyway - but ok
<gusch> Cimi: any idea what went wrong? Some Libs missing?!?
<Cimi> gusch, I didn't look :)
<gusch> Cimi: I guess I need the help of an QA guy - mzanetti mmrazik ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/42/console
<mzanetti> gusch: I'm checking...
<gusch> mzanetti: thx
<mmrazik> mzanetti: isn't it the thing where Saviq has a fix in another branch?
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ah.. right...
<Saviq> gusch, mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> I saw a comment somewhere. one sec
<Saviq> mzanetti, gusch https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.release-162/+merge/153578 needs to merge
<Saviq> (should be some 5 mins yet)
<gusch> Cimi: I submited again with the other branch as prerequisite https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-people-delegate-loader/+merge/153612
<gusch> mzanetti: still problems on intel https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-people-delegate-loader/+merge/153612
<dandrader> mzanetti, done. added a macro called add_qml_test() (https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid/+merge/153599)
<mzanetti> gusch: I think it just needs to be propagated through the ppa
<mzanetti> dandrader: awesome
<gusch> mzanetti: hmm - ok  - but I can't restart on that jenkins server
<mzanetti> gusch: I'll do
<gusch> mzanetti: thx
<mzanetti> gusch: there are 5 in the build queue... Saviq just started all failing ones again
<Saviq> mzanetti, gusch yeah, they should've worked already, the last one only failed on i386 for some reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, gusch, we only have one armhf builder now, though :/
<Saviq> mterry, please wait for jenkins to vote Approve on MRs before top-approving
<mterry> Saviq, I top-approved to poke jenkins to re-test
<Saviq> mterry, top-approve means it will try and merge, won't run all the CI
<Saviq> mterry, I retriggered the CI jobs anyway
<gusch> ok bye - have a nice weekend
<Saviq> gusch, you too
<mterry> Saviq, that's not how I've believed it works.  Can I get a sanity second opinion?  - my understanding is top-approval when jenkins has most recently rejected the branch will still wait for a jenkins approval, and kick jenkins to do so
<Saviq> mterry, nope, there's two jobs - -autolanding and -ci
<Saviq> mterry, -autolanding doesn't wait for a -ci vote
<Saviq> mterry, -ci will be triggered by new merge request or new commits in the to-be-merged branch
<Saviq> mterry, or manually of course, via the link on the comments
<Saviq> mterry, -autolanding will be triggered as soon as a merge request is top-approved
<mterry> (which doesn't work, last I talked to fginther)
<Saviq> yeah, you need to go to the private instance, unfortunately
<mterry> Saviq, oh.  so wait.  What did I do wrong then?  -ci already approved.  -autolanding failed because of a transient error.  I was re-approving to kick -autolanding
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, in that case I re-trigger CI before top-approving
<Saviq> 'cause the transient error might have impacted what CI does, but not what autolanding does
<mterry> Saviq, I guess I'm confused on that point.
<mterry> Saviq, there were no code changes, so I'm not sure what -ci would do differently (I mean, trunk has changed...)
<mterry> but that's a race condition regardless
<mterry> which I imagine is what -autolanding is for
<Saviq> mterry, at least IIUC, CI can run more tests than -autolanding
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you can clear me on the above ^?
<mterry> Saviq, sure...  but -ci already approved the branch
<mterry> Saviq, you seem to be saying that when -autolanding fails, always re-run both for safety's sake?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but there was a problem with autolanding - some dependencies changed in that instance
<Saviq> mterry, I just like to see green in the votes table before top-approving
<Saviq> mterry, and yeah, re-run CI to see if everything's back to normal - only then top-approve again
<mterry> Saviq, and to restart -autolanding without top-approving, I would need to poke someone?
<Saviq> mterry, no, restart just -ci
<mterry> Or you're saying, restart -ci by poke, then top-approve?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> autolanding will fail anyway if there's no top-approve
<mterry> OK...  I guess I'm still a little unclear on when one knows to restart -ci, but will try your suggestion of "always"
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, if there's "Needs fixing" from Jenkins - investigate and re-trigger, always :)
<Saviq> only then top-approve
<mterry> Saviq, sure, but the needs-fixing was from -autoland, not -ci
<mterry> they both use the same continuous-integration review tag
<Saviq> mterry, but the failure comment shows what failed
<Saviq> anyway, it's Approved now from -ci anyway ;)
<Saviq> -anyway
<mterry> yar, just top-approved again
<mterry> Saviq, sorry anyway, was trying to be helpful  :)
<Saviq> mterry, that's fine
<mterry> Saviq, if it's "bad" to top-approve without a more recent -ci run, can we disallow skipping that?  (I mean, have a top-approval with a failed -autolanding trigger both -ci and -autolanding instead of just -autolanding)
<mterry> Seems dangerous to have developers accidentally skipping safety protocols
<Saviq> mterry, good question, we could make sure all votes are "Approve" before autolanding
<Saviq> or at least that Jenkins's vote is Approve, will raise that with QA next week
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-16
<e11bits> is there some alternative for xmotd that integrates well with unity?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-17
<me> UNITY SUCKS!
<cwayne> is there a public ppa for unity 7?
<mibofra> oh , finally I'm here XD
<mibofra> hi everyone
<mibofra> can I autohide the bottom unity panel?
<thumper> what bottom unity panel?
<mibofra> the panel where is the global menu and the others indicators
<thumper> so that would be the top panel then...
<thumper> and the answer is "not yet"
<mibofra> thumper, yes the top (I don't know why I've said bottom XD)
<mibofra> thumper, so I've to integrate a game with the global menu
<thumper> but "Real Soon Now"
<thumper> no, it is not shown if a game is in full screen mode
<thumper> full screen apps sit on top
<mibofra> thumper, but from teeworlds I can't turn it on windowed mode from full screen one; I can do it but first I've to change the mode and restart the game
<mibofra> teeworlds.com
<mibofra> thumper, it's hard to integrate a program into the global menu?
<mibofra> or better is it hard :))
<thumper> it shouldn't be too hard
<thumper> however I'm not a dev on this
<mibofra> thumper, ok, I'll come back tomorrow, see you :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-10
<Saviq> mornin'
<Saviq> what did I miss? ;)
<Zhenech> [GitHub] Subscribed to credativ/puppet-anysyncd notifications
<Zhenech> ups
<mhr3> Mirv, btw do you have mediascanner2 in the qt5.2 transition? we added a qml plugin to it very recently, so it probably needs rebuild
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not much i'd say
<Saviq> mhr3, does it use private headers? if not - it should not need rebuilding
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool beanz
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't think what Thomi says makes any sense, or at least any sense for my problem
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i guess all i have left is debug this stuff myself?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, but doesn't it need to relink against the core5a binary?
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, right, damn ABI break
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you think your issue is not what I described?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you say objectName evaluation is "not taken into account" or something
<tsdgeos> i say "the object is simply not there"
<tsdgeos> or not updated at all
<tsdgeos> i can scroll a list and autopilot vis will still show the old children
<tsdgeos> even after restarting autopilot vis
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I might not have read into your email properly
<tsdgeos> well i did not add that extra info (the objects not updating)
<tsdgeos> but still it can't be waht you say
<tsdgeos> since i have
<tsdgeos> objectName: foo + index
<tsdgeos> and all children names are
<tsdgeos> fooNumber
<tsdgeos> and the index is not really changed there
<tsdgeos> so all items have the evaluation
<tsdgeos> just one at least is missing
<tsdgeos> of course it still could be something similar to what you say but i don't think it may be the easiest explanation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I was saying (the problem we encountered) was that ap managed to select a object0 before it became object1 after the binding got updated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, but how can that cause object0 not existing at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, it can't
<tsdgeos> and that's what i'm seeing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, as I said I might not have read your email properly - was Sunday evening after all ;D
<tsdgeos> sure :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, please reply to my email saying I'm full of shit
<Saviq> oh yay, no WiFi after flashing...
<Mirv> mhr3: incidentally, I found out about mediascanner2 on Friday and I've just built it
<mhr3> Mirv, very well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so back to my question, do you have any clue how/where to start debugging that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me looks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, and we discovered some compiz regression that made some tests fail
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/vjog_compiz_workaround
<tsdgeos> basically it's not obeying window sizing sometimes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm after applying the patch on top of new-scopes-cleanup it doesn't seem to unlock the screen even... does it work for you?
<tsdgeos> it was defenitely working on friday
<tsdgeos> yeah works today too
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066602/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm doing this with 5.0 though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm on 5.0 currently, too
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> and you get stuck on greeter when rnning autopilot?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> try again? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like it's looking for the home scope and fails
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you up to date?
<tsdgeos> or maybe i didn't push
<tsdgeos> that can very well be
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you have any luck with autopilot?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, actually it didn't switch to apps scope on startup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, s/didn't/doesn't/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, i thinking i have found an autopilot bug, proving it is hard though
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did you manage to get past the "everything fails" point?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nothing left for pushing here
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I stop when you told me you were dealing wih it :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> I can try again now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the "switch to apps on startup" seems somewhat flaky :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just read your mail
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weird, never had that problem on friday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when did this dashcategory error start?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i have no clue
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's a new scopes error or also in trunk?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the test works in trunk but the whole QML tree is different, so that proves nothing
<Saviq> biab
<om26er> tsdgeos, are you taking new-scopes introduced regressions as bugs or should I wait for it to first land in trunk ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: if it is indeed a regression/bug, sure
<om26er> sure, the scrolling in the Apps scope have apparently become much jerky on my mako -- will report in lp.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok they fail for trunk here as well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on a different machine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have this QQuickLoader.isCurrent failed error
<tsdgeos> no idea :
<tsdgeos> you'll have to try to dig more yourself
<tsdgeos> otoh it should not be that hard for us to run the autopilot tests
<Cimi> yeah :(
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are you trying to
<Cimi> understand as well?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no, it works for me, i'm fixing the tests in new-scopes that don't work because of the code changes
<Cimi> @unity who else has issues with autopilot run unity8 ?
 * mzanetti has *always* issues with AP :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you run
<mzanetti> Cimi: I fiddled a while with it last week and got it to run eventually
<Cimi> autopilot run unity8 > log
 * mzanetti tries
<Cimi> then a nice grep FAIL log | pastebinit :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: anything you're interested in particular?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't want to run all of them now because they either fail or It'll mess up my desktop if I kill my notification system
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, the QQuickLoader.isCurrent thing, AFAICT, is dash not switching to Apps on startup
<Cimi> I'm replying to a mail, will be back soon :)
<Cimi> and reply to you :)
<Cimi> Saviq, so we have a fix for that
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's something I found just today with tsdgeos's cleanup branch
<Cimi> Saviq, weird
<Cimi> Saviq, I have that bug with trunk
<Cimi> ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, well, if you're going "autopilot run unity8", you're not actually running trunk most probably, but the system-wide installed version
<Saviq> Cimi, you need `make -C install`, `PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8` to run the local build
<Saviq> always check out what autopilot says ni "loading tests from..."
<Saviq> in
<Cimi> Saviq, oh!!
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, nevermind :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually now i'm having a problem with the correct scope not being loaded, it's sad, isCurrent is true, but it's not really the current one, having a look
<mzanetti> didrocks: when you have some time, could you please review the packaging changes in here and related branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/new-screenshot-and-focusing-api/+merge/199810
<didrocks> mzanetti: sure, will do in ~20, that's ok?
<mzanetti> didrocks: not urgent at all
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> mzanetti: hum, where are your packaging change? :)
<didrocks> or the diff isn't correct?
<mzanetti> didrocks: well, it's only bumping unity-application-iml version
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah ok, that part that we marshmall
<mzanetti> didrocks: and the others bump their "Provides" and "Requires" accordingly
<mzanetti> so yeah, that's the question. is that enough?
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, that's perfect :)
<mzanetti> nice, thanks
<didrocks> mzanetti: yw, commented (to +1)
<mzanetti> purrfect
<mzanetti> greyback: jfi ^
<greyback> mzanetti: ack from me so
<kgunn> mhall119: mornin', hey i put in for 2 sessions at uds...and they're still in "proposed" can you help get them on the calednar?
<kgunn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/kgunn72/meetings
<mhall119> kgunn: what track?
<mhall119> kgunn: you need to get a track lead to approve it and schedule it
<mhall119> track leads are listed here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/tracks
<kgunn> mhall119: thanks
<MacSlow> mterry, did you have better luck with the newer version of the egl-spinner or didn't you try yet?
<mterry> MacSlow, I didn't try yet...  Let me do that
<elopio> tsdgeos: is there something I can do to help with the autopilot updates?
<tsdgeos> elopio: i'm on it, just need some more time to debug some stuff
<elopio> tsdgeos: ok, let me know if you need a hand.
<MacSlow> mterry, vanvugt tried it earlier today on his mako too and it worked there too.
<tsdgeos> tx
<mterry> MacSlow, hrm
<MacSlow> mterry, I hope you'll have better luck this time around
<MacSlow> mterry, when it crashes again a backtrace would be helpful if you can get one
<mterry> MacSlow, I did find where it crashed...  But will see if it happens again
<mterry> MacSlow, works like a charm  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, rev7 with the text-rendering?!
<mterry> MacSlow, yup.  might as well merge that into the shared USC branch then
<MacSlow> mterry, awesome!
<mterry> MacSlow, has Christina seen this yet / had a chance to comment?
<mterry> MacSlow, I know she was OK with the general idea, but curious about details
<MacSlow> mterry, I cc'ed here in the last email (~30 minutes ago) which has a link to the latest video... so I hope she'll reply with some feedback
<mterry> cool
<MacSlow> mterry, from my side it basically just cleaning up the code and making it nicer to maintain... so I would (after that) hand off to you and trun back to notification-duties.
<mterry> MacSlow, sure
<MacSlow> mterry, although I _love_ GL! :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> MacSlow, well if Christina wants changes you can dive back into it  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, I take any excuse to do that :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, you didn't read that *waves.hands* ;)
<greyback> kgunn: in "alsamixer", if you hit F5, there's a "mic boost" option, maybe you can turn it down?
<Cimi> mhr3, dednick btw, tomorrow we can meet 1pm in front of brixton tube station
<dednick> Cimi: ok. cool
<mhr3> Cimi, ok
<Cimi> kgunn, if you want to stay in mumble, maybe we can try different settings, or later when you have time
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq
<Cimi> cimi@vostro:~/Development/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/builddir$ grep -B 3 FAIL LOG | pastebinit
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067998/
<tsdgeos> thats' bad
<tsdgeos> stuff like test_passphrase_screen_wrong_password should be passing
<Saviq> yeah, something weird with shift, too - "FFFFFf" instead of "FFFFFF"
<tsdgeos> i'm down to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068005/ failing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, some context?
<Cimi> grep -B3 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do you mean some context?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, apart the error
<Cimi> sorry
<Cimi> the name of the failing test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I run tests  with > log
<tsdgeos> Cimi: they fail because they are checking toatlly wrong stuff
<Cimi> then I grep -B3 FAIL log
 * greyback needs to run to bank, bbiab
<mzanetti> dandrader: so, this Model of apps, that's still the ApplicationManager, right?
<kgunn> Cimi: i got about 10 min...wanna try real quick
<kgunn> mumble
<tsdgeos> and actually the 4 are basically the same
<tsdgeos> the preview opening doesn't work
<tsdgeos> because we changed the way preview opening works
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it's a simple ListModel of qml items
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's a list model of MirSurfaceItems (qquick items holding mir surface gl textures)
<dandrader> mzanetti, then ListView has a Window.qml delegate that takes a suface and reparent it to itself
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, but shouldnt the MirSurfaceItems be the Delegates?
<mzanetti> and the model still hold ApplicationInfo objects?
<mhr3> Cimi, l4d or l4d2? :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: at least that's what I though of when doing the right edge
<Cimi> mhr3, l4d2
<mzanetti> dandrader: so all we'd need to do in that case would be to replace "Image" with "MirSurfaceItem" in the SpreadDelegate.qml
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, MirSurfaceItems are created from the qpa/cpp/appMan side. it essentially wraps a gl texture that's bound to a mir (EGL) surface
<dandrader> mzanetti, so that the qml side can manipulate that texture as a QQuickItem fairly easily,
<mzanetti> ok... so the ApplicationInfo objects will become MirSurfaceItems?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, they're are still there
<mzanetti> but then we have 2 models
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok... I think I understand
<mzanetti> but is that really way to go?
<dandrader> mzanetti, the concept of an application is one thing, more abstract, a client surface is another one
<mzanetti> yeah.
<mzanetti> that's why I said, the MirSurfaceItems should be the delegates
<dandrader> mzanetti, and stage wants to arrange an shuffle around surfaces/client windows
<mzanetti> but the stage still needs to represent all running apps
<mzanetti> and not some other model of surfaces
<mzanetti> dandrader: so we can't create such MirSurfaceItems in QML as we like?
<mzanetti> for example, one in the app-spread, one in the runningappsgrid etc
<mzanetti> but still showing the same surface
<dandrader> mzanetti, at the moment no. mir tells the QPA that there's new surface and then QPA creates a MirSurfaceItem that makes use of it, so that the mir surface can be used by the QML scene
<dandrader> mzanetti, then QPA informs the QML side that there's a new MirSurfaceItem available
<dandrader> mzanetti, QML side (unity8) then reparents it to the view delegate to have it on the scene
<mzanetti> dandrader: what I mean is this: I'm ok if we need to create such MirSurfaceItems somewhere in C++, but I don't think we should only have that model available in qml... Can't we wrap that somehow? So that I can just say this in QML:
<mzanetti> AppSurface { appId: "foobar" }
<mzanetti> and that then just finds its MirSurfaceItem somehow and paints its contents in the AppSurface {} item
<mzanetti> so we can still do things like:
<mzanetti> ListView { model: ApplicationManager; delegate: AppSurface { appId: model.appId } }
<mzanetti> otherwise this sounds like a hugely complex thing to me to match surfaces with apps in QML all over the place
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think it would be good if you checked out the current stage code to get an idea on how that all fits together
<mzanetti> dandrader: what is the current stage code?
<dandrader> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity8/mirCompositor
<mzanetti> ok. I'll check it out
<dandrader> mzanetti, also an application can have many surfaces (on the desktop at least)
<mzanetti> dandrader: true... but that doesn't really invalidate my point
<dandrader> just something to keep in mind
<mzanetti> yeah, sure
<greyback> someone do me a favour please: run "xev | grep -A 3 KeyRelease" and hit SysReq
<Zhenech> greyback, http://paste.debian.net/86897/
<greyback> Zhenech: perfect, thank you
<Zhenech> it's a thinkpad, so I actually pressed Fn+PrtSc if that matters
 * greyback has almost managed to remap his macbook's eject key to sysreq
<greyback> Zhenech: I've a macbook, no such key so playing with remapping
<greyback> I've mapped eject to printscreen, which is close :)
<Zhenech> post it on the web, newer thinkpads miss that one too
<greyback> will do
<tsdgeos> eean: is it ok for you if i kill the get_details autopilot tests? they don't do much, do they?
<tsdgeos> what?
<tsdgeos> eean: sorry
<tsdgeos> elopio: read ↑↑↑↑
<elopio> tsdgeos: I need that to check the application details shown on the click scope
<elopio> if you remove the test, I might break the helper without noticing
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<tsdgeos> elopio: ↑↑
<tsdgeos> not sure i understand what you men
<tsdgeos> mean
<MacSlow> mterry, pushed rev8 of the egl-spinner, which should be easier to read and alter. Until we get feedback from Design, I'll leave it as-is. If you run into any issues just ping me.
<mterry> MacSlow, thank you!
<MacSlow> mterry, yw
<elopio> tsdgeos: I mean that if something changes on unity and get_details doesn't return what I expect it to return
<elopio> then the click scope tests will start failing without a clear reason
<elopio> why do you want to remove them?
<tsdgeos> elopio: because i don't see the point
<tsdgeos> i mean it's not testing anything else than "we're showing stuff on screen"
<elopio> tsdgeos: it's testing that get_helpers returns the title, the subtitle and the description.
<elopio> the real user tests is in the click scope, where we check that the title, subtitle and description match the ones of the application we are opening.
<elopio> but lets say we remove this test in unity.
<elopio> and for some reason, unity no longer shows the description anymore.
<elopio> without the test, we are with no clue about how it will affect other tests that might be using the helper.
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so you're using that helper from somewhere else?¿?
<tsdgeos> elopio: ↑ ?
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes. On the unity-scope-click suite.
<elopio> tsdgeos: all the things you will see with tests in test_emulators.py are because I'm using them somewhere else.
<tsdgeos> elopio: well
<tsdgeos> that sucks
<tsdgeos> i mean i suck probably :D
<elopio> they are not user tests, just to make sure that the helpers remain working.
<tsdgeos> is that documented?
<tsdgeos> because i had no idea
<tsdgeos> elopio: maybe it's better you fix those tests then
<tsdgeos> those = unity8
<tsdgeos> because i'm not going to go over unity-scope-click suite and fix them to work with new-scopes
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes, mzanetti told me to add a big comment on test_emulators.py explaining it.
<elopio> it's after the copyright.
<mzanetti> poor elopio... first needed to convince mzanetti and now tsdgeos :D
<elopio> tsdgeos: you won't need to go over unity-scope-click suite as long as you keep the signatures of the helpers.
<tsdgeos> elopio: i can't keep the signature of the helpers
<tsdgeos> because everything has changed in previews
<tsdgeos> it's a different world
<elopio> and if you have to break a signature, then you talk to the devs of the scope tests, and coordinate with them the updates.
<tsdgeos> right
<elopio> in this case, I'm the dev of the scope tests :)
<tsdgeos> i don't want to do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't want to do what?
<tsdgeos> be a good citizen
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> feeling moody today
<tsdgeos> sorry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, those helpers are ours, we need to commit to them, and yeah try and maintain the signatures, but obviously in this case we'll need to break them
<Saviq> click scope tests will need to be redone just as well
<elopio> tsdgeos: I'm here to help with whatever you need.
<elopio> I'm used to moody devs, don't worry ;)
<tsdgeos> elopio: well basically
<tsdgeos> the get_details thing doesn't apply anymore
<tsdgeos> since you can have a random number of stuff in a preview
<tsdgeos> there is not just one title
<elopio> tsdgeos: what I suppose we should do is to make it specific for the application preview.
<tsdgeos> you can have 10 of them
<elopio> tsdgeos: the application preview will still return title, subtitle and description, right?
<Saviq> elopio, I don't think so, that knowledge needs to move towards the click apps scope
<tsdgeos> the application preview doesn't exist in our autopilot world
<Saviq> elopio, it's the scope that decides what will be displayed, we have no control over it, effectively
<tsdgeos> is just a preview the same it was
<tsdgeos> that sentence made no sense
<tsdgeos> is just a preview as the others
<tsdgeos> so that's why i want to remove the whole get_details thing
<elopio> tsdgeos, Saviq: yes, so we need to move this get_details to the autopilot helpers that live in unity-scope-click
<tsdgeos> i don't think it makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we need to facilitate that ↑↑
<elopio> tsdgeos: then, I agree with you that it needs to be removed.
<elopio> just, we need to be in sync so the tests in unity-scope-click are broken just for a little time.
<Saviq> elopio, or not at all, we can land them together with new-scopes
<elopio> tsdgeos: remove the helper, remove the test, and when we have all the other helpers working, I will  prepare a branch for the scope.
<tsdgeos> elopio: cool thanks
<elopio> tsdgeos: thanks to you.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: elopio: i just pushed something that makes the last tests i had written down as not passing pass again, hopefully it should not regress the rest of the tests
<tsdgeos> will check first thing tomorrow in the morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, tried hi-dpi Unity7? worth checking out probably :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's in the archive already, iiuc
<bschaefer> Saviq, yup it is, dont open the dash or hud though :)
<popey> is there an easy way on current build of unity 8 on nexus 7 to get the sidestage, or do I need the bleeding edge stuff shown at MWC?
<Saviq> popey, no, no easy way, and it won't be enabled soon either, it was using a hack to rotate the shell, which we need to replace with a proper implementation
<popey> Saviq: thought so, thanks
<kgunn> mhall119: ok...so i got my sessions approved but not scheduled
<kgunn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/all/
<kgunn> see i'm listed here...but no date/time
<kgunn> any ideas (day before :)
<mhall119> kgunn: still up to the track lead to schedule it
<kgunn> ug...they've all gone home
<hitsujiTMO> kgunn: any one i've clicked on has a time
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, yours is the only one without a time
<mhr3> mhall119, do you use your @canonical mail?
<mhall119> mhr3: sometimes, why?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-11
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, didn't try unity7 lately
<tsdgeos> oh man,  i left yesterday thinking all autopilot tests were passing
<tsdgeos> and now i'm back to lots of them failing
 * tsdgeos cries in his corner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they almost work for me
<tsdgeos> good stuff:)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, after your workaround :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the comment of = -1, = 0 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> yeah i thought i had fixed that
<tsdgeos> but no
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how did you get from all failing to some failing only?
<tsdgeos> what was wrong?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm checking now
<Cimi> redoing all of them
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i pushed a small change
<tsdgeos> somehow we were testing for a scope that was there when i tested
<tsdgeos> but not anymore
<karni> Hey guys. phone-right-edge was last built on Feb 21st. We're not rebuilding it?
<tsdgeos> so i went for another one that is there now :S
<mzanetti> karni: what do you need from that one?
<karni> mzanetti: I would like up-to-date ubuntu with new-scopes face. How would I go about that?
<karni> use demo-stuff ppa instead?
<karni> nope, not that one
<mzanetti> karni: hmm... I guess right now you'd have to build it yourself...
<mzanetti> karni: and most likely also resolve conflicts between new scopes and right edge if you want both
<karni> that's a pity
<mzanetti> karni: but it looks good that I'll get the right edge stuff approved into trunk really soon
<karni> I don't need right edge. I need new scopes on up to date Ubuntu
<Saviq> karni, unity8 from demo-stuff should be good enough
<karni> Saviq: ok!
<karni> mzanetti: Saviq: thanks guys
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7072621/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're outdated?
<tsdgeos> i changed com.canonical.scopes.onlinescopes
<Cimi> let me update
<tsdgeos> and Title.0
<tsdgeos> maybe i didn't push
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i just pushed to r723
<tsdgeos> make sure you have that one
<Cimi> I'm updating
<karni> I do unity8 -mousetouch & on desktop, and icons are not clicable. known issue?
<karni> categories expand correctly, I can swipe with mouse as well. not click icons, though.
<karni> tsdgeos: Saviq: ↑
 * karni wanted to test online accounts in unity8 on desktop
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> works here
 * karni updates
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> you mean unity8 as desktop shell?
<karni> tsdgeos: I don't know, this is highly confusing :D Just follosing desktop instructions of demo-stuff https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff
<karni> I launch unity8 -mousetouch & in terminal
<karni> tsdgeos: yes, I can unlock, scroll, expand categories, but click/longclick with mouse dont work
<tsdgeos> karni: i guess running ./run has the same problem, no?
<karni> um
<karni> tsdgeos: you want me to try ./run from trunk?
 * karni will try
<tsdgeos> karni: ah, you're running unity8 from packages :D
<tsdgeos> karni: preferably from new scopes, but trunk works too
<karni> well, ./run from trunk won't let me unlock (because I'm suing a mouse?)
<karni> *using
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<karni> it unlocks then slides back
<tsdgeos> no, using a mouse works fine just fine in trunk + ./run
<karni> but then, I see old icons
<karni> let me try with new-scopes
<tsdgeos> right
<karni> tsdgeos: yes, same problem in new-scopes. icons don't react to mouse click.
<tsdgeos> karni: meaning you get no preview, etc?
<mhr3> dpm, ping?
<karni> tsdgeos: yes. tab bar works fine, swiping works, but icons are just dead. no reaction to mouse.
<karni> well, I think I'll have to stick to working on the desktop for time being. icons are not only problem, online accounts does not want to create github account, while on desktop it shows up properly.
<karni> and I can open accounts from system-settings on desktop
<Saviq> karni, console output when clicking / longpressing would be interesting
<tsdgeos> i'm confused now :D
<tsdgeos> are you running on desktop or not?
<karni> there's no output when I click icons
<karni> after I ./run it
<karni> is there some -v switch?
<tsdgeos> maybe didn't understood that last sentence correctly but it seems to me you say that it both works and not works in the desktop :D
<Saviq> karni, no, should work fine, I'll have a look in a bit
<karni> tsdgeos: I am. I mean I can open system-settings from terminal, but I can't develop a scope - online accounts dont work on the phone the way I need, and clicking doesn't work on desktop.
<karni> Saviq: thank you
<karni> *clicking doesn't work on the desktop
<dpm> hi mhr3
<Saviq> karni, does the github account show up under gnome-control-center / Online Accounts? can you add it there?
<mhr3> dpm, hey, any chance you can update the scopes api docs on duc? michael does that usually for us, but well.. you're here now :)
<karni> Saviq: I can add it when I run system-settings -> Accounts. It doesn't show up when I use gnome-control-center -> Online Accounts
<karni> wait, let me try again with gnome-control-center
<karni> scratch that. Saviq, yes, it does show up in System Settings (gnome-control-center) -> Online Accounts
<karni> Saviq: want me to send those github account plugin files?
<Saviq> karni, no, unrelated
<karni> lp:githubuntu
<karni> so, it only doesn't show up on the phone
<Saviq> karni, in *theory* it should work in both, but e.g. U1 is more complicated, so only works on phone
<karni> right.
<dpm> mhr3, for the html docs, this should happen automatically as soon as there is a new -docs package available. Do we have one containing the new API docs already?
<dpm> mhr3, going forward, and this is one of the points that I want to discuss on the UDS session, we want the doxygen docs to be imported into d.u.c directly instead of publishing the raw html
<mhr3> dpm, no, we can't land because of the qt transition
<karni> tsdgeos: Saviq: long press does work when ./run from new-scopes branch. only click on icon (on the desktop, ./run new-scopes) does not work.
<Saviq> karni, activation might not work indeed, depends on the result
<Saviq> karni, i.e. apps won't get launched, but files, http should open
<karni> ah yes, click in ebay does work indeed
<karni> great!
<karni> Saviq: thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, so, fire extinguished? ;)
<mhr3> dpm, and yea, i know that's the plan... but i guess that will still take a while
<dpm> mhr3, if you've got it in a PPA, we could still publish it. That said, given the fact that we need to update all of the docs in the next couple of weeks, I'd suggest to wait for the landing and getting the docs automatically published, rather than doing it now and doing extra work. Does that sound ok to you?
<karni> Saviq: yes. would be great to have online accounts work as expected, but I suppose this is not at all your area :) do you guys know who works online accounts?
<karni> I'll ask in u1-internal
<mhr3> dpm, wanted the docs to be in slightly more consumable state during uds
<Saviq> karni, mardy is one, kenvandine worked on them before, but think he's focused on content hub now
<karni> ah, mardy. okay! will try to get hold of him :)
<dpm> mhr3, if you can point me to a PPA, I can look at getting them published from there, instead of the archive, but it will probably have to wait until tomorrow
<mhr3> dpm, i could build it in a ppa, but a one scopes session is already today
<mhr3> dpm, should appear in https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/+archive/staging shortly
<dpm> mhr3, what's the name of the binary package providing the html docs in that ppa?
<mhr3> dpm, libunity-scopes-doc
<dpm> ok
<mhr3> dpm, it didn't build yet though
<dpm> yes, I saw it pending build
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7072891/
<dpm> mhr3, ok, let me know when the package builds. I've now set everything up in the server, so that the docs can be published before the session today
<mhr3> dpm, will do, thx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmmm
<tsdgeos> work for me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do you see running the tests?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm a point that all qmluitests and autopilot tests work me in new-scopes-cleanup, do you mind joining Cimi on running them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've used 5.0 for this btw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> want me to switch to 5.2 and see what happens?
<tsdgeos> or let's do that afterwards?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it looks like switching scopes is not right
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you record a video?
<Cimi> maybe
<tsdgeos> either that or fix it, your call ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fix it :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm testing on my second ubuntu machine
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i'll test your patch :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have no patch :D
<Cimi> hopefully will have until I realise what's wrong
<Cimi> still in testing mode
<tsdgeos> Cimi: when you have it :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i had a problem in those tests if some notification pops up, seems to break because the mouse moving seems to happen over the notification, make sure it's not that
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and i also had a problem with not enough horizontal mouse movement happening a while back, and had to increase the x move, maybe you still need more ¿?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now works °_°
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's not reliable
<tsdgeos> it works pretty well here even looped
<Cimi> andnow doesn't
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which test are you running specifically?
<Cimi> PYTHONPATH=../tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_scope_to_the_right
<mhr3> Saviq, aware of a non-virtualized ppa where i can quickly build something?
<Saviq> mhr3, demo-stuff
<Saviq> mhr3, or ppa:unity-team
<mhr3> Saviq, besides demo-stuff :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑↑
<mhr3> Saviq, something's missing there :)
<Saviq> mhr3, nope
<Saviq> mhr3, == ppa:unity-team/ppa
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa/
<mhr3> the /ppa was ;)
<mhr3> didn't know that's the default
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it is
<Saviq> nw
<Cimi> tsdgeos, works on osx with vm but not with real ubuntu
<Cimi> tsdgeos, could it be related to mouse input?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, difference is that on osx I have all scopes, ebay and shopping, not on the vm
<Cimi> maybe I have demo ppa
<tsdgeos> it works fine here
<tsdgeos> only breaks when you talk to me :D
<tsdgeos> because of the notification thing
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> it could be a race too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you try running that same test in trunk?
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, works
<Cimi> mhr3, get hungry!
<tsdgeos> all the time or just randomly like in new-scopes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, all times
<mhr3> Cimi, heh, /me almost rdy to leave home
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so yeah, give it a try at fixing it, it works fine for me all the time
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073118/
<Saviq> Cimi, did you rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes.carousel-dinamic-fallback/+merge/207451 somewhere yet?
<mhr3> dpm, non-arm pkg ready @ ppa:unity-team/ppa - sorry had to move it to different ppa cause i forgot our tests don't pass in virtualized ppas
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746 that it?
<Cimi> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> tsdgeos, trunk passes for me
<Cimi> oh, new revision for new scopes
 * Cimi pulls
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will fix after lunch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm sprinting with mhr3 and dednick at mines :)
<tsdgeos> cool
<Cimi> canonical engineers office :)
<Cimi> we have beers and much faster internet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm testShell from cleanup segfaults here :/
<Saviq> in fake indicators...
<elopio> mzanetti: ping. Can you take a look here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/qml_tests/+merge/210346
<mzanetti> elopio: ok
<mzanetti> elopio: first of all. thanks soooo much for this
<elopio> mzanetti: thanks to you. I had your pdf from the lightning talk and your dev week video all the time :)
<mzanetti> nice :)
<elopio> I just would like it better if it wasn't javascript, but it's cool.
<mzanetti> heh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay, only one qmltest fail https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1333/?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ap tests suggest scope-registry doesn't react to the custom signal still, we might temporarily go for "initctl start scope-registry" in our pre-start (just to check the result)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but mako looks good!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only two failures are due to the 5.0 crasher
<mzanetti> elopio: done.
<mzanetti> elopio: I did some more detailed explaining as usual as I imagine you want some more feedback on those first tries
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, thanks. I'll take a look.
<kgunn> Saviq: greyback hey guys, any thoughts on what's happening with the crash on 1st boot ? do we need to take the bitter revert pill ?
<greyback> kgunn: I've tracked down *a* crash problem, know how to fix, working on it now. With luck, that's it
<Saviq> kgunn, was QML deleting the object from under QSharedPointer, fyi
<elopio> mzanetti: I will also need some help to run the qml tests as part of the make check. Can you give me a hand with that?
<kgunn> oh cool !
<Saviq> elopio, GL is required
<Saviq> elopio, so make check isn't a good target, autopkgtest more so
<kgunn> well not cool qml deletes objs out from under QSharedPointer, but cool we found it
<Saviq> elopio, with xvfb-run -s "screen 0 1024x768x24"
<Saviq> kgunn, http://qt-project.org/wiki/SharedPointersAndQmlOwnership
<elopio> it sounds good as part of autopkgtest, right.
<mzanetti> elopio: of course
<Saviq> elopio, the x24 is required, otherwise gallium can't do virtual gl
<elopio> Saviq: but it can be a cmake task too, right? Like make qmltests
<Saviq> elopio, yeah
<Saviq> elopio, I was playing with the idea of making a helper that would run the test one at a time (or at least suite one at a time) and record it from xvfb and put it in artifacts
<Saviq> elopio, but didn't get there yet
<Saviq> elopio, if you do, please please let us know :)
<elopio> Saviq: record in video?
<Saviq> elopio, and we really need a common place for the QmlTest.cmake and such ;)
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, recordmydesktop, as autopilot does it
<Saviq> elopio, always helpful for debugging
<kgunn> just skimming that puts me in awe of you guys
<elopio> Saviq: but the qmltestrunner tests are generally too fast to look at them.
<elopio> I'm not sure how it would look in slow motion, maybe it could work.
<Saviq> elopio, it depends on the test, we (unity8) have plenty that are lookable at
<Saviq> elopio, also, xvfb is slower and does no transitions, so should actually show the few frames the test does
<Saviq> elopio, but that also means you need to take better care with the tests (especially the more complicated ones) to make them pass under xvfb
<elopio> Saviq: sounds good. I'm using ubuntu-ui-toolkit as the place for all the common autopilot helpers.
<elopio> for me, that's also a good place for all the qml test helpers.
<Saviq> elopio, on the plus side, should increase reproducability between jenkins and dev machines
<Saviq> elopio, could be a good place indeed, testing is after all part of our sdk
<mzanetti> greyback: packages for you :) https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/right-edge-pkgs.tar.bz2
<greyback> mzanetti: nice, thanks. Hope to get to it in ~1 hour
<dandrader> greyback, so, I was talking to mzanettt. Will change qpa-mirserver code so that the QPA (SurfaceManager?) gives to QML a QMirSurfaceTextureProvider instead of a MirSurfaceItem. That's to enable multiple QQuickItems to display the same mir surface in the scene graph. E.g. a Window in the Stage and a RunningApplicationTile in the RunningApplicationsGrid showing the same mir surface texture. that removed the need and overhead of taking snapshots
<dandrader> greyback, think that approach would work?
<greyback> dandrader: I'm not fond of passing the raw QMirSurfaceTextureProvider to QML. It won't have information like the Application it belongs to, or it's parent surface, etc.
<greyback> dandrader: I'd prefer an intermediary, maybe just "MirSurface" that contains all the surface information (and it's application information), which could be used for QML to create a MirSurfaceItem
<greyback> would also be able to manage the buffers, as we only want to use 1 new buffer per frame, not per instance of the MirSurfaceItem
<greyback> dandrader: but while I think it's overall a good idea, I don't think we need it right now
<mhr3> dpm, docs looks good, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, scope-registry (or smart proxy, for that matter) don't start on the new upstart event yet, do they?
<mhr3> Saviq, trunk/distro doesn't, but once we land 0.4 it will
<Saviq> mhr3, k, that's what I thought
<didrocks> Saviq: didn't see my question about getting an update on the unity8 crash (or maybe I missed your answer)?
<Saviq> om26er, hey, I saw we jumped the gun on the unity8 unlock changes? is there a plan?
<Saviq> didrocks, greyback found the issue, working on a fix now
<didrocks> oh excellent! unity-mir?
<Saviq> didrocks, missed your q indeed
<didrocks> no worry :)
<om26er> Saviq, now using process_helpers from unity8. and plan ?
<dpm> mhr3, cool :)
<Saviq> om26er, ah, I saw on Friday there was a problem (i.e. unity8-autopilot not installed)?
<Saviq> om26er, if that's resolved, we're good
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, QML deleted an object from under unity-mir's QSharedPointer
<didrocks> not nice! thanks guys and keep us posted, we'll get that landed ASAP
<om26er> Saviq, on a CI job that ran yesterday it seems to be using the new unlocker
<om26er> Saviq, not sure about daily smoke testing though
<om26er> DONE: finished system-settings test addition branches, one is approved, the other is ready for review.
<om26er> TODO: Join Apps team standup
<om26er> BLOCKED: None
<om26er> NEXT: null
<Saviq> didrocks, well, it's a known thing about object ownership in Qt, we just missed it
<om26er> oop
<om26er> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5754/console
<didrocks> Saviq: I wonder if latest AP didn't regress 2 of your tests due to unicode error btw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're green in otto with the hack to start scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: awesome
<om26er> Saviq, so it seems the daily smoke testing is using a different script
<om26er> the old one
<elopio> mzanetti: what's the style I should follow to name tests? Something like test_ClickNoteMustExpandIt ?
<Saviq> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073881/
<dednick> Saviq: is it with 5.2?
<Saviq> dednick, that's 5.0, and I just started wondering...
<mzanetti> elopio: in unity we do this. if the qml file is called NoteList.qml the test would be named tst_NoteList.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, UnityEmulatorException: No scope found with id scopes
<mzanetti> elopio: sdk however, seems to have renamed their tests lately to only lowercase letters
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's my remaining issue
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm doing that for the qml file. But I'm wondering about the name of the test function.
<mzanetti> ah.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does that look to you like something related to the 5.2 fix? i.e. looks like stuff's executed on deleted objects (see pastebin above ↑↑↑)
 * Saviq upgrades to 5.2
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, mostly ok, CamelCase, but starting lowercase is what we do I think
<mzanetti> elopio: e.g. test_clickNoteMustExpandIt()
<dednick> Saviq: ah, that's with the changes I made to fix 5.2 issues :(
<Saviq> dednick, yeah...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ahhhhhhhh, can you see if reverting this helps? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/revision/722
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you have the scopes of scopes in there?
<dednick> Saviq: wonder if it's this one: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-34351
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I install them?
<Saviq> dednick, could be
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one still good? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
 * Saviq wonders if that's fixed, btw
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not familiar with the backtrace
<Saviq> mzanetti, landing-006 instead
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> should have everything in it
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, I've made some changes, when you have some time please take a look. I do appreciate lots of feedback, even for small details :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'm just upgrading from it and looks fine
<mzanetti> elopio: ok, cool. Really happy to help with this.
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the tests are https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058
<mzanetti> Saviq: puurfect! thanks
<mzanetti> purrfect. even :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might wanna review that branch in the mean time :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: the fix-5.2-tests or elopio's?
<mzanetti> I guess both
<Saviq> mzanetti, both ;)
<mzanetti> ok
<elopio> mzanetti: mine is not urgent, as the notes app will be deprecated. I'm just learning.
<mzanetti> elopio: you can start doing some for the reminders-app then :P
 * mzanetti has been lazy with testing on that
<elopio> mzanetti: I will, but not until next week probably. It's just that I started this notes tests before they told me I should just ignore the error I was trying to understand.
<mzanetti> no problem :) but good to know its for learning and not production code that needs to get in. I'll be extra picky then :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, works now I think
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I didn't have the package installed
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> we need to make sure it's installed
<tsdgeos> but i guess it is
<tsdgeos> because CI seems to be happy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, what package?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the one that provides the scopes scope, not sure what's the name
<Saviq> we should probably tweak ./build
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-scope-scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we should depend on that?
<Cimi> Saviq, that one
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-shutdown-crash2/+merge/210427 - could you please nominate someone to test & review it for me please?
<Cimi> Saviq, I have mhr3 and he told me :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we do already - but ./build -s doesn't install it yet, but it should
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also the clickscope is not there, which the tests need too
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed, the changes we did to debian/control need to be "converted" into ./build, too
<kgunn> greyback: i don't mind testing...but how to confirm ?...realizing first boot after install is the issue...?
<Saviq> as we can't automagically install runtime deps, since they're dynamic on package build
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq so tests pass for me now
<Cimi> on new scopes and trunk
<Saviq> greyback, kgunn, I'll do packages and let's verify we don't get crashes on `stop unity8` or `restart unity8`
<kgunn> Saviq: ack...(..and duh)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good stuff
<tsdgeos> let's see CI runs with latest changes i made
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you know why waitForRendering() sometimes stalls for ~3 secs?
<kgunn> Saviq: so you're just gonna stick it in silo ?
<Saviq> kgunn, nah, x-build locally
<Saviq> kgunn, you take care of silo?
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah..i'll do silo
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no clue, if i had to guess it may be because of racyness, but no idea really
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you fix https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746 should be quick
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which target branch?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, new-dash-cleanup?
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no, the same
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> kgunn, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/libunity-mir1_0.3+14.04.20140311.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<Saviq> greyback, think we should add FIXME/TODO? setting the ownership should really work (did you try on .data(), or just the QSP itself?)
<Cimi> ooops
<Cimi> I pushed in new-scopes-clean-to-trunk
<Cimi> let me revert
<Saviq> Cimi, I can push if you want
<Saviq> overwrite, I mean
<Cimi> Saviq, ok thx
<Cimi> Saviq, I did bzr push :parent on the wrong folder
<greyback> Saviq: I tried setting ownership on hte pointer returned by .data()
<greyback> since QML engine can't deal with the QSP
<Saviq> greyback, mhm, wonder why that didn't work
<Saviq> greyback, worth investigating
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<greyback> Saviq: agreed I am suspicious why
<greyback> will add a fixme in the short term
<tsdgeos> Cimi: thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, overwrote
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall we move to qt 5.2 now?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you mean testing that the new-scopes-cleanup tests pass with 5.2?
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<Cimi> tsdgeos, gotcha
<Cimi> yep
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you have time for that it'd be great yes
<Saviq> didrocks, kgunn is preparing a CI Train row for the unity-mir fix
<tsdgeos> Cimi: also add the fix 5.2 branch to your tests
<Saviq> didrocks, verified it works already
<kgunn> didrocks: line 35
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I do, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: kgunn: \o/ assigning the wagon
<Saviq> lol
<dednick> Saviq: um, how would you feel about a quick fix?
<mzanetti> elopio: some comments
<didrocks> kgunn: done and building
<greyback> Saviq: done
<didrocks> thanks greyback btw!
<dednick> Saviq: as in, this crash is caused by unloading the indicators in the model destructor. So a bit pointless really.
<didrocks> Mirv: due to this unity-mir urgent landing, you will have to rebuild (if I can't that done before my EOD) unity-mir in your silo
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: ok, i merged the carousel thing to both new-scopes-clean-to-trunk and new-scopes-cleanup
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so which tests shall I run?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall I branch fix 5.2 or still on new scopes?
<tsdgeos> i think i broke new-scopes-cleanup :D
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> Cimi: with 5.2?
<Cimi> my carousel
<Cimi> ?
<tsdgeos> you branch one and merge the other
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah i forgot i had some other changes on top, should be quick to fix
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's difference from cleanup and clean-to-trunk?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you may even want to create a new-scopes-cleanup-5.2
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll do
<Saviq> Cimi, cleanup goes into clean-to-trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, before the latter goes into trunk
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so cleanup is really a cleanup, clean-to-trunk is like removing features that crept into new-scopes
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> dednick, it's actually fine under 5.2
<Saviq> dednick, so let's just ignore it I say
<dednick> Saviq: are we on 5.2 for real now then?
<Saviq> dednick, like tomorrow
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<Saviq> greyback, didn't push FIXME?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok!
<greyback> Saviq: damn, pushed to wrong branch, done now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tst_DragHandle for example still fails here with 5.2, the 5.2 unity branch and xvfb
<mzanetti> did that pass for you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah you probably need my other patch :D
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_BRANCHES
<mzanetti> ^^
<tsdgeos>  lp:~aacid/unity8/vjog_compiz_workaround
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope, kwin here
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> then no clue if it worked
<mzanetti> ok, np. I'll check
<tsdgeos> maybe it didn't
<mzanetti> I think this passes with just qt 5.2
<mzanetti> I'm running in xvfb here
<mzanetti> Saviq: anything known to that status? ^
<mhr3> Saviq, re filters, is anything else than single select planned for 14.04?
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't look into it proper yet, but I haven't seen any designs of anything beyond that, so...
<Saviq> not of that, for that matter, either...
<mhr3> Saviq, well, the toolkit does specify a bunch of them
<Saviq> mzanetti, worked here, not sure under xvfb
<mhr3> visuals don't though
<Saviq> mhr3, exactly
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems to fail without xvfb too  here
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074183
<Saviq> mzanetti, under 5.2 that is?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah yeah, saw that, it's unreliable here
<mzanetti> seems to fail reliably here
<mzanetti> I can try to get it fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's racy, basically
<Saviq> mzanetti, the branch wasn't entirely ready
<mzanetti> sounds like a waitForRendering missing
<mzanetti> np
<mzanetti>  /food first
<Saviq> biab
<elopio> mzanetti: that data suggestion is really cool.
<elopio> about clicking in the empty place, maybe I can add a top margin and click there.
<elopio> and I have a question regarding a data model warning I'm getting. So I'll make those changes, and please ping me back when you have some more time.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks like 5.2 requires changes to tabs, no?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: does it? i don't remember it did, what's wrong?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/TabBarStyle.qml:303: TypeError: Property 'select' of object QQuickRepeater(0xb4ba10) is not a function
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that error is everywhere
<tsdgeos> well is in trunk
<tsdgeos> should nto be in new-scopes with my last change
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think causes my tests to exit
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> but it may be
<mzanetti> elopio: re
<elopio> mzanetti: I get this warning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074337/
<elopio> I would like to add a dummy data model to avoid it, but don't know how
<mzanetti> elopio: can you paste the code please?
<mzanetti> elopio: or is this with the current branch?
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, the MP you have been reviewing.
<mzanetti> hmm, I don't see that one
<mzanetti> elopio: in any case, you can just create a ListModel with that id and it should work
<elopio> mzanetti: oh, so dataModel is an id.
<mzanetti> elopio: yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq not good http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074421/
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2
 * Cimi runs with gdb
<Cimi> of course when you run with gdb it doesn't segfault
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I install qt quick 5.2 dbg?
<Cimi> Saviq, I have segfaults with testDashContent
<Cimi> roughly one every two tests
<mhr3> Cimi, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<mhr3> that has dbg ^
<Cimi> this is what I have with no dbg symbols http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074819/
<mhr3> Saviq, are all the new-scopes fixes committed in one place? like lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/ rather
<Saviq> mhr3, and the few branches that are meant to go into it
<Saviq> or the one - new-scopes-cleanup
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup
<mhr3> Saviq, ty
<Cimi> Saviq, you know?
<Cimi> I have both https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper and ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006
<Cimi> no dbg symbols available
<Cimi> actually no packages avaliable there of qt 5
<Saviq> Cimi, don't use qt5-proper, all the dbg packages are in ddebs
<Saviq> Cimi, or actually they're built manually now - they're there in landing-006 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+sourcepub/4010439/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+sourcepub/4009846/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> Cimi, qtdeclarative5-dbg, qtbase5-dbg
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks, trying them
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075029/
<Cimi> Saviq, arabic to me
<Saviq> Cimi, first time I see that, no one else reported such crashes...
<Saviq> and I haven't encountered them, either...
<Cimi> Saviq, it happens with landing-006
<Cimi> Saviq, my branch lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2
<Cimi> Saviq, make testDashContent
<Cimi> 50% times
<Cimi> if you want to debug
<Cimi> actually no
<Cimi> was about to paste my command
<Saviq> Cimi, passes here
<Saviq> anyway, afk
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, catch tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, it segfaults sometimes here
<Cimi> Saviq, not always
<Cimi> pa
<elopio> mzanetti: the branch is ready again.
<om26er> Trevinho, hello
<Trevinho> om26er hi
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-12
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, I don't remember if you looked/told me about that issue (it's the only non-crash related AP test failure that remains): http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/232:20140311.2:20140304/7098/unity8/879786/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: any luck with those crashes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Saviq> didrocks, it passes here :/
<didrocks> Saviq: sil2100 is going to look at it, he reproduced it
<didrocks> (and we have it 100% of the time on the dashboard)
<Saviq> didrocks, it looks like the app doesn't start when it fails
<Saviq> didrocks, 'cause the failing test checks that the currently focused app is as expected
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑
<Saviq> but it completes reliably here :
<Saviq> :/
<sil2100> Saviq: hi, so, as I already mentioned it on the meeting now, I remember seeing it when running the whole unity8 test-suite yesterday - running just the single test doesn't reproduce it, as it passes
<sil2100> Saviq: but let me finish this one test run
<Saviq> sil2100, k, I'm upgrading my device
<Cimi> tsdgeos, try
<Cimi> branch lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2
<Saviq> sil2100, I suspect the test app just fails to start, as it sometimes happens in real life, but there doesn't seem to be a .crash file
<Cimi>  with landing-006 ppa
<Cimi> make testDashContent
<Cimi> it segfaults every nce a while
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075029/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm busy somewhere else, it'd be cool if you could work on fixing ti
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't know how to fix malloc
<tsdgeos> ok, do something else then :)
<sil2100> Saviq: what worries me that on smoketesting it's so reproducible
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it's weird
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so actually strangely the first whole-suite run didn't reproduce the issue ;/ Weird...
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm running unity8.application_lifecycle in a loop to see if we can limit it to that
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do you guys have somethign like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 for unity-notiifcations?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: or should i use that one?
<Saviq> sil2100, still running... all passed...
<sil2100> Saviq: same here, craaaap ;/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but to be sure I'd need to ask thostr
<tsdgeos> greyback: "unity8 is not Mir only." -> "unity8 is now Mir only." ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: darn
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm a bit confused by https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/dont-ignore-placeholder/+merge/206950
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: the changes in examples are unrelated, no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... just cosmetics
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, commented in the MR too, answer there when you have time
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, replied
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, would you want an additional test?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'd like an additional test that shows the need for the change
<tsdgeos> i mean, you're changing code and then adapt the tests so that they pass again
<tsdgeos> but why we need the code to change?
<sil2100> Saviq: this is really strange, I could swear that yesterday I got the failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, I pushed a new commit to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282 if you could have a look (it's just dropping a bit of the code for future refactoring)
<sil2100> Saviq: today it's like unreproducible
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> sil2100, indeed, I just looped the whole suite to see what I get
<mzanetti> Saviq: as I switched to 5.2, make trySomething doesn't work any more. same for you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to make a qmltryrunner
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause qmltestrunner registers Qt.test.testroot now internally
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what it seems
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282/comments/496082
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's under 5.2
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixed in 5.2 fixes branch
<mzanetti> oh crap :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it would fail without my change, too
<mzanetti> yeah, that's what I said too in the comment
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, one more... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/revision/746
<tsdgeos> woot
<Cimi> really need to buy a new pc
<tsdgeos> landing 6 is broken?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why so?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't you have hardware refresh coming up?
<tsdgeos> i dist-upgraded, it removed unity and unity8 and can't install them back
<Cimi> Saviq, I had few months ago
<Saviq> Cimi, and you need it again already? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy unity8?
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant the bonus!
<Cimi> Saviq, didn't buy anything yet
<Cimi> Saviq, thinking of a desktop pc
<Cimi> Saviq, cheaper and faster
 * mzanetti couldn't imagine being bound to a desk any more
<Cimi> but cannot decide
<Saviq> Cimi, tricky to carry, though ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, macbook air for trips
 * Saviq neither, is looking at 13" max in Sep
<Saviq> Cimi, just put something in a cupboard and use distcc and such
<Cimi> macbooks are incredible machines, but I wasn't lucky with hardware support in ubuntu, that's why I run it in VM inside osx
<mzanetti> Cimi: huh? those are the only machines where everything works I've ever had
<Cimi> don't know about the alternatives
<Cimi> mzanetti, I had wifi issues, like 1MB/s
<mzanetti> Cimi: true... I had wifi issue too, but then I found the correct driver
<Cimi> 1Mb/s
<mzanetti> and I think that's really not related to the MacBook but rather the wifi Chip and those are mostly the same in all machines nowadays
<Cimi> so all sucks
<Cimi> like mhr3 wifi
<mzanetti> wifi & linux. yeah... still a pity in overall
<Cimi> he was not able to connect to my home wireless yesterday
<mzanetti> but my current status is awesome. rock-stable, connects in less than a second and copies ~15MB/s
<mhr3> Cimi, the sad part is that it worked under windows in the end
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's the speed I have when I browse the web :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: megabytes that is
<Cimi> mzanetti, same here
<Cimi> B)
<mzanetti> what you mean with "when you browse the web"?
<Cimi> mzanetti, downloaded with phablet-flash yesterday at average of 14.6MB/s
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078775/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078773/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078772/
<mhr3> Cimi, don't exaggerate, it's just 12.2 :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it because i have new-scopes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what ppas do you have enabled?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: demo-stuff and landing6 i think
<mhr3> Cimi, oh, wait, no you're right, it was 14 something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, drop demo-stuff
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: what internet connection do you have?
<Cimi> mzanetti, 125/12
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, btw we're building latest scopes-related stuff in 003
<mhr3> minus 5.2
<Saviq> mhr3, k thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, that helped
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm, how did the notifications test work with wrong notification id¿?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've found the issue of the failing sd-incoming-call AP-test
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... that's what I don't get either :/
<MacSlow> Saviq, I also don't get why all but that one objectName was correct
<Saviq> MacSlow, bzr qblame will tell you ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I already did that
<MacSlow> Saviq, some r655 from me
<Cimi> mhr3, dednick when next one with better performances in l4d2?
<Saviq> MacSlow, r660 "Fixed the failure of notification autopilot-test test_sd_incoming_call."  actually
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm..
<Saviq> MacSlow, you did a s/notification1/notification0/ in there
<Saviq> in January...
<mhr3> Cimi, whenever we let bots play instead of us :D
<Cimi> ahaha
<Saviq> didrocks, so, what's the deal with landing, could we get a silo for unity8 or would you rather us wait?
<dednick> Cimi: hehe. i'll try practice a bit before our next session :)
<sil2100> Saviq: not much luck here, I wonder what CI smoketesting does differently
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2 is new-scopes + fix-5.2
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/+merge/209642? it's 7k diff, but fortunately +1010/-5304
<tsdgeos> right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, let's not use new-scopes, only new-scopes-clean-to-trunk, btw
 * Saviq marks new-scopes as abandoned or something
<Cimi> tsdgeos, new-scopes-cleanup + 5.2 Saviq
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> better
<tsdgeos> yes yes, that's what i wanted to say
<mzanetti> Saviq: how many branches are there? :D
<Saviq> I expected as much, just wanted to clear it up
<Cimi> i could have called new-scopes-cleanup-segfaults as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, there will only be one once you review that one ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, this last one was only about cleanup and fixing tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, I want to merge it into new-scopes-clean-to-trunk, but thought it would be easier to review separately
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. will take a little while tho... currently debugging something in the right-edge stuff
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't have qblame ... regular bzr blame shows it was rev 655.1.2 from me touching that line the last time.
<mzanetti> it crashes when started by upstart, but works fine when launched manually.
<tsdgeos> new-scopes-cleanup is so big that reaches the limit of launchpad diffs
<tsdgeos> too many code killed
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but that's a subcommit that landed as r660 in trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, 1.5 overflow (5k limit in LP, diff is > 7k
<MacSlow> Saviq, qblame is part of which package... qbzr?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which of the testDashContent tests segfaults for you?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it segfaults after a while, end
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sometimes, not always
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's not the answer to the question i made :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, near the end
<Cimi> don't remember now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you give me a name?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would if I could now :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey... just reading your email... couldn't this be a QAbstractListModel directly, without the call to -> infographics? also... IIUC the file names don't change? could we have timestamps in filenames?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it segfaults at the end I believe
<Cimi> tsdgeos, after all tests
<Cimi> when it reports back
<Cimi> it segfaults
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> working fine here
<tsdgeos> i've looped it a lot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tried on two different machines
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is that an i386 machine?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, both segfaults
<Cimi> tsdgeos, both amd64
<Cimi> a VM inside osx
<Cimi> a native ubuntu
<tsdgeos> been running for a while here
<tsdgeos> no crash at all
<tsdgeos> will let it run a few more mins
<pete-woods> Saviq: I really just wanted to keep the filenames watching as simple as possible - i.e. not having to worry about removing the "old version" of the file, that sorta thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it crashes always here
<pete-woods> Saviq: we just watch them using QFilsSystemWatcher
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that is weird
<Saviq> pete-woods, I hope you're not replacing them in-place, though, but writing in a temporary location and atomic mv on success? ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: yes :)
<pete-woods> have been burned by that in the past
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you on landing 006?
<tsdgeos> yes
<didrocks> Saviq: can get a silo, just please don't publish until click is fixed
<didrocks> Saviq: however, unity8 is blocked by the 5.2 landing, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, that's what I was asking about
<Cimi> @unity who can try one branch and one test with qt 5.2?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, so I guess you need 5.2 to land first
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, is fine
<didrocks> sil2100: Saviq: any luck with the AP test failure btw? Weird that CI can reproduce it everytime :/
<Cimi> Saviq, can you try if you get the malloc?
<didrocks> and as we have it in the modified 5.2 testsuite as well…
<Saviq> pete-woods, so... this just complicates the api and the shell's job a bit, as there isn't a reload() for images, and generally, matching which file we'll have to reload is a bit problematic
<Cimi> I have it with two machines out of two
<Saviq> pete-woods, if you really want to keep the file names, I'd rather you emit a dataChanged for them with empty string for url and then replace it with the correct path again, but that's slightly hackish, too
<tsdgeos> xvfb-run -s "screen 0 1024x768x24" make testDashContent
<tsdgeos> should this ↑↑ work ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should, yes, what doesn't?
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, so what you're really looking for then is for all the change notification to be via the item model then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, missing "-" before "screen" I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looks like it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, if you're on nvidia, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<pete-woods> and you want the filename to change to workaround the QML image objects not supporting refreshing
<tsdgeos> ok, missing -
<Saviq> pete-woods, I wouldn't call it a workaround, but yes, all changes should come via the model itself, otherwise we need to be jumping hoops
<Saviq> pete-woods, but also, caching images in Qt only looks at the URI
<Saviq> pete-woods, so we might have issues with that if file names don't change (although if we disable caching, this should be fine)
<pete-woods> Saviq: are you also asking me to make the InfographicList class just extend QAbstractItemModel?
<pete-woods> in addition to it having the method to set the user's UID?
<Saviq> pete-woods, basically, IMO it would be cleaner if the filename changed (and dataChanged was emitted) while both files are still available, and only then the old one would get removed
<Saviq> pete-woods, I don't see a reason why not
<pete-woods> okay, I can do that
<Saviq> pete-woods, and from my PoV, a property, not a method ;)
<pete-woods> yeah, sure
<Saviq> pete-woods, don't get me wrong, I'm not requiring here, just discussing :)
<pete-woods> it is a Qt property now
<mzanetti> Cimi: still need that 5.2 testing?
<pete-woods> well I want to make the API how you want it
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: which branch?
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly, still no luck :|
<Saviq> pete-woods, with files replaced I'd be worried about races in case stuff gets refreshed while I'm loading the file
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'd probably get the old file then
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2,  with landing-006 ppa, make testDashContent
<Saviq> pete-woods, and not refresh it until the next filesUpdated signal
<pete-woods> Saviq: yes you would, alhough you'd just get another  signal, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, it segfaults here with two different pc
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it crashed now under xvfb-run
<tsdgeos> which is also a bit more convinient
<tsdgeos> since don't need to get the flashing window on screen all the time
<Saviq> yikes we get plenty of warnings...
<Saviq> pete-woods, anyway, I'll write those down as a comment in the PM
<Saviq> MP
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you got the segfault?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> just need to integrate the gdb with the while loop and xvfb-run
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it segfaults with malloc
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you then can tell me how you understand what is crashing
<Cimi> I'd be happy to learn
<tsdgeos> i'll tell you once i learn :D
<Cimi> hahaha
<mzanetti> not crashing here
<mzanetti> neither normal nor in xvfb-run
<Cimi> mzanetti, try again
<mzanetti> tried 3 times so far
<Cimi> mzanetti, it crashes when it gives results
<mzanetti> got one test fail tho
<Cimi> mzanetti, carouselpreview?
<Cimi> something like that?
<mzanetti> yes
<Cimi> I got that unreliable
<Cimi> yes
<mzanetti> yeah. happened 2 out of 4 times now
<mzanetti> and now I got the crash
<Cimi> yay
<tsdgeos> the great while loop
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078989/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we need make testSomething to integrate with xvfb ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and with gdb
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it actually crashes in free not in malloc (at least here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078998/)
<mzanetti> yeah.... dtor. deleteChildren()
<mzanetti> most likely something that is deleted but has a parent to some other Qtobject which tries to delete it again
<tsdgeos> ok, gdb doesn't really say much
<tsdgeos> let's see valgrind
<tsdgeos> see you next year :D
<tsdgeos> running that test in valgrind is not really a good idea
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you say it also segfaults sometimes in another test?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll tell you later, running make -i
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7079068/
<Cimi> those fail here
<tsdgeos> aren't we talking about crashing
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one monent
<Cimi> tsdgeos, grepping log file
<tsdgeos> valgrind crashed ^_^
<tsdgeos> valgrind: the 'impossible' happened:
<tsdgeos> having another test that crashes maybe makes valgrind less unhappy
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seems fineapart others
<tsdgeos> testDash crashed for me one
<Cimi> tsdgeos, running make -i qmluitests 2> log
<tsdgeos> running valgrind on that now
<Cimi> ah ok
<tsdgeos> lunch
<Saviq> MacSlow, doesn't seem good https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-object-name-of-notification-ap-test/+merge/210588/comments/496181
<Saviq> MacSlow, failed on both otto and mako with the same fail
<MacSlow> Saviq, :/
<Saviq> didrocks, was autopilot updated again?
<didrocks> Saviq: to fix the regression from yesterday, yeah
<didrocks> (the 2 bugs that failed on unity8 + 3 on system settings)
<didrocks> unicode error
<Saviq> didrocks, right, but we still had the thing from last week where sd_incoming_call started failing reliably, do you know what's the status of that?
<didrocks> Saviq: let me check, IIRC, the only other failures are the one I pointed + the crashes
<didrocks> Saviq: it's passing: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/233:20140312:20140304/7104/unity8/882314/ ?
<Saviq> didrocks, right, autopilot-qt wasn't updated, just autopilot
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, autopilot-qt is still reverted
<didrocks> and normally, Mirv should have reverted it in trunk for 5.2 as it didn't reland with a fix
<didrocks> (he has some branches with that)
<Mirv> didrocks: aha.. I think that might explain something too, it's just a rebuild that's currently in the silo of autopilot-qt
<didrocks> Saviq: seems he just proposed a no change rebuild
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/autopilot-qt/rebuild_against_qt521/+merge/209393
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: you missed that revert I guess ^
<Mirv> yes, I'm not sure at which point it was reverted and at which point it became clear those all need "revert branches" for 5.2
<didrocks> Mirv: well, like for the other webapps ones ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, wait... of course it fails... it needs lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/dont-ignore-placeholder merged into lp:unity-notifications...  first... since I can't make that a prerequisite ... it's trying to break a chicken-egg-problem
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, didn't know that
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, fill https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 in the description please
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just put that in the MR-description... since I didn't know how to add it for real so the system could pick it up
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, the 4 webapps are reverted (webbrowser-app, friends-app, online-accounts, signon-ui)
<Mirv> but those were the only ones. rebuilding autopilot-qt now.
<Saviq> MacSlow, "the system" doesn't know how to pick it up yet ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, from the current revert we didn't backport, it's the remaining one IIRC
<Saviq> MacSlow, "the lander" needs to - i.e. me or Kevin
<Saviq> or mzanetti, when he decides to take on the job ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I was about to "warn" mzanetti about it :)
<mzanetti> ?
<MacSlow> now he should know :)
<mzanetti> not sure...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, one sec
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, to get back to your earlier question about the MP-process for lp:unity-notifications ... it's meant to use the same as unity8.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I've updated the MP-description for https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/snap-decisions-states/+merge/195394 to state the two required branches for snap-decisions-states to work
<MacSlow> mzanetti, this should answer all branch-requirements
<mhall119> Saviq: #ubuntu-uds-client-1 and https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeI9UoFfAvvZ_cHjFMURV-YVmB6JQ4raHxIAng26bXr7k5AOA?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> for the Unity API docs hosting session
<Saviq> mhall119, yup, joining
<mhall119> mhr3: ^ if you're interested too, it's about using the new API website for Unity's internal API docs
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: run valgrind during lunch on a loop and didn't crash :/
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, classic
<mhr3> mhall119, sorry, in a different session
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks for the feedback
<tsdgeos> anyone has experience with asan and gcc ?
<tsdgeos> any clue how to make it be more verbose than this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7079615/
<tsdgeos> specially line numbers
<tsdgeos> and yes i'm using -g3 already
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is this about the testDashContent crash?
<tsdgeos> yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I've never asan so I can't answer your question. But did you check if the Scopes stuff perhaps deletes some pointer on shutdown that it passed over to the QML site?
<tsdgeos> why is qttest freeing stuff
<mzanetti> looking at the stack trace and the test code it seems the most likely thing that we return a pointer with JsOwndership (or how its called) but still delete it ourselves
<tsdgeos> may very well be
<tsdgeos> a bit better http://paste.ubuntu.com/7079639/
<tsdgeos> now i compile more stuff with asan
<tsdgeos> and maybe...
<dpm> mhr3, pstolowski, thostr_1, URL for the scopes hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYd2EugWeju3olaoKG0wp3Rs5QRg6D0zEOW8xoFwkhvVMd85nQ
<pstolowski> dpm, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, was running ap tests on the scopes0.4 + new-scopes-cleanup silo, and got 3 failures -     raise NoSuchProcess(pid, None, 'no process found with pid %s' % pid)
<mhr3>  and AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on QQuickListView.currentIndex failed: 0 != dbus.Int32(1, variant_level=1)
<mhr3> Saviq, think i saw here mention of these, so i'll just ignore? :)
<Saviq> the no process found are known, but the latter I haven't seen
<Saviq> mhr3, more log?
<mhr3> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080031/
<mhr3> eh, ^^ FAIL: unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase.test_open_preview(Native Device)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks familiar ↑?
<Saviq> mhr3, we got PASSED on new-scopes-cleanup recently, so that's a failed test, is it failing reliably?
<tsdgeos> kind of yes
<mhr3> dunno, tried just once to run them all
<mhr3> ah, good :)
<tsdgeos> that happened before my last tweak
<tsdgeos> but it should be fixed
<tsdgeos> are you totally merged with new-scopes-cleanup?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, when did you push it?
<mhr3> this is from the morning
<tsdgeos> today morning/yesternight
<tsdgeos> don't remember :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, last rev 7 hours ago, so that one will be there
<tsdgeos> then no clue
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wait 5.2 or 5.0 ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, 5.0
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> should work
<mhr3> got it to pass now that i ran just the one test
<mhr3> and one more and unity8 crashed
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and failed again, with the same error
<mhr3> so i'd say it's flaky :)
<mhr3> fail, pass, crash
<mhr3> can hardly do anything else than that :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: where are you running it?
<mhr3> device
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didn't the test randomly crash in the device for some reason with 5.0? ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, first time I've seen a failure like that
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq, mzanetti: so...  I think we're close enough to greeter split landing that we should get some eyeballs on the actual unity8 changes.  Would love it if anyone had time for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split/+merge/210664
<kgunn> mterry: awesome news!...let's def bring it up in stand up
<kgunn> we'll find you a vict..i mean volunteer
<greyback> mterry: 4303 line diff, whoa
<mterry> Yeah...
<mterry> tedg, hello!
<mterry> tedg, I wondered if you wouldn't mind testing the split greeter experience with an eye towards indicators?
<mterry> tedg, it's in a place where it could be tested well enough
 * greyback eod
<tedg> mterry, Oh! Exciting!
<mterry> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split/+merge/210664 gives gory details for all the branches you need
<tedg> mterry, I'm still a bit underwater with stuff, but I can put that on my list.
<mterry> tedg, for your purposes, you can skip the mir ones
<mterry> tedg, OK
<mterry> tedg, in particular, I predict you may want to do something similar to what telephony-service does to grab contact info for messages in indicator-messages
<tedg> mterry, indicator-messages got deprioritized for greeter work :-/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-13
<mhr3> mzanetti, btw your activate-appid branch landed
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah, seen that. thank!
<mzanetti> +s
<mhr3> hope we didn't break clicks again :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: heh. no I fixed the reason why this was reverted the first time :=
<mzanetti> anyone happens to know a workaround for the "error during hwc set"? I'd need to test something when locking and waking up the device
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what's the difference between new-scopes-cleanup and ..-clean-to-trunk?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cleanup has tests that pass and unneeded files removed
<mhr3> ah, so it's a dep
<Saviq> mzanetti, restarting unity8 while the screen is on should work
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm, no, doesn't seem to help. I use run_on_device. That crashes as soon as the screen blanks regardless of the state when it was started
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, other than reboot, dunno what else
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I got it fixed by fiddling with the installed qml code and using upstart
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm I wonder if we need to tweak run_on_device for system compositor...
<mzanetti> still this is a bit nasty in everydays work. Will this be tackled by the "who-talks-to-powerd" discussion?
<Saviq> mzanetti, most probably, yeah
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ponbg
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if i send you some self compiled Qt 5.2 libs can you try if you can reproduce the crash with them?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope I can't
<Cimi> of course I can silly!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, send them over
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but before you tell me the secrets of debugging such crashes
<tsdgeos> i don't even know how i reached that conclusion :D
<tsdgeos> so i compiled everything with ASAN
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> and ended up with something that resembles http://paste.ubuntu.com/7083801/
<tsdgeos> and then i said something is going on with QQmlVME
<tsdgeos> and then i did this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084035/
<tsdgeos> it's all a bit blurry tbh
<tsdgeos> but can't really explain mroe :D
<tsdgeos> ASAN = adding -fsanitize=address to all the compile lines of qt, unity8, etc
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sent
<maxb> Argh. The new unity lock screen is very pretty, but almost every time I unlock the screen, it relocks immediately once, effectively requiring my password twice every time I sit down at my computer. Is this a known bug?
<Cimi> Trevinho, ^
<mhr3> Saviq, distro version of scopes-api now listening to the scope-ui-... signal
<Saviq> mhr3, cool, reverting the temporary thing in new-scopes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think it fixes for me
<tsdgeos> \o/
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<paulliu> Saviq: BTW, why jenkins failed?
<paulliu> Saviq: I got 404 today when I tried to open the link.
<Saviq> paulliu, which link?
<paulliu> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/2403/
<Saviq> paulliu, that's some really old job
<Saviq> paulliu, autopilot failures are known/fixed - i.e. the unicode ones are fixed, the process not found ones are Qt 5.0 crashes - fixed with 5.2 (to land today)
<Saviq> paulliu, here's the latest run for that branch https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/2468/
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. I'll try to kick a rebuild.
<Saviq> paulliu, I can do that if you can't
<paulliu> Saviq: ah.. please do.
<Saviq> paulliu, wait(300); is never a good thing
<Saviq> paulliu, is there something you can wait for? a signal, some property reaching some value?
<paulliu> Saviq: Let me research that a bit. Actually something weird there.
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: mind checking bug 1291602?
<ubot5> bug 1291602 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "com.ubuntu.developer.andrewsomething.stackbrowser_stackbrowser_0.2.2 causes qmlscene to segfault under Qt5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291602
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so with 5.2 we have that ^ + we might need to use qtwebkit 5.1.1 instead of the newer one because of OpenGL game problems
<mzanetti> Saviq: Qt.inputMethod.hide() doesn't do anything. Is that intentional to not allow anything to interfere with it?
<mzanetti> or well, do you know something about this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like a bug to me, check with bfiller
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: Mirv: desktop too or phone only?
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: only tested it with phone
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: do you know how i get com.ubuntu.developer.andrewsomething.stackbrowser_stackbrowser_0.2.2 on the desktop?
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: let me grab the click
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/com.ubuntu.developer.andrewsomething.stackbrowser.tar.bz2
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: do you know what provides U1db qml module?
<tsdgeos> qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you need qtdeclarative5-friends0.2, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, crashed here on desktop
<tsdgeos> yep, installing that one now
<tsdgeos> yep, crash
<tsdgeos> binding loop for the model doesn't sound cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's more urgent debug this crash or finish the testcase for the other crash i am fixing?
<tsdgeos> i guess "both" :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> kgunn, fix your mic! :)
<kgunn> i know right....
<Saviq> kgunn, `rm ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k`
<Saviq> btw, /me in vUDS session, might not make standup
<kgunn> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<kgunn> hang on...deleting my pulseaudio cfg's
<Saviq> nice timing ;D
<mterry> Saviq, just saw you join as I quit, yeah  :)
<kgunn> he planned it
<kgunn> dandrader: curious, can you list the branches & any instructions to see what you've done ? (per your description this morning with live previews)
<kgunn> very cool btw
<dandrader> kgunn, here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1IiHBDIW_e0qnGt-po1D2z5HJKrNhBwh6pdILeEN2sgA/edit#heading=h.z8j86m70rm
<kgunn> dandrader: thanks...now instead of reading window management docs, i'll be completely distracted replicating this :P
<kgunn> too cool
<dandrader> kgunn, what do you mean by "live previews"? I fear you might be having wrong expectations. :)  Actually, the code changes (cleaner arch., simpler unity8 code) are more exciting than what you see on the screen.
<dandrader> kgunn, the issues I listed there I would like Mir guys to help out with during the sprint. think that's feasible (will there be time for it)?
<kgunn> dandrader: yes!
<kgunn> perfect
<mhr3_> Saviq, hm, something wrong with cards in new-scopes-cleanup, searching in apps gives cards with no text
<mhr3_> Saviq, and works fine with the old new-scopes branch
<Saviq> mhr3_, checking
<Cimi> Saviq, might be tsdgeos fix for the tabs
<Cimi> if he added it
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't sound like it
<Saviq> Cimi, since tabs should only affect header, not cards themselves
<Cimi> aaah ok
<Cimi> sorry misread
<Cimi> I meant this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/revision/723#qml/Dash/DashContent.qml
<Cimi> for reference
<Saviq> mhr3_, terminate called after throwing an instance of 'kj::ExceptionImpl'
<Saviq>   what():  src/capnp/layout.c++:1822: requirement not met: expected ref->kind() == WirePointer::STRUCT; Message contains non-struct pointer where struct pointer was expected.
<Saviq> mhr3_, looks like you need to restart scope-registry from time to time ;P
<mhr3_> Saviq, especially when we do major updates :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3_, not getting any scopes anyway, so probably not really important ;P
 * Saviq purges 5.2
<mhr3_> i'm running 5.2 as well, wfm
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you make a PPA or a handy set of .debs to try out your right-edge-2 work? Yesterday I accidentally triggered the system image update in the N4 where I had built the right-edge-2 stuff
<dandrader> rebuilding it all again might be a pain...
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/204798
<mzanetti> dandrader: the description holds a link to a chinstrap folder
<dandrader> mzanetti, great! thanks
<mzanetti> yw
<smb> I notice some weird behaviour related to dual-monitor boot on a netbook of mine. Is this something known? So when I boot with an external monitor connected performance is quite bad (i945GME), like using llvm-pipe and compiz draws a lot of cpu (20% even when doing nothing). Booting without external monitor and plugging it in later is performing as expected.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have a patch against 5.2 that we could push into our packages already?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for the unity thing sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084035/
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<tsdgeos> the 5.3 version lives at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,80893
<tsdgeos> awaiting review, i'm not ultra sure if that one is correct since stuff changed in 5.3
<tsdgeos> but the 5.2 one should be pretty correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<dandrader>  mzanetti. flashed a device, installed these packages, and now I get this when trying to run unity8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085841/
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... something might have landed today and I haven't merged it yet
<mhr3_> Saviq, btw this is what i see in -cleanup + click http://imgur.com/29cprfP
<mhr3_> not sure if you were able to get it to run in the end or not
<Saviq> mhr3_, can you paste some of the messages from console? the "undefined to int" seems most interesting
<Saviq> mhr3_, and no, didn't, UDS took me over
<mhr3_> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085862/
<Saviq> this is crazy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgFG90fmHI :D
<mhr3_> whaaat
<mhr3_> lol
<Saviq> mhr3_, ok, nothing obvious, will look tomorrow morning
<mhr3_> k, me out
<mzanetti> dandrader: so design wanted to do the "autoCompleteGesture" in case the user did a one way gesture, but they did not want the speed to have any impact
<mzanetti> do you think the EdgeDragEvaluator is any good for that?
<mzanetti> tried to use it and struggling a bit making it to do exactly that
<dandrader> mzanetti, nah, leave it out
<Saviq> mzanetti, check out the youtube above ↑, you guys there around the Alps are crazy :P
<Saviq> must be oxygen deprivation or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, just seen it. hehe, yeah. I could imagine some of my school mates playing this :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, although I do think it should follow the same autocomplete vs. rollback logic that the panel uses, for consistency
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you around? have 5.0 installed somewhere?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, desktop or device?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: desktop preferably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have both
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me send you a tar
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sent
<mzanetti> dandrader: fair point... it is a bit different tho... while on the right edge you want to flick the app over the whole screen, that's not really what you want to do for the launcher as that's a "short" gesture
<mzanetti> dandrader: I do agree with the general thing you're saying tho
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, does not crash
<Saviq> <Unknown File>: SyntaxError: Unexpected end of input
<tsdgeos> oh really?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085942/ ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: does this work for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/204798/comments/497008
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: running over stackbrowser.qml, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> something defintely broke then
<tsdgeos> this crashes in 5.2 and 5.3
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<Saviq> ugh, jslint is not happy with that file
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which of the 3?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the .js oen
<Saviq> one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still shouldn't crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it doesn't
<tsdgeos> it does :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on 5.0 I mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, srue
<dandrader> Saviq, interesting video, btw
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed :D
<mzanetti> its unbelievable ho fast they can kick that ball, isn't it?
<jetsaredim> anyone alive in here?
<jetsaredim> trying to figure out how to get the notification area to only show up on one screen of a dual screen config
<jetsaredim> s/screen/monitor
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, no crash, and actually no error any more
<Saviq> jetsaredim, best file a bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: simplified even more to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086183/ + .js file
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> will bug simon tomorrow
<dandrader> where does MathUtils come from?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's ours I think
<Saviq> dandrader, or UITK actually
<Saviq> ./modules/Ubuntu/Components/mathUtils.js
<dandrader> Saviq, right
<dandrader> it's weirs that you have to "impot Ubuntu.Components" to get MathUtils...
<dandrader> weird
<dandrader> mzanetti, can't build your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086394/
<dandrader> mzanetti, unity-scopes-shell/activate-appid-2, I mean
<mzanetti> dandrader: that was merged yesterday night
<mzanetti> dandrader: so if you flashed today you might not need that one any more
<Saviq> dandrader, that branch is in trunk already
<dandrader> ah, good. will build trunk then
<Saviq> dandrader, if it's in trunk, means it's in packages, so no need to build :)
<dandrader> Saviq, I thought so too, but built it anyway just in case. :)
<Saviq> dandrader, since CI train, everything that's below the changelog commit (like the top of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk) is in the package, unless it got reverted, when the package version will have .is.the.actual.version.in.trunk
<Cimi> Trevinho, ping
<bschaefer> Cimi, Trevinho is on vacation for once :)
<bschaefer> he'll be back on Monday
<Cimi> bschaefer, he'll reply :P
<bschaefer> Cimi, he will, hes bad at vacations haha
<Cimi> bschaefer, I just wanted to propose a small fix, don't show LIM when resizing a window
<Cimi> bschaefer, you can resize from topleft corner and see LIM appearing/disappearing, looks like a glitch
 * bschaefer attempts
<Cimi> same thing when moving
<Cimi> like, LIM shouldn't change state when moving or resizing
<bschaefer> Cimi, hmm my LIM seems fine when doing that
<Cimi> bschaefer, move faster
<bschaefer> Cimi, maybe hes fixed it in trunk unity...or compiz
<bschaefer> Cimi, as everything seems to be staying in place and no glitching
<Cimi> bschaefer, I haven't looked at the code, but I believe LIM is shown on entering mouse event
<Cimi> and hidden on leaving
<bschaefer> Cimi, oo there it is
<Cimi> so if you move faster than the resize, and your mouse enters
<bschaefer> Cimi, i was looking at the window buttons for some reason haha
<Cimi> you show and hide
<Cimi> ah ok :)
<bschaefer> Cimi, should be a pretty easy fix when dragging
<bschaefer> to hide
<Cimi> I believe they're both easy fix
<bschaefer> Cimi, sorry got kicked off the Internet, not sure if you saw what i said last... but ill get a bug up for Trevinho
<bschaefer> and assigned to him :)
<bschaefer> Cimi, if you want to pay attention to the bug :): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292229
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292229 in unity (Ubuntu) "Decor flashes between LIM and title when moving window or resizing" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-14
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the plan? first land 5.2 then new-scopes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, today is review day
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please start looking at mterry's split greeter
<tsdgeos> so https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2 is the "top branch" we want to merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll go through that
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll read mterry's code
<mhr3_> Saviq, found the cause of the card hiccup?
<Saviq> mhr3_, not yet, let me look at it now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we still have fails in qmltests
<Saviq> mhr3_, can't get it to work still ;/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, testLauncher
<Saviq> mhr3_, src/capnp/layout.c++:1822: requirement not met: expected ref->kind() == WirePointer::STRUCT; Message contains non-struct pointer where struct pointer was expected.
<Cimi> I don't think the launcher is flicking
<Saviq> mhr3_, and restarting scope registry doesn't help
<mhr3_> Saviq, restart smart-scope-proxy & scope-registry
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's on you then, i'm reading mterry's code now
<mhr3_> Saviq, policy libunity-scopes0?
<Saviq> mhr3_, right, so not only registry now...
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, that helped
<mhr3_> ok
<seb128> marcustomlinson, hey
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hey
<seb128> marcustomlinson, what do you mean by "silo: <no silo>"? you are talking about landing/CI train?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah, I assume we still haven't got a silo. That branch fixes the issue and is complete.
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I can put a landing ask/get a silo for the hud, but the merge request is still "needs review" and CI seems unhappy
<seb128> e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/hud/lp-1288025/+merge/209449/comments/496003
<marcustomlinson> seb128: pete-woods just commented on the MR ;)
<seb128> oh
<pete-woods> seb128: ci is only unhappy because there's a dependent change in libdbusmenu-qt
<seb128> pete-woods, marcustomlinson: qt5.2 is in trusty-proposed now, so should be fine to land hud soon ;-) Is the CI being unhappy on that merge request "normal"?
<mhr3_> whaaat? 5.2 in proposed?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yups
<Saviq> mhr3_, found issue
<mhr3_> how come i didn't get a OMG! mail?
<seb128> pete-woods, if you need a libdbusmenu-qt change/update, you should update the build-depends on the version you need at least?
<pete-woods> seb128: I have done
<pete-woods> it's not just a single MR
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> there is a pre-require branch
<seb128> good
<pete-woods> yes
<pete-woods> or three :)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, pete-woods: thanks ;-)
<seb128> let's hope we can land soon
<seb128> LTS coming :p
<pete-woods> seb128: and don't worry, I will make sure I can search for préférences :)
<seb128> (btw you might want to change the status to "approved" if it's approved)
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks ;-)
<pete-woods> seb128: I can't change them to approved, as I don't have a silo yet, so no-one can test them for me
<pete-woods> (the rules say I have to test the builds that come from the silo)
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, there's an issue with the dynamic carousel merge, there's a few places that reference "template" directly, not through cardTool still (i.e. CardFilterGrid.qml:27)
<seb128> pete-woods, I don't see how changing to "approved" conflicts with the silo?
<seb128> pete-woods, there is no automerging of approved branches anymore with CI train
<pete-woods> I understand that
<pete-woods> but isn't it wrong to approve them until they have been tested via the silo?
<seb128> pete-woods, on other projects (e.g indicators, settings) we use approved as the list of things that are ready to be pushed through CI train
<seb128> your project, your call
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, results in broken apps card when searching (i.e. install click scope, restart scope-registry, ./builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool, search in Apps → no titles)
<seb128> I understand/use it as
<seb128> "approved = got review, should be ready to land"
<seb128> review the approved changes
<seb128> put them in silo
<seb128> then we test the silo
<seb128> and if it's green we press the land button
 * Saviq reverts
<seb128> which then upload/merge back
<pete-woods> seb128: okay, if that's how you understand the process, then I will do that in future
<Cimi> Saviq, let me fix it instead revert
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks, but feel free to keep your workflow if it works for you, I'm not saying mine is the only valid one ;-)
<Saviq> Cimi, k, let me know
<seb128> pete-woods, the main advantage with the way I described is that +activereview give you a nice overview of what is ready to be put in a silo (= the approved changes)
<seb128> otherwise you need to keep track mentally of what got reviewed/approved
<pete-woods> that's a good point, and I would definitely prefer to do it this way, I just got a different interpretation of the rules when I read them
<pete-woods> but if other teams are doing this, then I am happy
<Saviq> pete-woods, there's no rule on that
<Saviq> pete-woods, ci train doesn't even care about LP status, if you put the MP in it, it will merge it even if it's rejected
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm i think i had fixed that
<tsdgeos> but maybe not
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_BRANCHES
<pete-woods> Saviq: I understand that, I just don't like getting blamed for breaking things because I didn't follow the Process
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't look like it, at least not in branches I'm looking at
<Saviq> pete-woods, remember the process is yours, not anyone else's :)
<seb128> pete-woods, as said, we do it this way for indicators and settings, so feel free to do it as well, it's fine by the rules ;-)
<tsdgeos> new-scopes-cleanup is fine
<tsdgeos> new-scopes-cleanup-5.2 is fine too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which branch are you on?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm tried on cleanup, maybe didn't pull
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing to pull, did you search?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, but it's not referencing template directly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, that doesn't fix the issue though
<tsdgeos> that's a different thing :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure ;) /me pulls the fix to clean-to-trunk
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you have a look at it?
<tsdgeos> or shall we both?
<Saviq> Cimi, please fix on clean-to-trunk, not -cleanup, I was hoping for cleanup to only really do test fixes...
 * Saviq reviews cleanup so that it gets in new-scopes sooner rather than later
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can
<Saviq> ah, but we need 5.2-fixes on trunk first...
<Cimi> I'll look at both
<Cimi> having a coffee, had insomnia last night
<Cimi> this friday seems like a classic monday :)
<Cimi> but we all know that engineers have best ideas when they have lack of sleep, it's out environment
<Cimi> *our environment
<Saviq> mzanetti, review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058 please?
<Saviq> MacSlow, qml/Notifications/Notification.qml: bad whitespace in lines 42, 48
<Saviq> MacSlow, in modal snaps
<MacSlow> Saviq, already fixed
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, what editor do you use?
<Saviq> ah... insensible or whatever it's called
<Saviq> MacSlow, sounds like you need to enable whitespace checks :)
<Cimi> mmm
<MacSlow> Saviq, sublime... as I can't stand QtCreators text-rendering :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, is there any way to tweak Qt-text-rendering in some way... it always looks  a bit "fuzzy"
<Saviq> MacSlow, no idea, check out 3.0 from -proposed, maybe that's better?
<MacSlow> Cimi, ^ maybe you know
<Cimi> MacSlow, my guess is using other ways to render text
<anpok> with qtquick it might use the distance maps
<MacSlow> Cimi, sure... it using a distance-field based texturing approach... compared to gtk+'s cairo/pango one
<Cimi> MacSlow, http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/08/08/native-looking-text-in-qml-2/
<tsdgeos> QtCreator is not QML guys
<anpok> I thought parts of it are qml scenes..
<tsdgeos> the welcome screen
<MacSlow> anpok, also regular Qt-desktop apps look like they use the same technique... text on the desktop doesn't look as crisp as in gtk+-apps
<anpok> get bad glasses .. distance based fonts are a lot faster :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, ah... interesting... thannks for the link!
<Cimi> if it works, we should enable on our desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, can do that now
<Saviq> MacSlow, some more data here https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-9751
<MacSlow> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you ever get to the behemoth 7k diff of new scopes cleanup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I've read through it, Albert is already fixing my comments. Still have to do the functional test
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/+merge/209642
<mzanetti> ah no... that was the clean-to-trunk
<mzanetti> no didn't get to the other yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I might actually get on it if you don't, let's see who's first
 * tsdgeos can't stand subpixel hinted fonts
<tsdgeos> i want black you fool not green!
 * Saviq slows down work to let mzanetti review the bitch...
 * mzanetti still hopes gerry comes back soon and approves the right-edge branch :P
<Saviq> ;D
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you write launcher tests?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Saviq> let's merge right edge and new scopes on a Friday, what's the worst that can happen! ;D
 * mzanetti doesn't see why not :P
<Cimi> who has qt 5.0?
<mzanetti> Saviq: worst case, we instruct people to flash the mwc image for the weekend
<Cimi> first of all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i ask mterry to rebase his branch on top of new-scopes-cleanup-5.2? it doesn't merge cleanly there
 * mzanetti 5.2
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you run testLauncher and see if it fails for you?
<Cimi> with 5.2
<Cimi> or mzanetti
<tsdgeos> Cimi: new-scopes or trunk?
 * mzanetti runs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe review against trunk for now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ns
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have right edge that might still get in before new-scopes
 * Saviq got a u8 crash on 5.2, let's hope it's a known sig
<mzanetti> Cimi: trunk testLauncher passed here with 5.2
<mzanetti> Cimi: same with launcherbackendtest and launchermodeltest
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089382/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think i had a look at this one, flick() doesn't seem to be flicking enough
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is this in xvfb?
<tsdgeos> you may want to replace flick() with a mouse press+move+release
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no, regular unity7
<mzanetti> 8 I assume, trunk?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no, running 7
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: new-scopes-cleanup-5.2 branch
<tsdgeos> let me see what fix-5.2 says
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, have the same issue with flick
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and I was thinking of doing mouse flick indeed
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's an "antialias" option under Text Editr / Font & Colors in QtC, not sure, though, that it would get what you want ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, that was enabled already :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I meant *disabling* it ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, that would make things worse... but I managed to tweak it a bit for the better already... it didn't pickup the system-wide set monospaced font
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, it does use the default on
<Saviq> e
<Saviq> internal
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's a lot better after the tweaking now
<Cimi> btw unity7 improved loads this cycle
<Cimi> it's faster on my slow intel card
<Cimi> and more stable
<Cimi> and looks better
<Cimi> now we need to fix dash scopes that are slow :)
<Cimi> good we have this unity in the lts
<MacSlow> there seems to be an issue with indicator AP-tests -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5830/console
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^ is that to be expected?
<Saviq> MacSlow, "NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 8773"
<Saviq> MacSlow, == crash
<Saviq> MacSlow, == Qt 5.0 crash that's fixed with 5.2
<MacSlow> Saviq, so I just have to wait this one out?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ignore it, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, all 12 notification AP passed btw :)
<MacSlow> I hope Qt 5.2 won't affect that ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089478 <-- Qt 5.2, fix-5.2-tests branch
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have same issues
<Cimi> mzanetti, as well as launcher
<mzanetti> just tried the launcher again... passed :/
<Cimi> I'm looking into launcher
<Cimi> mzanetti, listview.flick seems to be weird
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be that you have retina screen
<Cimi> mzanetti, and speed flicks work on your pc
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, I'm using unity.gu for the flicking. so it *should* not matter
<mzanetti> but who knows
<mzanetti> Cimi: are you sure there isn't just a waitForRendering needed?
<Cimi> mzanetti, trying with your gu size
<Cimi> mmm might be too
 * mzanetti uses 18 px/gu
<Cimi> mzanetti, which gu do you have?
<Cimi> thx
<Cimi> and the variable to set?
 * Cimi forgot
<mzanetti> GRID_UNIT_PX
<mzanetti> tst_DragHandle failing for anyone of you? /me suspects a gu issue too
 * Cimi tries
<Cimi> mzanetti, works
<Cimi> mzanetti, works with 18 :-\
<mzanetti> launcher?
<Cimi> yep
<mzanetti> Cimi: guess what: DragHandle works here with 8 too
<mzanetti> afaics :P
<Cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: weird, let me see
<Cimi> mzanetti, which test?
<Cimi> of draghandle
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm looking at it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, GRID_UNIT_PX=18 make testLauncher works
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the lvwph ones too?
<Cimi> so either listview.flick clamps values
<Cimi> or units.gu don't work sas speed
<mzanetti> Cimi: the flick() in the launcher only resets it to the beginning, You might just be able to increase the flick value a git and it'll work
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not those
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<mzanetti> this is DragHandle @18: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089509
<Cimi> mzanetti, looking
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lwph passed here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is it 100% failing for you?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, just ran it again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089521
<mzanetti> this one is not GU related. fails for 8 here too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah the test doesn't know about gus
<mzanetti> yep..
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you using xvfb-run ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, this was all plain X
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does running it standalone also fails? i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089534/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, that's what my paste does
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not in a loop, but standalone
<tsdgeos> works here :/
<tsdgeos> i'm on the 12th run already
<mzanetti> ah... you meant the function standalone
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089545
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: kwin/compiz ?
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> i'd say it's resolution
<tsdgeos> i'm basically moving the mouse and expecting stuff to happen
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: interesting. it works in xvfb
<tsdgeos> because the dpi there is probably different
<tsdgeos> the one i need
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... while thie window is quite small, I still have normal fonts
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/paH4UEo.png
<tsdgeos> looks good to me :D
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> I could imagine the test taking less space if the fonts dpi is different
<mzanetti> s/test/text/
<tsdgeos> well the 0 is a bit too big
<tsdgeos> but that is just there for you to look at, doesn't play any role
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you sure the header isn't smaller in height?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no looks ok
<tsdgeos> i can snapshot mine if you want
<mzanetti> yeah, please do
 * mzanetti curious
<mzanetti> there must be a difference...
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/E5x1to3.png
<tsdgeos> it's the test that is bogus i guess
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089562/ probably doesn't move your high DPI at all
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah. the Pageheader and sectionheader have hardcoded pixel sizes?
<tsdgeos> ye
<mzanetti> that explains why its correct indeed
<tsdgeos> why wouldn't they?
<tsdgeos> well as i said the test doesn't use gu
<mzanetti> yeah.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm just not sure how to make this work if indeed the pixels you have to move the mouse are indeed pixel dependant
<tsdgeos> maybe the qpa has info about that?
 * tsdgeos checks
<Cimi> mzanettI, draghandle is not res independent
<Cimi> debugging that
<Cimi> some values I'm getting don't change
<mzanetti> Cimi: which ones?
<Cimi> currently
<Cimi> dragThreshold of EdgeDragEvaluator
<mzanetti> yeah.. I'm hunting that one too...
<Cimi> which seems to be maxDragDistance
<mzanetti> haven't found where it's defined
<Cimi> that should ne res independent
<Cimi> mzanetti, qml/Components/EdgeDragEvaluator.qml
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to be much in flickable that is dpi dependant or anything
<mzanetti> Cimi: defaultDistanceThreshold: units.gu(1.5)
<mzanetti> seems okayish...
<Cimi> mzanetti, maxDragThreshold
<Cimi> *distance
<Cimi> ../qml/Components/DragHandle.qml:172:        maxDragDistance: maxTotalDragDistance
<Cimi> ../qml/Components/Stage.qml:453:        maxDragDistance: stage.width
<mzanetti> yeah... but: distanceThreshold: hintDisplacement > 0 ? 0 : defaultDistanceThreshold
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess you don't see the list moving at all, no?
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> nope. frozen like an ice cube
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do the other tests also pass inside xvfb-run?
<mzanetti> trying
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089644
<tsdgeos> so yes
<tsdgeos> that 0 != 0 should be randomly passing
<tsdgeos> we have that in trunk too
<tsdgeos> even i thought i had fixed it
<mzanetti> is that the one you introduced the uFuzzyCompare for?
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this one and a few others with the same issue yeah
 * tsdgeos let's it run in xvfb-run for a while
<tsdgeos> yep, failed
<tsdgeos> i should be able to at least make this one pass consistently
<mzanetti> yeah... but its strange. I'm quite sure this was passing at some point here
<tsdgeos> well it does pass
<tsdgeos> just run it again :D
<mzanetti> no... I mean the DPI related issues
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes i think that has changed with 5.2
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> there have been some changes regarding how dpi is handled
<tsdgeos> let's fix this one i can repro first
<tsdgeos> and care about the others later
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Cimi:  any progress on the launcher or the draghandle? depending on which one you are on, I could take the other
<Cimi> mzanetti, doing drag handle, no progress, just debugging
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. /me gets to the launcher
<Cimi> is there a way in qml to see what sets what?
<Cimi> like, what set a property width
<mzanetti> Cimi: launcher fixed
<Cimi> mzanetti, push in that branch
<Cimi> mzanetti, or in fix-5.2-tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you pastebin diff?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hm... I think you can see that with the profiler...
<mzanetti> Cimi: I've pushed to 5.2-tests
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: diff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/revision/751
<mzanetti> dammit... I accidentally pushed something
<mzanetti> reverted
<Cimi> mzanetti, looks like a workaround
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't get me wrong
<mzanetti> Cimi: why?
<Cimi> it works
<Cimi> mzanetti, I just wanted to know why flick doesn't work
<Cimi> :)
<mzanetti> because it always had issues if listview Snapping is enabled
<mzanetti> and now with 5.2. it seems not to be able to flick() over a snap position any more
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can help me with drag handle
<mzanetti> regardless how big the number in flick(x)  is
<Cimi> mzanetti, basically
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you put some fancy console.log
<Cimi> you realise that width of those drag handle is fixed
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> ahhhh
<tsdgeos> waht about make testFoo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Cimi> mzanetti, there's so much logic in those tests that I'm wondering if they are correct
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's interesting, the DragHandles window is always the same size, regardless the ps/gu
<mzanetti> px/gu
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what is with make testFoo?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not set
<tsdgeos> doesn't work anymore
<mzanetti> huh? does here (unless you really mean "make testFoo" - including the Foo)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or did you mean tryFoo?
<mzanetti> Cimi: isn't it set to 70 gu's in tst_DragHandle.qml?
<Cimi> mzanetti, vertical showable and horizontal showable in tst_DragHandle tthey don't have anchors
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah, yes that :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... that's broken. we need our own QQuickView that registers qttest stuff
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, pushed a fix for the 0 != 0 thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nice, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean make tryFoo?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the other ones i don't know how to tackle
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it's somewhat lower prio, but yeah we need to come up with something
<mzanetti> Cimi:     window->resize(600, 600);
<Cimi> ouch
<Cimi> I should have just grep
<Cimi> xD
<Cimi> mzanetti, that is it
<mzanetti> haha. commented that away and guess what Totals: 10 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped
 * mzanetti pushes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is testlistviewwithpageheadersection the only one that fails?
<tsdgeos> i'd expect other variations of LVWPH fail too, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lemme try
<Cimi> mzanetti, waiting daniel to ask why resizing?
<Cimi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/43.2.2
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089916
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so same thing
<tsdgeos> the tests that move the view with mouse presses don't play nice with your dpi
<mzanetti> Cimi: as everything still works when removing it, I assume he added it just for some testing while developing and forgot to remove
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> but yeah, lets ask him to be sure
<Saviq> THE 5.2 HAS LANDED
<Saviq> Mirv, kudos!!!
<bregma> prepare yourselves appropriately!
 * Saviq starts porting to 5.3... we should make it in time for 15.04, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058/comments/497520 :/
<mzanetti> will look into it...
<mzanetti>  /food first
<mzanetti> yay for 5.2 :)
 * Saviq imagines Mirv lying in a puddle of high-grade alcohol right now
<Cimi> will we ever have those ubuntushape binding loop for propery width fixed?
<Mirv> Saviq: :D thanks.
<Saviq> Cimi, did you ever try? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, nope :D
<Cimi> I can
<Saviq> Cimi, then, no
<Saviq> Cimi, did you fix the card yet?
<Cimi> Saviq, will do now, was fixing 5.2 with mzanetti
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
 * Saviq wonders who will review the 5.2-fixes branch ;D
<Saviq> when *everyone* will have their hands in it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmmm, all the time? or just sometimes?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so i can remove landing6?
<tsdgeos> s/can/should i guess
<Mirv> tsdgeos: what do you mean?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, yes, you don't need the PPA anymore
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you actually get more updates from the main archives now
<Mirv> like the two qtdeclarative patches
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<tsdgeos> tx
<mhr3_> Mirv, so 006 officially landed and in main now?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: yes
<mhr3_> Mirv, will all those rebuild-against-5.2 branches be marked as merged?
<Mirv> mhr3_: yep, it's now in main, in release pocket. merge & clean not yet done
<Mirv> mhr3_: the last thing answers that, pending
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, al the time
<Cimi> dednick, can you repeat me what you have been working on, I couldn't hear you well
<Cimi> dandrader, ping
 * mzanetti still didn't get the dungeon joke
<dandrader> Cimi, pong
<dednick> Cimi: i'll enter it
<dandrader> mzanetti, because we will stay all day inside a windowless room regardless if it's a sunny and wonderful place outside :)
<mzanetti> ah, got it, thanks :)
 * mzanetti remembers the apps team conquering the terrace in oakland
<mzanetti> we just need to be faster :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, that was a great move
<Saviq> apps team is going to be there the week before us
<Saviq> so there's our chance :)
<Mirv> mhr3_: merged!
<Cimi> dandrader, in test DragHandle
<Cimi> dandrader, you forced window size to 600, 600
<Cimi> dandrader, is there a reason for that?
<mhr3_> Mirv, yey!
<dandrader> Cimi, just so it gets a reasonable size when running on the desktop. so it's rather arbitraty
<dandrader> arbitrary
<Cimi> dandrader, it breaks on high GU
<Cimi> dandrader, mzanetti removed it
<dandrader> Cimi, just make sure it looks good when you do "make tryDragHandle"
<mzanetti> dandrader: trySomething is dead right now
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^?
<dandrader> mzanetti, why?
<dandrader> mzanetti, due to the qt 5.2 transition?
<mzanetti> qt 5.2 registers Qttest somewhere in qmltestrunner, and not in import QtTest any more
<mzanetti> dunno why, but we need to patch our uQmlscene
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, that's easy
<mzanetti> cool
<dandrader> mzanetti, I mean, I hope it's easy :D
<mzanetti> dandrader: for the resize(), If I drop it, it still looks exactly the same with GRID_UNIT_PX=8
<mzanetti> dandrader: and on my screen, with 18 px/gu it's obviously much bigger but still looks the same and tests pass
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you gdb that crash? it's weird
<mzanetti> before it was rather tiny and buttons didn't fit any more
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll try
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090571
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: kill landing6, dist-upgrade and rebuild?
<mzanetti> on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, check unity8.log, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, grep for what()
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, are there any newscopes-specific 5.2 fixes in cleanup-5.2?
<Cimi> Saviq, what u mean?
<Saviq> Cimi, is cleanup-5.2 anything more than cleanup + fixes-5.2?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't remember tbh
<Cimi> Saviq, it has some new scopes fixes iirc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, any reason to not just merge cleanup-5.2 into cleanup?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not at this point that 5.2 is on main
<tsdgeos> let's do it and kill the other branch
<Cimi> Saviq, we were not sure we had new scope before or after 5.2
 * Saviq does
<Saviq> Cimi, I doubt the fixes are 5.0 incompatible, though, are they ;)
 * Saviq dropped the branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably not, but at this stage, we will never know anymore :D
<mzanetti> don't look back
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: switching to final and rebuilding fixed it. I suspect some weirdness 'cause I keep on switching back and forth between the refactoring of appmanager in the right-edge branches
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so the only problems you can reproduce now are the lvwph due to the high dpi?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: still running the whole thing but so far it looks like that, yeah
<Saviq> we got qmluitests success on 5.2, folks :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: in jenkins?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> nice.
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058/comments/497608
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so yeah, looks like the DPI issues in lvwph are the only ones left - non blocking for this branch I'd say
<Saviq> only otto failed due to some dep issues
<Saviq> another one is going http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2499/console
<Saviq> let's just freakin' approve and land it... I won't be able to review the other thing otherwise...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do, ignore the high dpi issues from mzanetti for the moment? works for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: all yours
<Saviq> mzanetti, push-ups? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/vjog_compiz_workaround/+merge/209877
 * mzanetti does push ups
<mzanetti> done
<mzanetti> I'll increase to 10 next time. 5 is too easy. I keep on forgetting :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, go exponentially, 25 next time
<mzanetti> heh... I guess I wouldn't make the next step tho
<Saviq> that's how you remember ;D
<mzanetti> 25 seems really the upper limit I can do at once right now
<Saviq> Cimi, will https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool/+merge/209655 be affected by the fix your cooking? should I refrain from landing it?
<Cimi> Saviq, shouldn't be affected
<Cimi> give me 5 mins
<mzanetti> Saviq: got all qml tests passing in xvfb too now :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, awesomes
<Saviq> mzanetti, with the fix-5.2 branch, that is?
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> elopio, please drop the submitter checklist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 into https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fake_app_from_toolkit/+merge/208002 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, remember me how to restart scope registry
<Saviq> Cimi, "restart scope-registry" ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, might need "restart smart-scopes-proxy", too
<Cimi> uknown instance
<Saviq> Cimi, start, tehn
<Saviq> then
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I'm missing some packages
<Cimi> I have unity-scope-click, unity-scope-scopes
<Saviq> Cimi, that's enough, why do you say you're missing anything?
<Cimi> Saviq, when I run unity-scope-tool I get errors
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/qml/Dash/DashContent.qml:103: TypeError: Cannot read property 'loaded' of null
<Cimi> etc
<Saviq> Cimi, did you build?
<Saviq> Cimi, try -c
<Cimi> yes I did
<Cimi> brand new
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-5.2/qml/ScopeTool.qml:77:31: Unable to assign [undefined] to scopes_ng::Scope*
<mhr3_> Saviq, looks like we can forget about landing #13?
<Saviq> mhr3_, not necessarily, we just need to flush before that...
<Saviq> mhr3_, but since it's only our MP, I can take over indeed
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, I can has silo for row 50?
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, seen some newscopes in #50, thought it's the same thing
<mhr3_> nevermind then
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, those are just prereqs
<mhr3_> yea, see that now
<Saviq> mhr3_, 'cause without that we're lost for reviewing the rest
<sil2100> Saviq: already done ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, nice one :)
<sil2100> Just wait for me to copy-paste it to the spreadsheet
 * Saviq hates the (lack of) SSO integration for the train jenkins...
<Cimi> any hint on that error?
<Cimi> ./build -s or -c
<Cimi> nothing changes
<Cimi> I upgrade
<tsdgeos> i'm getting the same
<tsdgeos> no scopes at all
<tsdgeos> ah, new-scopes hasn't landed yet, no?
<tsdgeos> i mean the backend part
<tsdgeos> or it has?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, restart smart-scope-proxy && restart scope-registry
<Cimi> mhr3_, I don't have the former
<Cimi> mhr3_, which packlage?
<tsdgeos> missing s
<tsdgeos> smart-scopes-proxy
<tsdgeos> scope-registry
<mhr3_> whoops
<mhr3_> sorry
<Cimi> ok I can reproduce the bug
<elopio> Saviq: done. I'm sorry, I always forget about it.
<Saviq> elopio, no worries
<mhr3_> Saviq, could we cleanup the demo ppa?
<mhr3_> Saviq, the unity8 build there is new-scopes-cleanup based, what else needs to be rebuild?
<mhr3_> uitk & qtubuntu still needed?
<mhr3_> Saviq, or do you want to forget about it for now and use a landing silo instead?
<Saviq> mhr3_, when I release the thing that's building now, I'll create a silo for new scopes
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, so lets forget about demo stuff
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have carousel for apps?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, the issue is with searching in apps
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no title
<Cimi> Saviq, the issue is to me apps are all attached
<Cimi> no spacing
<Cimi> Saviq, are we talking about the same issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, probably not
<Saviq> Cimi, go to click scope, search for something
<Saviq> Cimi, no titles
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have space between results
<Saviq> Cimi, image
<Cimi> ah click scope
<Cimi> Saviq, I have found another bug then
<Cimi> Saviq, search inside apps
<Cimi> apps are click scope?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, it's the same issue
<Cimi> Saviq, it has nothing to do with carousel then
<Saviq> Cimi, no, but your branch breaks it
<Cimi> ah cool :D
<Cimi> it is the undefined cardWidth
<Saviq> probably
<Cimi> no doubts
<Cimi> I'm wondering where it is missing the switch to implicitWidth
<Cimi> and where my branch breaks it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't you say you killed DashFilterGrid somewhere?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> in the seemore grid
<tsdgeos> i think
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can try bringing that over to new-scopes-cleanup if you want
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I see
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746
<Cimi> Saviq, my guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, please do
<Cimi> Saviq, the bug was always there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> Saviq, but 53	-        categoryLayout: "grid"
<Saviq> Cimi, don't explain it to me, fix it! :D
<Cimi> Saviq, was forcing cardfiltergrid to always use grid
<Cimi> Saviq, I need you here
<Cimi> Saviq, for organic-grid, journal
<Cimi> or whoever wrote this cardWidth code
<Cimi> I can fix it for this case
<Cimi> but will be bugged elsewhere
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, I believe journal was never used
<Cimi> Saviq, same thing for organic grid
<Cimi> Saviq, cardfiltergrid contained an override of categorylayour forcing to grid
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, they're not used yet, but they will be soon
<Saviq> Cimi, and it's tested
<Cimi> let me dig more
<Saviq> Cimi,             case "grid":
<Saviq>                 return card.implicitHeight
<Saviq>         height: cardTool.cardHeight || implicitHeight
<Cimi> not width
<Saviq> hmm actually that's fine
<Saviq> Cimi, fwiw, both Card and CardTool are tested somewhat extensively
<Saviq> Cimi, so I'm expecting an integration (CardFilterGrid / GenericScopeView) issue
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I confirm
<Cimi> Saviq, old code of new scopes http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/view/head:/qml/Dash/CardTool.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, categoryLayout was never used differently than grid or carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/view/head:/qml/Dash/CardFilterGrid.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, line 35
<Saviq> Cimi, that's in CardFilterGrid, so this should always be grid regardless
<Cimi> Saviq, all CardFilterGrid were forcing line 65 of cardTool
<Cimi> Saviq, Apps was treated as grid
<Saviq> Cimi, it is grid
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not meant to be carousel
<Cimi> Saviq, it says journal here
<Saviq> Cimi, huh?
<Saviq> journal is not implemented yet, nothing is using it
<Cimi> Saviq, I added console.log(categoryLayout)
<Cimi> Saviq, when doing search here
<Cimi> and I clearly see journal
<Saviq> Cimi, that might explain things
<Saviq> Cimi, you're right
<Saviq> mhr3_, bug is in click scope
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's using journal instead of "grid"
<mhr3_> oh?
<mhr3_> it that how journal looks? :)
<Cimi> we didn't implement journal yet
<Saviq> mhr3_, journal doesn't look at all ye ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's not like it should ever use a journal, should it ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, sure, but you should fallback nicely ;P
<mhr3_> but yes, it is also a bug in click :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, well, no, I should use a journal when it's implemented
<Saviq> mhr3_, but click should not use it ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you remove the window resize in the end?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes. let me check if I pushed everything
<mzanetti> Cimi: 168	- window->resize(600, 600);
<mzanetti> in the diff
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> then we're good to go Saviq
<Saviq> Cimi, with?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, what do we do with fixes-5.2, who reviews? :)
<Cimi> ahahah
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> well, I'd say if everyone approves the other's changes we grant you the right to self-top-approve
<Saviq> ;D
<mzanetti> where's paul?
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> hah
<ESphynx> hey guys, is there any way not to have this damn 'Please type your command'
<ESphynx>  useless thing pop up when I try to hit my app menus? (Alt-F)
<Saviq> ESphynx, you mean "not" pop up? it should not anyway, there was a bug in earlier unity versions, seems reliable now
<Saviq> ESphynx, but anyway you can change the keybinding for it in ccsm
<ESphynx> Saviq: thanks. I'm running the latest on Trusty
<Saviq> ESphynx, and pressing alt+f pops the hud up?
<Saviq> ESphynx, sounds like you should file a bug
<Saviq> ESphynx, this was supposed to be solved these days
<ESphynx> and if pops up if I release quickly both keys but the alt first I think
<Saviq> ESphynx, still, this should've been better now
<ESphynx> in practice, it annoys me all the time.
<Saviq> ESphynx, if it's not, please file a bug
<ESphynx> Saviq: It was not as bad in Saucy
<ESphynx> with Trusty it's aweful.
<Saviq> ESphynx, so something definitely went wrong and we need to fix it for the LTS
<ESphynx> please :)
<Saviq> ESphynx, please file a bug with `apport-bug unity` then
<ESphynx> Saviq: #1292623
<Saviq> ESphynx, thanks
<Saviq> mup, get to work: bug #1292623
<ubot5> bug 1292623 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-F pops up 'Type your command' prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292623
<ESphynx> thanks Saviq. also may I suggest another hotkey thant Alt ?
<Saviq> ESphynx, you can change it
<ESphynx> alt is such a meta key that yo use with anything ...
<Saviq> ESphynx, and there's been plenty of discussion about that already
<ESphynx> and if you change your mind you'll release it
<ESphynx> it's just a horrible default
<Saviq> ESphynx, how often do you change your mind when pressing alt?
<ESphynx> quite often
<Saviq> ESphynx, you should make your mind early! ;)
<ESphynx> also, I still find confusing that ccsm, something not even installed by default, and part of a different project than Unity is what must be used to fix all these annoying little glitches
<ESphynx> Shouldn't be an easy access 'Unity settings' panel ?
<Saviq> ESphynx, but anyway, there's plenty of discussion on that in bugs on launchpad, mailing lists etc.
<ESphynx> Saviq: probably a good hint that it should be changed!
<Saviq> ESphynx, not if no better alternatives were presented
<Saviq> ESphynx, there is, and actually this shortcut is in the "keyboard" menu in the standard gnome-control-center
<ESphynx> Saviq: I like Windows key + R :P
<Saviq> ESphynx, that's different, that's for running commands, which is under alt+f2 in unity
<Saviq> ESphynx, check out what the hud is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD
<ESphynx> "Alt L"? that means the Left Alt? that's confusing also
<Saviq> ESphynx, that's the name for the key as gtk defines it, afaict
<ESphynx> Saviq: also, why isn't the launcher just integrated in the panel that searches ?
<ESphynx> with a modifier to search vs run maybe ?
<Saviq> ESphynx, launcher is the vertical panel on the left, dash is what you get on super press
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh could you add https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/extend-scope-tool/+merge/209955 to one of the asks?
<ESphynx> Please type your command vs Run a command  is different?
<Saviq> mhr3_, will do, needs review first :)
 * mzanetti changes his mind quite often too when pressing alt. however, as that activates the application's menu its not much different than invoking the hud
<mhr3_> Saviq, right... could you review? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, not before Monday ;)
<Saviq> ESphynx, I'm polish, so it doesn't say that here
<Saviq> ESphynx, but if that's confusing for you, file another bug please, maybe it could be improved
<Saviq> ESphynx, the HUD searches within the application menus, has nothing to do with "commands" as you would run them in the terminal
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh wait, i based it off new-scopes... i guess that isn't going to be merged directly, should probably rebase?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, on trunk if possible?
<mhr3_> sure, it's isolated to the tool
<ESphynx> Saviq: The hud sarches yes (that's what I'm saying holding a key could make it run instead), but difference between Alt and Alt-F2 is ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: will the ScopeDelegateMapper grow again at some point or should we get rid of it?
<Saviq> ESphynx, <Super> goes to dash, which searches in apps, files and other local and online sources, Alt-F2 runs commands as you would type them in the terminal, Alt itself searches through the currently focused app menu items
<Saviq> ESphynx, the three have very different purposes
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we did already somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah well, until we have running apps in dash
<mzanetti> Saviq: reviewing the new-scopes-cleanup branch its shrinking, but still there
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need *something* like it
<ESphynx> Saviq: ohhh. *that's* what it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, it could be reduced
<Saviq> ESphynx, makes sense now to be on Alt, which invokes the same menus? ;)
<ESphynx> Saviq: well now I understand why alt was chosen, but would on earth would I want to type in menu commands!!
<ESphynx> why*
<Saviq> ESphynx, read the wiki
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, its mostly a: clickscope ? DashApps.qml : "GenericScopeView.qml"
<Saviq> mzanetti, could be reduced to that, yeah
<mzanetti> well... no need to nitpick on it if everything else is ok. continuing the review
<Saviq> ESphynx, complicated apps (inkscape, gimp, and many others) have really complicated menu structures
<ESphynx> Saviq: Also I guess my toolkit should integrate with the Unity menus just like it should with the Quartz menus :P
<Saviq> ESphynx, "your toolkit"?
<ESphynx> Saviq: yes I figured that's what it was intended for :
<ESphynx> Saviq: yeah my still unknown toolkit :P
<Saviq> ESphynx, navigating through them, especially when you're only starting, is rather tedious
<Saviq> ESphynx, right, yeah it should integrate, usually toolkits have entry points for that now
<ESphynx> yeah still a todo ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, submitter checklist please
<mhr3_> oh.. that thing
<mhr3_> Saviq, got the wiki link where you have those handy?
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<mhr3_> ty
<Saviq> mhr3_, could you add a note on how to test it?
<mhr3_> k
<Saviq> mhr3__, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3__, you seem to accrue _s over time ;D
<mhr3__> eh? didn't get that
<mhr3__> oh
<mhr3> Saviq, blame broadcom :P
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: the diff for the cleanup branch contains at least 3 other branches
<mzanetti> I guess we should land them first?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I'm doing now
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, we still need to wait until Monday probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, but all the ACKed branches now are in a silo and I'm running the last tests for them
<om26er> andyrock, there ?
<andyrock> om26er, yeah but end of day
<andyrock> it's urgent?
<om26er> andyrock, no not at all, just a bug that I started noted recently, will find you monday
<andyrock> om26er, what bug? :D
<om26er> andyrock, with multiple open windows, quickly pressing super+w does not start spread rather dash opens :)
<andyrock> om26er, yeah we noticed some problems with super/alt tap too
<andyrock> we had some changes in the way with handle key grabbing
<andyrock> om26er, i think i'm not the best one to work on it tough
<andyrock> kind busy with lockscreen now
<andyrock> there are some issues in the integration
<om26er> andyrock, sure just wanted to make sure its known
<om26er> which it clearly is :)
<ESphynx> hey guys I think I've find another bug
<ESphynx> if I type in my IDE (Window ... there's a long delay on the ( because it's parsing on a big file, and then the following letters end up mixed up
<ESphynx> looks like the events are being peeked at and put back in the queue mixed up...
<ESphynx> sorry, disregard. this happens in Cinnamon too :P
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-15
<mrmagician> I'm sure you're aware of this, but the GTK appindicator API links on the Ubuntu unity website are dead. Anywhere else I can get some docs for it?
<InkBlend> Question: The "More Information" links on the Application Indicators page (http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/) and the "System Indicator APIs" links on the System Indicators page (https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/system-indicators/) are all broken.  Is this because they are being deprecated, or because they just broke and no one noticed/fixed them?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-09
<tsdgeos> man, i woke up to a 55% packet loss on my router
<tsdgeos> thankfully a reboot seems to have fixed it
<tsdgeos> let's see if it stays fixed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sometimes they ran out of mem and they lose packets
<tsdgeos> Cimi: may be that, i also wiggled the cables a bit, i have a huge mess here and they may have recconnected better or something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a big patchset for qtdbus that also fixes our deadlock issue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> moves handling of stuff more into threads and stuff
<tsdgeos> need to pressure thiago into geting it merged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we'd probably like to put it in vivid if possible
<tsdgeos> and then we can decide wheter to use my "simple" let's add a lock or backport all that series
<tsdgeos> i'm guesing adding the series is a better idea
<tsdgeos> so we can find any issue it may have earlier
<tsdgeos> but still i'd like it landed upstream
<tsdgeos> first
<Saviq> yeah, we could start preparing for it in a silo or so
<tsdgeos> would that help with the other deadlock bug we're fighting? not really since you said it only seems to happen on first boot ever?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's the simplest way to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well... the only way to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, it's the only way we know to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, people have been filing other "unity8 hung" bugs, but looking at traces it's all the same
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: so a silo won't really help in seeing if it's been fixed or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, true, landing it would, but a silo could help with verifying everything else still works as expected
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, but Im fine with waiting until it gets upstream
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you confirm is the scopes shell that resets the deparment on a serach ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1429214
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429214 in Ubuntu UX "[Scopes] Departments not behaving consistently when navigating too/from a Scope " [Undecided,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> i can't find any code in the ui that does it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: meh internet doing stoopid things today
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still how do we put it in a silo?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, this is scopes shell
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'll comment on the bug; this is as you said working as designed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's wait until it gets merged upstream and we'll pull it into our distro patchset
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: going to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1425593
<tsdgeos> any quick idea/hint what may be the cause?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425593 in QtMir "trivial app fails to appear in shell and crashes it on close" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> greyback: going to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1425593
<tsdgeos> any quick idea/hint what may be the cause?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425593 in QtMir "trivial app fails to appear in shell and crashes it on close" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> do you think it can be related to the "first frame drawn" code?
<greyback> tsdgeos: would suspect raciness where client is ready to give a frame before qtmir is
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah actually
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> will have a look
<greyback> great, thanks
<greyback> the shutdown crash is hopefully the same bug
<greyback> tsdgeos: possible the SurfaceObserver sends a framePosted signal before the MirSurfaceItem is set as a listener
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for when you have time, I fixed the remaining aspect ratio issue
<Cimi> with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-previewoverlay/revision/1627
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can test using the games previews in the store, like machines vs machines and pathwind
<Cimi> tsdgeos, before my branch you see the animation is messed up
<lolek> hi guys, I've got question regarding hmm dashobard/launcher? I hope it's correct channel if not I'd like to ask someone to please redirect me
<lolek> the thing is that when I search for pkg in the dash and click the pkg with rmb there's pkg description and pkg version
<lolek> my question is where is that info comming from?
<lolek> as I think there's a bug related to that functionality
<karni> Hi folks! I have this bug I think is related to Unity shell, any suggestions who I could pass that onto? https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1428277
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428277 in libqtelegram "Icon in notification may be too small" [Undecided,New]
<karni> The icon is svg, so I suppose it should scale up nicely.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool, will do
<Saviq> karni, small? all the icons in there are that small
<Saviq> karni, per design
<Saviq> karni, but agreed with the "not trivial to tap", design folk are working on a refresh of the notification center
<karni> Saviq: hrm.. now that I look at it, I think it's equally 'small' on krillin.
<karni> Saviq: shall I ping them the bug report, or you know these things are in the works now?
<karni> if you know, I'll just comment and mark as invalid
<Saviq> karni, I've tweaked the bug tasks
<karni> Saviq: ah, cheers! :)
<Saviq> mterry_, hey, did we have a bug for bug #1429887?
<ubot5> bug 1429887 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Pressing power button to resume does not turn on screen" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429887
<mterry_> Saviq, bug 1421455 I guess
<ubot5> bug 1421455 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Slow wake up time on physical power button pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421455
<Saviq> mterry_, yup, thanks
<mterry_> Saviq, I'm assigned on that one, but not actively investigating
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah I know, probably best to unassign.
<mterry_> Saviq, fair, don't want to give wrong impression.  unassigned
<mterry_> I'd be happy to chase it down, but I don't know how to reproduce reliably
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, it's one of those that are rather painful to track
<Cimi> Saviq, for reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1267184
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267184 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Apps Scope] apps that are being downloaded/installed are not shown differently from un-installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't know if you got it, but yes the icon thing has landed in the toolkit
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yep, got that, thanks
<tsdgeos> is that new landing that suddenly made 8 of our unittests fail?
<Saviq> likely
<Cimi> pete-woods, ping
<pete-woods> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> pete-woods, hi pete
<Cimi> pete-woods, can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1267184 and tell what you guys need?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267184 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Apps Scope] apps that are being downloaded/installed are not shown differently from un-installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<Cimi> pls
<pete-woods> Cimi: I'd have to direct you to dobey (see #unity-api) for further info
<Cimi> pete-woods, ok, thx
<pete-woods> the bug looks a bit vague for me to comment on it
<pete-woods> to me it sounds like we need a peristent click installation service
<pete-woods> who can give us info on package installation progress, etc
<pete-woods> without having to worry about the scope closing in the middle
<Cimi> we also need to do the same for the launcehr
<Cimi> the launcher will have the apps that are being installed I think
<Cimi> Saviq, can you confirm that?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes apps need to get pinned to the launcher on installation
<pete-woods> this doesn't sound to me like a particularly challenging service to implement
<Saviq> and show the install progress
<pete-woods> and I'd definitely like to see the launcher and click scope using the same service
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods which team can be in charge of this service?
<pete-woods> Cimi: well to me, it sounds like API team should make it. but I guess managers need to fight about it first
<tsdgeos> interestingly i can only reproduce 1 of the lots of qmluitests failing in cI
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-10
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/test_stubborn_flick/+merge/252407 for one of the tests that now suddenly fails
<tsdgeos> i'm having a look at the Dash ones
<tsdgeos> the TabletShell and WideView ones need mterry i'd say
<tsdgeos> seem real flackyness since i can have them fail here too sometimes and not depending on what sdk version i have
<tsdgeos> maybe we got slower/faster CI now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ktx
<tsdgeos> and it exposes them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scope-tool-dependencies/+merge/251573 you don't mean making them build time dependencies
<tsdgeos> since they are build time dependencies already
<tsdgeos> you mean changing the code, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, obviously unless you can understand the reason if it can't be build-time, when I'd like a comment near the code, so we don't have to go through that exercise again
<Saviq> blame doesn't help
<Cimi> tsdgeos, saw the review
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you propose to scroll the previewimagegallery?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it is scrolled already, isn't it?
<tsdgeos> i just proposed to do it immediately
<tsdgeos> and that closing gives you the nice animation instead of the non nice one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, my only guess is if you want to run a different regisyty, etc by modyfing the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<tsdgeos> that i guess at some point can be interesting
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is the overlay and the listview in the preview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you wanted to allow overriding the scope path, there's probably better ways than to change PKG_CONFIG_PATH...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you scroll the overlay to an image that in the original listview is outside the view, it still goes there (out of screen)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do you propose to fix it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: like?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like explicit arguments to the tool ;)
<Saviq> not hidden functionality through pkg-config
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not better if you already have it coded :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't propose to fix it, since it is already doing it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: have you done what i say on my comment?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the only problem I can see with making it build-time is that the tool could get outdated in case the paths changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as there's nothing the tool links to to warrant rebuilds, we'd need a lib with those paths
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, let's leave it run-time for now, and once we make libs in unity-api is when we'd move
<tsdgeos> yeah, i mean it's not like it's a huge problem anyway given that it's a "devel" tool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to comment on the MR?
<tsdgeos> saying "let's leave it as it is for now"? or you do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rather add a comment in code where it's calling pkg-config
<Saviq> tsdgeos, saying why we're doing it runtime
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: added the comment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I fixed that, however there's a binding loop for loader xScale/yScale first when you open it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but cannot see anything wrong though
<tsdgeos> i'll check, tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can add a comment with // there is a binding loop here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd prefer no unless we know why exactly and why it's unfixable
<tsdgeos> or do you know?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't
<Cimi> tsdgeos, unless is due to the verticalScaling boolean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, that boolean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, xScale uses yScale and viceversa, but they both re evaluated when verticalScaling changes
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> ok, let me first check it works nicely and then we cna have a look at the code to see if there's a way to fix that or not
<tsdgeos> but first good!
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> food :D
<Cimi> :)
<mterry> dandrader, can you merge your unifyShellTests branch from trunk?
<mterry> err, merge trunk into your branch that is
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you back already or still on holidays?
<mterry> dandrader, thanks!  :)
<dandrader> mterry, done
<mterry> dandrader, awesome
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why that implicitHeight to 1?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that works much nicer :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, to avoid a couple of divisions by 0
<Mirv> tsdgeos: back tomorrow
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oki, ping me then :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ? what? _D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, saw the binding issue?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you talking with Timo about backporting the dbus patches?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we want them backported already even if not landed upstream?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i guess we can live with those
<tsdgeos> should be possible to fix some of them
<Cimi> it is just 2
<tsdgeos> but probably making the code harder to read
<tsdgeos> so not sure worth it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, thought that was what you were pinging him about, wanted to let you know that mzanetti has another thing to backport for pixel ratio
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it was a fix for a crash greyback_ found that is fixed for 5.4.2
<tsdgeos> and to tell him that we can probably land 5.4.1 now that we found the keyboard crash was because the cache wasn't cleared properly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: speaking of which any chance of landing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/load_generic_sensors_test_5_4_1 soon?
<mzanetti> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-38127
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QA is quite backed up, we've a silo for unity8 and qtmir already...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, in the next landing, wherever it might be...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is that something you need to fix in the provider side? yesterday i came across https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/122869/diff/#index_header
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which according to David is the right thing to do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, having providers know about pixel ratio sounds wrong, doesn't it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, no, I don't think the provider should need to care
<tsdgeos> it does to me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, also, it can't in all cases
<tsdgeos> but i won't claim i understand it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the image provider should already get transformed sizes, which is what happens in 5.5
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, also because QML will read the returned image's size and if the provider just returns double the requested size, it'll confuse qml a lot in some cases
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well you can set the devicepixels thing in the qimage
<tsdgeos> but as said, i won't claim i am up to date on how that thing works
<mzanetti> yeah, at least 5.4 doesn't seem to care about that at all
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, with that kimageprovider patch, if one sets "sourceSize.width: width" and no width it'll end up generating bigger and bigger images in an endless loop
<mterry> Ugh, there is a failing qmluitest in trunk, in TabletShell
<mterry> I'm guessing it's my fault
<tsdgeos> mterry: wideSomething too
<tsdgeos> i had a look
<tsdgeos> and seems like a timing issue
<tsdgeos> mterry: it'd be great if you could have a look yes
<mterry> tsdgeos, hrm
<tsdgeos> mterry: i.e if i add a few wait() in places
<tsdgeos> i can make it pass some more and fails somewhere else :D
<Cimi> thostr_, kgunn alecu in order to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1267184 someone will probably have to write a click installation service that unity8 and click store will use
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267184 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Apps Scope] apps that are being downloaded/installed are not shown differently from un-installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<alecu> Cimi: yes, a click installation service is something that's needed to solve that bug.
<alecu> Cimi: it's not a trivial amount of work, so I'd like to understand better where this will be shown, to make it worth the effort.
<alecu> Cimi: since we are not adding the just installed apps automatically to the launcher, the progress will only be shown on scopes
<Cimi> alecu, we won't?
<Cimi> alecu, that's what we currently do on the desktop
<alecu> Cimi: we had an open bug to add the app to the launcher that was closed as won't fix, iirc
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<alecu> Cimi: I think that the problem is when you install a few apps the launcher gets too crowded.
<mzanetti> Cimi, hey
<alecu> *the launcher would get too crowded, that is.
<Cimi> mzanetti, read le last lines
<Cimi> mzanetti, what will happen with newly installed apps on the launcher?
<mzanetti> Cimi, dunno... haven't ever gotten a definite answer from design. Last statement was they don't want to pin new apps automatically... but there are conflicting specs
<alecu> mzanetti: Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1350568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350568 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[launcher] [design] Apps are not pinned to the launcher" [High,Won't fix]
<mzanetti> Cimi, alecu: Design work for launcher on desktop has started now. That might change this again.
<alecu> I hope that includes the convergence use case.
<Cimi> in that bug they said that we want to pin apps on the desktop
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm highlighting the convergence stuff all the time
<alecu> great
<mterry> dandrader, I just filed an MP for lp:~mterry/unity8/fix-two-qmluitests which will conflict with your unifyTestShell
<mterry> dandrader, I didn't want to base it on yours, since mine felt closer to trunk, and could easily land without yours
<mterry> dandrader, but it should be trivial to rebase yours on mine
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: one last thing in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-previewoverlay/+merge/251728
<tsdgeos> do we really need the change in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-previewoverlay/+merge/251728 ?
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> in tests/qmltests/Dash/Previews/tst_PreviewImageGallery.qml
<tsdgeos> i mean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it makes the window not squared
<tsdgeos> ah good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so it tests the squared image zoomed on a not-squared screen
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah, and really last thing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you give it a better commit message?
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> it's not really a "Refactor"
<tsdgeos> well it is
<tsdgeos> but i don't care
<tsdgeos> i care that it fixes the bug bla bla
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> thank
<tsdgeos> s
<dandrader> is anybody else having timeout issues with launchpad?
<dandrader> mzanetti, could you please re-approve this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/controlTouchEmulationFromQML/+merge/252489
<dandrader> mzanetti, I had to resubmit it to add lp:~dandrader/unity8/unifyShellTests as a prerequisite
<dandrader> mzanetti, to solve a merge conflict between them
<dandrader> hmm, got two "Launchpad internal error" e-mails...
<mzanetti> dandrader, the diff seems empty too
<dandrader> weird. let me see if I messed up somethign
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah... I got two "Launchpad internal error" e-mails telling me that they could not produce a diff. maybe that's it
<dandrader> mzanetti, it merges manually just fine
<dandrader> (locally)
<mzanetti> ok
<cheekoli> how might I add key bindings to increase/decrease the number of workspaces in unity on the fly? is that possible?
<cheekoli> i can currently go through compizconfig to edit them manually, but i'd like to be able to add a workspace and push a window to it with keyboard shortcuts
<Saviq> cheekoli, I don't think that's possible with compiz directly, but it should be possible to script it
<Saviq> and then have a script run on a keybinding
<cheekoli> Saviq, yea--I can probably probably hack together something using any number of languages.. any idea where those values are stored??  in config files in ~ or gconf or something?
<Saviq> cheekoli, gsettings
<cheekoli> thanks, that should give me enough to dig in
<Saviq> cheekoli, it's under org.compiz.profiles
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-11
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so Qt 5.4.1 is looking like it can be landed?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the ubuntu-keyboard problem was not scary after all, so that was a good thing. we've now new blockers but they are not related to phone so I think I should be able to put the silo forward for QA signoff maybe tomorrow (the qtmir + uitk silos need to land first anyhow)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so now it looks like 5.4.1 is a "normal" bugfix release after all, so we should be able to go forward. I've been rebuilding a lot now today in the PPA to get final builds done. gles is also todo still.
<Saviq> Mirv, would it be a good time to backport a thing or two, or would you rather wait?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the question is how much time there is before vivid-rtm branches and if 5.4.1 makes it on time to vivid
<tsdgeos> Mirv: right
<Mirv> Saviq: depends. today is a good day to push more builds if you're sure about some patch that is needed. you mean on top of 5.4.1, right?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<Saviq> Mirv, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103687/
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, mzanetti has given me that already :)
<Saviq> ah ok :)
<Saviq> Mirv, there is also https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/107969/
<Saviq> or we could go for https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103738/ directly
<Saviq> but neither is yet merged
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd prefr https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/107969/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103738/ is not just https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103738/ but all the 5 or 6 leading to it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, right, and it's getting into 5.4 anyway
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i just staged it
<tsdgeos> had forgotten it was approved
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: ok, so 107969
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mterry> dandrader, did you never rebase on mine?  I can rebase on yours then
<dandrader> mterry, what branch are you talking about?
<mterry> dandrader, lp:~mterry/unity8/fix-two-qmluitests and lp:~dandrader/unity8/unifyShellTests
<dandrader> mterry, ah, so you mean that one has to rebase on top of the other so that both can go in the same silo/landing?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah, that's what I was getting at yesterday.  No worries, I'll rebase
<dandrader> mterry, ah, I didn't get that yesterday
<mterry> Saviq, ok resubmitted my qmluitests branch on top of dandrader's, and set to top-approved again
<mterry> dandrader, could you finish up https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-sim-after-wizard/+merge/251612 ?
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1430815
<dandrader> mterry, sure. somehow I messed your reply
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430815 in Canonical System Image "grid horizontal scope card has white background" [High,New]
<dandrader> s/messed/missed
<mterry> dandrader, the reply was not the most satisfying anyway  :)
<dandrader> Saviq, so what's the fate of silo 006?
<Saviq> dandrader, waiting for QA sign-off
<dandrader> hmm
<greyback> dandrader: got a little time to do a MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/remove-legacy-notification-support/+merge/252551
<dandrader> greyback, sure, can do it later today
<greyback> thanks1
<dandrader> greyback, but it seems mzanetti got it already
<greyback> dandrader: the MR superseded a much older one which he reviewed. He's not looked at this one
<greyback> even though I told LP not to link the old one, it carried over the reviewer
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not clear what the problem is there, can you please find out
<Saviq> faenil, meet tsdgeos (if you did not before) - he's our scope master :)
 * tsdgeos says hi
<tsdgeos> faenil: and welcome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, faenil just joined the London team as a prototyper
<tsdgeos> yep saw on twitter ^_^
<tsdgeos> internet is an easy stalking machine
<mterry> dandrader, added comment in unlock-sim-after-wizard
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<mterry> @unity, is there someone with a spare locked SIM to just give a quick "verified-it-worked" review to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-sim-after-wizard/+merge/251612 ?
<Saviq> mterry, /me
<mterry> Saviq, thanks!  dandrader|afk looked at code already, but you're welcome to do the same  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: how hard would it be to make the test of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174 fail if i remove these lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580506/ ?
<tsdgeos> i.e. if i remove them it passes
<tsdgeos> which i guess it shouldn't, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I would have to add code to verify that all threads are cleaned up at the end of the test.  A valid thing to do, for sure
<tsdgeos> not only the threads but also the "responds()" happen, no?
<tsdgeos> not sure if that's done together or not
<tsdgeos> mterry: how hard would it be?
<mterry> tsdgeos, well the responds cause the threads to go away
<mterry> tsdgeos, probably not hard, i can add
<tsdgeos> mterry: cool :)
<mterry> Saviq, thanks man
<tsdgeos> mterry: actually from what i can see, in that test no future is ever executed
<tsdgeos> i.e. i added a debug to authenticateWithPam and it doesn't get there
<tsdgeos> is it something we may want to add some wait() to get some of the futures getting in it?
<mterry> tsdgeos, or maybe a second test for that specific bit -- that first test was just to make sure we could even handle quick cancels without side effects (like crashing)
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, huh, on your machine you don't even get to authenticateWithPam?  I definitely do here, but that may be machine-specific
<Saviq> Cimi, oh? so the "scrolls to top-left" is still an issue with your branch?
<tsdgeos> mterry: on that test?
<mterry> tsdgeos, testing threads is not my favorite sport  :)
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> meh
<Cimi> Saviq, that branch is fixing the animation
<Cimi> Saviq, not the zoomable image bug
<mterry> tsdgeos, or maybe i only did when I had print statements sprinkled throughout  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: yeah i don't
<Cimi> Saviq, I am looking now at the card summary bug, then that
<tsdgeos> i did add qDebug() << "MOOOO"; just to the first line of authenticateWithPam
<Saviq> Cimi, ah now I get it, ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think I'll end up having to put some #ifdef debugging code that will have pieces of the code block.  that way I know I'll be testing the right segments
<mterry> tsdgeos, but that might be more involved.  Can I make ya a deal?  I'll add the code to check that all threads are cleaned up in this MP now.  But the more intense #ifdef, blocking, synchronizing etc code can be a separate MP?  Which I will put on my todo.  I just don't want to block the crash fix on testing nirvana
<tsdgeos> mterry: sure
<tsdgeos> i'm still unhappy about the process events though
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<tsdgeos> my idea was
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh hm
<tsdgeos> well not idea
<tsdgeos> what i implement
<tsdgeos> was
<tsdgeos> a connect with a lambda
<tsdgeos> but then the lambda code was never executed
<tsdgeos> and then the test still passed
<tsdgeos> and that's where i decided to back off :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)  when debugging myself, I had qDebug() lines everywhere, in parent and child thread.  And that must have made it more likely that I hid different speeds in the two threads
<mterry> tsdgeos, a lambda would help because you have the pam_handle in your closure.  But the "this->futures" data is also thread-specific
<mterry> would need to fold that into the closure too
<greyback> paulliu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/application/testbackend/ubuntu_application_sensors.cpp
<greyback> paulliu: you've seen this code, it injects raw input events which platform-api test backend will receive and send up the stack: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/fake_platform_sensors_module/+merge/247334
<paulliu> greyback: yes. But that doesn't works good. So I'll need to dig into.
<Cimi> Saviq, ping
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1430815
<Saviq> Cimi, pong
<greyback> paulliu: ok
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430815 in Canonical System Image "grid horizontal scope card has white background" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> "category-layout": "horizontal-journal",
<Saviq> Cimi, I think it's more than that
<Cimi> Saviq, in CardCreator, we consider horizontal just template["card-layout"] === "horizontal";
<Saviq> Cimi, per design, if you have art and summary, you have a background
<Cimi> Saviq, for vertical, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, not for horizontal
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, but that's a vertical card
<Cimi> Saviq, I am wondering if they expected the horizontal-journal to be horizontal
<Cimi> Saviq, but they say "grid horizontal scope card"
<Saviq> Cimi, they only have a single item in that category
<Saviq> Cimi, I expect they wanted vertical-journal, to not have the blank white at the bottom
<Saviq> Cimi, but I can't see anything wrong with that - per design we force a background if you have a summary
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, if we have both summary and art, always background
<Cimi> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit#
<Cimi> "Cards are automatically placed within an ubuntu shape when any of the cards in that category contain a summary and an art. "
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like we don't have that implemented too well (because it didn't say that before)
<Saviq> or well, we can only assume there will be a summary if the scope declared it
<Saviq> so yeah
<Saviq> we do that
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK.  I've added a check at the end of the test for the thread count.  But when testing it, I didn't trigger its failure even if I removed that processEvents block.  I had to add some qDebug statements to actually slow down the parent thread enough to trigger the new failure.  So it's still a valid test, but not necessarily being hit.  For that, we need to intentionally slow down the parent thread in specific points.  Which needs the wh
<mterry> ole #ifdef bits and some more tooling.  I didn't realize how bad a test I'd made because I was always testing with prints  :-/  How about I promise to not only revisit the test situation, but re-examine the explicit calls to processEvents
<tsdgeos> mterry: sure :)
<tsdgeos> can anyone reproduce the Dash::test_close_temp_scope_preview_opening_scope failure?
<tsdgeos> it's pretty consistent in CI
<tsdgeos> but i can't seem to get it here
<greyback> Mirv: hey, you aware of QtCreator crashing with a multimonitor setup and you unplug the monitor that QtC instance is on?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I had the 8 failures CI reported, lemme see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 1 is fixed in one branch of mine, 5 in one of mterry
<tsdgeos> but there's 2 in the dash i can't repro
<tsdgeos> but since one is atyend
<tsdgeos> i'll use the same trick i used in the other one
<tsdgeos> and see if CI is happy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it felt like a candidate for putting in a function, too
<tsdgeos> totally
<tsdgeos> but first let me see if i can make it pass in CI
<tsdgeos> and then we'll make it prettier
<Saviq> etoomanytests
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> running qmluitests takes ages nowadays
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, can't get it to fail after all
<tsdgeos> let's see what CI has to say
<cheekoli> is there a way to show the unity workspace switcher from within a script? I am working on changing the count on the fly--its all working currently, except when i run it (with a keyboard shortcut) i'd like to pop up the workspace switcher so i can see the current count of workspaces
<cheekoli> Saviq, thanks for your help yesterday... got it working :)
<cheekoli> the trickiest part was getting the script to connect to the right display session... luckily i'd been down that road and already had a script for it :)
<Saviq> cheekoli, I think you just need to inject <Super>+s
<Saviq> cheekoli, there's no other entry point to get into the spread I don't think
<cheekoli> thanks for the advice again, seems to work
<dandrader> mzanetti, you there?
<mzanetti> dandrader, what up?
<dandrader> mzanetti, is it know/expected that it takes two taps/clicks in order to switch focus between windows?
<mzanetti> dandrader, neither
<dandrader> mzanetti, first tap unfocus the previous. second tap focus the new
<mzanetti> dandrader, this used to work. seems a newish issue
<dandrader> mzanetti, that's with shellRotation branch. don't know if other are needed on top ofit
<dandrader> mzanetti, also, this is in make tryOrientedShell. so maybe it only happens there, which would be odd
<mzanetti> compiling trunk
<mzanetti> dandrader, seems broken in trunk too
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<dandrader> man, playing with the qml tests in a touch screen opens a new dimension, as you can interact with them with actual touch events, not having to emulate them out of mouse input
<dandrader> mzanetti, it might be a clue that you can also drag windows along on when you the first press
<dandrader> mzanetti,  *when you first press them (ie, when they're not focused yet)
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah... could be
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I installed the latest nvidia drivers (340) and nvidia-prime (for switching graphics cards on an optimus laptop) and now every time I boot unity fails to start after I log in. I can get it to run again if I delete my .config directory. Any idea what could be causing this?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-12
<Mirv> tsdgeos: could you run the make qmluitests as indicated at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Qt with the 012 PPA and make sure there is no regression compared to 5.4.0?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure
<Mirv> tsdgeos: could you also run the unity8 AP on the device with the PPA? (remember to clean the QML cache) - I see some sort of hang, clock shown, but black background
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hopefull not related to the deadlock patch I already included or anything
<tsdgeos> i will try
<Mirv> I don't see any problems with any other AP:s which ran overnight, so I need some sort of reconfirmation on unity8. it did also finish to the end of tests a couple of times, but seems a bit flaky.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it seems the othre dash qml regression is similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/test_stubborn_flick i'll put it there too (or are you landing it already and is it a hassle?)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, is fine, put it there
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, could bug #1423573 be the launcher lag extreme?
<ubot5> bug 1423573 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Frequent launcher freezes on Krillin" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423573
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok,updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/test_stubborn_flick/+merge/252407
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm having at least this http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> Mirv: looks mir-y
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seen ↑↑ before?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing obvious without symbols
<tsdgeos> Mirv: when do you get that
<tsdgeos> ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I filed bug #1431225 to report everyone's findings. before those latest patches to qtbase and qtdeclarative, I at least had a unity8 AP run with only 2 failed tests, now 15-25 (maybe when it hangs and then AP eventually times out)
<ubot5> bug 1431225 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Possible problem with unity8 AP:s with Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431225
<Mirv> tsdgeos: running unity8 AP:s
<Mirv> ie those Lock-dispatchLock-before-the-regular-lock.patch + Fix-crash-in-overdraw-and-change-visualizers.patch
<Mirv> might be something else too
<Saviq> Mirv, does it actually fail the test because of that?
<tsdgeos> hope it's not the dbus one :D
<Saviq> it might be a bad close
<Mirv> Saviq: well now for example I've again the black background on the phone, I don't think the test can succeed since nothing happens
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: Qt 5.4.1 silo would be ready to go (to QA testing) aside from this unity8 issue now, the PPA is fully ready and all other AP:s pass.
 * Saviq flashes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Saviq: yeah i get the clock+black screen here a lot :(((
<tsdgeos> i guess i've created a new deadlock fixing the other deadlock
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> now if we could adb shell to the phone without unlocking the greeter ...
<tsdgeos> that'd be a thing
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: wait a minute..
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: I just upgraded to today's vivid image without 5.4.1, and I now have the black screen / clock over there...
<tsdgeos> that may very well be :d
<tsdgeos> let me try the same
<Saviq> Mirv, that is during AP tests?
<Mirv> Saviq: this actually happened in normal startup
<tsdgeos> yeah same here
<tsdgeos> rebooted twice
<tsdgeos> ended up with only clock + black background
<Saviq> so that sounds like the dbus deadlock not fixed?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: without 5.4.1?
<tsdgeos> with
<tsdgeos> now let me try without
<Mirv> what I did run latest 5.4.1 tests with was yesterday's image + late apt-get dist-upgrade, so quite close to what today's image is
<Saviq> "quite close" :D
<Saviq> Mirv, so maybe what makes it break is the dist-upgrade? /me looks what's involved there
<Mirv> Saviq: I mean, quite close if it's something in normal vivid archive changes that's causing the problem and not the 5.4.1 or the cherry-picked patches
 * Saviq reboots 130 in a loop
<Saviq> Mirv, that's mako btw?
<Mirv> Saviq: I just said above that I upgraded to today's image (without 5.4.1 and without dist-upgrade) and got the black screen on the first boot. the image upgrade takes care of QML cache cleanup too so it's not that either.
<Mirv> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, lock on boot is something we were hoping tsdgeos's patch would fix... apparently not, then?
<tsdgeos> seems not
<tsdgeos> how does one even log into the device when it's locked on boot?
<Mirv> adb shell works for me. with "black screen on first boot" I meant this clock/indicators visible so it's running pretty normally
<Mirv> but black background similar to what I thought was 5.4.1 / cherry-pick patches specific problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can adb into mako just fine when it's locked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, other than that, ssh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not mine
<tsdgeos> it says "connection closed"
<Saviq> interesting
<tsdgeos> i need to enter the password
<tsdgeos> in the greeter i mean
<Saviq> yeah, that was planned for rtm/krillin, but not for mako I don't think
<Saviq> Mirv, #130 doesn't lock up for me, did it only happen after flashing for you or any reboot?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i got the hunch it may be after cleaning the qml cache
<tsdgeos> did you clear yours?
<Saviq> that could make sense
<Saviq> did not
<tsdgeos> need it because otherwise your keyboard will crash like crazy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me not on 5.4.1 yet
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trying to reproduce without
<Saviq> ok yeah, got it to lock up
<Saviq> grabbing symbols
<Saviq> but expect this to be the dbus lockup, really
<Saviq> but at least we now got a way to reproduce it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/scopes-as-apps/+merge/252705
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx, will have a look soon
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Saviq thanks; btw I think thostr_ and michi still want to discuss the overall approach
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, I think it's happening on the doc, but please just drop a HO if you guys feel some face time is needed
<Saviq> ugh what's with ddebs... ~70kB/s is meh :/
<Mirv> Saviq: only once after image upgrade so far
<Saviq> Mirv, delete ~/.cache/QML, you'll get it again
<Saviq> and this is bug #1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<tsdgeos> this is confusing
<tsdgeos> the backtrace looks exactly like what my patch was supposed to fix :D
 * tsdgeos looks at it more closely
<thostr_> Saviq: will ping you later... need to get my thoughts more straight first
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, right. well, at least that is then not a regression (in qt 5.4.1, that is)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, but it was supposed to be fixed by tsdgeos's patch ;)
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584768/
<tsdgeos> this is what i have
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and that's with 5.4.1?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> so not fixeded :?
<tsdgeos> seems not
<Mirv> Saviq: right.. :)
<tsdgeos> may want to try thiago's long dbus patchset then=
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> would be good to know, yeah
<Saviq> but it's in progress still, maybe we need to just say we failed to fix the unity8 boot bug with 5.4.1 landing
<tsdgeos> or that yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos do you remember a scope for trunk (not krillin) that has pinch to zoom images?
<Saviq> Mirv, what would be easier, letting silo 12 through and bugfixing just qtbase later, or adding another 5-6 patches to 12 still?
<Saviq> Cimi, apps, no? ;)
<Saviq> ah no, no pinch there
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno there is one, actually
<Cimi> Saviq, bug fixed!
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, PM
<Mirv> Saviq: 1. getting agreement that unity8 doesn't regress with current 012 (AP, qmluitests..), 2. put to QA signoff queue, 3. prepare potential next patches in another silo, and if QA hasn't started testing by the time the new silo is validated fully, copy the new packages to 012
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, works, /me validates then
<tsdgeos> nice thing is that now we can reproduce the thing by erasing the cache
<tsdgeos> which is good
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_THINGS
<Saviq> stupid Uber
<Saviq> for whatever reason they decided that I'm in CZ and I'm getting newsletters in CZ... because yes, we're bordering with CZ, so we know the language of course, right?
<Mirv> that way the new experiments won't restart testing of 012
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, let me know the results later
<Mirv> I'll start some app testing
<tsdgeos> Mirv: qmluitests passed fine here (well not fine but with the same errors we have in trunk)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, good
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos, I'm worried silo 12 increases the deadlock likelihood, I never had it during AP tests before
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it may very well be that i fixed a case and made some other more likely
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we may as well go without that dbus patch
<tsdgeos> and i can ask upstream to revert ir
<tsdgeos> it
<tsdgeos> at this stage seems like the best route
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's locking quite badly
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you revert the dbus patch and rebuild
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: is it reproducable on desktop?
<tsdgeos> just to make sure it's cause that patch and not something else
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: I was being proactive and started rebuilds of both reverted qtbase and qtdeclarative at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages (against 012), but armhf qtbase is still building
<Mirv> since it takes around 4.5h for the armhf to build
<tsdgeos> the qtdeclarative one should be fine tbh i don't see that one causing any trouble
<Mirv> yeah, the idea was that either or both can be copied to 012 when ready
<tsdgeos> right
<Mirv> armhf will be ready in around 2.5h from now
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq do you have a krillin rtm>?
<Saviq> Cimi, I do
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i can flash it yes
<Cimi> mine has now dead battery
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, can you try in the my photos scope, zoom in and scroll the photo?
<Cimi> in trunk you cannot scroll the photo anymore, you can just zoom in
<Cimi> I believe is related to transition to 5.4
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitests54/+merge/250021
<Cimi> pincharea on top and probably stealing events to flickable
<Cimi> but not sure yet
<Cimi> krillin is charging...
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes it does zoom and pan fine
<tsdgeos> on rtm
<tsdgeos> let me update to the latest latest rtm to try again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok enough
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we have a regression
<Cimi> tsdgeos, probably caused by your branch, but your branch fixed another bug
<Cimi> I am looking
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you report a bug so we don't forget?
<Saviq> Cimi, sry, yeah, can pan
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am looking right now
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey, about that "double tap to switch focus" thing, should I report a bug?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah, please
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1431325
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431325 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "It takes two taps to switch focus between windows" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, It's an interesting bug, I would actually like to have a look at it later, in case you're busy with other stuff
<mzanetti> dandrader, I kinda am. if you're free, I'd be happy to get a helping hand with this one.
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> dandrader, btw, the mouseemulationcheckbox for tests is awesome. writing mouse-related launcher tests now :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: need to find someone that can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-push-qml/drop_private_header_bd/+merge/251691 i guess (and land))
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh right. ralsina ^
<Mirv> (looking at the previous top-approves there)
<ralsina> tsdgeos: sure, I'll top-approve
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I went throuh our private header usage prompted by the fact that we had been marking a couple of symbols as private/public wrongly... everything basically cleared out but I found a couple of errors like that
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> food!
<Mirv> kwin has qtdeclarative/qtbase-abi-5-4-0 dependency currently even though it doesn't use private symbols, since it uses some symbols that were made public by upstream recently. fixed in the 5.4.1 PPA.
<dandrader> mzanetti, glad you liked it. But even more awesome is having a touchscreen laptop, as you can even harass tests with multiple, simultaneous, touches :)
<mzanetti> do you have a touchscreen laptop now?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> fancy
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which bugs where you trying to fix with that branch?
<Cimi> "* Make PinchArea not be a child of Flickable, otherwise when zooming out the Flickable was stealing the events from the PinchArea"
<ralsina> tsdgeos: added it to silo 16, building now, hopefully will land soon. Thanks for the fix!
<Saviq> faenil, huh, libsystemsettings-dev is a Build-Dep of unity8... and the build script builds a package depending on all those... can you show `apt-cache show unity8-build-deps` please?
<faenil> Saviq: I've already done apt-get build-dep unity8 :/
<faenil> which installed 33 new packages
<Saviq> faenil, ok, so the build script failed to install the unity8-build-deps one
 * Saviq tries it out in chroot
<Saviq> faenil, thanks for the report
<faenil> Saviq: no problem :)
<faenil> I hope you'll find where the issue comes from
<faenil> if I can give other info let me know, but I guess it's too late now ;/
<Saviq> faenil, oh, one thing, how did you build after ./build-sh -s ?
<mzanetti> Saviq, with ./build.sh
<mzanetti> Saviq, I instructed him (and told him to report the bug)
<mzanetti> dandrader, saw your branch. what's the difference beween TouchGate and InputWatcher? couldn't that be the same?
<dandrader> mzanetti, they are totally different
<dandrader> mzanetti, InputWatcher just monitors input evets received by its target
<dandrader> mzanetti, TouchGate is a item that buffers the touch events it receives until it gets ownership over them, at which point it forward them down to it target
<mzanetti> right ok. so not merging them, but seems InputWatcher is just a normal mousearea somehow
<tsdgeos> Mirv: /back
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, InputWatcher is a QObject
<tsdgeos> what, that back was not for Mirv :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: unittest
<mzanetti> dandrader, I guess I didn't understand the problem properly yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, and TouchGate actually shouldn't have a pressed() signal, added it as a easy way to solve that issue. Should probably remove that signal now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: as the comit log says, no?
<dandrader> mzanetti, the problem is that MirSurfaceItem doesn't tell us whether it got pressed or not, like a MouseArea
<mzanetti> ah. suddenly all makes more sense :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, so in order for us to figure it out, we have to watch the events it gets ourselves
<dandrader> mzanetti, I didn't want to add a pressed property to MirSurfaceItem as it really doesn't fit in MirSurfaceItem's purpose
<dandrader> mzanetti, hence the separate component for that
<mzanetti> dandrader, I agree, yes
<greyback> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when installing silo 12, did bluetooth configure take forever for you too?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, but it's not silo 12, no? it's dis-tupgrade
<tsdgeos> i mean it's a different package
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i rebooted the phone
<tsdgeos> and just finished the disr-upgrade after
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm right yes
 * Saviq was hoping the funky apt update would not upgrade from distro
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: ok please resume testing with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10585616/ ie updating qtbase (only) from 001 in addition to using 012. if that can be validated, I'll copy it over to 012 and then the next experiments can be done in 001.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, almost there
<Encrypt> Hello everybody! o/
<Encrypt> Hi tedg o/
<Encrypt> I have a question for (all of) you
<Encrypt> I have been integrating Unity to µTox (a Tox client), however I have a problem...
<Encrypt> The GMainLoop is running in a given thread, but once the user clicks on a button with a gtk-related call, µTox immediately core dumps
<Encrypt> Do you have any idea about the problem?
<Encrypt> Is there any incompatibility between the GMainLoop & gtk events?
<Encrypt> Here is my code: https://github.com/notsecure/uTox/blob/master/xlib/mmenu.c#L25
<Encrypt> And here is a function which is called -- for example -- when the users clicks on the avatar
<Encrypt> https://github.com/notsecure/uTox/blob/0ffe91321040b4f9253761e91c7455f927962fb6/xlib/gtk.c#L191
<greyback> Encrypt: I'd suggest generating a good backtrace of the crash, so you can see exactly where the fail happens
<Encrypt> greyback, Ok, thanks
<Encrypt> I'll do that right now
<Encrypt> greyback, Here it is
<Encrypt> http://pastebin.com/RrfVy2sF
<Encrypt> I tried using a different context
<Encrypt> But the Messaging Menu doesn't like that
<Encrypt> It doesn't even registers in a different context
<Encrypt> register*
<greyback> Encrypt: that's not a useful backtrace, you need to get symbols (see it complains "No symbol table available")
<Encrypt> Ok
<greyback> Encrypt: dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<greyback> libgtk2.0-0:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<greyback>  ~/dev/projects/unity8/unity8 ⮀ apt-cache search libgtk2 | grep dbg
<greyback> libgtk2.0-0-dbg - GTK+ libraries and debugging symbols
<greyback> you should install that package, and use similar technique to find and install other debug symbol packages
<Encrypt> Ok! :)
<greyback> then you'l get a more informative backtrace. Ideally you're looking for the line of code where the fail occured, and then work backwards to understand why that happened
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos, silo 1 it looks better indeed, got a lock on ~first boot after upgrade, but AP tests continue happily
<Encrypt> greyback, That's really more informative! :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :) :/
<Saviq> Encrypt, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Encrypt> thanls :)
<Encrypt> thanks*
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I also got full pass on AP:s. I'll already copy it to 012 since the differnce is clear.
<Mirv> the qtbase + qtbase-gles, that is
<Saviq> Cimi, care to comment your findings on bug #1430815 please
<ubot5> bug 1430815 in Canonical System Image "grid horizontal scope card has white background" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430815
<Cimi> Saviq, I was waiting for john lea to pop in online, since he said fix committed
<Saviq> Cimi, please comment your current findings anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Mirv> Saviq: give me some sort of nod/ack when you finish testing unity8 w/ 5.4.1 so that I know. also, 001 can now be removed as it's published in 012.
<Saviq> Mirv, *nod*
<Saviq> Mirv, is fine
<Mirv> Saviq: !! :)
<Mirv> great. I'll leave some more manual testing for myself to tomorrow and wait to hear back from emulator and then it should be ready to be thrown over to QA!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: tryTouchFlick... shouldn't the function just do everything based on content{Y,Height}?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since it's relying on the fact that it's a Flickable already...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it's not contentY/Height that make sense here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean so that we don't have to pass x, y, toX, toY ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: those x,y are not based on content but on real size of the item
<tsdgeos> i.e. they are the phisical positions
<tsdgeos> you press and release on
<tsdgeos> we could hardcode them to middle of the item and some gus from top/bottom
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the purpose of the function is to flick to end, sounds good enough?
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> didn't want to close doors
<tsdgeos> but if you prefer let me change it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but apart the unit test, was there a wrong behaviour on the phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then make x,y,toX,toY optional
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because putting the area outside breaks the flickable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you won't close doors, and it'll still work
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well there was no test for that :)
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, basically wondering if there is a better fix for the unit test itself
<tsdgeos> you can remove it, suddenly it will pass
<tsdgeos> though what it is testing may break
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but was the interaction broken?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or just the unit test?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well if the test fails
<tsdgeos> why would the interaction not broken?
<Saviq> the test could be broken ;)
<tsdgeos> honestly i don't remember, but if i changed the code and not the test, i would assume that yes it was broken
<mzanetti> Mirv, I just installed silo12 and the phone doesn't boot any more. is that known already?
<Mirv> mzanetti: something else is probably wrong, which device?
<mzanetti> freshly flashed mako
<Mirv> mzanetti: did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, citrain doesn't do for silo 12
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq, ^^ it's your fault :D
<mzanetti> j/k
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks for joining the testing crowd, though, anyway!
<Saviq> mzanetti, install libdouble-conversion1 before citrain
<mzanetti> I guess I can't recover without reflashing
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1378245
<ubot5> bug 1378245 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain could use a more accurate way to upgrade from silos" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378245
<Mirv> oh, citrain fails completely because of it doesn't allow installation of new packages, right..
<Saviq> mzanetti, in theory yes, install ubuntu-touch (after an apt update)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but safer to flash, install ↑↑ and citrain
<mzanetti> it's stuck in a reboot loop it seems
<mzanetti> ok. reflashing
<Mirv> mzanetti: yeah when apt fails it fails in a big way, you've likely had several core packages removed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i should propose the revert of the patch upstream, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it kinda clearly made it worse for us, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Encrypt> greyback, I think I found my error
<Encrypt> In the Messagign Menu integration, I'm using a GMainLoop
<Encrypt> And gtk also uses a main loop, with gtk_iter (or something like that)
<Encrypt> There should only be one main loop and not two
<tsdgeos> Saviq: updated the stubborn flick branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-13
<tsdgeos> anyone has any clue how do i get the serach indicator?
<tsdgeos> we have code for it
<tsdgeos> but can't find how to make it show :D
<tsdgeos> ah right the tablet mode
<tsdgeos> and we don't do that anymore
<tsdgeos> confused
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: damnit didn't see your branch for the strings thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, oops. sorry
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my fault, but since i have more things maybe we can take mine?
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does i18n.ctr even work https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.i18n/ ?
 * Saviq was used to // TRANSLATORS:
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does, i made it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does mean that i18n.ctr("Foo", "foo") and i18n.ctr("Bar", "foo") are treated separately, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct
 * Saviq wonders if LP works with msgctx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/AllIsNotAll/+merge/243049
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=all
<tsdgeos> 22 -> Todos
<tsdgeos> 23 -> Todas
<Saviq> mhm
<tsdgeos> the other way around :d
 * Saviq just wonders if it's abuse to use ctx when the point is to explain, not give context in the gettext sense
<Saviq> but maybe it's fine, we can always revisit when we see it a problem somewhere
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not abusing it
<tsdgeos> because when you get a "Lock" that is actually a "Lock"
<tsdgeos> and not a "Do Lock"
<tsdgeos> you want it to be translated differently
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, this case is totally legit
<Saviq> it just feels weird to have only one instance of a msgid and addint msgctx to it, but again, that's just me used to // TRANSLATORS: before msgctx
<Saviq> OTOH if you have multiple instances of msgid, that you do want to keep the same, msgctx will break that
<Saviq> unless you add it everywhere
<Saviq> anyway, we probably don't have enough strings to have that problem
<tsdgeos> or that you add different contexts
<tsdgeos> like i did for "Search"
<tsdgeos> Since they were maybe problematic already
<tsdgeos> since one is a text hint and the other is a button
<tsdgeos> first could be a noun and second a verb
<Saviq> sure, when the context is different, ctx makes total sense
<Saviq> but yeah, we have little translatables anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have any idea as to if we actually use SearchIndicator.qml at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> makes sense i couldn't find where we did :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we did, in the Panel, when scopes were still integrated with the shell
<Saviq> way back when
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll prepare a mr to remove it, on top of the ctr changes since otherwise it will all explode and conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or just drop it in the same MP...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, there are more strings in Dialogs.qml I'd say
<mzanetti> you just updated the two from the bugreport afaics
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the only ones that i found could be either names or verbs
<mzanetti> how's "Reboot" different than "Shutdown"?
 * tsdgeos realizes we have shutdown and shut down
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: agreed shutdown should not need a context
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can add context to them all if you prefer
<mzanetti> I really don't know. not a translator
<mzanetti> I just try to understand when exactly it is needed, to be better to translators in the future
<mzanetti> right now still a bit confused tbh
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so basically context is needed when the word can be either a noun or a verb
<tsdgeos> Lock
<tsdgeos> Reply
<tsdgeos> Call
<mzanetti> but I guess it also depends on where it is used
<mzanetti> or things like "Keep this short" or something as a hint for translators might be useful too at times
<tsdgeos> i.e. is "Call" the fact that you got a Call or the button you press to start a call
<mzanetti> yeah, the "call" example makes sense to me
<tsdgeos> the keep it short is usually that our coding sucks and we put the burden on the translator, but yeah that's sometimes used too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, how about "Power"?
<mzanetti> probably only a name...
<mzanetti> but I guess for german that could use some context
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: correct
<mzanetti> could think of 3 words how to translate that
<tsdgeos> right, usually if your string is only 1 word, it's a potential candidate to context
<tsdgeos> since the target language may have multiple words that match back to that 1 word
<mzanetti> yeah, that's why I added all of Dialog.qml to my MP...
<mzanetti> but again... not that I would have had a real reason... just seemed sensible to me yesterday night
<mzanetti> and I like your i18n.ctr() better than the TRANSLATORS comment too
<tsdgeos> just that i messed up and forgot to add the c in some cases
<tsdgeos> good thing the reporter realized
<mzanetti> right... I saw that too
<mzanetti> wanted to ask
<mzanetti> a bit odd the compiler doesn't complain... does it use plural handling instead?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> so shutdown or shut down?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shutdown is noun
<Saviq> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/shutdown
<tsdgeos> so shut down i guess
<Saviq> shut down is verb
<Saviq> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/shut-sth-down?q=shut+down
<tsdgeos> at least in the button
<tsdgeos> not sure about the title one
<tsdgeos> maybe the title one ought to be shutdown?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it really should be "Power off" :P
<Saviq> shut down is abuse of the term
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the title or in the button?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wouldn't change them without asking folks in London, for now I'd say "shut down" in both
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: management tends to be on the safe side currently, so it's possible 5.4.1 will be blocked unless more convincing about the quality of it can be made (we're trying to get QA do sanity testing at least on it etc)
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: it'd help if 5.4.1 fixes a known vivid blocker
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it fixes making greyback_ happy
<tsdgeos> that's a blocker to me
<Mirv> tsdgeos: sounds indeed a blocker bug being fixed. I wonder what exactly in it makes greyback_ happy?
<tsdgeos> OVERDRAW stuff not crashing
<tsdgeos> i.e. actually one of the patches that is in for 5.4.2 and you cherry picked in declarative
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so, get 1430337 escalated to the milestone? :)
<Saviq> Mirv, it also fixes device pixel ratio bits mzanetti's working on
<Mirv> Saviq: are there bugs about those?
<Mirv> anyway, it'd be nice if you'd run 5.4.1 on your devices so that we get more and more experience on it
<Mirv> it feels solid to me yesterday/today and I've been doing all kinds of stuff with it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's "shut down" in the title and button in unity7, let's use that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: perfect
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, have a look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8-dash%3A7%3AtestAndSetRelaxed%3AtestAndSetAcquire%3AtestAndSetAcquire%3AfastTryLock%3AQMutex%3A%3Alock please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Pat had scopes crashing reliably on mako rtm yesterday
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fwiw I couldn't reproduce, and it only happened on mako, so not crazy critical
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then it's Qt 5.3 still..
<tsdgeos> right :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who would we have to convince to get those errors to have the traces for all threads and not just the main one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm Thread Stacktrace should have it all
<Saviq> but obviously it doesn't
 * Saviq checks if that's common
<Saviq> hyh
<tsdgeos> afaik lately all the bugs we have
<tsdgeos> they don't have the thread stacktrace
<tsdgeos> and it's possible at some point i wondered why we had the stacktrace in two different places (i.e stacktrace vs thread stacktrace)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think the purpose is to point out which thread crashed
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> but then it should have a full trace
<tsdgeos> that'd make sense if one them had them all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it does say "Thread Stacktrace" in the middle of that page... just it shows the same, one, thread
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Pat uploaded the .crash file, /me uploads to LP, hopefully the retrace there will be more interesting
<Saviq> or t least complete
<Saviq> +a
<tsdgeos> he had one in LP that was incomplete
<Saviq> so just one thread, too? or not retraced?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, filed bug #1431796
<ubot5> bug 1431796 in Daisy "Only one thread shown in Thread Stacktrace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431796
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<Saviq> oooh... signal 7 btw?
<Saviq> oh yeah, right
<Saviq> ah crap, we won't get a retrace on LP probably
<Saviq> maan /me retraces locally
<tsdgeos> what's 7?
<tsdgeos> sigbus?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the stracktrace on the crash seems quite clean, nothing obvious that would cause a crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk, let me retrace here and you'll have a look-see again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems lp actually retraced it all
<tsdgeos> https://i200112393.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/200112393/ThreadStacktrace.txt?token=HnqdgK3V6ktrjPBxgJ741CX4WWBzSNz9
<Saviq> oh good
<tsdgeos> except it's wrong
<tsdgeos> thread 1 can't be thread 1
<tsdgeos> wait maybe it can
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> #29 0xb67d1a8c in QQuickPixmapReader::run (this=0x146d2b0) at util/qquickpixmapcache.cpp:688
<tsdgeos> it's the QQuickPixmapReader thread
<Saviq> which might explain why it's all confused
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try to see if you actually get the proper thread 1?
<Saviq> doubt it but will try
<Saviq> it's not like I'd do anything else than the retracer, I could, however, get to gdb
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_THREADS
<tsdgeos> can't find out what half of them are doing
<tsdgeos> and then there's Thread 19 which has a broken backtrace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, same first thread
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you get anything in thrad 19?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sec, going into gdb
<Saviq> as I only got #1 from the retrace, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, ?? everywhere, likely android side
<tsdgeos> may be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, everything looks the same in my retrace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll ask Pat for another .crash if he can get one later today
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, do you have an up-to-date silo0 installation?
<mzanetti> dandrader, jouni says the right edge is not working there
<dandrader> mzanetti, no
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, have you guys noticed that tst_PhoneStage is now segfaulting in trunk?
<mzanetti> I haven't yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq along with other qmltests errrors elsewhere. Must be due to some new qt release, I suppose
<Saviq> dandrader, CI didn't have that problem
<dandrader> Saviq, I have that in my own machine
<dandrader> Saviq, and here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/595/#showFailuresLink
 * Saviq tries silo 6 tarball
<Saviq> oh that's new
<Saviq> dandrader, but it doesn't in here again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/598/#showFailuresLink
<dandrader> Saviq, I suspected all those failures which seem to be unrelated to the MP in question. Then I tried out "make testPhoneStage" in my own machine and it did crash, just like in jenkins, and also with lp:unity8 :/
<Saviq> dandrader, it did spin to 350% CPU here...
<Saviq> under xvfb at least
<Saviq> but didn't crash (yet)
<dandrader> Saviq, and overall tests seem much slower to run
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed, the job went up from 1h to 2h overnight
<Saviq> dandrader, that was actually UITK release
<dandrader> hmm
<Saviq> dandrader, it didn't crash here, 1 failed though
 * Saviq will try to bisect uitk then
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, keep me posted
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am wondering why in that test is stealing the events
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the zoom out
<Cimi> what might have changed in qt and / or what is broken
<Saviq> dandrader, I think I found the culprit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/1122.1.16
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, interesting. indeed last time it tried animators (for the shell rotation animations) they were buggy
<dandrader> s/it tried/I tried
<dandrader> Saviq, but it appears to have been released a while ago, 2015-01-20, so we should have noticed it before...
<dandrader> Saviq, anyway, will try reverting that to see the difference
<Saviq> dandrader, no, that got released there into rtm
<Saviq> dandrader, it just got released into vivid a few days ago
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, and we do have the indicator running on top of all tests, to speed up waitForRendering() in case the wait should return straight away
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, and just confirmed, that's what's causing the slowdown
<dandrader> Saviq, exactly
<dandrader> Saviq, and the CPU hogging as well?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<Saviq> dandrader, I think one thing to note is that if using an Animator, waitForRendering probably isn't influenced by that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't know tbh
<Saviq> dandrader, FWIW it's not clear what happens with the activity indicator, in itself it doesn't seem broken wrt CPU usage
<Saviq> dandrader, can you check out https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/activity-workaround/+merge/252897 as a workaround
<dandrader> Saviq, sure. right after I'm done with the task at hand
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, CI is on it already
<Saviq> dandrader, all in all it's xvfb that's influenced most: bug #1431957
<ubot5> bug 1431957 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ActivityIndicator much more CPU intensive under xvfb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431957
<Saviq> dandrader, I was unable to reproduce your crash, and the tests, if ran outside of xvfb, run fine, if longer due to the waitForRendering() bit
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-14
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: rebuild silo!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how convincing do i have to be to get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/151559/ into our packages?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: filing a Launchpad bug would be enough
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, 71?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: filters, 54?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, doing
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, I can, just remember Saviq has a new one with filters in it and plethora of other unity8 stuff (silo 41)
<tsdgeos> ah yeah
<tsdgeos> i just was going to tell you that
<tsdgeos> i was just reading his email :D
<tsdgeos> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you need silo 54 still for any testing?
<tsdgeos> guess not
<tsdgeos> can anyone retrigger that silo or has to be mzanetti?
<mzanetti> I'm here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105 ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i could but don't want to get in the way, not sure what's happening to that silo
<tsdgeos> just merged a few branches
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, fwiw, everyone that has approved lander status can. so you can do too
<mzanetti> but no prob. I'll do
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, will keep 54 around for a while just in case we need to test/fix something quickly
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: k
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: k
<tsdgeos> man Saviq goes away for a day and the CI already broke :D
 * tsdgeos retriggers all jobs
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1556842
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556842 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Backport patch so that forceLayout calls layout on more occasions" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thank you
<pstolowski> mzanetti, please let me know when you guys sort out the issues Saviq mentioned in the email & silo 41 is ready for proper testing (i'd like to check filters once again in this silo)
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know who are we supposed to tell about all those errors on our CI? they seem like network unstability
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, if it's something in the surrounding network, I guess opening a ticket is way to go.
<mzanetti> however, there's a #jenaas irc channel
<mzanetti> try asking there if others have the same issues
<mzanetti> #jenkaas
<mzanetti> pstolowski, that dependency issue is not fixed yet, however, the silo is built and the code should be the final edition. you can test the scopes stuff
<pstolowski> mzanetti, k thanks
<dandrader> So qtmir got infected again "799 tag(s) updated"
 * dandrader runs script on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, pstolowski, is there anything from a user point of view to be tested in regard to filters?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not *strictly* filters, but it comes with a new department navigation
<tsdgeos> so the click scope navigation is different
<tsdgeos> s/navigation/departmnet navigation/
<mzanetti> right... departments vanished
<tsdgeos> they did not
<tsdgeos> they are on the serach popup
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> ack. all clear
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: filters there's a test scope that pstolowski has around that can be usde for testing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, there seems to be sonething odd in the pressed highlight
<tsdgeos> but afaik there's no "real" scope using them yet
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, sent you a pic via telegram
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> PEBKAC
<mzanetti> or maybe not
<mzanetti> I'm totally confused
<tsdgeos> i'll flash and try to reproduce
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yeah, as tsdgeos says. atm we should check if we haven't regressed. only my test scope uses filters
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: silo 41, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<pstolowski> what is 'pressed highlight? i guess it's not ubuntu store highlight?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, http://imgur.com/BOGFJ2G
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hmm how did you do that?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, press, drag a little and release
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, cimi, pstolowski: I believe this is a bug of the old ListItems. Have seen this in other places too
<mzanetti> we might want to consider moving to the new ListItem?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, got it. yeah, i don't think it's related to our changes
<tsdgeos> i can't repro :/
<tsdgeos> now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, big effort to move to the new ListItem?
<mzanetti> I'm afraid the old ListItems won't ever get fixed any more
<mzanetti> which one are you using? ListItems.Standard ?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos if this is a lot of work then i suggest we log a bug and fix that separately
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i found one minor issue with music scope, will try to fix that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i object to blocking on that, that code is the same it was before this, so the bug already existed
 * tsdgeos reflashes without the silo to try to reproduce
<mzanetti> odd, I can't repro on my dogfooding (rc-proposed) phone
<mzanetti> but I figure the code of the actual list should not have changed
<mzanetti> weird thing is, once I have an item in that state, I can't even click it any more
<mzanetti> and not recover from it
<tsdgeos> actually
<tsdgeos> i think i changed from ListItem.Standard to ListItem
<mzanetti> well, I can recover by clicking the cancel button
<tsdgeos> so it's the new one that regresses it seems
<mzanetti> oh really
<mzanetti> well, not denying that
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/optionselector_filter_visual_improvements/+merge/277138
<tsdgeos> line 128
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> so can't object now
<tsdgeos> should not have trusted the sdk people :D
<tsdgeos> or whoever convinced me to use the new stuff
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> well, usually the new ListItem is quite a lot better than the old ones
<mzanetti> just tried to create a standalone testcase
<mzanetti> it doesn't seem to have a pressed highlight
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah no idea where that highlight comes from euther
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems to be a default behaviour
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, but I just created a standalone example at doesn't do it...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you set a color: ?
<mzanetti> ah... it only does when a onClicked handler is assigned
<tsdgeos> ah wait i'm not either
<mzanetti> and I can reproduce the bug
<mzanetti> with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384113/
<mzanetti> ok... definitely an SDK issue then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, we might want to try to use ListItems.Empty for now then as I don't believe the SDK will manage to do another landing before OTA-10
<mzanetti> lemme talk to zsombi
<mzanetti> oh, he's here in this channel
<zsombi> mzanetti: ?
<mzanetti> found a bug in ListItem
<mzanetti> zsombi, this snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384113/
<mzanetti> (the onClicked handler is the important bit)
<mzanetti> zsombi, when that's around, it will have some onPressed highlight
<mzanetti> that gets stuck and makes the item not interactive any more
<mzanetti> reproducible with the above snippet
<zsombi> mzanetti: with touch or mouse?
<mzanetti> both
<mzanetti> just run the above in qmlscene, then start dragging the list with mouse/touch but only for a tiny bit and release it again
<mzanetti> eventually the pressed highlight will get stuck
<mzanetti> it is considerably easier to trigger it with thouch
<mzanetti> but I've managed with mouse too
<zsombi> mzanetti: ok, so I have to start dragging it a bit...
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> zsombi, easier if you longpress and then drag a bit
<zsombi> mzanetti: ok, then the long press messes it in
<mzanetti> not sure what the exact trigger is
<mzanetti> but with the new scopes departments in silo 41 I am triggering all the time when trying to naviage through it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so do i go back to listitem.standard ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this fixes it for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384174/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, maybe add a fixme. lemme report a bug for the sdk
<mzanetti> zsombi, tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1556971
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556971 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItem pressed highlight gets stuck when scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is it ok if i make it a new branch on top?
<mzanetti> yeah, I guess
 * mzanetti contiues with silo testing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, please test that patch too... not sure if it breaks other things or so...
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/listitemworkaround/+merge/288933
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, similar to your findings on mock issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/duplicateMirSurfaceSignals/+merge/288938
<mzanetti> dandrader, heh, yeah... those hit in the darkest moments
<mzanetti> pstolowski, hey, would you confirm that the OSK is a bit odd with silo 41?
<mzanetti> I frequently hit the key above the one I try to press
<mzanetti> hmm... went away after a reboot now.. but it was hitting me on 2 boots already
<mzanetti> have it again
<mzanetti> dafuq
<pstolowski> mzanetti, doh, you're right. doesn't happen too often
<pstolowski> but i just reproduced
<dandrader> mterry, did "make tryTutorial" ever worked?
<mterry> dandrader, I think so?
<dandrader> mterry, crashes with a mysterious error now. no idea what's going on...
<mterry> dandrader, in trunk or tutorial-redesign?
<dandrader> mterry, trunk. hold a sec, something likely wrong with my build. am rebuilding from scratch
<mterry> dandrader, you see a crash in trunk or tutorial-redesign?
<dandrader> mterry, there's something wrong... "make tryShell" is also crashing with trunk. Can you reproduce it?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah...  "ASSERT failure in QList<T>::operator[]: "index out of range", file /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtCore/qlist.h, line 518
<mterry> Aborted
<mterry> "
<dandrader> mterry, yes, that's what I get
<dandrader> so something broke a number of tryFoo targets in the latest release I suppose
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I'm afraid I can't repro that issue with trunk
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ^
<mzanetti> pstolowski, but I've really no clue atm which branch could be the culprit
<dandrader> mterry, got a backtrace. there's MirSurfaceItem::setSurface in it. weill keep digging
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mterry: that's fixed by me
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/makeMakeTryOrientedShellWork
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, great! will try that
<pstolowski> mzanetti, we have various 'kbdLayout' MPs in that silo..?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, they should only affect the physical keyboard
<mzanetti> "should"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: mzanetti: yeah osk weird, sure it's silo 41?
<pstolowski> yeah.. i don't see have filters could affect osk
<pstolowski> * how
 * tsdgeos reflashes withous silo 41
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so far I haven't managed to repro with trunk
<dandrader> tsdgeos, eek. huge prereq
 * dandrader cherry-picks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the prereq has landed ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader, that prereq has landed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, can you repro the weird OSK too?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> darn
<tsdgeos> a gave me q
<mzanetti> or well...
<mzanetti> better easy to repro
<tsdgeos> on places it seemed to me should give me a
<mzanetti> yep
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mzanetti right :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we should add https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/makeMakeTryOrientedShellWork/+merge/288743 to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> so... now we need to figure what's wrong with the OSK tho
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ^
<mzanetti> you might have an idea?
<mzanetti> don't see how the physical kbd layout would affect it either, but atm I'm still in the dark
<tsdgeos> yep defenitely seems silo 41 related
<mzanetti> I wonder if the shell_chrome stuff might do something... it seems to move surfaces between fullscreen and not
<pstolowski> wow this silo is massive
<mzanetti> pstolowski, no... 64 was massive... this is just biggish
<pstolowski> :D
<tsdgeos> i'm going to random point to the shell-chrome branches :D
 * pstolowski too scared to ask what was in silo 64
<mzanetti> pstolowski, 60+ branches
<pstolowski> phew
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can we create  a second silo and add group of features until we found otu what's the one that seems to cause it?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, OSK broken in that silo? pff but the keymapSwitching stuff has (almost) definitely nothing to do with it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, you mean a bisecting silo?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> yeah, I guess we could... not sure if that's really faster tho
<mzanetti> dednick, hey, you did the most work of the shell_chrome branches, right=
<dednick> mzanetti: yes
<dednick> right=true
<mzanetti> dednick, could you imagine them having affect on the OSK surface? it seems input is a few grid units lower than it should be
<mzanetti> dednick, i.e. pressing "a" gives us "q"
<mzanetti> those branches mess with fullscreen. and the offset seems pretty much the panel height
<tsdgeos> interesting point, it only happens the second time the OSK shows
<tsdgeos> the first time it's fine
<tsdgeos> i.e. adb reboot -> trigger OSK -> good -> hide and show OSK -> bad
<dednick> mzanetti: um, it could do maybe.
<dednick> mzanetti: the panel hint hack.
 * mterry is now on irccloud, hopefully this is more reliable
<dednick> mzanetti: is there a silo for it?
<mzanetti> dednick, 41
<mzanetti> this totally explains why the heck I have not been able to enter 2 identical passwords testing the OOBE before :D
<dednick> :)
<dednick> didnt seem to be a problem at mwc though... :/
<dednick> that i heard about anyway
<mzanetti> dednick, I'm not saying it is those branches... atm I'm still in the dark and those look like the most suspicious ones to me...
<dednick> mzanetti: phone mode?
<dednick> staged
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah, tested on nexus4
<mzanetti> mterry, ltinkl, Mirv could fix the 8.13 bump in the silo. should we or are you relying on the fact that it's bumped to 8.13 already?
<mterry> mzanetti: hrm, "could fix?"  -- I bumped in that branch because we moved files, so needed a version for debian/control
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: happens on arale here too fwiw
<ltinkl> mterry, what version are we reyling now on with the breaks/replaces?
<mzanetti> mterry, so you manually bump it to 8.13 somewhere now?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, to 8.12
<tsdgeos> dandrader: meh, that was for dednick
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dednick: happens on arale here too fwiw
<mzanetti> ltinkl, mterry, right, but the silo builds 8.13, not 8.12
<mterry> mzanetti: I manually bumped in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/sessionIndicatorForDevices/+merge/288940
<mzanetti> mterry, still 8.12 :D
<mzanetti> mterry, the silo would give us 8.13
<mterry> mzanetti: oh sorry.  I meant 8.12
<mterry> mzanetti: did anyone bump to 8.13?
<mzanetti> so I ask Mirv to clear the packages and we do a clean rebuild. that would give us 8.12
<mterry> mzanetti: sure?  You mean clear the silo of packages?  my changes shouldn't need that, but ok
<mzanetti> mterry, the OOBE branches did have a 8.13 but it was reverted. however, PPAs reject lower versions and silos seem to be clever enough to just bump it on their own in that case
<mterry> ah
<mterry> mzanetti: got it.  So no, not relying on 8.13
<mterry> mzanetti: only relying on 8.12
<ltinkl> mterry, should be still fine right to rely on << 8.12?
<ltinkl> even if we "skip" it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, bisecting silo 35 building
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so far only with the chrome branches
<mterry> ltinkl: yeah
<dednick> mzanetti: dash is all white on 41 :(
<mterry> mzanetti: you had started reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/tutorial-redesign/+merge/288839 back in the day.  Do you want to finish that, or shall I pass that off to dednick?
<Mirv> mzanetti: so sounds like "go ahead"?
<Mirv> to remove unity8 packages temporarily from the silo and rebuild in half an hour to see what happens
<tsdgeos> dednick: what?
<dednick> tsdgeos: hang on, i'm cleaning device and will check again.
<dednick> might have had some of my code on there.
<dednick> could have had some occlusion stuff still on it.
<Mirv> mzanetti: I did that, so please try rebuilding unity8 in 041 in around 30 mins to give LP a bit of time to update whatever it might want to update. I also removed it from train's packages (it will come back since there are MP:s for it). if that doesn't help, then only silo switch would help.
<mzanetti> mterry, if dednick has the time, please
<mzanetti> Mirv, ack
<mzanetti> pstolowski|bbl, about the fix for filters you mentioned, did you push that somewhere? what do I need to rebuild?
<mterry> dednick: ^ got time for tutorial-redesign when done with geonames?
<dednick> mterry: i've got to look at problem mzanetti is seeing with osk, but after that yes
<mterry> dednick: cool thanks
<mzanetti> dednick, silo41 is not installable atm... we had to delete the unity8 packages. but will be there in a bit. I can upload them somewhere to if you want to test now
<mzanetti> or not... apt cache is cleared
<dednick> mzanetti: seemed to install for me.
<mzanetti> really
<dednick> mzanetti: and can confirm shift.
<mzanetti> ok... you might installed it before we nuked the packages then. great
<dednick> perhaps
<mzanetti> dednick, ok. cool
<mterry> ltinkl: do you have review cycles?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-tools/tutorial-redesign/+merge/277764 is a relatively small one in our silo that isn't approved yet
<ltinkl> mterry, sure, can do after I've finished the keymapSwitching stuff
<mterry> mzanetti: tsgeos snuck lp:~aacid/unity8/listitemworkaround into silo 41.  Was that expected?
<mterry> mzanetti: just want to make sure if I should review it or not
<mterry> greyback: and same for lp:~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/shell_chrome -- looks like it just needs final stamp
<greyback> yep
<mterry> oh and u8 too.  OK, you must know all this  :)
<mterry> greyback: hey are your eyes fully restored now?
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, it fixes an issue that I found in silo testing
<mterry> mzanetti: ok cool, will review then
<mzanetti> mterry, read the linked bug report, it should be clear from that
<greyback> mterry: things a little blurry still - text not sharp for example. As day goes on, eyes tire more so it gets worse. But am still able to get most things done
<mterry> mzanetti: only 11 unapproved branches by my count now
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> mterry, well, most of them have been looked at, tested well before
<mterry> greyback: good!  Do you love not needing glasses so far?
<mterry> mzanetti: yeah some for sure have
<mzanetti> mterry, like all the OOBE, I would just skim over them to see if lukas fixed the things I mentioned in the last review
<greyback> mterry: yeah, it's a small thing, but it is nice
<mterry> greyback: I can feel my eyes slipping.  I'm guessing I'll eventually need glasses / get some laser work done myself
<mzanetti> so far everyone I've been talking to has said that the laser thing has been the best thing ever
<greyback> I'll not be that encouraging, there's nothing wrong with wearing glasses. They can make you look more dignified/sophisticated
<mterry> greyback: I don't know if my face could stand being any more dignified
<greyback> mterry: indeed. They'll be carving it into a mountain fairly soon
<greyback> you Americans like doing that
<mterry> greyback: I've known Mt Rushmore as a done-thing all my life.  But how fricking nuts of an idea that must have been originally.  Shocked they went through with it
<greyback> yeah. Have always found it a bit much
<greyback> but then, why not
<greyback> they did it in lord of the rings universe at lot too
<mterry> greyback: because it's a beautiful mountain as is!  :)
<greyback> will give people thousands of years from now puzzlement
<dednick> mzanetti: i've fixed that bug with osk. not sure why it was working previously and not now though. It was something specific i added to get it not to do that same issue!
<dednick> but seems to have backfired now.
<mzanetti> dednick, oh, cool!
<mzanetti> I was still prepping the bisecting silo to confirm it's really those branches
<mzanetti> I guess I can throw that away then
<mzanetti> dednick, which packages to rebuild?
<dednick> mzanetti: qtubuntu
<mzanetti> ta
 * mzanetti does
<dednick> there must have been a change elsewhere in the mwc code which required it... :/
<dednick> so it'll probably come back!
<mzanetti> ltinkl, mterry, 8.13 it'll be... not going to completely destroy and re-setup the silo
<mzanetti> ltinkl, mterry, your code should still work with that, right?
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> ok... unity8, indicator-session and qtubuntu builds on the way...
<mzanetti> actually. Mirv's hack helped!
<mterry> ltinkl: indicator-session built in silo, nice
<pstolowski> mzanetti, still there?
<mterry> Mirv: you did something to clear out the 8.13 version of unity8 from the silo 41 ppa?
<mterry> It still seems to be in the ppa (though isn't showing up in LP)
<mterry> specifically, only for unity8-common and unity8-schemas packages
<mterry> ltinkl: ^ u8 in the silo isn't even building unity8-common and unity8-schemas...
<ltinkl> mterry, no idea why is that happening...
<mterry> ltinkl: ah... because those are built by the amd64 build
<mterry> ltinkl: which failed to upload because 8.13 packages are still somehow in the silo?
<mterry> Mirv: so I guess back to you -- do you know why the 8.13 packages are still in the silo?  What did you do besides press "delete packages" in the LP ui?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, hey
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-15
<mterry> mzanetti: for tomorrow, with cjwatson's help, I fixed the ppa issue
<Mirv> mterry: they seemingly weren't there anymore, the 8.13 packages. so I deleted the published and superseded packages, plus removed unity8 from train data too temporarily
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, i missed your message yesterday evening
<pstolowski> mzanetti, the fix for filters i talked about is not critical and it's for Music scope. i'm working on it in my other silo, when ready and it's not too late i'll add it to silo 41; if not, i'll land a bugfix asap separately
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, not gonna block on this, but I guess this needs addressing in upcoming branches:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, set your phone to german language:
<mzanetti> then go to the dash, enter search and select "Entwicklungswerkzeuge" (developer tools that is)
<mzanetti> now type something
<mzanetti> the deparment thing in the textfield takes all the space, it is not possible to see what you type, nor a way to scroll
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right, that's going to need input from UX on how they want that fixed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:  could you send paty_ a screenshot? want me to?
<mzanetti> ack
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, i'm going to add fix for music scope to silo 41
<mzanetti> ok then...
<pstolowski> mzanetti, what about the OSK issue
<pstolowski> ?
<mzanetti> currently I'm doing a unity8 rebuild... but I plan to close the door after that rebuild if it turns out to be good
<mzanetti> OSK issue fixed
<mzanetti> found another one by now, fix in the build queue tho
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ack. if I start build of just music scope in the silo, will it interrupt your build or something?
<mterry> tsdgeos: re: listitemworkaround...  I did follow the instructions (press and hold an item, then drag) in the bug.  But maybe I was doing them in the wrong place?  I started a search in the dash, then did it on the category items.  Is there somewhere else that's affected?
<tsdgeos> what are "category items" for you?
<tsdgeos> mterry: this is what we're talking about
<tsdgeos> http://imgur.com/BOGFJ2G
<tsdgeos> app scope or store scope for example
<tsdgeos> food!
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah exactly.  The "departments" is what I meant
<mterry> tsdgeos: those didn't exhibit the bug when I commented out your patch from silo 41.  I'll reflash and try again now that the silo is presumably sane.  Maybe I built something wrong
<mterry> tsdgeos: (you wouldn't call those categories?)
<mterry> mzanetti: the silo still doesn't install well from citrain I notice (tries to uninstall parts of unity8).  Is that a known issue?
<mzanetti> mterry no
<mzanetti> was working for me
<tsdgeos> mterry: the problem is that categories in scopes are each of the blocks of a scope
<mterry> mzanetti: regarding xenial FF and silo 41.  The geonames expose-more branch adds API.  So would break FF.  And it's in main.  So it's not covered by the blanket xenial FFe for touch, right?  (that's for universe?)  Maaaaybe it's covered by silo 41's FFe, but that was for OTA 10, not xenial, right?
<mzanetti> I've no clue
<seb128> mterry, you should probably ask for the FFe, I'm sure it's an easy one to get
<mzanetti> ltinkl, can we change the string "about this device" only for Mir based environments?
<mzanetti> seb128, we have a FFE, saviq asked for it
<mzanetti> however he is out this week and I don't have details
<mterry> mzanetti: but thats' for OTA 10, right?
<mzanetti> dunno
<seb128> mterry, well ffe are ubuntu process no? if you got one you can land to xenial...
<mterry> seb128: yeah I'll look at it
<ltinkl> mzanetti, why you want to change the string only for u8?
<seb128> mterry, you can probably nag Laney to get it review/approved if you need to
<mzanetti> ltinkl, I don't but seb wants to *not* change it for unity7
<seb128> ltinkl, I think it's going to confuse desktop users on the traditional unity7
<mzanetti> various reasons... one is a string freeze, the other is he doesn't like it
<ltinkl> mzanetti, seb128: sure I can but that's not what the design wanted
<mzanetti> seb128, you gotta think more convergence :)
<seb128> ltinkl, well, then you need a UIFe bug with a design comment saying it's right for unity7/Xenial
<mzanetti> but yeah, the string freeze thing is a good reason
<ltinkl> agreed
<seb128> I also think we are going get to traditional users comment on "wth, now my desktop tower is a device"
<seb128> I don't see much point going through those arguments for unity7
<seb128> it's fine to do for unity8 though
<seb128> well, just my opinion
<mzanetti> seb128, thing is, we have 1 code base
<ltinkl> seb128, not that I disagree...
<seb128> as said if you have a UIFe with a comment from design it's fine to change
<mzanetti> and well... everything is a "device"
<seb128> mzanetti, right, but the same diff has
<seb128> +
<seb128> +  if (g_getenv ("MIR_SOCKET") != NULL) // only under unity8
<seb128> +  {
<ltinkl> seb128, mzanetti: I'll revert the "about" string change and we can adjust it later, agree?
<seb128> ltinkl, or put it under ^
<ltinkl> seb128, yeah, I'll do it only for u8
<mzanetti> ltinkl, no... having "about this computer" on a phone is definitely even more wrong
<mzanetti> but yeah... if/else for unity8/unity7 works for me
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup, I said for u8
<mzanetti> kk
<seb128> thanks
<ltinkl> seb128, mzanetti: quick "review": https://pastebin.kde.org/pm7rviobx
<seb128> +1
<tsdgeos> mterry: still no able to reproduce?
<mzanetti> dednick, how's it going with the side stage stuff?
<dednick> mzanetti: working on it. just managed to get u8 built.
<dednick> from silo
<dednick> can confirm it's not working in tryTabletStage
<mterry> tsdgeos: sorry, ran into another issue elsewhere, haven't tested
<dednick> mzanetti: think i've found it. spreadView
<dednick> spreadView.sideStageWidth was moved to the stage root.
<dednick> but it's used out of context in the transformed delegate.
<mzanetti> dednick, nice. let me know when you pushed it so I can rebuild
<mterry> mzanetti: do you know when we start forking xenial for landings?  we did that for wily, right?
<mzanetti> mterry, I think we will, yes
<mzanetti> I just talked to Saviq, he didn't know we're in xenial FF (I didn't either)
<mzanetti> but yeah, this will become an issue soon, at lastest when we open the phone-overlay for OTA-11 features again
<mzanetti> so I expect after OTA-10 we'll get a stable-phone-overlay ppa for xenial too
<tsdgeos> or ignore and carry on ! :D
<tsdgeos> if we're not going to have a phone based on xenail (big if) what's the point of having a stable-phone-overlay for it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, to be able to continue landings without being affected by teh xenial feature freeze
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you mean why there's no yo yoyo
<tsdgeos> s/why/while
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> yo yoyo is not the final name, is it?
<mzanetti> (one never knows)
<sil2100> Well, we already have xenial overlay-ppa support
<sil2100> Our devel-proposed images build with stable-phone-overlay enabled, the same as for vivid
<sil2100> We had some packages that we needed 'locking down' and not pulling in from the xenial archives
<sil2100> pkcon and click IIRC
<mterry> sil2100: but it's not turned on by default for xenial landings, right?
<sil2100> mterry: no, not yet
<ltinkl> mterry, sil2100: while I have you here, can we change the seed to install "indicator-session" on $devices with OTA 10?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, we need ot land silo 41 first
<mzanetti> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> ltinkl: hm, sure
<ltinkl> sil2100, yeah, ideally with silo 41
<sil2100> Ok, I'll add it to the seed once that happens
<mterry> ltinkl: I thought we fixed that by the recommends?
<sil2100> I'll have to confirm with Pat as always :)
<mterry> sil2100: hold up, we added a recommends for it
<ltinkl> mterry, oh right... does it install the recommends automatically?
<mterry> ltinkl: yes
<mzanetti> it doesn't with the citrain tool at least
<ltinkl> ok then, sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> not sure if the image bootstrap thing would do
 * ltinkl still a newb wrt debian stuff
<mzanetti> ltinkl, well, fwiw, debian does not auto-install recommends, ubuntu does
<mterry> mzanetti: it should, that's how we always make ubuntu images...
<mterry> we have other recommends that get installed, like the scope stuff
<sil2100> I think it should pull it in
<ltinkl> I see
<mzanetti> kk then, all good I think
<sil2100> Let's see once it lands and we can react accordingly
<mterry> mzanetti: interesting that citrain doesn't
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> it probably should in that case
<sil2100> btw. FF is this Friday, right?
<ltinkl> bug bug bug, it should behave the same right?
<mzanetti> sil2100, last friday, but silo 41 has an exception
<sil2100> I mean, xenial FF ;)
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> dunno
<sil2100> Ah, yeah, we're in FF already
<sil2100> nvm me
<ltinkl> mzanetti, pushed an update to indicator-session
<mzanetti> again? :D
<ltinkl> mzanetti, mterry wanted me to :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/indicator-session/desktopModeSwitch/revision/477
 * ltinkl looks innocent
<mterry> mzanetti: this is a good one!  prevents us from having to MIR unity8
<mzanetti> mterry, can you review the diff please
<mzanetti> looks ok to me, but then all the g_stuff
<mterry> mzanetti: ?  that's my diff
<mzanetti> oh is it
<mterry> mzanetti: I can review it too...  :)
<mzanetti> yeah man. also please release it, I'm going for a break :D
<mzanetti> j/k, checking it out atm
<mzanetti> can't build the silo atm
<ltinkl> mzanetti, lp down for me
<mterry> mzanetti: btw, I filed bug 1557557 as an FFe
<ubot5> bug 1557557 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "[FFe] geonames & indicator-session (silo 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557557
<mzanetti> mterry, what's happening with this now?
<mterry> mzanetti: with the FFe?  I poked Laney.  We wait for someone in ~ubuntu-release to approve
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti: in better-windowed-logic, when we reboot, I assume the state gets reset by onPointerInputDevicesChanged on startup?
<mterry> mzanetti: in which case, we don't really need gsettings at all?  Except as a way to communicate with the indicator
<mterry> mzanetti: which we usually use dbus for
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah... atm it's mostly just for communication
<mzanetti> mterry, I figure we might come up with something more minimalistic
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, I need to run, will miss the standup
<mzanetti> mterry, but then I'm really not sure if design doesn't chagne their mind again and wants it to persist eventually
<mterry> mzanetti: fair...
<mzanetti> mterry, all those decisions seemed very ad-hoc to me and not properly thought through if you ask me
<mzanetti> mainly they came up with something that works for the M10 for MWC and then told me to land it as is
<mterry> mzanetti: we'll land it and they'll revise
<mzanetti> mterry, that was my thought...
<mzanetti> mterry, same for the 50gu limit etc
<mterry> mzanetti: I don't like silo 41 squeezing into ota10
<mzanetti> mterry, we have to
<mterry> mzanetti: I understand that.  I just think it's ill advised
<mzanetti> mterry, we *really* need the new side stage for the M10
<mzanetti> mterry, also the new OOBE for turbo (I'm still very sad we missed the frieza factory image for that)
<mterry> mzanetti: pushed dednick's patch to tutorial-redesign
<mzanetti> kk
 * mzanetti rebuilds
<mterry> mzanetti: another thing with better-windowed-logic.  It doesn't seem to factor in changes in screen size.  That is, let's say I have one mouse attached to my phone.  Then dock my phone.  I don't think this code would pick it up
<mzanetti> why not?
<mterry> It wouldn't trigger on root.width changing (that I can see), and it doesn't save oldScreenSize like it saves oldPointerCount
<mterry> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> mterry, well, so far, pluggin an external screen equals plugging a mouse (virtualtouchpad)
<mterry> mzanetti: an external touch screen, maybe
<mzanetti> mterry, no
<mterry> mzanetti: really, any?
<mzanetti> you plug an external screen, the internal morphes to a touchpad
<mzanetti> => that adds a mouse on kernel level
<mterry> mzanetti: what the heck.  So touchPadModel.count would get updated?  (or miceModel?)
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> mterry, that's what it has been so far all along
<mterry> mzanetti: is that behavior we can rely on going forward, or is that just some mwc hack?
<mzanetti> well, it's like this already since earlier
<mzanetti> mterry, I agree we need to change that eventually, at lastest when the virtualkeybarod is not always on any more
<mzanetti> but again, I'd like to have design properly think it through before coming up with more new stuff
<mterry> mzanetti: oh....  you mean not that we treat the new screen as a touchpad, but that the phone morphs into a touchpad
<mzanetti> yes
<mterry> mzanetti: ok...  so fine.  I plug my phone into a tiny (<90gu) screen.  Then add a second monitor that's bigger.  In that case, we wouldn't re-evalutate.  I know that can't happen now, I'm just saying.  This code doesn't re-evaluate at the right times, afaict
<mterry> mzanetti: but maybe that's fine for ota10
<mzanetti> yes you're right
<mterry> mzanetti: maybe just add a FIXME?
<mterry> mzanetti: but the MP seems fine besides.  I don't have a tablet to test on, but this branch appears to be well-tested
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, this has been tested on MWC devices
<mzanetti> mterry, I just kicked a rebuild before this conversation... do you really want me to add the FIXME comment? to me it's quite obvious that this needs to evolve into *much* more than what it curretnly is
<mterry> mzanetti: fine
<mterry> mzanetti: you really think that'll be the last rebuild?  :)
<mterry> mzanetti: tutorial-redesign has never yet had a proper review, I don't think
<mterry> dednick: were you reviewing tutorial-redesign, is that why you had the patch for me?
<mterry> ltinkl, mzanetti: now that indicator-session doesn't depend on unity8-schemas anymore...  we could probably drop the unity8-schemas package again.  But maybe it will be useful in future, so it doesn't hurt.  Just a little annoying for installing on command line
<ltinkl> mterry, why annoying on cmd line?
<mterry> ltinkl: one more package to "dpkg -i" (along with the standard 3 of unity8, unity8-common, and unity8-private)
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah but how many times you do that? or users
<mterry> ltinkl: *I* do it a lot, when building locally
<mterry> ltinkl: what's with the autopilot and qmltest failure in sessionIndicatorForDevices?
<mterry> autopilot one was indicator-related, so it might be due to your MP
<mterry> I didn't know why the qmltest failure would happen though
 * ltinkl looks
<ltinkl> mterry, the qmltest failure seems Dash related?
<ltinkl> mterry, as for the AP failure, I see this error there: 13:32:28.623 ERROR content:48 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/log/syslog'
<mterry> ltinkl: sure, but I'm not sure that's related to the test failure...
<mzanetti> dednick, mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-1-build/71/console
<mzanetti> there's a conflict
<mterry> for the love of...
<dednick> :)
<mterry> dednick: looks like you added appId and isDash?
<dednick> mterry: um, maybe. but i think they already exist.
<dednick> i might have moved them
<dednick> or someone did
<mterry> dednick: your patch you gave me dropped isDash
<mzanetti> not the isDash. that has been there
<dednick> mterry: it was a duplicate.
<mzanetti> in dednicks branch it was there twice
<mterry> ...  not that I can see
<mzanetti> I dropped one occurance
<mterry> ah hm
<mterry> i hadn't merged when I applied, that's probably the issue.  OK
<mterry> mzanetti, dednick: pushed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, I seem to be getting test failures on the silo
<mzanetti> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/lastBuild/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: something is very wrong
<tsdgeos> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/lastBuild/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/tst_TabletStage__compile/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, that's known, we're fixing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but think that should affect the DashContent ones?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems unlikely, let me see
<mterry> ltinkl: is "zh" a valid keyboard layout?  I think I got a crash when setting that  manually on command line (see my latest comment in MP)
<mterry> ltinkl: (crashed when I tried to switch to it, not when setting via gdbus)
<ltinkl> mterry, crash in mir?
<ltinkl> mterry, can you get a BT?
<mterry> ltinkl: I can work on that, but can you confirm?
<ltinkl> mterry, looking up
<ltinkl> a sec
<mterry> ltinkl: I don't know what crashed, u8 just stopped responding, I assumed it was apport work
<ltinkl> mterry, "zh" isn't valid
<ltinkl> mterry, see /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<mterry> ltinkl: ah, should have used 'cn'
<ltinkl> mterry, but setting the keymaps to arbitrary values isn't really a valid usecase either
<mterry> ltinkl: ok, so crash isn't blocker, but we probably shouldn't be so brittle
<ltinkl> mterry, yea, it shouldn't crash (and I bet it does in Mir)
<mterry> ltinkl: yeah, but we shouldn't crash either  :)   not blocker for now though
<ltinkl> mterry, you can try testing with "jp+dvorak" ;) good luck getting your keyboard back
<mterry> ltinkl: yes, crash in libmirclient
<ltinkl> mterry, I remember anpok adding a crash guard exactly for this case (of invalid layouts)
<mterry> ltinkl: bug 1557634
<ubot5> bug 1557634 in mir (Ubuntu) "Crashes when given an invalid keymap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557634
<mterry> ltinkl: my usual is "fr" and I see what the 4 button does  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, that's a safe testcase (azerty vs qwerty)
<mterry> ltinkl: keymapSwitching was infected with tags!  I cleaned them, but be careful if you push to it again
<ltinkl> mterry, uh thx, pretty sure I cleaned them up but I noticed trunk had them too
<ltinkl> mterry, wonder if we could remedy that by having some sort of "pre push hooks"
<ltinkl> mterry, that would strip them
<mterry> ltinkl: oh, did you ever get a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-tools/tutorial-redesign/+merge/277764 ?
 * mterry is about to go to lunch
<ltinkl> mterry, nope, not yet but I can do now
<mterry> ltinkl: cool.  We're down to just 8 unapproved branches in silo 41 now  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, how to invoke/test it manually?
<mterry> ltinkl: it's "phablet-config edges-intro --enable" and --disable on your laptop
<mterry> ltinkl: this is a package not for your phone, but your dev machine
<ltinkl> mterry, kk thx
<mzanetti> uh... the new flashing animation landed apparently
<mzanetti> "animation" is not the word tho :D
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah, I just had it on N4 now
<mterry> mzanetti: you don't like it?
<mzanetti> I do
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I like the progress bar
<mterry> mzanetti: it animates!
<mzanetti> the progress bar, it moves a bit yeah, it jumped from 0 to 50% in one jump tho
<mterry> mzanetti: that is by design!
<mterry> mzanetti: and it also doesn't do the last 5%
<mterry> mzanetti: the first 50% are supposed to be filled out by the system settings upgrade side before the reboot
<ltinkl> mterry, that is by design? O_o
<mterry> mzanetti: and the last 5% are after boot
<mzanetti> hah. fancy
<mterry> mzanetti: but those aren't done yet, and design figured we might as well start somewhere
<ltinkl> yeah, I just saw the Google logo after reboot, no further progress bar
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah the dashcontent tests are a bit borked because the sdk changed the nameing from X_action_button to X_button so my findChild fail
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is this somtehing i can fix tomorrow morning or we need it *now* ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok... tomorrow, but please first thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can do it now if everything else is going to be fixed today
<mzanetti> I can't promise everything will, I certainly still hope so
<tsdgeos> ok, will do now then
<mzanetti> mterry, how's the conflict going?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's a test failure it's actually taking a bit more than expected :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anybody fixing qmltestrunner.ScopeStyle::test_headerBackground ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I'm not aware of someone doing so no...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but if it's more, feel free to move it to tomorrow morning
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that has nothing to do with me, it's color related
<mzanetti> color related
<mzanetti> cimi perhaps can look into it?
<tsdgeos> whoever changed that color should fix it :D
<tsdgeos> who changed colors?
<tsdgeos> you! :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> I changed a color in the dash?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> didn't you just say it was me? :D
<tsdgeos> yeah but i realized those changes already landed
<tsdgeos> the changes i was thinking about i mean
<ltinkl> mterry, tested the "phablet-config edges-intro" change but the tutorial isn't complete... I just get the left edge part and after opening the launcher, nothing else
<mzanetti> ltinkl, if you discover the right edge yourself before the tutorial starts, it won't ever happen
<mzanetti> ltinkl, same for the others basically
<ltinkl> mzanetti, aha
<mzanetti> ltinkl, open the dialoer-app etc for the bottom edge
<mzanetti> it was working fine when I tested the silo today
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I'm sure I discovered the left one too before :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, unlikely... doesn't it appear first thing after the wizard has ended?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, not sure, haven't run the wizard (yet), just enabled it using the phablet-config tool
<tsdgeos> oh no! it was me!
 * tsdgeos hides from mzanetti
<ltinkl> mzanetti, but it seems to work fine, I got the bottom edge part now when opening dialer
 * mzanetti hunts down tsdgeos
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> what up?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i did the color changes
<mzanetti> :)
<ltinkl> mterry, edges-intro approved; anything else to do on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/sessionIndicatorForDevices/+merge/288940?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, so i fixed http://paste.ubuntu.com/15393725/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, awesome. I hope the otehrs are because of the tablet stage being broken
<tsdgeos> qmltestrunner.PreviewRatingDisplayTest::test_creation_speed
<tsdgeos> qmltestrunner.PreviewView::test_title
<tsdgeos> looks fishy
<mzanetti> right
<tsdgeos> are we including cimi's rework of the rating stuff?
<tsdgeos> seems not
<dandrader> I hate the world. Spent 1.5 days making stages mockable for the tutorial only to find out that tutorial-redesign no longer feeds a fake ApplicationManager into a PhoneStage
<dandrader> at least the code is better now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix_ticket_1105_tests/+merge/289080
<mzanetti> thanks a lot tsdgeos!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: going to go now, need to do some shopping, ping me on telegram if you need me for something
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<mzanetti> o/
<mterry> mzanetti: heyo, sorry was lunch + gym.  You asked how the conflict was going, I thought I said I pushed the fix, should be fine
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, builds fine now
<mzanetti> actually, it just finished building in the silo
<mzanetti> mterry, mind giving the silo a test? I'm at dinner atm
<mzanetti> mterry, or actually, I think you've been getting down the unapproved-count. keep on doing that
<mzanetti> I'll do the testing in a bit
<mterry> sure
<dednick> mzanetti: "Read inputMethod surface from the new property int QtMir" - that ring a bell?
<mzanetti> dednick, yes
<dednick> mzanetti: it's crashing tryShell/OrientedShell
<mzanetti> dednick, there's a fix for that in silo 41
<dednick> creating a surface before there is a window
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. ok
<mzanetti> dednick, mterry, thanks for the fixes. confirming silo 41 works fine again (for the side stage at least - testing OOBE stuff now)
<mterry> mzanetti: cool.  we're thinking of removing unity8-schemas again, since it's not needed anymore.  Which would mean we can drop the version number down again, which means we might drop and add unity8 from silo again
<mterry> mzanetti: I assume we aren't minutes from publishing the silo and that wouldn't be problematic?
<ltinkl> dednick, Build failed: Merge conflict in ~unity-team unity8 shell chrome.
<dednick> mmm
<mzanetti> where?
<mzanetti> how did that happen
<mzanetti> it built like a minute ago
<ltinkl> mzanetti, dednick: Text conflict in qml/Stages/TabletStage.qml
<ltinkl> mzanetti, isn't it caused by my resubmitted tsdgeos' branch?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah I wonder how it built before when there was that conflict
<mzanetti> dednick, you just merged with trunk, didn't you?
<dednick> mzanetti: seconds ago.
<mzanetti> at least the commit message says so
<ltinkl> aha
<mzanetti> dednick, revert please, merge in your prereq
<mzanetti> well, I can try to build
<mzanetti> but it will probably criss-cross
<ltinkl> mzanetti, shall I revert https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix_ticket_1105_tests/+merge/289087 or is it fine like this?
<mterry> dednick: unity8/shell-chrome has merge conflicts
<dednick> mterry: yes.
<mterry> dednick: oh I see above  :)
 * mterry is late to the party
<ltinkl> mterry, I guess he knows already ;)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, don't know. need to test if it builds
<mzanetti> looks ok I'd say
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ok, won't touch it again :)
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah, failed with criss-cross merge
<dednick> mzanetti: :/ seems to merge fine with trunk...
<dednick> it's the changes from unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-064
<dednick> seemingly.
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah, but merges need to happen through the chain
<mterry> dednick: you can rebase on tutorial-redesign, I think that's near the top of the current tower-of-MPs
<mzanetti> oh dear...
<dednick> mterry: no, then i would depend on you.
<mzanetti> it's based on side stage redesign, which in turn is based on oobe
<mzanetti> but it was building before
<dednick> although might be ablt to only get your merge.
<mterry> dednick: what's wrong with depending on me?  what do you mean
<dednick> mterry: your branch already depends on mine down the chain.
<mterry> dednick: right, on side-stage-redesign.  I thought we were talking about rebasing shell-chrome
<dednick> or not
<mzanetti> sorry guys... need to leave you for a bit... the baby acts like it would die
<dednick> or right. i thought it was on shell chrome.
<mzanetti> bbiab
<dednick> lol. ok!
<dednick> i got to go for a bit as well. need to go pick up gf from train station.
<mterry> dednick: maybe I should have based on shell-chrome when I put tutorial-redesign on top of stack, but didn't know it was placed like it was
<mterry> dednick: OK, if you're heading out I can rebase tutorial-redesign
<dednick> mterry: meh.
<dednick> you can rebase sidestage as well if you like ;)
<mterry> ?
<mterry> maybe I don't understand the problem
<dednick> just getting you to do my work for me. nvm :)
<mterry> I assumed shell-chrome and tutorial-redesign were conflicting
<mterry> Is there something else conflicting?
<mterry> haha, it's those two stupid isDash & appId properties again
<mterry> dednick: ok I'm rebasing on top of shell-chrome
 * mterry kicks off build
<mzanetti> ok. here again...
<mzanetti> mterry, can I help?
<mzanetti> ah ok. I see it should in theory be solved
<ltinkl> mzanetti, mterry: meh, conflict again
<mzanetti> still the shell chrome one
<mzanetti> Warning: criss-cross merge encountered.  See bzr help criss-cross.
<mzanetti> ok, I'm gonna fix, don't touch :)
<mzanetti> I hope :D
<mzanetti> ok... should work now
<mterry> mzanetti: I didn't think it would be criss-cross, since there weren't any new merges in between
<mterry> mzanetti: ah well
<mzanetti> mterry, the criss cross was in shell_chrome
<mterry> mzanetti: ah
<mzanetti> mterry, it had sidestage redesign as prereq
<mterry> right
<mzanetti> I fixed the duplicate property there
<mzanetti> dednick merged the chrome one with trunk instead of the rereq
<mzanetti> lets see if it builds now
<mzanetti> mterry, I'm a bit puzzled what you merged then before :)
<dednick> hm? i'm merging sidestage into shell chrome now.
<mzanetti> dednick, no
<mzanetti> don't
<mzanetti> I did
<mterry> mzanetti: I got a conflict between shell-chrome and tutorial-redesign, so I figured I'd rebase
<dednick> mzanetti: oh. k
<mzanetti> mterry, lets see if bzr can digest that
<mzanetti> but worst case we just gotta merge that one thing down the chain now and it should be ok
<dednick> i've gota run in a minute.
<mzanetti> I'm still a bit worried about test failures... the last runs didn't look so great
<mzanetti> dednick, I guess I'll take it from here...
<mzanetti> nope. still conflicting
<mzanetti> dammit
<dednick> shell chrome?
<mzanetti> oh... overwrite would help
<mzanetti> my bad
<dednick> yeah. didnt see any changes :) was wondering.
<mzanetti> yeah, i reverted the trunk-merge, then did the other
<mzanetti> didn't pay attention to the push failing :/
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll stay online. just busy getting dinner together/eating/etc...
<dednick> i got loads of conflicts merging sidestage..
<mterry> mzanetti: gosh dang it
<mterry> fixing
<mterry> mzanetti: fixed
<mterry> mzanetti: had to uncommit, remerge, and overwrite, so I think it's clean now
 * mterry rebuilds
 * mterry just rebuilt unity8, hope that's all we expected to change
<mterry> seems to have all merged
<ltinkl> mterry, not sure about the latest version of ubuntu-system-settings/hwKeyboardMinimal
 * ltinkl checking
<mterry> ltinkl: you mean it might need a rebuild too?
<ltinkl> mterry, guess not, latest version from 16.04.20160315, latest commit from yesterday
<mzanetti> whitespace test
<mterry> mzanetti: just saw that  :(
<mterry> mzanetti: I don't think it's anywhere in the tutorial-redesign stack
<mzanetti> the whitesoace?
<mzanetti> already fixed it
<mterry> mzanetti: nice
<mzanetti> finally... uploading build
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-16
<mzanetti> dednick, good morning
<mzanetti> dednick, I think the shell_chrome branches have quite a lot of failing tests still
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll take a look.
<dednick> mzanetti: have you got a link for the test run?
<mzanetti> dednick, check your email
<mzanetti> (have just been in a meeting with like every manager, asking me when silo 41 lands and then the color palette fixes)
<dednick> mzanetti: oobe doesnt seem to even be reviewed yet...
<mzanetti> dednick, it is
<mzanetti> dednick, just needs the final stamp but mike and me reviewed it already and we tested it like a 100 times
<cimi> pstolowski, could you put the social card branches on top of the filters one? I guess the filters will land first so it kinda make sense
<pstolowski> cimi, ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm a bit scared you mentioned silo 41 is all or nothing, it'd seem to me filters could land even if the rest wasn't ready, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, we have to get all the things ready... it works fine now. it's "just" about fixing the tests
<mzanetti> we really want the side stage stuff, and the oobe too...
<mzanetti> if anything, I guess the shell chrome could be dropped for now...
<dednick> sidestage broke a few tests. recursive touchPress function
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah... are they just to be fixed or is there a bigger issue with it?
<dednick> mzanetti: no, it's easy. i just called the wrong function within the UnityTestCase impl.
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<dednick> when i added multiTouchPress
<mzanetti> fwiw, things passed in my manual testing on phone and tablet now...
<mzanetti> desktop looked mostly ok too, need to check out some details still
<mzanetti> I'm fixing some more color palette issues, please let me know when something is to be rebuilt and tests ran on it
<mzanetti> hmmm... I have the greenish background now in the panel too
<dednick> cool
<dednick> i've never seen that
 * ltinkl neither
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know if make tryNotifications is how the notifications really look on the phone? if so probably need some fixing since it's almost black on black
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, got a branch on that
<tsdgeos> ah cool
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixNotificationsColorWithNewUitk/+merge/288869
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, I even added an "Inverse mode" checkbox to the controls so that you can really see how they look like
<tsdgeos> cool, daniel is taking care of that branch, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are we including ↑↑↑ on the landing for ota10?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yeah, mterry mostly
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, the fixes should be done in a silo following silo 41, still for OTA10
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the color fixes? yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, prepping a silo with that atm
<mzanetti> it's in 27
<tsdgeos> ah so we'll still be landing another silo
<tsdgeos> just 41 is FFE
<tsdgeos> got it
<mzanetti> cimi, ok, I think we've fixed all unity related things from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1554616
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554616 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell and dash visual issues with new UITK and palette" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti> cimi, any findings on the green panel?
<cimi> mzanetti, haven't started yet - is critical enough to stop doing code reviews and move to that?
<mzanetti> depends on the code reviews. if they are for somthing in silo 41, then no, otherwise yes
<cimi> also do we have a proper bug report?
<pstolowski> cimi, so i merged filters changes in unity-api & shell plugin in silo 71. you will need to do the same for unity8 if you want this silo in a working state
<cimi> pstolowski, gotcha
<cimi> mzanetti, ok I will stop code review, was for something else
<mzanetti> ok
<cimi> mzanetti, do we have a bug report?
<mzanetti> cimi, do't think so
<mzanetti> cimi, but I count that into the palette issues
<mzanetti> as it seems to have started breaking with that
<cimi> mzanetti, so I'll test it with silo 41
<mzanetti> cimi, the color issues?
<cimi> yes indeed
<mzanetti> cimi, use silo 27 rather
<mzanetti> ltinkl, nick had some comment about the touched files not having 2016 in the copyright. please update that. I'm about to approve the branch
<mzanetti> it looks ok and tests well
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ok, will update the (c)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> ta
<dpm> afternoon Saviq. Quick question: would it be possible to get an up-to-date .pot file for the unity8 and indicator-session in silo 41? The reason I'm asking is because bq are preparing a translated manual, and they are waiting for translations for new strings in that silo. Without them being in LP, it makes it a bit difficult to do them, so I've thought I could manually upload the new .pot files to Launchpad and thus we don't need to block on the landing
<dpm>  to do the translations
<mzanetti> really....
<mzanetti> a criss-cross in side stage
<mzanetti> dednick ^
<dednick> mzanetti: eh. i'm updating sidestage now.
<dednick> mzanetti: oh. hm. sidestage.
<mzanetti> dpm, Saviq is out
<dednick> i'm fixing chrome now...
<mzanetti> dpm, I'll take care of it
<dednick> one sec
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, thanks!. All I need is the resulting .pot files for the unity8 and indicator-session builds in the branches of silo41
<mzanetti> dednick, let me know when you go back to the side stage branch so I can explain how to do it, and what you do wrong so you get criss-cross merges all the time
<mzanetti> ltinkl, can you update the .pot file in your indicator-session branch
<dednick> mzanetti: i've just pushed
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ah right, ok
<dednick> mzanetti: i didnt do anything... ltinkl updated oobe
<mzanetti> dednick, so... the problem is that you have merged it with trunk
<mzanetti> dednick, the history says "merge with trunk"
<dednick> yesterday
<mzanetti> yeah, I think you only pushed that today, could that be?
<dednick> dont think so.
<dednick> maybe...
<mzanetti> dednick, in any case, once your branch has a prerequisite set, you must *never* again merge it with trunk
<mzanetti> dednick, always merge it with the prerequisite it has
<dednick> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> if you need to get trunk in somehow, merge the prerequisite with trunk (or it's prereq) and get changes through the chain like that
<mzanetti> ok, now lets see how to get out of this again
<cimi> mzanetti, complaining about missing unity-shell-scopes when trying to compile more-palette-fixes, which package version you have installed?
<ltinkl> dpm, indicator-session doesn't contain any POT file, how does that work? :)
<dpm> ltinkl, it gets created on build
<mzanetti> cimi, 10
<cimi> mzanetti, of the deb package
<ltinkl> dpm, right, with "make pot"; do you want that file?
<mzanetti> 7.107+16.04.20160223-0ubuntu1
<dpm> ltinkl, exactly
<cimi> mzanetti, you have any silo installed?
<cimi> I also need 54?
<cimi> sorry 41
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> loading the search icon on my desktop takes 1696 stat calls until it finds the correct one :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401036/
<tsdgeos> performance \o/
<greyback> tsdgeos: worth logging a UITK bug about that
<greyback> their icon loading logic could definitely improve
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's glib related though
<tsdgeos> let me try it on the phone and see how many hits the phone gets
<ltinkl> greyback, tsdgeos: remember a lengthy ML thread about KIconLoader... we used to have the same issue... ages ago
<greyback> ltinkl: heh, why am I not surprised
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, there is no glib code involved afaik, just QFile,QDir & co., all in nice loops :)
<greyback> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/unitythemeiconprovider.cpp
<ltinkl> see? :)
<greyback> lots of loops! O(n^2) at least
<ltinkl> QSettings in a foreach loop, nice
<mzanetti> cimi, don't think so, no...
<tsdgeos> on the phone it's only 1016
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ?
<mzanetti> not sure why everyone keeps on picking on QSettings
<mzanetti> it caches all the stuff and is very lightweight to create
<mzanetti> even for write access it caches things and write them to disk when idle
<mzanetti> being clever enough to sync through memory if in between another instance is created and ready that value
<mzanetti> reads
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ok, it's just that those nested loops feel heavy
<mzanetti> the only place where QSettings becomes slow is with a huge amount of ungrouped keys or endless bytearrays in values...
<mzanetti> that can really take it down
<mzanetti> but creating/destroying it is not the issue
<dpm> mzanetti, ltinkl, do you happen to know which package the "Displays" string in here http://i.imgur.com/VzhS2bE.png comes from? It doesn't seem to be in indicator-session
<ltinkl> dpm, you shouldn't see that indicator
<mzanetti> dpm, where do you see that string?
<dpm> mzanetti, it's on a screen capture bq sent us while they are preparing the m10 manual
<mzanetti> right... that was the MWC image
<dpm> and pointed out to us they need translations for those strings (while they haven't landed, they'll photoshop the translated strings on the screen caps)
<dpm> yeah
<mzanetti> this has changed. that string should not be around any more
<dpm> oh, what does it look like now?
<mzanetti> it's in the session indicator now
<davmor2> dpm: a dead parrot
<mzanetti> one sec, will get you a screenie
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, thanks
<davmor2> dpm: man mzanetti spoils all my fun :)
<dpm> davmor2, well, not quite dead yet, the rest of strings are in indicator-session. A half-dead one :)
<mzanetti> well, I can still send him a picture of a parrot I guess
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> hahaha
<mterry> mzanetti: good morning!  I see your email, is the situation basically the same?
<mzanetti> mterry, it should be a bit better by now, but yes
<mzanetti> mterry, good morning
<mzanetti> mterry, I might just have found another issue for you tho... when booting the tablet, it starts up with "Try again" in the login field
<mzanetti> mterry, requires 2 taps to be able to enter the password
<mterry> mzanetti: OK...  sounds like a post silo 41 bug though
<mzanetti> dpm, not sure if you saw it... the screenshot is in your telegram inbox
<dpm> got it , thanks!
<mzanetti> mterry, oh... and... you don't want to hear it
<mzanetti> but... it just doesn't pick up that username for me
<mterry> mzanetti: you said that!  I don't get it
<mterry> mzanetti: another post silo issue I guess
<mzanetti> yeah... at least that's not a regression...
<mzanetti> I'm not sure about the double tap tho
<mzanetti> a bit worried QA will block us on that
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, i think i've got all the side-stage low-chrome test fixes. pushed.
<mzanetti> cool!!! thanks a lot dednick. kicking abuild
<mterry> mzanetti: oh really?  OK, I can look into that then
<mterry> mzanetti: shall I also remove camera-app, gallery-app, and mediaplayer-app from the ppa?  I see you dropped the MPs
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, please
<mterry> done
<mterry> mzanetti: is there any way for me to fake tablet mode these days on my phone, without editing qml?
<mterry> mzanetti: (to reproduce the "try again" bug)
<mterry> these days == with silo 41
<mzanetti> mterry, /etc/ubuntu/devices.conf
<mzanetti> mterry, add a section:
<mzanetti> wait, gotta create a pastebin
<mterry> mzanetti: /etc/ubuntu/ doesn't exist for me, I assume that's normal
<mzanetti> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401213/
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, create it
<mzanetti> mterry, replace krillin with mako or whatever you have
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the ETA for the current silo?
<mzanetti> dandrader, when the tests are passing
<dandrader> mzanetti, something like mid next week?
<dandrader> mzanetti, or you expect this week already?
<mzanetti> definitely this week
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mterry> mzanetti: that didn't fix it for me, will just edit qml
<mzanetti> QA is just waiting for this
<mzanetti> lets see, got a build running. I expect there might be some more tests failing, but shouldn't be many any more
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, what would be the best approach to update teh .pot? check out the merged silo 41 branch, run the update script and then copy the po/ folder over to a checkout of trunk?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but the pot gets updated on landing, no?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or you mean locally update it?
<tsdgeos> what do you need it for?
<mzanetti> dos it?
<tsdgeos> yes it does
<tsdgeos> there's a hoook for it
<mzanetti> ok. problem solved... dpm asked me to do so
<mzanetti> thanks
<mterry> mzanetti: how reliable is the "try again" issue for you?  I got it once testing on my mako, but can't reproduce now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: "override_dh_auto_clean:" in debian/rules
<mzanetti> mterry, I see it all the time basically
<mterry> humph
<mzanetti> mterry, steps to repro:
<mzanetti> * unlock the device
<mzanetti> * lock it (power button presS)
<mzanetti> * wake it up, all is fine
<mzanetti> * turn screen off again
<mzanetti> * wake it up => issue triggered
<mterry> mzanetti: ooohhhh, it's not on boot?  i thought I had read that
<mzanetti> mterry, I guess there too... not sure
<mzanetti> mterry, thing is, for me the screen wake up on his on very often because of telegram notifications
<mzanetti> mterry, so I might just bootet it and by the time I looked at it the screen had been on/off twice already
<mterry> mzanetti: ok, reproduced with your steps, thanks
<mhall119> morphis: ping, I'm just checking in again to see if aethercast is any closer to working on the Nexus 4 this week
<mterry> mzanetti: I see why this 'retry' bug is happening, trying to figure out best fix
<dandrader> mzanetti, is the new screenshotting scheme part of that silo?
<mzanetti> mterry, do you confirm it is a regression of the silo?
<mterry> mzanetti: you sure it's a regression?
<mzanetti> dandrader, no
<mterry> mzanetti: my guess is that's it's been there.  Let me check on another phone
<mzanetti> mterry, heh, I'm not 100% sure, but I noticed it last night for the first time
<dandrader> mzanetti, too late to the party?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader, really trying to tie down the very last bits in this silo
<mzanetti> dandrader, in theory we wouldn't be allowed to land this atm as there is the Feature Freeze for OTA-10 going on. However the things in this silo have an exception granted already
<mzanetti> dandrader, so even if I wanted I can't add other features now... and have like 10 people staring at me and asking when this silo will land
<mzanetti> mterry, flashing my flo with trunk now to see if it's there too
<dandrader> mzanetti, sure, just asking :)
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah, no prob, just wanted to explain the situation instead of just saying "no - go away"
<dandrader> mzanetti, right, thanks
<mzanetti> mterry, confirming the issue on trunk
<mzanetti> mterry, you're off the hook :)
<mterry>  mzanetti, looks like the devices.conf trick doesn't work anymore since your better-windowed-logic branch, fyi
<mterry> mzanetti: awesome, you flash faster than me
<mzanetti> whaaaat?
<mterry> mzanetti: I'll still work on it for post-silo though
<mzanetti> can't be :D
<mterry> mzanetti: you dropped "return deviceConfiguration.category;" as a backup for usageScenario
<mzanetti> uh oh
<mzanetti> well, but wait
<mzanetti> how come the tablets are still tablets then?
<mzanetti> the only reason for flo/frieza to show a side stage is because of the deviceconfig
<mterry> mzanetti: ah, you check deviceConfiguration.category == "phone"
<mterry> mzanetti: so the trick may still work... not sure why it didn't worked for me
<mzanetti> mterry, maybe I got you wrong syntax... I didn't try it tbh...
<mterry> mzanetti: whatever, I just hacked qml
<mterry> or maybe I screwed something else up (enabled windowed mode)
<mterry> mzanetti: can I help with an autopilot test?  Do you know the latest set of failing ones?
<mzanetti> mterry, running the adt tests atm
<dpm> mzanetti, tsdgeos, not yet solved. I got the indicator-session .pot from ltinkl, but I don't have the unity8 one. If you guys can point me to a branch where it's up-to-date, I can also grab it from there.
<tsdgeos> dpm: why do you need it?
<dpm> tsdgeos, bq are preparing a translated manual, and they are waiting for translations for new strings that are only in silo 41. Without them being in LP, it makes it a bit difficult to do them, so I've thought I could manually upload the new .pot files to Launchpad and thus we don't need to block on the landing
<tsdgeos> dpm: you mean upload it to the unity8 codebase? or?
<dpm> tsdgeos, no, upload it to translations.launchpad.net
<dpm> or more specifically, to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/unity8
<dpm> I can upload a .pot file there in advance of any packages landing, so that the strings are translatable without having to wait on the landing
<tsdgeos> dpm: seems like a lot of hassle for somethign that will hopefully land soon, but ok, i guess
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: will you revive the branch you created?
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> dpm, lp:~mzanetti/unity8/silo-41-pot
<mzanetti> mterry, wheeee!
<mzanetti> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=xenial,testname=qmluitests.sh/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<mzanetti> just some tutorial ones left
<mzanetti> davmor2, just 4 test failures (probably just one thing to change to make all 4 pass) and we're good with 41
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks! Where can I find the .pot file in the branch, or do I need to build it?
<mzanetti> dpm, po/unity8.pot
<dpm> mzanetti, argh, sorry, misread the output of ls, all good, thanks
<mzanetti> kk
<dpm> mzanetti, perfect, that's all I need, thanks a lot!
<cimi> mzanetti, this branch seems like is kinda touching that code https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicator-color-fixes/+merge/288175
<cimi> mzanetti, I dont have a micro sim to test the call :/
<cimi> I'll ask my gf to borrow me hers for a bit
<mzanetti> cimi, I've tested it
<mzanetti> cimi, but wait... what's with that branch?
<mzanetti> ah, you mean the green panel
<cimi> mzanetti, replaces fixed colors with colors from the palette
<mzanetti> cimi, still strange how it never reverts, no?
<mzanetti> I can't see an assignment somewhere
<cimi> and of course https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/palette-fixes/+merge/288560
<cimi> mzanetti, unless something doesnt work in the applicationmanager
<cimi> mzanetti, as you can see in active call hint
<mzanetti> cimi, I'm struggling a bit to follow your thinking tbh
<mzanetti> mterry, you about?
<mterry> mzanetti: ye
<mterry> mzanetti: sorry didn't see irc ping
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm close to done with these tutorial failires
<mzanetti> ah ok, great
<mzanetti> sorry for being a pain today
<mterry> mzanetti: no I get it  :)
<cimi> mzanetti, that if something broke recently, it might well be due to the only two branches that touched that code
<cimi> mzanetti, so we should try to reproduce without those branches no?
<mzanetti> fair enough
<cimi> mzanetti, if we can reproduce without those two branches, is worth investigating more
<dholbach> I'm seeing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235779719/ThreadStacktrace.txt with unity8 on a desktop (bug 1539614) and I've been seeing it for a while. Does anyone have an idea what it might be?
<ubot5> bug 1539614 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539614
<mterry> mzanetti: ok, I think I fixed em all, final testing
<mzanetti> mterry, should I build yet?
<mterry> mzanetti: not yet, will ping
<mzanetti> dholbach, seems you're running a debug build and hit a qFatal()
<mzanetti> dholbach, if this is when starting unity8, it's very weird. it seems to try to start as a client, not as a server
<dholbach> mzanetti, I installed unity8-desktop-session-mir and ran it from there
<dholbach> mzanetti, the debug output it simply because the dump was retraced in launchpad
<dholbach> "ran it from there" = in lightdm, pick unity8 session, try to login
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> dholbach, do you have multiple libmirserver.so.XX around?
<dholbach> no, just so.38
<mzanetti> dholbach, ok.. is this a new user? or did you log in with unity7 on it already?
<dholbach> mzanetti, it's my regular user, the one I use in unity7 too
<mzanetti> ok
<mterry> guhh
<mzanetti> mterry, no....
<mterry> mzanetti: nothing terrible, I just...  there's some timing issue.  Like some  waitForRendering call missing or something.  Having trouble finding the right spot
<mzanetti> oh ok...
<mzanetti> mterry, not in the mood for terrible things any more :D
<mterry> mzanetti: I could disable this one test...  :-/  and fix it later, if I'm the last test waiting
<mterry> test works if I add a wait() call...
<mzanetti> mterry, I can help searching
<mzanetti> tell me which one
<dholbach> mzanetti, is there anyone else I could ping about this?
<mterry> mzanetti: tutorial-redesign, test_tutorialBottomOnlyCoversMainStageOnTablet
<mterry> mzanetti: pull first to get my other test fixes
<mzanetti> dholbach, duflu usually knows quite a lot what's going on in that area
<mterry> mzanetti: and if you disable all other test functions first, make sure to at least re-enable test_tutorialBottomFinish, this test only fails if it's not the first one...
<mterry> but I don't think it's a case of failure to reset state...
<dholbach> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> hmpf... fails to build here locally... /home/micha/Develop/reviews/tutorial-redesign/plugins/Wizard/timezonemodel.cpp:215:69: error: ‘geonames_city_get_country_code’ was not declared in this scope
<mzanetti> ah, I guess I need teh patched geonames
<mterry> something is focusing u8-dash on top of my dialer-app.  it appears to be a race on setup, but I check on setup that dash is focused....
<mterry> hrm..  the mock AppManager is delaying dash focus...
<mzanetti> mterry, so... I've built your branch
<mzanetti> mterry, ran make xvfbtestTurotial
<mzanetti> and have 0 failures
<mterry> mzanetti: you might need the rest of silo 41 then...
<mterry> mzanetti: I've been testing on top of full silo
<mzanetti> right...
<mterry> mzanetti, dednick: how are app stages determined in silo 41?
<dednick> mterry: all start in main stage. state gets saved when they close
<mterry> mzanetti, dednick: (especially in test mode with our mocks).  Most seem to open main stage, and setStage seems to have odd sideffects
<dednick> s/state/stage
<mterry> dednick: can I just call setStage on a mock object?  No other test does so
<mterry> (other than tutorial)
<dednick> mterry: mmm.
<dednick> mterry: maybe...
<mterry> dednick: how is this tested in the side stage tests?
<dednick> not sure it'll work. will probably get overwritten with loaded stage.
<dednick> test_applicationLoadsInCorrectStage_data
<mterry> dednick: ah...  WindowStateStorage.saveStage
<mterry> ok... may have fix
<mzanetti> mterry, please tell me :)
<mterry> mzanetti: ok, pushed.
<mterry> mzanetti: it's a little janky (relies on a requestFocus to workaround a focus race that I still don't understand).  But seems to work
<mterry> And uses new more proper way to set stages
<mzanetti> kk
<ltinkl> mterry, you've seen my keymapSwitching tests? had to use requestFocus too...
<mterry> ltinkl: no, didn't notice
<ltinkl> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/keymapSwitching/+merge/288842 at the very end
<mzanetti> mterry, hey, do you know why ubuntu-settings-components are in the silo?
<mterry> ltinkl: well there at least you use it for switching to apps like I'd expect
<mterry> ltinkl: in my case, I started an app and immediately have to request focus as well
<mzanetti> mterry, I mean, there's a package in the ppa, but no MP for it
<mterry> mzanetti: ?
<mterry> mzanetti: oh ubuntu-settings-component
<mterry> mzanetti: ... no?
<mterry> mzanetti: the diff in the silo points to some vpn changes
<mterry> mzanetti: but the vpn stuff isn't landing in this silo
<mterry> also seems to be a reverse diff
<mzanetti> yeah, that doesn't look right
<mterry> mzanetti: I'll drop from ppa
<mzanetti> ack
<mterry> mzanetti: also the silo probably should drop those manual click download urls
<mzanetti> mterry, also, the silo says camera-app etc in source package name
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> mterry, not sure if they would land
<mzanetti> mterry, I thought they are just for testing
<mterry> mzanetti: I don't know either
<mterry> mzanetti: ok settings-component out
<mzanetti> cool
<mterry> mzanetti: manually removed them from packages list too (and apps)
<mzanetti> mterry, ok... build running... when it's done, I'll do another quick check on my devices, run adt on it and if it passes, off to QA
 * mterry crosses fingers
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm heading out to lunch
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> enjoy
<mzanetti> nooo
<mzanetti> the silo build failed
<mzanetti> but seems for a LP timeout
<mzanetti> mterry, failed to build :'(
<mzanetti> not sure yet why
<mzanetti> LP keeps timing out
<mzanetti> gaaaaaa
<mzanetti> whitespace test
<mzanetti> mterry, /«BUILDDIR»/unity8-8.12+16.04.20160316.3/tests/qmltests/Tutorial/tst_Tutorial.qml: bad whitespace in line 266
<mzanetti> mterry, I've fixed it
<mterry> mzanetti: guh thanks, sorry
<mterry> should have run the test first
<mterry> ltinkl: oh I see why setting name isn't working -- wizard doesn't make right call.  Oddly enough, AS doesn't let you directly set those properties.  It makes you call a special method like SetRealName, so that it can use policykit to more tightly control access
<ltinkl> mterry, aha... did that come with the as-refactor?
<mterry> ltinkl: it shouldn't have?  That's just a property of how the AS server works
<mterry> ltinkl: I can whip up a fix
<mterry> for post silo 41, I'm guessing, but pre-ota10
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah I meant in the code where we talk to AS over DBUS
<ltinkl> mterry, thanks!
 * ltinkl bbl
<mterry> ltinkl: well did you have custom code for this before?  I'm guessing it never worked
<ltinkl> mterry, I guess I had... not sure really
<dandrader> mzanetti, is lp:~unity-team/unity8/shell_chrome the top-most branch in silo 41?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, actually I can just take the resulting diff with everything in it! https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1105/2016-03-16_18:17:38/xenial/unity8/content.diff
<mzanetti> dandrader, you want ~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-041
<dandrader> mzanetti, how did you get to this LP branch? How could I find it in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/
<dandrader> mzanetti, nice
<dandrader> ah, easy. I got only 23 conflicting files on top of silo041 :)
<mterry> ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/set-real-name/+merge/289284 (though LP doesn't seem to generate a sensible diff...)
<mterry> ltinkl: but you can look at the latest commit for diff
<ltinkl> mterry, thanks, so it was broken also for BackgroundFile?
<mterry> ltinkl: not in practice because we never had setters for BackgroundFile (outside of mocks)
<ltinkl> mterry, right, we didn't have that either for InputSources
<mterry> ltinkl: right, which is why we didn't catch it there
<ltinkl> mterry, ok, when we land silo 41 (unless mzanetti wants to still squeeze it in, which I doubt), I'll review it
<ltinkl> mterry, hopefully we can still put it in the next silo, for OTA 10
<mterry> ltinkl: yeah definitely post-41
<mzanetti> which one is that?
<mzanetti> ah, the set real name
<mterry> mzanetti: I noticed we missed a manual package from silo 33 -- dbus-property-service
<mzanetti> yeah, next one
<mzanetti> ah
<mterry> mzanetti: will copy over -- this is the change that lets us reset the entire list of tutorial edges that we've already done
<mterry> mzanetti: only used by developers
<mzanetti> mterry, kk
<mzanetti> mterry, 1 test failure
<mzanetti> appSupportingOnlyPrimaryOrientationWillOnlyRotateInLandscape
<mzanetti> OrientedShell
<mzanetti> I wonder which one it could be
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm still poking and prodding on my mako.  I don't have a tablet, you might have to smoke test there
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> mterry, looking at fixing that test...
<mzanetti> looks like it's got to do with the side stage branches
<mzanetti> passes on manta, fails on flo
<mzanetti> that's nasty
<mterry> mzanetti: uh...  silo 41 doesn't have anything to do with vpn, right?
<mzanetti> mterry, no
<mterry> mzanetti: I go to the vpn tab in System Settings and I get a blank screen
<mzanetti> whaat
 * ltinkl tries
<mzanetti> hmm... there is a systemsettings landing
<mzanetti> kenvandine, any hints? ^
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm, don't have a VPN tab with silo 41, where is that?
<mterry> ltinkl: under the "Network" options, next to Bluetooth
<mterry> ltinkl: though it's the fourth one, so on my screen it's on its own row
<ltinkl> mterry, just got 3, BT last
<mterry> I just reflashed, so I don't think I have weird packages
<dandrader> mterry, confirmed
<mterry> dandrader: with silo 41 or just bare?
<dandrader> mterry, with silo 041
<mterry> OK, I'll reflash and just confirm we didn't mess something up
<dandrader> mterry, didn't try with bare
<ltinkl> mterry, my suspect would be our s-s branch in silo 41 (https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hwKeyboardMinimal/+merge/281213) isn't up to date against their trunk
<mterry> I don't know why that would affect vpn
<mterry> But I hear ya
<dandrader> mterry,  2016-03-16 20:06:11,342 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/PageStack.qml:231:9: QML PageWrapper: (file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/vpn/PageComponent.qml:27:1: module "Ubuntu.Settings.Vpn" is not installed
<dandrader>     import Ubuntu.Settings.Vpn 0.1
<dandrader>     ^)
<mterry> mzanetti: ^ that settings package we took out...
<ltinkl> mterry, don't you have a libsystemsettings held back by apt?
<mterry> ltinkl: can't check now, reflashing
<mterry> ltinkl: we had some ubuntu-settings-components package in our ppa that didn't have an attached MP.  We took it out, but maybe it was providing that missing package.  Don't know why our silo has anything to do with it though
<mzanetti> yeah, same here
<ltinkl> citrain doesn't downgrade, does it?
<mzanetti> the phone not, no
<ltinkl> ah, these are the VPN plugins: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/vpn/+merge/286353
<mzanetti> kenvandine, ping
<ltinkl> actually it's approved
<mterry> it's merged!
<ltinkl> right... it's already merged :)
<mterry> mzanetti: on bare flash (no silo 41), I don't see the vpn tab at all
<mterry> mzanetti: so this is some sort of regression I guess
<mzanetti> but where is the question
<ltinkl> when did we last rebuild system settings in our silo
<mterry> I don't see the string "vpn" in our uss merge
<mterry> kenvandine: thanks!
<mterry> kenvandine: we're seeing an odd regression in our silo 41 with system settings
<mterry> kenvandine: on bare image, I'm seeing no "vpn" entry
<kenvandine> :/
<mterry> kenvandine: with silo 41, I'm seeing a vpn entry, and when opening it, it's just blank
<kenvandine> new panel that landed this morning
<kenvandine> oh!
<mterry> get an error about module "Ubuntu.Settings.Vpn" is not installed
<kenvandine> there's a new depends
<mterry> kenvandine: only uss MP we have is https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hwKeyboardMinimal/+merge/281213
<kenvandine> should be there
<mterry> kenvandine: do you know specifics?  Like what version of what package provides it?
<kenvandine> checking
<mterry> mzanetti: ah...  citrain might just be upgrading to new uss because of general apt-get upgrade
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components (>> 0.7+15.04.20160310),
<mterry> mzanetti: and might be missing new package because of Recommends not being pulled in
<kenvandine> it's  a depends
<kenvandine> not recommends
<mterry> kenvandine: ok
<mterry> but maybe it only upgrades packages in silo
<mterry> so it gets new uss
<mterry> but not new components...
<kenvandine> oh right it does something like that
<kenvandine> but it should fail then...
<mterry> kenvandine: only if uss has tightly versioned depends?
<mzanetti> I'm still a bit lost. so the VPN stuff should be in there?
<mterry> mzanetti: looks like a uss landing that happened after last image was made
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm guessing anyway
<kenvandine> yeah, a few hours ago
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> I see
<mterry> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<mterry>   gnome-desktop3-data libgeonames0 libgnome-desktop-3-10
<mterry> The following packages will be upgraded:
<mterry>   dbus-property-service libsystemsettings1 libunity-api0 libunity-scopes3
<mterry>   login passwd qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin qtmir-android qtubuntu-android
<mterry>   ubuntu-system-settings unity-plugin-scopes unity-scope-click
<mterry>   unity-scope-click-departmentsdb unity8 unity8-common unity8-private
<mterry> So new u-s-s
<mterry> But no upgraded system-components
<kenvandine> odd
<mterry> Which would explain it
<mterry> mzanetti: so not our fault, just weird citrain nonsense
<kenvandine> why would app do that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> install the components :)
<mterry> kenvandine: citrain messes with the apt pinning
<mzanetti> phew
<mzanetti> mterry, also, libqtdbustest is in the silo, can prolly be dropped
<mterry> kenvandine: looks like u-s-s only does "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components (>> 0.7+15.04.20160310)"
<mterry> kenvandine: which isn't tight enough to require new vpn stuff
<kenvandine> sigh
<mterry> mzanetti: ok will look and drop
<kenvandine> it was a few days ago :)
<mterry> mzanetti: where's all this stuff coming from?
<mzanetti> mterry, silo 64
<mzanetti> mterry, saviq copied it over in order to start building 41 before 64 landet
<mterry> mzanetti: empty diff
<mterry> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> so in theory we can drop it or not, won't make a change
<mzanetti> except that package updated in another silo in the meantime
<mterry> mzanetti: gone
<mzanetti> so yeah, better drop
<mzanetti> thanks
<kenvandine> mterry, silo 66 should be waiting for qa... but i don't see it on trello anymore
<mzanetti> mterry, soo.. about those tests... they don't fail locally here
<mterry> mzanetti: hah
<mterry> kenvandine: is that the one with geonames branches?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it was ready for testing a couple hours ago... but now the card has vanished :/
<mzanetti> kenvandine, does it add features? it's feature freeze now so they probably don't look at it atm
<mterry> mzanetti: small wrinkle, silo 66 has a couple of the same geonames branches we had.  We didn't know which would land first, so we put them in both and were going to take them out after the other landed
<mzanetti> just waiting on 41 as it has an exception :/
<kenvandine> ota10 bug fixes
<mterry> mzanetti: but 66 just went into qa.  And we're about to
<kenvandine> and it includes geonames
<mterry> I don't know if it's actually a problem to have it in both silos
<mterry> same code, no conflicts
<mzanetti> should be ok afaiu
<mterry> we have one more branch on top of silo 66's
<kenvandine> yeah
<mterry> kenvandine: I don't know if porting to geonames is truly a bugfix  :)
<kenvandine> silo 66 should have been an easy one to land...
<kenvandine> i know :)
<mzanetti> well, if we have more, 66 needs to drop it if we come first. other way round, they should stay in both
<kenvandine> but the rest was bug fixes
<kenvandine> mterry, actually we have a few bugs related to timezone searching
<kenvandine> i bet geonames fixes those
<mterry> that would be nice
<kenvandine> it's way better
<mterry> but I'm not betting
<kenvandine> and if the wizard is switching to it... we should too
<mterry> agreed
<mterry> mzanetti: ok.  so we can ignore the little vpn dustup.  I'm still smoke testing?  did you figure out the test failure?
<mzanetti> mterry, no... can't repro still
 * mterry tries
<mterry> mzanetti: which test again?
<mzanetti> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/39/#showFailuresLink
<mzanetti> one on vivid, the other on xenial
<mzanetti> mterry, if you can't repro I make them skip
<mterry> mzanetti: oh these are still qmltests  :)
<mzanetti> mterry, yes
<mterry> I assumed autopilot again and was confused by what I was seeing
<mterry> still testing...
<mterry> mzanetti: OrientedShell passed for me (but I'm running xenial, so not sure how great a test that was)
<mterry> trying Preview
<mterry> mzanetti: Preview passed locally too
<mzanetti> same here
<mzanetti> gonna disable them
<mzanetti> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/disable-flaky-adt/+merge/289294
<mzanetti> wait, forgot the prereq
<mterry> looking
<mterry> mzanetti: 11k line test disable
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> easy
<mzanetti> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/disable-flaky-adt/+merge/289295
<mterry> mzanetti: approved
<mzanetti> mterry, thanks
<mzanetti> lets hot I picked the right prereq
<mterry> mzanetti: heh, 100% the other branches conflict
<mterry> dandrader: fair point about declarative bits in keymapSwitching
<mzanetti> mterry, look like it merged
<mterry> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-greeter-retry/+merge/289299 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/set-real-name/+merge/289284 -- they fix the "Retry" issue and the no-real-name issue.  For your next silo's consideration (or the one after the color changes)
<mzanetti> mterry, right, put them into 27 please
<mterry> mzanetti: ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-17
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are these the errors you got or different?
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::OrientedShell::test_appSupportingOnlyPrimaryOrientationWillOnlyRotateInLandscape(manta) 'verify()' returned FALSE. ()
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::OrientedShell::test_appSupportingOnlyPrimaryOrientationWillOnlyRotateInLandscape(flo) 'verify()' returned FALSE. ()
<tsdgeos> because i just go those :D
<tsdgeos> yeah those are the ones that fai
<tsdgeos> l
<tsdgeos> so i guess i can try to fix it now that i can reproduce it?
<tsdgeos> "reproduce"
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, mzanetti at dentist :)
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> kind of answered myself anyway :D
<mterry> mzanetti: morning, how go things?
<mterry> Oh at dentist
 * mterry notices silo 41 failed its automated signoff
<mterry> Does anyone know what the automated signoff does?
<mterry> @unity ^
<dandrader> mterry, no idea what's that
<kgunn> mterry: it's some kind of package checking, so things don't get stuck in excuses
<kgunn> there should be a log somewhere to check the validity
<mterry> kgunn: yeah, I found the link the results in the silo page.  Exactly, it's a migration run through
<mzanetti> mterryhey
<mzanetti> mterry, I just came back from the dentist (and picking up turbo which obviously would've been shipped while I was away)
<mterry> mzanetti: how was dentist?
<mzanetti> lasted longer than expected, but all ok...
<mterry> mzanetti: we failed automated signoff due to stale binaries in ppa.  I just now cleaned that up.  How do we restart automated signof checks?
<mterry> mzanetti: only need to restart vivid if we can
<mzanetti> mterry, I don't know tbh... need to ask robru or sil
<mterry> ok
<mzanetti> ah, I see you're on it in ci-eng
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm watching these autopkg tests happen.  I think we're making progress
<mzanetti> phew
<mzanetti> mterry, in the meantime I was asked to look into some critical issues at turbo and frieza
<mterry> mzanetti: ok I'll keep babysitting
<mzanetti> mterry, thanks a bunch
<mterry> what the...  FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Lockscreen::test_clear(animated PIN) Compared values are not the same
<mterry>    Actual   (): false
<mterry>    Expected (): true
<mterry>    Loc: [/data/adttmp/adt-virt-lxc.shared.p0kzgds_/downtmp/build.8Oh/unity8-8.12+15.04.20160316.7/tests/qmltests/Components/tst_Lockscreen.qml(308)]
<mterry> that's like the most basic test
<kgunn> dandrader|afk: did this get addressed through some other branches?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1511530
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511530 in Unity 8 "[convergence] QWindow maximum and minimum values for width and height are not respected" [Medium,In progress]
<kgunn> i'm just confused with all the supercedes
<mzanetti> kgunn, hell yeah, me too
<mzanetti> kgunn, during the last weekend, Saviq resubmitted like all of them :D
<kgunn> :)
<mzanetti> kgunn, I think those are fixed now tho... at least I can't resize some apps any more in windowed mode bigger than some certain width, which feels totally weird
<mzanetti> given that we ignore those maximum values when clicking fullscreen
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok, gonna mark as fix committed then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mterry: the dlaky test you were seeing, was failing in the verify? i could reproduce it failing in the verify and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enableDisabledOrientedShellTest/+merge/289336 fixes it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407747/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah my patch fixes that, bascically the rotation is not always instantaneous if your cpu is busy, so need a trycompare
<mzanetti> thanks tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> but i guess we can wait for the next silo anyhow
<mzanetti> yeah, 41 is in qa already
<mzanetti> wasn't in the mood any more at 2am to try and figure why it would fail remotely
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: usually with those things, i can get them to fail if i start a make -j10 loop while running the test
<tsdgeos> makes the cpu busy enough that things are not as "fast" as usual in the test itself
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, there was also a second one I could not repro
<mzanetti> in the dash Header somewhere
<dandrader|afk> kgunn, yes, that's released
<kgunn> thanks da
<kgunn> thanks dandrader|afk
<mterry> mzanetti: silo 41 isn't really in QA until we get the autopkg tests to pass
<mzanetti> mterry, hmm. but they must be passing
<mzanetti> :D
<mterry> mzanetti: eh...
<mzanetti> I have prove
<mzanetti> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/
<mterry> mzanetti: right now I'm fighting with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-041/excuses.html
<mterry> mzanetti: most of those are retrying now
<mterry> mzanetti: but it's hard to figure out current state, that page updates so rarely, even after tests seemingly complete
<mterry> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml shows current running tests
<mzanetti> mterry, so far each and every red link I've clicked says dependency issue
<mzanetti> not a single real test failure
<mterry> mzanetti: right, which doesn't makes sense and I think is left over from the stale packages.  Because that page hasn't updated in 30m or so and I'm not sure the test results links are right
<mterry> mzanetti: I've tried purging and installing everything in the ppa on my xenial laptop
<mterry> mzanetti: can't see an actual dependency issue
<mzanetti> yeah... it wouldn't have built if there were real dep issues
<mzanetti> or at latest explode when installing the silo on a device
<mzanetti> but it works fine
<mzanetti> mterry, not sure why britney says "always failed" for uinty8 armhf tests
<mterry> mzanetti: on vivid we get an actual test failure, but it won't let me retry it right now, last time I tried.  Waiting for i386 test to finish to see if that changes things
<mterry> mzanetti: and now britney seems stuck on creating some nova instances
<mterry> josharenson: your greeter branches need to be rebased on trunk
<josharenson> mterry: :-D ok thanks
<josharenson> mterry: all 4 branches should be current now
<mterry> josharenson: sweet thanks
 * dandrader finds out that applying his diff by hand is easier than trying to understand the mess tha bzr made out of his TabletStage.qml merge conflict
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-18
<dpm> hi all, quick question: where does the apps scope launcher looks for icons on desktop files? Context: I was testing Dekko, installed from a PPA, on unity7 and unity8
<dpm> on Unity 7, the dash shows the dekko icon, but the apps scope doesn't show the icon on unity 8 (it shows the generic Ubuntu icon)
<dpm>  the .deb package installs the icon in /usr/share/icons/, and the .desktop file refers to the icon without an absolute path
<dpm> that is, it just says "Icon: dekko.png"
<dpm> where is the best place to install the icon so that it can be found by both unity7 and unity 8?
<mterry> mzanetti: morning
<mzanetti> mterry, hi there
<mzanetti> mterry, some more issues in shell_chrome, and QA reports frequent freezes of phones running 41 or 13
<mterry> mzanetti: of course
<mzanetti> mterry, the shell_chrome issue has been identified and fixed by nick
<mzanetti> not built in a silo yet.. he's about to push the fix
<mterry> freezes...
<mterry> mzanetti: did anything trigger the freezes?
<mzanetti> building now 27 without anything else than the color fixes for the sake of allowing to ship the turbo factory image... (I highlighted that IMO the new OOBE would be worth more for a factory image but now my call)
<mzanetti> mterry, no, they couldn't provide steps to repro
<mterry> What's our best way to debug a unity8 that occasionally goes to 100% and stays there?  debug symbols + attached gdb?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i guess you could also try to strace/ltrace it and see if it's doing anything weird in there
<mzanetti> dednick, here?
<dednick> mzanetti: ya
<mzanetti> dednick, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=xenial,testname=qmluitests.sh/425/
<mzanetti> this is on the more-palette-fixes branch
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. will check it out
<mzanetti> dednick, ah, found it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/more-palette-fixes/revision/2237
<mzanetti> dednick, is that ok? should we just change the test to not check for opacity?
<mzanetti> or is the actual fix not good?
<dednick> mzanetti: i have no idea what the spec says. I'm guessing lukas made the change on purpose
<dednick> can take a look at the spec.
<mzanetti> dednick, thanks
<dednick> mzanetti: removed the test.
<mzanetti> dednick, ack
<josharenson> Saviq: you around?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-13
<caribou> Hello, what part of Unity is responsible for handling the changing of workspaces using the keyboard shortcuts (i.e. <Ctrl><Alt><ArrowUp>) which has just stopped working for me
<caribou> (on Zesty btw)
<Saviq> caribou, that's compiz internally
<caribou> Saviq: hmm, thought so
<Saviq> try ccsm, maybe the workspaces plugin got turned off/the settings changed
<caribou> Saviq: ok, will do
<Saviq> it's called "desktop wall" in there
<caribou> Saviq: great it works \o/ Saves me from using the mouse every time I switch
<caribou> Saviq: anything I should check to see if there was some regression ?
<Saviq> caribou, file a bug if you see it again, otherwise it's going to be difficult to track it down
<caribou> Saviq: sure, I use it all the time so I'll notice if it breaks again,thanks!
<Saviq> it could even have been some filesystem issue or something
<Saviq> happy to help
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-14
<khfeng> hi, which program is handling drawing the preview widget when switching workspace?
<khfeng> seems like it's affected by nvidia driver issue too
<Saviq> khfeng, that'd be compiz
<khfeng> The tiny preview widget in the center
<khfeng> ok, thanks, I'll take a look
<Saviq> khfeng, it's the Display Wall plugin
<khfeng> Saviq, cool, thanks!
<mterry> tedg: so when logging into a guest session with unity8 as the desktop, the user doesn't see the normal "this is a temporary session, don't leave any important data here" warning that they get with unity7, because zenity isn't allowed to connect to Mir.  I'm guessing in the new UAL world, we'd have to make a proper .desktop file for that dialog?
<mterry> Yeah a .desktop file fixes the issue.  I guess that's the most proper way to fix it
<tedg> Seems like it could be a snap decision too.
<tedg> Might be an easier implementation.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-16
<ltinkl> mterry: do we really want  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/gnome-session-quit/+merge/319992? I'd lean towards hiding those items
<mterry> ltinkl: I lean the other way, clearly  :)
<mterry> ltinkl: We already support several related APIs in that file, including the older version of that same API
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah sure, not trying to change your mind
<mterry> ltinkl: I don't *vastly* prefer supporting the API over hiding the launcher items
<mterry> I'm happy to be outvoted, but this was my first shot at the poblem
<mterry> My other concern is that it's not just the launcher items -- who knows what legacy apps might offer similar functionality (probably not many??) but they could be out there
<ltinkl> true yes
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-17
<mardy> mterry: hi! It's not clear to me, is there a workaround for bug 1673775, other than installing the app in devmode?
<ubot5> bug 1673775 in unity8-desktop-session ""mir" and "unity8" snap interfaces are not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673775
<mterry> mardy: or installing the unity8-session snap and connecting the mir interface (it might autoconnect?)
<mterry> But I think for autoconnection, you have to install them in right order  :-/
<mardy> mterry: can I safely install the unity8-session snap, or will it have side-effects? Conflict with the deb in some way?
<mterry> mardy: if you avoid installing the unity8-session-snap deb, there should be no side effects
<mterry> mardy: just install the snap
<mardy> mterry: but I understood that the snap won't be updated that frequently, and that the focus is on the .deb?
<mterry> mardy: uh we switch back and forth  :)  But you don't care how often the snap is installed -- you aren't going to use the snap.  You just want it installed and connected so that apps have the right apparmor permissions
<mterry> *how often the snap is updated
<mardy> mterry: ah, now I got you: so I should uninstall the unity8-session-snap deb, but not the unity8 deb itself
<mterry> mardy: you have the unity8-sessions-snap deb already installed?  It won't actively ruin your Mir testing.  But it does have a slight regression around causing the Terminal and Chromium to take a long time to launch
<mterry> mardy: but you can fix your Mir snap by installing unity8-session snap but not the unity8-session-snap deb
<mardy> mterry: ah, I think I finally got you :-) Wow, so basically we have three ways of installing unity8? :-)
<mterry> mardy: well two?  snap and deb -- but the unity8-session-snap deb is helper glue for snap to integrate into system
<mterry> mardy: and you don't care about that glue right now, you just want a snapd connection
<mterry> mardy: and that glue causes a slight regression for your normal unity7 session
<mterry> So I was saying just go without the glue for a bit
<mterry> You just want the snap installed for the mir connection
<mardy> mterry: all clear now, thanks a lot!
<mterry> Yeah sorry it's a bit of a mess right now  :-/
